# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Η πειρατεία σκοτώνει το σινεμά

## gecko

Τρεις γνώστες του συστήματος παραγωγής και διανομής ταινιών
μιλούν στην «Κ»  Του Ηλια Μαγκλινη
  «Μην πας να τη δεις. Την έχω “κατεβάσει”». Τα τελευταία χρόνια η  κουβέντα αυτή ακούγεται διαρκώς. Φίλοι, συγγενείς ή συνάδελφοι σε  αποτρέπουν να πας σινεμά ή να νοικιάσεις το dvd επειδή η ταινία υπάρχει  ήδη «κατεβασμένη». Παράνομα φυσικά. Πειρατικά.
 Το θέμα είναι πασίγνωστο και τα νούμερα σχετικά με την επιδημία  διαδικτυακής πειρατείας στη χώρα μας, ειδικά σε ό,τι αφορά τον  κινηματογράφο, προκαλούν εντύπωση. Θα σταθούμε σε πέντε βασικές  παραμέτρους:
 1. Στις εκρηκτικές διαστάσεις που έχει πάρει το φαινόμενο τα τελευταία χρόνια.
 2. Στις συνέπειες που υφίστανται οι ιδιώτες, οι επαγγελματίες του σχετικού κλάδου, αλλά και το κράτος.
 3. Στο θέμα της «κοινωνικής νομιμοποίησης» και της έλλειψης ενημέρωσης της κοινής γνώμης.
 4. Στο ζήτημα της συνεργασίας των επαγγελματιών του κλάδου με τη Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος.
 5. Στην έλλειψη πολιτικής βούλησης έως τώρα και στην επιτακτική ανάγκη ενός νομοθετικού πλαισίου για να παταχθεί το φαινόμενο.
 Τα «φώτα» τους μας έδωσαν τρεις άνθρωποι που σχετίζονται άμεσα με την  κινηματογραφική παραγωγή και διανομή: η κ. Ειρήνη Σουγκανίδου, πρόεδρος  και διευθύνουσα σύμβουλος της εταιρείας παραγωγής Feelgood, και πρόεδρος  της Ενωσης Κινηματογραφικών Διανομέων Ελλάδος, ο κ. Μάκης  Διαμαντόπουλος, γενικός διευθυντής της Odeon, και ο κ. Γεώργιος Μίχος,  γενικός διευθυντής της Εταιρείας Προστασίας Οπτικοακουστικών Εργων  (ΕΠΟΕ), η οποία έχει ως αποστολή την προστασία της πνευματικής  ιδιοκτησίας στον τομέα των οπτικοακουστικών έργων.
* Δεύτεροι στην Ε.Ε., τρίτοι στον κόσμο*
 Οσο βελτιώνεται η ευρυζωνικότητα στη χώρα μας, τόσο μεγαλύτερες  διαστάσεις λαμβάνει η πειρατεία στο Διαδίκτυο. Ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος  μιλάει για «θηριώδεις διαστάσεις, κυρίως στο σινεμά και λιγότερο στη  μουσική ή στο βιβλίο. Η μουσική “πέθανε” εξαιτίας της αντίστοιχης  πειρατείας, γι’ αυτό και οι δισκογραφικές εταιρείες ανήκουν πια στην  “εποχή των δεινοσαύρων”. Με το σινεμά, όμως, αυτή τη στιγμή είναι  εξωφρενικό αυτό που συμβαίνει και το βάρος που καλούμαστε να σηκώσουμε  όλοι όσοι κινούμαστε σε αυτόν το χώρο, από τους καλλιτέχνες, τους  τεχνικούς έως τους παραγωγούς και τους αιθουσάρχες, είναι δυσβάστακτο».
 Δεν είναι βέβαια νέο φαινόμενο η παράνομη διακίνηση αγαθών πνευματικής  διάνοιας. Ειδικά σε ό,τι αφορά τον κινηματογράφο, οι ιθύνοντες του χώρου  έδιναν από παλιά μάχες για να παταχθεί η μάστιγα της «πειρατικής  βιντεοκασέτας». Με το Διαδίκτυο όμως, χάρις στη μεγάλη τεχνολογική  ευκολία, η κατάσταση είναι πολύ πιο σοβαρή. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι το  2007 είχε πραγματοποιηθεί έρευνα με θέμα την πειρατεία κινηματογραφικών  έργων από το Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο και εκείνη την περίοδο η  ευρυζωνικότητα στην Ελλάδα κυμαινόταν σε πολύ χαμηλά επίπεδα, γύρω στο  5-7%. Και όμως, ήδη από τότε, οι δύο στους τρεις χρήστες δήλωναν ότι  «κατέβαζαν» παράνομα κινηματογραφικές ταινίες, συστηματικά.
 Σύμφωνα με την κ. Σουγκανίδου, «με βάση στατιστικές μετρήσεις, στην  πειρατεία λογισμικού η Ελλάδα κατατάσσεται τρίτη στις χώρες της  Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης και δεύτερη στην πειρατεία κινηματογραφικών έργων.  Ακόμα, είναι τρίτη στο παράνομο downloading παγκοσμίως, κάτι που  προκύπτει κυρίως από έρευνες που έχουν γίνει στο εξωτερικό. Η τάση είναι  αυξητική και φυσικά συμβαδίζει απόλυτα με την ταχεία αύξηση της  ευρυζωνικότητας. Τα στοιχεία το αποδεικνύουν περίτρανα. Αντίθετα, έχουμε  κατακόρυφη πτώση στις πωλήσεις των dvd. Η αύξηση στη διαδικτυακή  πειρατεία ταιριάζει απόλυτα με την πτώση στις πωλήσεις, στα εισιτήρια  κ.λπ.».
 Τον Μάρτιο του 2010, η Υπηρεσία Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, με τη  συνεργασία της ΕΠΟΕ και των επαγγελματιών του χώρου, εντόπισε και  «έκλεισε» ένα από τα πλέον δημοφιλή σχετικά πειρατικά σάιτ, το  gamato.info. Για να μιλήσουμε με νούμερα, η συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα είχε  περί τους 850.000 χρήστες, οι οποίοι κατέγραφαν 16.000.000  σελιδοπροβολές την ημέρα, ενώ μόνο σε ό,τι αφορούσε τηλεοπτικές σειρές  και κινηματογραφικές ταινίες, 3.200.000 παράνομα downloadings  (ολοκληρωμένες λήψεις). Είναι εντυπωσιακό πως, μετά τη σύλληψη των  διαχειριστών και το «κλείσιμο» της ιστοσελίδας, η διακίνηση παράνομων  δεδομένων στο ελληνικό Διαδίκτυο μειώθηκε κατά 65%!
* Χάνονται φόροι και θέσεις εργασίας*
 Σύμφωνα με ρεαλιστικές εκτιμήσεις, το κράτος στερείται εσόδων (φόροι,  ασφαλιστικές εισφορές) σε κύκλο εργασιών της τάξεως των 550.000.000 ευρώ  ετησίως. «Αυτή την πενταετία», λέει ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος, «έχουν  αντίστοιχα χαθεί 15.000 θέσεις εργασίας στον κλάδο». Σοβαρές συνέπειες  υφίσταται και ο σύγχρονος ελληνικός κινηματογράφος. «Οι ελληνικές  ταινίες καταστρέφονται», τονίζει ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος. «Τα τελευταία  χρόνια έχουν δεχθεί απίστευτο χτύπημα από την πειρατεία, ειδικά οι  ταινίες εκείνες που έχουν συνδυαστεί με την ανάλογη διαφημιστική  εκστρατεία. Αυτό αυξάνει τη λύσσα για παράνομο downloading. Αποτέλεσμα;  Στις αίθουσες η ταινία “ξεφουσκώνει”».
 Κατά τον κ. Μίχο, «βλέποντας ένας παραγωγός ότι οι ταινίες δεν “τραβάνε”  εμπορικά, εξαιτίας της πειρατείας, μειώνει τις μελλοντικές παραγωγές ή  τον προϋπολογισμό μιας ταινίας». «Η εμπορική εκμετάλλευση ενός έργου  (εισιτήριο, αγορά dvd, video-on-demand, αγορά από τηλεοπτικό κανάλι  κ.λπ.) είναι απαραίτητη για να μπορέσει μια εταιρεία παραγωγής να  χρηματοδοτήσει νέες ταινίες», προσθέτει η κ. Σουγκανίδου. «Το σινεμά  είναι πολύ ακριβό σπορ. Πάρα πολύς κόσμος δουλεύει ακόμα και σε μια  φθηνή ταινία. Κάντε τον κόπο να δείτε τους τίτλους του τέλους. Ολος  αυτός ο κόσμος που βλέπετε εκεί, δέχεται ένα τεράστιο χτύπημα από την  πειρατεία. Επίσης, κλείνουν βίντεο κλαμπ και κινηματογραφικές αίθουσες.  Γενικά, η κλοπή έργου πνευματικής δημιουργίας δεν θεωρείται τόσο σοβαρό ή  σημαντικό όσο το να κλέβεις μια τσάντα ή ένα αυτοκίνητο. Τα έργα  πνευματικής δημιουργίας δεν αντιμετωπίζονται με τη δέουσα σοβαρότητα στη  χώρα μας».
* Οι περισσότεροι νέοι δεν γνωρίζουν ότι παρανομούν*
 Κατά γενική ομολογία, το πειρατικό downloading κινηματογραφικών ταινιών  είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο στη χώρα μας, που έχει προσλάβει «κοινωνική  νομιμοποίηση». Οπως λέει ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος, «αυτό οφείλεται σε μεγάλο  βαθμό στην ελλιπέστατη ενημέρωση: πολύς κόσμος δεν γνωρίζει ότι το να  “κατεβάζει” ταινίες μέσω τέτοιων οδών είναι παράνομο. Και δεν έχει σχέση  τόσο πολύ με το οικονομικό κίνητρο. Απόδειξη ότι το κάνει πολύς κόσμος  με οικονομική άνεση. Το να πας σινεμά, όμως, είναι μια σύνθετη υπόθεση.  Συνδυάζει μια κοινωνική διάσταση που δεν έχει ο υπολογιστής ή η οθόνη  της τηλεόρασης σπίτι σου. Αλλά, στις πιο σημαντικές ηλικίες για τον  κινηματογράφο, δηλαδή περίπου από τα 15 έως τα 25 με 35, το παράνομο  downloading κυριαρχεί διότι έχει περάσει στη συνείδηση του κόσμου ότι  είναι και λίγο lifestyle».
 Κατά τον κ. Μίχο, «αν δείτε ένα σχετικό γράφημα, οι μικρότερες ηλικίες  αγνοούν ότι παρανομούν. Αυτή η άγνοια χάνεται όσο αυξάνεται η ηλικία των  χρηστών. Θεωρώ ότι, αν τη στιγμή που γίνεται η δουλειά, μπορούσε να  βγαίνει ένα σήμα προειδοποιητικό ότι αυτή τη στιγμή παρανομούν, πολύς  κόσμος δεν θα προχωρούσε».
 Η έλλειψη ενημέρωσης σχετίζεται με μία ακόμη παράμετρο: πολλοί χρήστες  έχουν μια ασαφή ή και ρομαντική ιδέα των διαχειριστών πειρατικών σάιτ.  «Πρόκειται για συνειδητοποιημένους και αδίστακτους κλέφτες, που  κερδίζουν πολλά χρήματα», λέει ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος. Σύμφωνα με  πληροφορίες, όταν ανοίχτηκαν οι λογαριασμοί ενός τέτοιου σάιτ που  κατάφερε να κλείσει η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, βρέθηκαν καταθέσεις  άνω των 400.000 ευρώ (!).
 «Η πειρατεία, και αυτό το έχουν δείξει όλες οι έρευνες και εδώ και στο  εξωτερικό», υπογραμμίζει η κ. Σουγκανίδου, «είναι μία από τις πλέον  επικερδείς παράνομες δραστηριότητες. Αρκετές φορές συνδέεται δε με το  οργανωμένο έγκλημα. Μπορεί οι “πειρατές” να παρουσιάζουν μια  εξιδανικευμένη εικόνα, αλλά δεν το κάνουν για το κοινό. Εχουν απλώς βρει  τον τρόπο με τον κόπο των άλλων για να κερδίζουν παράνομα και αδήλωτα  χρήματα. Πώς; Ενα μέσο είναι οι διαφημίσεις που ανεβαίνουν σε αυτά τα  σάιτ, ενώ υπάρχουν και οι “συνδρομητές” ή μέλη που κάνουν εισφορές για  να ενισχύσουν τον υποτιθέμενο “Ρομπέν των Δασών”. Είναι καιρός όμως να  ειπωθεί ότι δεν πρόκειται για ιδεαλιστές που σκέφτονται το φιλοθεάμον  κοινό».
* Οι αρμόδιες αρχές μπορούν*
 Δεν ήταν μονάχα το gamato.info που η Υπηρεσία Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού  Εγκλήματος κατάφερε να εξουδετερώσει. Πολλά άλλα παρόμοια σάιτ έχουν  εντοπιστεί και «κλειστεί», οι διαχειριστές έχουν διωχθεί ποινικά, ενώ σε  μία περίπτωση συνελήφθη και ένα άτομο που επιδιδόταν στο λεγόμενο  cam-cording: αντιγραφή ταινίας εντός της κινηματογραφικής αίθουσας με  κάμερα, πρακτική που όμως δεν συνηθίζεται ιδιαίτερα στη χώρα μας.
 «Οταν οι Αρχές εντοπίζουν ένα τέτοιο σάιτ, το “κλείσιμό” του παρασύρει  και πολλά άλλα ακόμα, καθώς στους διαχειριστές τους επικρατεί κάποιος  πανικός για λίγο», λέει ο κ. Μίχος. Γενικά, οι επαγγελματίες στον χώρο  έχουν μόνο καλά λόγια να πούνε για τη συνεργασία τους με τη Δίωξη  Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος. Υπάρχει όμως ένα πρόβλημα: «Πρόσφατα η υπηρεσία  αναβαθμίστηκε σε Διεύθυνση και, παραδόξως, αυτό είχε ως συνέπεια μια  αργοκίνητη γραφειοκρατία που οδηγεί σε καθυστερήσεις», λέει η κ.  Σουγκανίδου. «Πράγματι», προσθέτει ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος, «παρά την  αναβάθμιση της υπηρεσίας και την επάνδρωση με πολύ ικανό προσωπικό -που  σπάνια συναντάς στον δημόσιο αλλά και τον ιδιωτικό τομέα στη χώρα μας-  οι διαδικασίες έχουν επιβραδυνθεί. Ωστόσο, οι αστυνομικές αρχές έχουν τη  θέληση. Το πρόβλημα είναι η έλλειψη πολιτικής βούλησης».
* Απουσιάζει η πολιτική βούληση*
 Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι η διαφαινόμενη έλλειψη πολιτικής βούλησης  προκειμένου να αντιμετωπιστεί μια παρανομία κακουργηματικού χαρακτήρα.  «Εχω την αίσθηση», λέει ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος, «και αυτή είναι προσωπική  άποψη, ότι δεν είναι μόνον αδράνεια ή αδιαφορία, αλλά φόβος πολιτικού  κόστους. Μάλλον κανένας δεν θέλει να πειράξει τον υποτιθέμενο τελευταίο  θύλακο ελευθερίας που είναι το Διαδίκτυο. Αν το κάνει, ίσως  “κακοχαρακτηριστεί”».
 Ισως υπάρχει κάποια βάση σε αυτό το επιχείρημα: όταν οι Αρχές «έκλεισαν»  το gamato.info, διαδήλωση στην πλατεία Συντάγματος, από ελάχιστους  οπαδούς του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και των Οικολόγων Πράσινων, εξέφρασε τη...  συμπαράστασή της απέναντι σε μία, κατά τα άλλα, παράνομη δραστηριότητα.
 Πάντως, το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται σε ζητήματα αρχής προσωπικών δεδομένων.  «Τεχνικά, τεχνολογικά μιλώντας, είναι πολύ απλό να εντοπιστούν οι  διαχειριστές τέτοιων ιστοσελίδων», τονίζει ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος. «Πρέπει  όμως να βρεθεί, και μπορεί να γίνει αυτό, μια φόρμουλα στο ζήτημα των  προσωπικών δεδομένων. Η ίδια η Αρχή δηλώνει ότι, σε ορισμένους τομείς,  κάποια προσωπικά δεδομένα μπορούν να αρθούν. Αλλά χρειάζεται νομοθετικό  πλαίσιο για να γίνεται αυτό άμεσα και αποτελεσματικά. Και εκεί, αυτό που  βλέπουμε είναι απουσία πολιτικής βούλησης. Κι ας ζημιώνεται τόσο πολύ  το Δημόσιο σε οικονομικό επίπεδο».

http://tinyurl.com/lvt7tj8

----------


## stelios4711

> * Χάνονται φόροι και θέσεις εργασίας*


Δεν χάνονται φόροι απλά ο κόσμος προσπαθεί να εξοικονομήσει έστω αυτά τα λίγα λεφτά για να πληρώσει τους έτσι και αλλιώς δυσβάσταχτους φόρους 




> «Αυτή την πενταετία», λέει ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος, «έχουν  αντίστοιχα χαθεί 15.000 θέσεις εργασίας στον κλάδο».


Αυτή την πενταετία έχουν χαθεί επίσης χιλιάδες άλλες θέσεις εργασίας που δεν σχετίζονται με τον κλάδο





> Σοβαρές συνέπειες  υφίσταται και ο σύγχρονος ελληνικός κινηματογράφος. «Οι ελληνικές  ταινίες καταστρέφονται»


Δεν καταστράφηκαν τώρα. Οι ελληνικές ταινίες σχεδόν είναι ανύπαρκτες απο το '70 και μετά 




> * Οι περισσότεροι νέοι δεν γνωρίζουν ότι παρανομούν*
>  Κατά τον κ. Μίχο, «αν δείτε ένα σχετικό γράφημα, οι μικρότερες ηλικίες  αγνοούν ότι παρανομούν


Ενώ οι εταιρίες που διοικούνται από άτομα μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας (και δεν δικαιολογείται η άγνοια) γνωρίζουν οτι παρανομούν όταν βάζουν rootkit  και όταν αποτρέπουν τον νόμιμο χρήστη να πάρει ένα backup για προσωπική χρήση ή για να το προβάλει σε κάποιο άλλο μέσο 






> ...μπορούσε να  βγαίνει ένα σήμα προειδοποιητικό ότι αυτή τη στιγμή παρανομούν, πολύς  κόσμος δεν θα προχωρούσε».


Αυτά ακριβώς τα γελοία προειδοποιητικά που δεν συμβαδίζουν με καμία λογική μαζί με τις διαφημίσεις που επιπλέον δεν έχεις δυνατότητα να κάνεις fast forward προσπαθεί να αποφύγει ο κόσμος και όσο περισσότερα είναι τόσο θα προσπαθεί να βρει ένα καθαρό αντίγραφο χωρίς αυτά τα σκουπίδια
Γιατί το παράδοξο είναι ότι όλες αυτές οι τακτικές τιμωρούν τον νόμιμο χρήστη




> Η έλλειψη ενημέρωσης σχετίζεται με μία ακόμη παράμετρο: πολλοί χρήστες  έχουν μια ασαφή ή και ρομαντική ιδέα των διαχειριστών πειρατικών σάιτ.  «Πρόκειται για συνειδητοποιημένους και αδίστακτους κλέφτες, που  κερδίζουν πολλά χρήματα», λέει ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος. Σύμφωνα με  πληροφορίες, όταν ανοίχτηκαν οι λογαριασμοί ενός τέτοιου σάιτ που  κατάφερε να κλείσει η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, βρέθηκαν καταθέσεις  άνω των 400.000 ευρώ (!).
>  «Η πειρατεία, και αυτό το έχουν δείξει όλες οι έρευνες και εδώ και στο  εξωτερικό», υπογραμμίζει η κ. Σουγκανίδου, «είναι μία από τις πλέον  επικερδείς παράνομες δραστηριότητες. Αρκετές φορές συνδέεται δε με το  οργανωμένο έγκλημα. Μπορεί οι “πειρατές” να παρουσιάζουν μια  εξιδανικευμένη εικόνα, αλλά δεν το κάνουν για το κοινό. Εχουν απλώς βρει  τον τρόπο με τον κόπο των άλλων για να κερδίζουν παράνομα και αδήλωτα  χρήματα. Πώς; Ενα μέσο είναι οι διαφημίσεις που ανεβαίνουν σε αυτά τα  σάιτ, ενώ υπάρχουν και οι “συνδρομητές” ή μέλη που κάνουν εισφορές για  να ενισχύσουν τον υποτιθέμενο “Ρομπέν των Δασών”. Είναι καιρός όμως να  ειπωθεί ότι δεν πρόκειται για ιδεαλιστές που σκέφτονται το φιλοθεάμον  κοινό».


Θα ήταν σωστό επίσης να ανοιχτούν και οι λογαριασμοί της ΑΕΠΙ να δούμε πόσες καταθέσεις έχουν οι πραγματικοί αδίστακτοι κλέφτες που επιπλέον αποσπούν λεφτά με τη βία και όχι με το τρόπο του "ότι προαιρείσθε" που χρησιμοποιούν οι «ρομαντικοί Ρομπέν των Δασών» 
Αν υπάρχει φόρμουλα να βγαίνει κέρδος από κάτι που διανέμεται δωρεάν ας την ακολουθήσουν και οι εταιρίες θα χεστούν στο τάληρο Έτσι θα είμαστε όλοι ευχαριστημένοι






> Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι η διαφαινόμενη έλλειψη πολιτικής βούλησης  προκειμένου να αντιμετωπιστεί μια παρανομία κακουργηματικού χαρακτήρα.


Αυτό πια και αν είναι το σωστό μέτρο Να αντιμετωπιστούν αυτοί που ασχολούνται με το file sharing σαν βιαστές και φονιάδες 
Μετά μιλάμε για έλλειψη παιδείας
Ποια παιδεία θα μπορούσε να το δικαιολογήσει αυτό;




> Ισως υπάρχει κάποια βάση σε αυτό το επιχείρημα: όταν οι Αρχές «έκλεισαν»  το gamato.info, διαδήλωση στην πλατεία Συντάγματος, από ελάχιστους  οπαδούς του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και των Οικολόγων Πράσινων, εξέφρασε τη...  συμπαράστασή της απέναντι σε μία, κατά τα άλλα, παράνομη δραστηριότητα.


 Όπως πάντα φταίει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ 
Τώρα με έπεισαν άλλωστε είναι γνωστό σε όλους. Ποιος μπορεί να αμφισβητήσει τέτοιο τρανταχτό επιχείρημα;





> Πάντως, το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται σε ζητήματα αρχής προσωπικών δεδομένων.  «Τεχνικά, τεχνολογικά μιλώντας, είναι πολύ απλό να εντοπιστούν οι  διαχειριστές τέτοιων ιστοσελίδων», τονίζει ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος. «Πρέπει  όμως να βρεθεί, και μπορεί να γίνει αυτό, μια φόρμουλα στο ζήτημα των  προσωπικών δεδομένων. Η ίδια η Αρχή δηλώνει ότι, σε ορισμένους τομείς,  κάποια προσωπικά δεδομένα μπορούν να αρθούν. Αλλά χρειάζεται νομοθετικό  πλαίσιο για να γίνεται αυτό άμεσα και αποτελεσματικά. Και εκεί, αυτό που  βλέπουμε είναι απουσία πολιτικής βούλησης. Κι ας ζημιώνεται τόσο πολύ  το Δημόσιο σε οικονομικό επίπεδο»


Όλο το ζουμί είναι εδώ στο τέλος Μάλιστα θέλετε και άρση προσωπικών δεδομένων
Και περιμένετε ο κόσμος να συμφωνήσει σε αυτό

----------


## sdikr

Ωχ πάλι τα ίδια ..........

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> _...εντόπισε και «έκλεισε» ένα από τα πλέον δημοφιλή σχετικά πειρατικά σάιτ, το gamato.info. Για να μιλήσουμε με νούμερα, η συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα είχε περί τους 850.000 χρήστες, οι οποίοι κατέγραφαν 16.000.000 σελιδοπροβολές την ημέρα, ενώ μόνο σε ό,τι αφορούσε τηλεοπτικές σειρές και κινηματογραφικές ταινίες, 3.200.000 παράνομα downloadings (ολοκληρωμένες λήψεις). Είναι εντυπωσιακό πως, μετά τη σύλληψη των διαχειριστών και το «κλείσιμο» της ιστοσελίδας, η διακίνηση παράνομων δεδομένων στο ελληνικό Διαδίκτυο μειώθηκε κατά 65%!_


Και οι πωλήσεις σημείωσαν ραγδαία άνοδο  :Laughing:

----------


## phantom77

Στην πόλη μου υπήρχαν δύο κινηματογράφοι. Ο ένας ήταν χειρότερος απο τον άλλο σε ήχο, εικόνα και καθίσματα. Γιατί λοιπόν να δώσω τα €7 που ζητούσαν πριν δύο χρόνια όταν το σύστημα του σαλονιού μου είναι καλύτερο;

Καλά τα σκέφτηκε αυτός που έγραψε το άρθρο, με τα Village του, τα  Ster του και τις ανέσεις του. Δε ρωτάει όμως τι επιλογές έχουν όσοι ζουν εκτός μεγάλων πόλεων.

----------


## Simpleton

Πολύ μονόπλευρο άρθρο, ακόμα και για τα δεδομένα της συγκεκριμένης εφημερίδας.

----------


## blackjack

Απλα γελαει ο κοσμος με τετοιες γραφικοτητες...

----------


## apnet

Τον κινηματογράφο, τη μουσική, τα βιβλία κλπ κλπ τα σκοτώνει η απληστία των ΝΤΑΒΑΤΖΗΔΩΝ των στούντιο, των δισκογραφικών, των εκδοτικών οίκων κλπ κλπ.

Όλοι αυτοί, σκοτώνουν εκείνο για το οποίο κατηγορούν την πειρατεία ότι σκοτώνει. Το σκοτώνουν επειδή το ΜΟΝΟ που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι το οικονομικό κέρδος.

Να μας πουν λοιπόν εκείνοι που κόπτονται, πόσα δίνουν στους ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΣ και πόσα τσεπώνουν οι ίδιοι... 

Πειρατεία θα υπάρχει πάντα όσο θα υπάρχει απληστία και αισχροκέρδεια. 

Και αυτή τη κλάψα και τη προπαγάνδα ότι και καλά χάνουν το χρήμα που τους ανήκει μέσω της πειρατείας και ότι η δουλειά των δημιουργών απαξιώνεται και χάνουν κέρδη να την αφήσουν. Οι πρώτοι και καλύτεροι κλέφτες είναι αυτοί. Εφόσον εσύ κύριε του στούντιο και της δισκογραφικής είσαι παρτάκιας και το μόνο που κοιτάς είναι το οικονομικό κέρδος της επιχείρησής σου... το ίδιο παρτάκιας θα είμαι κι εγώ απέναντί σου και μόνο απέναντι σε σένα και το είδος σου. Θα κοιτάξω κι εγώ το οικονομικό όφελος της δικής μου επιχείρησης και ΔΕΝ θα σου δώσω φράγκο. Θα την κατεβάσω να την δω όπου μου καπνίσει, κλεφτονταβατζή.

Κι αν θέλουν οι δημιουργοί ας κάνουν κίνηση να απεξαρτηθούν από τους νταβατζήδες να πληρώνουμε σε αυτούς όσο αξίζει το έργο τους, το οποίο έχω την αίσθηση πιο πολύ εκτιμούν (στην ουσία του) όσοι κατεβάζουν από όσους πηγαίνουν για μούρη ή από βαρεμάρα στον κινηματογράφο.

ΟΥΣΤ!

Υ.Γ Λέει το άρθρο «οι περισσότεροι νέοι δεν γνωρίζουν ότι παρανομούν».... ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΚΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΙΕΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ή μήπως εκείνοι είναι υπεράνω και επιτρέπεται να παρανομούν νόμιμα; ΟΥΣΤ και πάλι.

----------


## albatross

> Τον κινηματογράφο, τη μουσική, τα βιβλία κλπ κλπ τα σκοτώνει η απληστία των ΝΤΑΒΑΤΖΗΔΩΝ των στούντιο, των δισκογραφικών, των εκδοτικών οίκων κλπ κλπ.


Το αγγλικό Game of thrones 14 ευρώ. Το ελληνικό 27, τελευταία φορά που τα είχα ψάξει. Η μετάφραση κοστίζει περισσότερο από τη δουλειά του συγγραφέα. LOL.

(αν και τωρα απ ότι βλεπω έχουν πέσει πολύ οι τιμές)

----------


## apnet

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω τους μεσάζοντες και τα τοπικά καρτέλ... Δεν φαντάζομαι να νομίζεις πως η διαφορά πηγαίνει στους μεταφραστές...;

----------


## PopManiac

Στην εκπρόσωπο της IFPI στις Βρυξέλλες έκανα δημοσίως την εξής πρόταση σε πάνελ που - περηφανα το γράφω - την τάπωσε ενωπίον ευρωβουλευτών και δεσμεύθηκε να το εξετάσει και να επανέλθει αλλά 2 χρόνια μετά και ακόμα....

Πρότεινα να δημιουργήσουν ένα ενιαίο κέντρο streaming ταινιών σε σχετικά λογικές τιμές (ας πούμε 5 Ευρώ οι καινούργιες και 2 οι παλιότερες) HD ποιότητας αλλά με ένα βασικό χαρακτηριστικό: να εχει ο καταναλωτής 30 πρώτα λεπτά δωρεάν για να μπορεί να επιλέξει και να μην παίρνει γουρούνι στο σακί μιας και ειναι δεδομένα τα σαπάκια που πουλάνε... 

Ακόμα και στα CD πλέον στα περισσότερα μαγαζιά online / offline μπορώ ανέτως να ακούσω με το πάσο μου πριν αγοράσω, γιατί όχι με ταινίες; ;;;;

Αλλά θέλουμε και την πίτα και τον σκύλο...

Τα επιχειρήματα περί πειρατείας που σκότωσε τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο μόνο ως γελοία και ηλίθια τα εκλαμβάνω

----------


## stelios4711

> Ωχ πάλι τα ίδια ..........


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι κουραστικό να αναλύουμε τόσες φορές και να λέμε τα ίδια πράγματα που έχουμε ξαναπεί
Όμως και αυτοί δεν λένε κάτι καινούριο, τις ίδιες εμετικές τοποθετήσεις πού δεν πείθουν ούτε ανήλικο, όπως παραδέχονται και οι ίδιοι
Τι να κάνουμε λοιπόν; να αφήνουμε την πλύση εγκεφάλου που προσπαθούν να μας κάνουν μπας πείσουν κανένα αφελή;
Αν θέλετε να μην λέμε τα ίδια ας σταματήσει το adslgr να ανεβάζει τέτοια γελοία άρθρα που λένε τα ίδια και παραπληροφορούν με μονόπλευρες τοποθετήσεις
Άλλωστε εδώ δεν περνάει η προπαγάνδα τους λάθος forum διάλεξαν για να ψάξουν για αφελείς

----------


## sdikr

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι κουραστικό να αναλύουμε τόσες φορές και να λέμε τα ίδια πράγματα που έχουμε ξαναπεί


Οπότε πιστεύεις εσύ οτι θα βγει κάποια άκρη; 

η κάθε πλευρά κοιτάει το συμφέρον της, τόσο απλά

----------


## apnet

Να εκφράζουν όλες οι πλευρές τις απόψεις και το συμφέρον τους όμως... Μην γίνεται μονόπλευρα η έκφραση των απόψεων και μπατάρει το καράβι... 

Να μη βαριόμαστε και μονόπλευρα στο άκουσμα των απόψεων...

----------


## nnn

Το σινεμά πεθαίνει από τις κακές ταινίες του σωρού που κυκλοφορούν και όχι από την πειρατεία.

----------


## WAntilles

Κι από τους άπληστους σπέτζους διανομείς, που προσφέρουν για τα μπάζα προϊόν στον έλληνα καταναλωτή.

----------


## goku

Ειδικά οι ηθοποιοί έχουν πέσει μέσα, ούτε τα ως προς τα ζην δεν βγάζουν.

----------


## sonic

> Στην εκπρόσωπο της IFPI στις Βρυξέλλες έκανα δημοσίως την εξής πρόταση σε πάνελ που - περηφανα το γράφω - την τάπωσε ενωπίον ευρωβουλευτών και δεσμεύθηκε να το εξετάσει και να επανέλθει αλλά 2 χρόνια μετά και ακόμα....
> 
> Πρότεινα να δημιουργήσουν ένα ενιαίο κέντρο streaming ταινιών σε σχετικά λογικές τιμές (ας πούμε 5 Ευρώ οι καινούργιες και 2 οι παλιότερες) HD ποιότητας αλλά με ένα βασικό χαρακτηριστικό: να εχει ο καταναλωτής 30 πρώτα λεπτά δωρεάν για να μπορεί να επιλέξει και να μην παίρνει γουρούνι στο σακί μιας και ειναι δεδομένα τα σαπάκια που πουλάνε... 
> 
> Ακόμα και στα CD πλέον στα περισσότερα μαγαζιά online / offline μπορώ ανέτως να ακούσω με το πάσο μου πριν αγοράσω, γιατί όχι με ταινίες; ;;;;
> 
> Αλλά θέλουμε και την πίτα και τον σκύλο...
> 
> Τα επιχειρήματα περί πειρατείας που σκότωσε τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο μόνο ως γελοία και ηλίθια τα εκλαμβάνω


Υπάρχουν και flat rate υπηρεσίες streaming όπως το netflix και το lovefilm που δεν θα περπατάγαν στη Ελλάδα γιατί θα το χρέωναν 30 ευρώ. Επίσης για μουσική υπάρχει το Spotify που εδώ (ΗΒ) κάνει 6 λίρες τον μήνα για unlimited streaming.

Επιλογές υπάρχουν και παίζουν αλλού, στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν αντιστοιχα κέρδη από την αύξηση του όγκου με χαμηλώτερο ποσοστό κέρδους, οπότε προσπαθούν να κρατήσουν το μοντέλο με τα μεγάλα περιθώρια, και όσο κρατήσει...

----------


## manicx

Κινηματογράφος: Κάκιστη διάθεση ταινιών. Πολλές δεν τις φέρνουν, άλλες τις καθυστερούν (ειδικά το καλοκαίρι οι περισσότερες είναι στο ψυγείο μέχρι τη τελευταία εβδομάδα του Αυγούστου). Τιμές εισιτηρίων στο θεό δεδομένης και της σημερινής οικ. κατάστασης ενώ οι περισσότεροι συνοικιακοί στερούνται βασικών υποδομών οπτικοακουστικού υλικού.

DVD/BD: Πανδαισία κακοποίησης. Πάναργες κυκλοφορίες, κουτσουρεμένες ταινίες που ποικίλουν από έλλειψη της πλήρους διανομής με τα extras και τα σωστά μενού έως και τα κάκιστα bitrates έως κι έλλειψη DTS-HD, ενώ και η ενοικίαση ακόμη στηρίζεται στο 'ο φιλαράκος το βλέπει πρώτος, εσύ περίμενε στην ουρά΄. 

Επίσης, οι περισσότεροι δεν κοιτάν καν να την κατεβάσουν. Οι περισσότεροι κοιτάνε να βρουν το υλικό διαθέσιμο σε ιστοσελίδες που μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις την ταινία online. Το 'κατέβασμα' είναι αρκετά πιο 'εξειδικευμένο'. Πολλοί δεν ασχολούνται καν με το internet, βλέπουν ότι βλέπουν μέσω συνδρομητικής TV.

----------


## kavadias

εδώ τη συζητάμε βγήκε η ταινιάρα Pacific Rim τον ιούλη και εδώ θα την δούμε σεπτέμβρη για να μην χάσουν κανά εισιτήριο λόγω καλοκαιριού. Άμα δεν με σέβεσαι που θέλω να δω το μπλοκμπαστερ με τα τούμπανα γραφικά σε σινεμά και μου το φέρνεις 2 μήνες αργότερα, θα κάτσω και γω να το δω σε κατεβασμένο μπλου-ρέυ και κλάιν.

Για να μην σχολιάσω ότι έψαχνα να βρω που θα δω το Οblivion και έπαιζε μόνο σε κάτι μάπα αίθουσες γιατί τα βίλατζ και τα στερ τραβάνε ζόρια με την uip την εταιρία διανομής του. Έλεος, ας προσφέρουν επιτέλους ένα προιόν της προκοπής και ας διαμαρτυρηθούν για την πειρατεία μετά.

----------


## Lagman

Μετά το κλείσιμο αρκετών site ο κόσμος δεν κατεβάζει, πολύ λίγοι είναι αυτοί που κατεβάζουν.
Τα πράγματα πάνε γενικά χάλια επόμενο είναι να επηρεαστεί και το cinema .

----------


## lalenium

> Το σινεμά πεθαίνει από τις κακές ταινίες του σωρού που κυκλοφορούν και όχι από την πειρατεία.


Μήπως για τις κακές ταινίες φταίει και η πειρατεία; Μια καλή ταινία θέλει εκτός των άλλων χρήμα ,γιατί ο "Χ" παραγωγός να δώσει τα ωραία του λεφτάκια και να επενδύσει σε ένα προϊόν το οποίο ξέρει εκ των προτέρων
ότι θα του το κλέψουν και δεν θα έχει τα κέρδη ώστε να αξίζει το ρίσκο ,θα προτιμήσει να ρίξει λίγα λεφτάκια
να βγάλει μια προχειροδουλειά και ότι πιάσει.

----------


## BlindG

> Το σινεμά πεθαίνει από τις κακές ταινίες του σωρού που κυκλοφορούν και όχι από την πειρατεία.


ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΥΤΟ.

----------


## phantom77

> Μήπως για τις κακές ταινίες φταίει και η πειρατεία; Μια καλή ταινία θέλει εκτός των άλλων χρήμα ,γιατί ο "Χ" παραγωγός να δώσει τα ωραία του λεφτάκια και να επενδύσει σε ένα προϊόν το οποίο ξέρει εκ των προτέρων
> ότι θα του το κλέψουν και δεν θα έχει τα κέρδη ώστε να αξίζει το ρίσκο ,θα προτιμήσει να ρίξει λίγα λεφτάκια
> να βγάλει μια προχειροδουλειά και ότι πιάσει.


To έπιασες το νόημα, απο λάθος πλευρά όμως. Κακές ταινίες γίνονται επειδή τα στούντιο πρώτα συμβουλεύονται λογιστές και μετά δημιουργούς. Έχεις δει πολλές φρέσκες ιδέες τα τελευταία χρόνια; Reboot, remake και η ανακύκλωση καλά κρατεί. Ποιος θα ρισκάρει τα λεφτά του ακόμα και χωρίς πειρατεία;

----------


## Lagman

Μέχρι και το κουλούρι στους φούρνους έχει πέσει, πλάκα μας κάνουν ;

----------


## graal

> Τον κινηματογράφο, τη μουσική, τα βιβλία κλπ κλπ τα σκοτώνει η απληστία των ΝΤΑΒΑΤΖΗΔΩΝ των στούντιο, των δισκογραφικών, των εκδοτικών οίκων κλπ κλπ.
> 
> Όλοι αυτοί, σκοτώνουν εκείνο για το οποίο κατηγορούν την πειρατεία ότι σκοτώνει. Το σκοτώνουν επειδή το ΜΟΝΟ που τους ενδιαφέρει είναι το οικονομικό κέρδος.
> 
> Να μας πουν λοιπόν εκείνοι που κόπτονται, πόσα δίνουν στους ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΣ και πόσα τσεπώνουν οι ίδιοι... 
> 
> Πειρατεία θα υπάρχει πάντα όσο θα υπάρχει απληστία και αισχροκέρδεια. 
> 
> Και αυτή τη κλάψα και τη προπαγάνδα ότι και καλά χάνουν το χρήμα που τους ανήκει μέσω της πειρατείας και ότι η δουλειά των δημιουργών απαξιώνεται και χάνουν κέρδη να την αφήσουν. Οι πρώτοι και καλύτεροι κλέφτες είναι αυτοί. Εφόσον εσύ κύριε του στούντιο και της δισκογραφικής είσαι παρτάκιας και το μόνο που κοιτάς είναι το οικονομικό κέρδος της επιχείρησής σου... το ίδιο παρτάκιας θα είμαι κι εγώ απέναντί σου και μόνο απέναντι σε σένα και το είδος σου. Θα κοιτάξω κι εγώ το οικονομικό όφελος της δικής μου επιχείρησης και ΔΕΝ θα σου δώσω φράγκο. Θα την κατεβάσω να την δω όπου μου καπνίσει, κλεφτονταβατζή.
> ...


 ΠΕΣ ΤΑ ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΕ!!  :Respekt:

----------


## apnet

> Μήπως για τις κακές ταινίες φταίει και η πειρατεία; Μια καλή ταινία θέλει εκτός των άλλων χρήμα ,γιατί ο "Χ" παραγωγός να δώσει τα ωραία του λεφτάκια και να επενδύσει σε ένα προϊόν το οποίο ξέρει εκ των προτέρων
> ότι θα του το κλέψουν και δεν θα έχει τα κέρδη ώστε να αξίζει το ρίσκο ,θα προτιμήσει να ρίξει λίγα λεφτάκια
> να βγάλει μια προχειροδουλειά και ότι πιάσει.


Μήπως ΔΕΝ φταίει κάποιος άλλος για όλα...; Μήπως κάποιοι πρέπει να κάνουν καλύτερα τη δουλειά τους από το να προωθούν τα ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ τους με διαφημιστικά και μανατζερίστικα κόλπα και με πλύση εγκεφάλου ότι τα σκουπίδια τους είναι λαμπερά....; Μήπως δεν πρέπει να ΑΙΣΧΡΟΚΕΡΔΟΥΝ και να κοστολογούν τα σκουπίδια σαν διαμάντια;

Οι ίδιοι με τις τακτικές τους προκάλεσαν την άκρατη πειρατεία. Με το ξεζούμισμα που θέλουν να επιβάλλουν στο κόσμο. Ας σοβαρευτούν αντί να κλαψουρίζουν.

----------


## WAntilles

> ...ο "Χ" παραγωγός θα προτιμήσει να βγάλει μια προχειροδουλειά και ότι πιάσει.


Φίξντ.



ΥΓ: Π.χ. ας πούμε, Blair Witch Project, και 100άδες άλλα εφάμιλλα παραδείγματα.

----------


## lalenium

> Μήπως ΔΕΝ φταίει κάποιος άλλος για όλα...; Μήπως κάποιοι πρέπει να κάνουν καλύτερα τη δουλειά τους από το να προωθούν τα ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ τους με διαφημιστικά και μανατζερίστικα κόλπα και με πλύση εγκεφάλου ότι τα σκουπίδια τους είναι λαμπερά....; Μήπως δεν πρέπει να ΑΙΣΧΡΟΚΕΡΔΟΥΝ και να κοστολογούν τα σκουπίδια σαν διαμάντια;
> 
> Οι ίδιοι με τις τακτικές τους προκάλεσαν την άκρατη πειρατεία. Με το ξεζούμισμα που θέλουν να επιβάλλουν στο κόσμο. Ας σοβαρευτούν αντί να κλαψουρίζουν.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω ,η δικαιολογία είναι "το χόλυγουντ βγάζει σκουπίδια ,άρα νομιμοποιούμαι να τα κλέψω" ,εαν κάτι
είναι σκουπίδι γιατί τόση κάψα να το δεις είτε με τον νόμιμο ,είτε με τον παράνομο τρόπο ,δηλαδή το να ισχυρίζεσαι
ότι μια ταινία είναι σκουπίδι και όμως την κατεβάζεις για να την δεις είναι τουλάχιστον αντιφατικό. 

Η ουσία είναι ότι όλοι όσοι κατεβάζουμε ταινίες ,μουσική, λογισμικό κτλπ το κάνουμε επειδή είναι εύκολο και
δεν έχουμε νομικές κυρώσεις απλά πράγματα ,όλα τα άλλα είναι απλά δικαιολογίες ,έδω η πειρατεία ανθεί σε
εφαρμογές στο android που κοστίζουν 0,30 Ευρώ εκεί τι φταίει η τιμή;

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η πειρατεία κάνει ζημιά στον κινηματογράφο και σύντομα θα καταντήσει όπως η μουσική βιομηχανία (ο κινηματογράφος) ,θα ευτελισθεί δηλαδή τόσο το προϊόν που απλά σε λίγα χρόνια δεν θα έχεις τίποτα που να αξίζει να 
κατεβάσεις.

----------


## WAntilles

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ,η δικαιολογία είναι "το χόλυγουντ βγάζει σκουπίδια ,άρα νομιμοποιούμαι να τα κλέψω" ,εαν κάτι είναι σκουπίδι γιατί τόση κάψα να το δεις είτε με τον νόμιμο ,είτε με τον παράνομο τρόπο ,δηλαδή το να ισχυρίζεσαι ότι μια ταινία είναι σκουπίδι και όμως την κατεβάζεις για να την δεις είναι τουλάχιστον αντιφατικό.


Πράγματι, το ότι πλήρωσες €7 για να δεις ένα υπερσκουπίδι, τη στιγμή που:

- δεν σου παρέχεται try before you buy
- αποζημίωση αν δεν σου αρέσει

είναι "νόμιμο".

Πού μεγάλωσες; ΕΠΑ ή Ferenginar; (*)



(*) Δεν διαφέρουν και πολύ.

----------


## apnet

Και ξαναλέω εγώ, ό,τι για την πειρατεία και για την κλάψα τους φταίνε οι ίδιοι. Η κονσέρβες που προωθούν, η κοστολόγηση που κάνουν και γενικώς οι πρακτικές τους. Αν το μαγαζί μου δεν πηγαίνει καλά ε... κάπου φταίω και εγώ... Αυτονόητα πράγματα. Οπότε αντί να κλαψουρίζω και να ρίχνω ευθύνες σε άλλους, κοιτάζω πως θα φτιάξω το μαγαζί μου.

Η πειρατεία υπήρχε και θα υπάρχει πάντα. Διότι η οποιαδήποτε δράση φέρνει αντίδραση και τέλοσπάντων δεν αρέσει σε όλους να εκφράζονται και να λειτουργούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Επιπλέον θα ήμουν αντίθετος με την πειρατεία αν ήξερα πως οι δημιουργοί και οι συντελεστές της οποιασδήποτε παραγωγής πληρώνονται περισσότερα από τον κάθε γιάπι ανίδεο μεσάζοντα διευθυνταρά μανατζαραίο... Γιατί εκείνοι είναι που κάνουν τη δουλειά και αν κάποιος δικαιούται να μιλάει είναι ΜΟΝΟ αυτοί. Ας φροντίσουν και αυτοί με τον τρόπο τους (και έχουν τρόπο αν θέλουν) να πετάξουν τα σκουπίδια από το χώρο (ανθρώπινα και ταινίες).

Δεν χρειάζεται να έχουν όλοι τους κότερα βρε αδερφέ και επαύλεις... Από ένα σημείο και μετά καταλήγει να είναι εκμετάλλευση. Και φυσικά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος, προσωπικά να υποστηρίξω κανενός είδους παγκόσμιο ή τοπικό καρτέλ όταν τα ανθρωποειδή όντα που το απαρτίζουν νοιάζονται ΜΟΝΟ και πάνω από όλα για την τσέπη τους. Απέναντι σε αυτούς λοιπόν θα κοιτάξω και εγώ τη τσέπη μου. Περαστικά τους.

----------


## lalenium

> Πράγματι, το ότι πλήρωσες €7 για να δεις ένα υπερσκουπίδι, τη στιγμή που:
> 
> - δεν σου παρέχεται try before you buy
> - αποζημίωση αν δεν σου αρέσει
> 
> είναι "νόμιμο".
> 
> Πού μεγάλωσες; ΕΠΑ ή Ferenginar; (*)
> 
> ...


Ε κοίτα σε κάποια πράγματα λόγο τεχνικών δυσκολιών δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει "try before you buy" ,π.χ. εαν
πας σε έναν οίκο ανοχής θα πεις στην κοπέλα άμα μου αρέσει θα σε πληρώσω; όπως καταλαβαίνεις το "μου
αρέσει" ή "δεν μου αρέσει" είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό και δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις πριν δεις την ταινία ή πριν
πηδήξεις την κοπέλα στο παράδειγμα με τον οίκο ανοχής.

----------


## PopManiac

> Ε κοίτα σε κάποια πράγματα λόγο τεχνικών δυσκολιών δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει "try before you buy" ,π.χ. εαν
> πας σε έναν οίκο ανοχής θα πεις στην κοπέλα άμα μου αρέσει θα σε πληρώσω; όπως καταλαβαίνεις το "μου
> αρέσει" ή "δεν μου αρέσει" είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό και δεν μπορείς να το ξέρεις πριν δεις την ταινία ή πριν
> πηδήξεις την κοπέλα στο παράδειγμα με τον οίκο ανοχής.


Χμμ, γιατί να μην υπάρχει try before you buy σε ταινίες που διατίθενται νομίμως και επί πληρωμή online; Γιατί να μην πληρώνω αφού έχω δει τα πρώτα 30 λεπτά και θέλω να συνεχίσω; Ξέρεις πόσες ταινίες έχω κόψει στο 30λεπτο;

Και το πήδημα ακόμα έχει foreplay πριν, αν τυγχάνει να ξέρεις  :Razz: 

Aλλά όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Sonic πιο πίσω




> Υπάρχουν και flat rate υπηρεσίες streaming όπως το netflix και το lovefilm που δεν θα περπατάγαν στη Ελλάδα γιατί θα το χρέωναν 30 ευρώ. Επίσης για μουσική υπάρχει το Spotify που εδώ (ΗΒ) κάνει 6 λίρες τον μήνα για unlimited streaming.
> 
> Επιλογές υπάρχουν και παίζουν αλλού, στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν αντιστοιχα κέρδη από την αύξηση του όγκου με χαμηλώτερο ποσοστό κέρδους, οπότε προσπαθούν να κρατήσουν το μοντέλο με τα μεγάλα περιθώρια, και όσο κρατήσει...


Μάλλον όλες αυτές οι εταιρείες διανομής, "προστασίας" δικαιωμάτων, οίκος ανοχής είναι αλλά με τσατσάδες μόνο, για να ακολουθήσω την ορολογία σου, και μηδενική ικανοποίηση πελάτη ή υπερβολικό και άνευ προηγουμένου οικονομικό ξεζούμισμα εις ανταλλάγματος αυτής

----------


## lalenium

> Και το πήδημα ακόμα έχει foreplay πριν, αν τυγχάνει να ξέρεις


Εαν έχεις φτάσει στα προκαταρκτικά πα να πει ότι το έχεις πληρώσει ήδη το παράβολο ,οπότε είναι πλέον αργά  :Smile:

----------


## apnet

Ο παραλληλισμός είναι άψογος. Όπως είπα ΝΤΑΒΑΤΖΗΔΕΣ του έργου των καλλιτεχνών και επειδή όλοι αυτοί είναι οι ίδιο σκουπίδια ως άνθρωποι, σκουπίδια θέλουν να παράγουν και να μας ταΐζουν για να μη νιώθουν και ανίκανοι/μειονεκτικά (ναι, έτσι νιώθουν).

Εφόσον τα χρήματα είναι υπερβολικά, η ποιότητα αντιστρόφως ανάλογη και επιπλέον τα χρήματά μου δεν καταλήγουν εκεί που πρέπει (στους δημιουργούς) ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΕ ΡΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΟΜ ΣΙΝΕΜΑ και περαστικά τους.

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν χάνονται φόροι απλά ο κόσμος προσπαθεί να εξοικονομήσει έστω αυτά τα λίγα λεφτά για να πληρώσει τους έτσι και αλλιώς δυσβάσταχτους φόρους 
> 
> 
> Αυτή την πενταετία έχουν χαθεί επίσης χιλιάδες άλλες θέσεις εργασίας που δεν σχετίζονται με τον κλάδο
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν καταστράφηκαν τώρα. Οι ελληνικές ταινίες σχεδόν είναι ανύπαρκτες απο το '70 και μετά 
> 
> ...


Οτιναναι.





> Στην εκπρόσωπο της IFPI στις Βρυξέλλες έκανα δημοσίως την εξής πρόταση σε πάνελ που - περηφανα το γράφω - την τάπωσε ενωπίον ευρωβουλευτών και δεσμεύθηκε να το εξετάσει και να επανέλθει αλλά 2 χρόνια μετά και ακόμα....
> 
> Πρότεινα να δημιουργήσουν ένα ενιαίο κέντρο streaming ταινιών σε σχετικά λογικές τιμές (ας πούμε 5 Ευρώ οι καινούργιες και 2 οι παλιότερες) HD ποιότητας αλλά με ένα βασικό χαρακτηριστικό: να εχει ο καταναλωτής 30 πρώτα λεπτά δωρεάν για να μπορεί να επιλέξει και να μην παίρνει γουρούνι στο σακί μιας και ειναι δεδομένα τα σαπάκια που πουλάνε... 
> 
> Ακόμα και στα CD πλέον στα περισσότερα μαγαζιά online / offline μπορώ ανέτως να ακούσω με το πάσο μου πριν αγοράσω, γιατί όχι με ταινίες; ;;;;
> 
> Αλλά θέλουμε και την πίτα και τον σκύλο...
> 
> Τα επιχειρήματα περί πειρατείας που σκότωσε τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο μόνο ως γελοία και ηλίθια τα εκλαμβάνω


Μα τι να σου απαντησει;
Πιστευεις δλδ οτι θα επεφτε η πειρατεια;

5% και πολυ ειναι.

Το πιο καλο μοντελο, ειναι τρακερ με ολες τις ταινιες, στον οποιο θα πληρωνες συνδρομη. Ετσι ξερεις οτι θα παρεις πχ 10€ το μηνα απο τον Gordito.
Tωρα δεν παιρνεις τιποτα.




> Το σινεμά πεθαίνει από τις κακές ταινίες του σωρού που κυκλοφορούν και όχι από την πειρατεία.





> ΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΥΤΟ.


Σορυ, αλλα αυτα ειναι μπουρδες.
Ταινιες του σωρου υπηρχαν παντα, απλα τωρα μπορεις πιο ανετα να την δεις τσαμπα.







> Φίξντ.
> 
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: Π.χ. ας πούμε, Blair Witch Project, και 100άδες άλλα εφάμιλλα παραδείγματα.


Ναι, καλα.
Εχουν βγει 1000δες ταινιες handheld horror και εχουν αμετρητους φαν, αλλα ο Κος Wantilles εχει αλλη αποψη.





> Ο παραλληλισμός είναι άψογος. Όπως είπα ΝΤΑΒΑΤΖΗΔΕΣ του έργου των καλλιτεχνών και επειδή όλοι αυτοί είναι οι ίδιο σκουπίδια ως άνθρωποι, σκουπίδια θέλουν να παράγουν και να μας ταΐζουν για να μη νιώθουν και ανίκανοι/μειονεκτικά (ναι, έτσι νιώθουν).
> 
> Εφόσον τα χρήματα είναι υπερβολικά, η ποιότητα αντιστρόφως ανάλογη και επιπλέον τα χρήματά μου δεν καταλήγουν εκεί που πρέπει (στους δημιουργούς) ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΜΠΛΕ ΡΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΟΜ ΣΙΝΕΜΑ και περαστικά τους.


Αν θελουν οι καλλιτεχνες, μοιραζουν μονοι τους το εργο τους. Δεν το κανουν.
Εχεις αναρωτηθει ποτε γιατι;

Ξερω, ξερω, οι κλεφτες και οι νταβατζηδες.

Ανέκαθεν ημασταν Τζαμπελληνες, απλα τωρα παραγιναμε.

----------


## stelios4711

> Οτιναναι.


Διαφωνείς κάπου;  :Thinking:

----------


## apnet

Να μας πουν οι ίδιοι γιατί δεν το κάνουν ή να μας πεις εσύ αν ξέρεις. Ο τζάμπας είναι παγκόσμιος. Δεν έχει εθνικότητα. Βρίσκεται παντού γύρω σου. Και έχει τόση σχέση με την πειρατεία, όση έχει και με κάθε είδους άλλο αντικείμενο. αντερστέντ;

----------


## WAntilles

> Οτιναναι.


Άριστα τα έγραψε.

Ό,τι νά 'ναι είναι όσα γράφεις εσύ.

----------


## Gordito

Καλα, καλα.
Οι εταιριες ειναι 'ληστρικες' και ο καταναλωτης, που θελει να πληρωσει, δεν το κανει γιατι... ειναι ακριβο και εχει διαφημισεις.

----------


## Mike86

Προσωπικά δεν θα κλάψω κιόλλας αν σταματήσουν να κυκλοφορούν οι κατά πλειοψηφία φώλες του χόλυγουντ επειδή τα κέρδη έχουν μειωθεί. Σε μια ιδεατή βέβαια κοινωνία, όπου το σινεμά θα ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από φασόν ταινίες, η δημιουργία θα ήταν υπόθεση της κρατικής μέριμνας και επομένως ο φόβος της υποχρηματοδότησης λόγω χαμηλών περιθωρίων κέρδους θα ήταν ανύπαρκτος. Όπως επίσης οι ταινίες (δλδ οι εμπνεύσεις και οι ιδέες, το πνευματικό περιεχόμενο του ανθρώπου - δημιουργού) δεν θα ήταν ιδιοκτησία κανενός πούστη επιχειρηματία αλλά θα άνηκαν στην κοινωνία. Άραααα, τα ζητήματα περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας θα ήταν πιθανότατα σενάριο για ταινία τρόμου.  Αλλά εδώ θα μιλάγαμε και για ταινίες οι οποίες θα εκπλήρωναν και το ρόλο τους ως μορφή τέχνης και όχι ως κονσέρβες. Να μη σώσει να ξαναβγεί ταινία με υπερήρωες, χάρη θα μας κάνουν

----------


## PopManiac

> Προσωπικά δεν θα κλάψω κιόλλας αν σταματήσουν να κυκλοφορούν οι κατά πλειοψηφία φώλες του χόλυγουντ επειδή τα κέρδη έχουν μειωθεί. Σε μια ιδεατή βέβαια κοινωνία, όπου το σινεμά θα ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από φασόν ταινίες, η δημιουργία θα ήταν υπόθεση της κρατικής μέριμνας και επομένως ο φόβος της υποχρηματοδότησης λόγω χαμηλών περιθωρίων κέρδους θα ήταν ανύπαρκτος. Όπως επίσης οι ταινίες (δλδ οι εμπνεύσεις και οι ιδέες, το πνευματικό περιεχόμενο του ανθρώπου - δημιουργού) δεν θα ήταν ιδιοκτησία κανενός πούστη επιχειρηματία αλλά θα άνηκαν στην κοινωνία. Άραααα, τα ζητήματα περί πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας θα ήταν πιθανότατα σενάριο για ταινία τρόμου.  Αλλά εδώ θα μιλάγαμε και για ταινίες οι οποίες θα εκπλήρωναν και το ρόλο τους ως μορφή τέχνης και όχι ως κονσέρβες. Να μη σώσει να ξαναβγεί ταινία με υπερήρωες, χάρη θα μας κάνουν


Nαι, καλά, το ακούσαμε και αυτό (όχι από εσένα) πως η πειρατεία κόβει κέρδη ότα εδώ βλέπει κανείς πόσο καλή χρονιά είναι το 2013 μόνο


Ή το άλλο το επιχείρημα πως τάχα μου την πληρώνουν οι ανεξάρτητοι λες και στο ΤΡΒ κατεβάζουν μετά μανίας τα έργα του Αγγελόπουλου ή του Greenaway :lol:

Δεν λέω πως η πειρατεία είναι κάτι καλό, αντιλαμβάνομαι την λογική (και την στηρίζω) των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων μεν, αλλά νισάφι με το δούλεμα των πτωχών στούντιο που οι downloaders τα κλείνουν μετά μανίας

----------


## yiapap

> Nαι, καλά, το ακούσαμε και αυτό (όχι από εσένα) πως η πειρατεία κόβει κέρδη ότα εδώ βλέπει κανείς πόσο καλή χρονιά είναι το 2013 μόνο


Ε, μα δεν άκουσες ότι έκλεισε το gamato.info; Λογικό ήταν αυτό το αποτέλεσμα. Μαζί και με τα site υποτίτλων που έκλεισαν γέμισε ο κόσμος τους κινηματογράφους.

----------


## lalenium

> Σε μια ιδεατή βέβαια κοινωνία, όπου το σινεμά θα ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από φασόν ταινίες, η δημιουργία θα ήταν υπόθεση της κρατικής μέριμνας


Ήμαρτον με την κρατική μέριμνα και την ιδεατή κοινωνία του κρατισμού.

----------


## WAntilles

> Σε μια ιδεατή βέβαια κοινωνία, όπου το σινεμά θα ήταν κάτι παραπάνω από φασόν ταινίες, η δημιουργία θα ήταν υπόθεση της κρατικής μέριμνας...


Εμπρός λοιπόν να ψηφίσουμε ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, και κινηματογραφικές ταινίες και σειρές να βγάζουν μόνο οι zampolit.

Κάθε ταινία και σειρά, να έχει 10 φορές πιο πολλή κουλτούρα, αθροιστικά, από το θωρηκτό ποτέμκιν, τον Αγγελόπουλο, τον Κουστορίτσα και όλους τους -όφσκυ, μαζί.

----------


## Gordito

Koυστουρίτσα λεγεται.

----------


## nnn

> Οτιναναι.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μα τι να σου απαντησει;
> Πιστευεις δλδ οτι θα επεφτε η πειρατεια;
> 
> 5% και πολυ ειναι.
> ...


Δεν συνηθίζω να γράφω μπούρδες  :Evil: 

Μιλάς για κάποιον που βλέπει τουλάχιστον 30 ταινίες στο σινεμά/ανά έτος, τα προηγούμενα χρόνια ακόμα περισσότερες, μην κρίνεις από τον εαυτό σου.

Για τον άλλο φίλο που έγραψε για τους παραγωγούς, τα ρίσκα κλπ.
Η τελευταία ταινία του Depp μια πανάκριβη παραγωγή της Disney, πάτωσε παγκοσμίως, φταίει η πειρατεία ή ο κόσμος βαρέθηκε το γνωστό Jack Sparrow στυλ του Depp και την ίδια μανιέρα ?

Για πες την άποψη σου.

----------


## Helix

Τό 'χουμε ξαναπεί, η οποιαδήποτε καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας δεν υποχρεώνει κανέναν να αγοράσει ορίτζιναλ το οπτικοακουστικό υλικό. Πολλοί, και δεδομένης της σημερινής οικονομικής κρίσης που ακόμα και βασικά αγαθά τίθονται ύπο αμφισβήτηση, θα προτιμήσουν αν δεν κατεβάσουν μία ταινεία τζάμπα να μην την δουν καν. Αυτό όμως τα studios δεν το καταλαβαίνουν. Ζούνε με την αυταπάτη ότι κάτι ΜΠΟΡΕΙ και ν' αλλάξει και ο κόσμος από την μία μέρα στην άλλη ή να αλλάξει νοοτροπία (καλά κρασιά δηλαδή) ή ξαφνικά να ορθοποδήσει (καλά κρασιά στο τετράγωνο).  Ισχύει επίσης τα όσα ειπώθηκαν για φθηνιάρικες παραγωγές, προχειροδουλειές και έλλειψη ιδεών. Σαφώς και όλες οι εποχές είχαν να επιδείξουν, λιγότερο ή περισσότερο, κάκιστες ταινείες. Όμως τώρα έχει παραγίνει το κακό. Δέστε ποιες ταινείες κυριαρχούν. Η χιλιοστή συνέχεια του τάδε σούπερ ήρωα (όσο υπάρχει ζουμί ξεζουμίζουμε), το remake της τάδε πάλε ποτέ επιτυχίας (εμείς το κάνουμε καλύτερα) ή το reboot της τάδε γνωστής σειράς ταινειών (φτου κι απ' την αρχή). Τι πουλάει; Ο σεξισμός και η βία. Ποιος θα ποντάρει σε κοινωνικές ή δραματικές ή ιστορικές ταινείες όταν απευθύνονται μόνο σε συγκεκριμένη μερίδα κοινού; Δυστυχώς αυτή η λογική κυριαρχεί.

----------


## blade_

10 - 13 ευρω τα ζητουσαν για τις παπατζες ομως

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν συνηθίζω να γράφω μπούρδες 
> 
> Μιλάς για κάποιον που βλέπει τουλάχιστον 30 ταινίες στο σινεμά/ανά έτος, τα προηγούμενα χρόνια ακόμα περισσότερες, μην κρίνεις από τον εαυτό σου.
> 
> Για τον άλλο φίλο που έγραψε για τους παραγωγούς, τα ρίσκα κλπ.
> Η τελευταία ταινία του Depp μια πανάκριβη παραγωγή της Disney, πάτωσε παγκοσμίως, φταίει η πειρατεία ή ο κόσμος βαρέθηκε το γνωστό Jack Sparrow στυλ του Depp και την ίδια μανιέρα ?
> 
> Για πες την άποψη σου.


Δεν εχει να κανει η ποιοτητα των ταινιων.
Παλαιοτερα δηλαδη εβγαιναν ποιοτικοτερες ταινιες καθε βδομαδα και τωρα εχεις μονο κακες ταινιες να δεις;

Μια χαρα ταινιαρες εχουν βγει τα τελευταια χρονια. Αλλα πλεον ανετα βλεπεις την ματροσκα στην τηλεορασαρα σου στο σαλονι στο τζαμπα.

----------


## nnn

Λάθος την ταινιάρα θα την δω στην οθονάρα του σινεμά και όχι στο σαλόνι.

----------


## Revolution

> Λάθος την ταινιάρα θα την δω στην οθονάρα του σινεμά και όχι στο σαλόνι.


Καμία ταινιάρα δεν είναι ταινιάρα πριν την δεις.
Οπότε κάλλιστα μπορούν να σου πουλήσουν φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες και η ταινιάρα να είναι πατάτα.

----------


## apnet

Το οποίο είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη πρακτική, οπότε αντί να κλαίγονται ξεστομίζοντας αηδίες, καλύτερα να σταματήσουν να φτιασιδώνουν φύκια για να τα πουλήσουν για μεταξωτές κορδέλες.

Επιπλέον χαρακτηριστικό της ποιότητας και της αμίμητης λαχτάρας για χρήμα είναι οι πίτσες και τα χοτ ντογκ μαζί με τα τακοςνατσοςπωςταλενεμετυριμπολικο μέσα στις αίθουσες, λες και έχεις πάει σε ταβέρνα.

Από τη μία να βλέπεις την ταινία και να στάζουν τα ζουμιά (που σε νοιάζουν πιο πολύ από την ταινία) και από την άλλη να κατηγορείς τους πειρατές....

----------


## blade_

> Λάθος την ταινιάρα θα την δω στην οθονάρα του σινεμά και όχι στο σαλόνι.


στη λογικη τιμη ας πουμε,μεσω μηνυματων στο κινητο

----------


## WAntilles

> Καμία ταινιάρα δεν είναι ταινιάρα πριν την δεις.


Όχι βέβαια.

Υπάρχουν πολλές ταινίες που - κατά συντριπτική πιθανότητα - είναι ταινιάρες, πριν τις δεις.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Καμία ταινιάρα δεν είναι ταινιάρα πριν την δεις.
> Οπότε κάλλιστα μπορούν να σου πουλήσουν φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες και η ταινιάρα να είναι πατάτα.


Ρε παιδιά, έχουμε χάσει τη μπάλα λίγο.
Ο κινηματογράφος είναι τέχνη (ναι, κατά βάση είναι τέχνη). Όταν θέλεις να δεις ένα έργο τέχνης (ταινία, παράσταση, έκθεση ζωγραφικής, απαγγελία ποίησης, street art, you name it), γνωρίζεις εκ των προτέρων ότι αυτό που θα δεις, *ενδέχεται* να μη σου αρέσει. Ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων ότι θα παρακολουθήσεις την καλλιτεχνική "ανησυχία" του εκάστοτε εκφραστή της. Άλλοι καλλιτέχνες είναι πλέον ονομαστοί οπότε ψιλογνωρίζεις τι θα δεις και το πληρώνεις ανάλογα, άλλοι είναι καινούριοι γι'αυτό και δεν έχεις και μεγάλες απαιτήσεις - και δεν πρόκεται να πληρώσεις και μεγάλο αντίτιμο.

Και ειδικά με τον κινηματογράφο, τα τρέιλερ, τα promo, τους κριτικούς κλπ κλπ ε λίγο πολύ ξέρεις τι θα δεις, ειδικά αν μιλάμε για mainstream παραγωγές. Οπότε είχες όλο το χρόνο και τις πληροφορίες για να ενημερωθείς. Ναι ΟΚ, θα φας και φόλες αλλά κάτι μαθαίνεις κι από τις φόλες (ακόμα θυμάμαι πόσο γέλασα στο Source Code  :onetooth: )

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Όχι βέβαια.
> 
> Υπάρχουν πολλές ταινίες που - κατά συντριπτική πιθανότητα - είναι ταινιάρες, πριν τις δεις.



 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Και πολλές από αυτές δεν βρίσκουν αίθουσες για να προβληθούν.

Γιατί υφίστανται τον πολιτισμικό αποκλεισμό της κάθετης βιομηχανίας (στούντιο παραγωγής...... ιδιόκτητες αίθουσες προβολής που προβάλλουν μόνο τις ταινίες που παράγονται από εμάς)

Που στis εισπράξεις τους έχουν υπολογίσει στατιστικά και πόσοι θα αγοράσουν το "μπουκέτο", πρ´οσθετα από το εισιτήριο

Για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν, "μπουκέτο" στην γλώσσα τους είναι popcorn+coca cola

----------


## PopManiac

> Ρε παιδιά, έχουμε χάσει τη μπάλα λίγο.
> Ο κινηματογράφος είναι τέχνη (ναι, κατά βάση είναι τέχνη). Όταν θέλεις να δεις ένα έργο τέχνης (ταινία, παράσταση, έκθεση ζωγραφικής, απαγγελία ποίησης, street art, you name it), γνωρίζεις εκ των προτέρων ότι αυτό που θα δεις, *ενδέχεται* να μη σου αρέσει. Ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων ότι θα παρακολουθήσεις την καλλιτεχνική "ανησυχία" του εκάστοτε εκφραστή της. Άλλοι καλλιτέχνες είναι πλέον ονομαστοί οπότε ψιλογνωρίζεις τι θα δεις και το πληρώνεις ανάλογα, άλλοι είναι καινούριοι γι'αυτό και δεν έχεις και μεγάλες απαιτήσεις - και δεν πρόκεται να πληρώσεις και μεγάλο αντίτιμο.
> 
> Και ειδικά με τον κινηματογράφο, τα τρέιλερ, τα promo, τους κριτικούς κλπ κλπ ε λίγο πολύ ξέρεις τι θα δεις, ειδικά αν μιλάμε για mainstream παραγωγές. Οπότε είχες όλο το χρόνο και τις πληροφορίες για να ενημερωθείς. Ναι ΟΚ, θα φας και φόλες αλλά κάτι μαθαίνεις κι από τις φόλες (ακόμα θυμάμαι πόσο γέλασα στο Source Code )


Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου... 

Σε ό,τι με αφορά, απλά συμμερίζομαι όμως την γενικότερη κριτική πως σημερινές ταινίες είναι μάλλον σεναριακά φόλλες και βασίζονται στο cgi. "Μην βλέπεις blockbuster δες άλλα" θα μου πεις και σωστά.

Από εκεί και πέρα όμως, γεγονός παραμένει πως δύσκολα κανείς μπορεί να πείσει πως η πειρατεία σκοτώνει το σινεμά όπως υποννούν οι άσχετοι ή κατευθυνόμενοι (ή και τα δύο) που συνέβαλλαν στο άρθρο που παρατέθηκε ως έναυσμα για το εδώ νήμα

Επειδή:

1. ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πτώση σε πωλήσεις εισιτηρίων ταινιών σε κινηματογράφους. Αν υπάρχει πτώση, μάλλον εντοπίζεται σε Bluray / DVD πωλήσεις (που παρεμπιπτόντως είναι ουσιαστικά "υπεραξία" μιας και η ταινία ήδη παίχτηκε σε κινηματογράφους) και εκεί, ναι, παίζει ρόλο το downloading. Αλλά, και πάλι, προσέξτε το εξής:

Πάρτε το Iron Man 3, σήμερα, προπαραγγελία στην Αμαζόνα ΗΒ περίπου €23, με αποστολή (Ελλάδα;;; ) να υποθέσω πάει στα €28 ίσως και €30. ΣΟΒΑΡΑ μιλάτε ρε;;;; Και δεν πρόκειται για κάτι συλλεκτικό όπως το CD, που πάει στον διάτανο, θα το ξανα-ακούσω (ή ακόμα και θα το λιώσω), θα έχω το cover artwork, στο ράφι μαζί με τα άλλα CD μου κλπ....

Μιλάμε για ΕΝΑ Bluray, ΜΙΑ ταινία που άντε να την ξαναδώ άλλες πόσες φορές;;;; 2,3;;;;;; Και να πληρώσω €30;;;; Μπορεί κανείς να μου πει τι περιλαμβάνει αυτή η τιμή;;;;;;

Και μάλιστα σε σημερινές συνθήκες κρίσης.... Όπου η τιμή αυτή αποτελεί περίπου το 1/30 του ελληνικού μισθού και είμαι γενναιόδωρος. Πλάκα μας κάνουν; Και πάλι ρωτώ, τι πληρώνω στα €30 παραπάνω, δλδ περίπου τριπλάσια του εισιτηρίου αίθουσας;

2. Η πειρατεία περιορίζεται κατά κύριο λόγο σε downloading blockbusters. Οι παπαριές γραφόντων όπως στο άρθρο εδώ του νήματος περί πειρατείας που σκοτώνει ελληνικό κινηματογράφο ή ανεξάρτητο είναι τουλάχιστον και επιεικώς παπαριές για να μην τις πω προπαγανδιστικές παπαριές. Το πρόβλημα του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου είναι πως πέθανε ο Αγγελόπουλος και δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να τον φτάνει στην κορυφή της παρανυχίδας του και όχι η πειρατεία. Αλλά, πόσοι κατεβάζουν ταινίες Αγγελόπουλου άλλωστε;  :Crazy:

----------


## lalenium

> Πάρτε το Iron Man 3, σήμερα, προπαραγγελία στην Αμαζόνα ΗΒ περίπου €23, με αποστολή (Ελλάδα;;; ) να υποθέσω πάει στα €28 ίσως και €30. ΣΟΒΑΡΑ μιλάτε ρε;;;; Και δεν πρόκειται για κάτι συλλεκτικό όπως το CD, που πάει στον διάτανο, θα το ξανα-ακούσω (ή ακόμα και θα το λιώσω), θα έχω το cover artwork, στο ράφι μαζί με τα άλλα CD μου κλπ....
> 
> Μιλάμε για ΕΝΑ Bluray, ΜΙΑ ταινία που άντε να την ξαναδώ άλλες πόσες φορές;;;; 2,3;;;;;; Και να πληρώσω €30;;;; Μπορεί κανείς να μου πει τι περιλαμβάνει αυτή η τιμή;;;;;;


Αν δεν σου κάνει η τιμή πολύ απλά δεν αγοράζεις ,δεν σου βάζει κανένας το μαχαίρι στον λαιμό να το πάρεις
με το ζόρι. Η δικαιολογία πάντως "είναι ακριβό (κατά τα κριτήρια μου) άρα έχω δικαίωμα να το κλέψω" είναι
τουλάχιστον αστεία ,δεν το κλέβεις επειδή είναι ακριβό ,το κλέβεις επειδή είναι εύκολο και δεν θα σε πειράξει
κανένας. και το iphone είναι ακριβό ,και η apple βγάζει δις εκατομμύρια ,γιατί δεν κλέβεις και ένα iphone;
Δεν το κλέβεις γιατί δεν αρκεί απλά ένα "κλικ" και υπάρχουν σοβαρές πιθανότητες να σε μπαγλαρώσουν.

----------


## apnet

Να το πεις λέω εγώ. Να το πεις γιατί έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Προπαγανδιστικές Παπαριές. Το θέμα είναι ότι τσιμπάει ο κόσμος.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν δεν σου κάνει η τιμή πολύ απλά δεν αγοράζεις ,δεν σου βάζει κανένας το μαχαίρι στον λαιμό να το πάρεις
> με το ζόρι. Η δικαιολογία πάντως "είναι ακριβό (κατά τα κριτήρια μου) άρα έχω δικαίωμα να το κλέψω" είναι
> τουλάχιστον αστεία ,δεν το κλέβεις επειδή είναι ακριβό ,το κλέβεις επειδή είναι εύκολο και δεν θα σε πειράξει
> κανένας. και το iphone είναι ακριβό ,και η apple βγάζει δις εκατομμύρια ,γιατί δεν κλέβεις και ένα iphone;
> Δεν το κλέβεις γιατί δεν αρκεί απλά ένα "κλικ" και υπάρχουν σοβαρές πιθανότητες να σε μπαγλαρώσουν.


Το ποιος κλέβει ποιον είναι πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα..... Αστείο είναι να τσιμπάνε ορισμένοι την προπαγάνδα.

----------


## PopManiac

> Αν δεν σου κάνει η τιμή πολύ απλά δεν αγοράζεις ,δεν σου βάζει κανένας το μαχαίρι στον λαιμό να το πάρεις
> με το ζόρι. Η δικαιολογία πάντως "είναι ακριβό (κατά τα κριτήρια μου) άρα έχω δικαίωμα να το κλέψω" είναι
> τουλάχιστον αστεία ,δεν το κλέβεις επειδή είναι ακριβό ,το κλέβεις επειδή είναι εύκολο και δεν θα σε πειράξει
> κανένας. και το iphone είναι ακριβό ,και η apple βγάζει δις εκατομμύρια ,γιατί δεν κλέβεις και ένα iphone;
> Δεν το κλέβεις γιατί δεν αρκεί απλά ένα "κλικ" και υπάρχουν σοβαρές πιθανότητες να σε μπαγλαρώσουν.


Τώρα παίζουμε τις κουμπάρες μάλλον ειδάλλως θα με κάνεις να αμφισβητήσω τη νοημοσύνη σου και δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση...

Μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις στο παραπάνω ερώτημα που μου κάνεις quote; Δλδ, αυτά τα €30 τι κοστολόγηση έχουν; Πόσο από αυτά είναι το κέρδος μιας εταιρείας; Επίσης, τι ωφέλεια μου προσφέρει η τιμή αυτή; Με άλλα λόγια, πόση χρησιμότητα αντλώ, πέρα από να το δω 2-3 φορές; Αυτά αν θέλεις κάντα μου σε αντιστοιχία με την τιμή, έτσι για να καταλάβω πώς κοστολογεί κανείς γιατί έχω την αίσθηση πως το πράγμα πάει στο "πόσα μου λείπουν" και όχι "πόσα θα ήθελα".

Και, προφανώς, σε ένα τέτοιο πλαίσιο, αν το αντάλλαγμα είναι κάτι δωρεάν, και αν έχω μόλις και μετά βίας τον μήνα €200 να διαθέσω σε διασκέδαση, μάντεψε αν θα δώσω το 1/6 για να δω μια ταινία που σημειωτέον είναι περίπου 3 φορές ακριβότερη από το σινεμά....

----------


## lalenium

> Το ποιος κλέβει ποιον είναι πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα..... Αστείο είναι να τσιμπάνε ορισμένοι την προπαγάνδα.


Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη το ρήμα "κλέβω" έχει τον ορισμό "αφαιρώ παράνομα ξένη περιουσία".
Ο ορισμός δηλαδή ταιριάζει με το "ανεβάζω π.χ. μια ταινία η οποία δεν μου ανήκει (ξένη περιουσία) σε κάποιον
 τράκερ ,και αντίστοιχα κατεβάζω αυτήν την ταινία (ξένη περιουσία) και την βλέπω χωρίς να αποδώσω στο κάτοχο
της ταινίας το αντίστοιχο αντίτιμο.

Το ότι ζητάει η "Χ" εταιρεία το "Χ" αντίτιμο για το προϊόν της δεν θεωρείται κλοπή ακόμα και εαν το αντίτιμο είναι αντικειμενικά υψηλό γιατί δεν σου αποσπά την περιουσία σου (τα λεφτά σου) ,άμα θες την δίνεις την περιουσία σου (τα λεφτά σου) ,άρα ο ορισμός "αφαιρώ παράνομα ξένη περιουσία" δεν ισχύει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις στο παραπάνω ερώτημα που μου κάνεις quote; Δλδ, αυτά τα €30 τι κοστολόγηση έχουν; Πόσο από αυτά είναι το κέρδος μιας εταιρείας; Επίσης, τι ωφέλεια μου προσφέρει η τιμή αυτή; Με άλλα λόγια, πόση χρησιμότητα αντλώ, πέρα από να το δω 2-3 φορές; Αυτά αν θέλεις κάντα μου σε αντιστοιχία με την τιμή, έτσι για να καταλάβω πώς κοστολογεί κανείς γιατί έχω την αίσθηση πως το πράγμα πάει στο "πόσα μου λείπουν" και όχι "πόσα θα ήθελα".


Η κάθε εταιρεία κοστολογεί όσο γουστάρει ,εαν το προϊόν δεν σε καλύπτει δεν αγοράζεις ,δεν υπάρχει πιο ξεκάθαρη εξήγηση σε αυτό ,έγω είμαι οινοποιός π.χ. και βγάζω κρασί ,την φιάλη την κοστολογώ 30 Ευρώ
γιατί έτσι γουστάρω ,τώρα εσύ μπορεί να κρίνεις ότι 30 Ευρώ είναι υπερβολικά για μια φιάλη κρασί και επιπροσθέτως μπορεί να είσαι της άποψης ότι το κρασί που βγάζω είναι μάπα. Δικαίωμα σου να έχεις αυτήν την
άποψη ,όπως δικαίωμα σου είναι να μην το αγοράσεις ,το να το κλέψεις όμως (το κρασί) δεν είναι δικαίωμα σου. 




> Και, προφανώς, σε ένα τέτοιο πλαίσιο, αν το αντάλλαγμα είναι κάτι δωρεάν, και αν έχω μόλις και μετά βίας τον μήνα €200 να διαθέσω σε διασκέδαση, μάντεψε αν θα δώσω το 1/6


Το δωρεάν είναι προϊόν κλοπής ,αυτό συζητάμε τώρα και κλέβεις επειδή δεν έχεις επιπτώσεις ας είμαστε τουλάχιστον ειλικρινείς. και ένα παντελόνι π.χ. μπορεί να είναι το 1/3 του μισθού αλλά δεν το κλέβεις γιατί
δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο να κλέψεις μια ταινία.

----------


## Gordito

> Να το πεις λέω εγώ. Να το πεις γιατί έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Προπαγανδιστικές Παπαριές. Το θέμα είναι ότι τσιμπάει ο κόσμος.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το ποιος κλέβει ποιον είναι πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα..... Αστείο είναι να τσιμπάνε ορισμένοι την προπαγάνδα.


Aστειο ειναι που αφηνουν τα μηνυματα σου, και δεν τα σβηνουν οι mods.




> Τώρα παίζουμε τις κουμπάρες μάλλον ειδάλλως θα με κάνεις να αμφισβητήσω τη νοημοσύνη σου και δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση...
> 
> Μπορείς να μου απαντήσεις στο παραπάνω ερώτημα που μου κάνεις quote; Δλδ, αυτά τα €30 τι κοστολόγηση έχουν; Πόσο από αυτά είναι το κέρδος μιας εταιρείας; Επίσης, τι ωφέλεια μου προσφέρει η τιμή αυτή; Με άλλα λόγια, πόση χρησιμότητα αντλώ, πέρα από να το δω 2-3 φορές; Αυτά αν θέλεις κάντα μου σε αντιστοιχία με την τιμή, έτσι για να καταλάβω πώς κοστολογεί κανείς γιατί έχω την αίσθηση πως το πράγμα πάει στο "πόσα μου λείπουν" και όχι "πόσα θα ήθελα".
> 
> Και, προφανώς, σε ένα τέτοιο πλαίσιο, αν το αντάλλαγμα είναι κάτι δωρεάν, και αν έχω μόλις και μετά βίας τον μήνα €200 να διαθέσω σε διασκέδαση, μάντεψε αν θα δώσω το 1/6 για να δω μια ταινία που σημειωτέον είναι περίπου 3 φορές ακριβότερη από το σινεμά....


Μπορεις να την νοικιασεις.
Εγω την βλεπω λογικη την τιμη, ποτε εγινε η αγορα BR δισκων mainstream και δεν το πηρα χαμπαρι;

Κατα 70% ο κοσμος δεν νοικιαζει DVDs/παει cinema επειδη τα κατεβαζει ευκολα απο το διαδικτυο.
Κατα 30% ευθυνονται οι εταιριες με τα ακριβα προιοντα τους (χουβαρνταδικα ειναι τοσο)


Τα video club γιατι κλεινουν θα μου εξηγησει κανεις;
Τωρα, με την κριση, επρεπε να κανουν χρυσες δουλειες.

Σταματησε ο κοσμος να βλεπεις ταινιες;
Ειναι ακριβα;

Εγω την απαντηση την ξερω.

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Οταν :
.Εχεις απεριοριστο ελευθερο χρονο (ανεργια)
.Δεν εχεις λεφτα για σινεμαδες η αλλες εξοδους
.Εχεις συνδεση στο ιντερνετ (δικια σου η του γειτονα)
.Μπορει να εχεις μια καλη τηλεοραση
.Και εχεις εναν υπολογιστη που δουλευει ακομα
Τοτε το κατεβασμα ταινιων ή η παρακολουθηση τους ονλινε ειναι μονοδρομος. 

Μια παραγωγη την κανουν ακριβη 
.Οι υπερογκες απαιτησεις των πρωταγωνιστων
.Τα υπερβολικα εφε
.Η υπερμετρη διαφημιση (προκειμενου να γινει επιτυχια)
.Και η αλαζονεια του να κανουμε την πιο φανταχτερη ταινια.

Εδω εμεις δεν εχουμε ενα αμαξι να παμε μεχρι το παρκο τα παιδια μας, η εχουμε και τρεμουμε μην χαλασει και 
δεν εχουμε να το φτιαξουμε, και στις ταινιες τα καταστρεφουν σε 10αδες.
Λυπαμαι αλλα δεν μπορω να στεναχωρηθω, ακομα και να κλεισουν ολους τους διαυλους θεασης καποιας ταινιας,
παντα θα υπαρχει περιεχομενο που θα αξιζει να δουμε χωρις ουτε να παρανομησουμε και ουτε να πληρωσουμε.
Πχ το Validation

----------


## PopManiac

> Η κάθε εταιρεία κοστολογεί όσο γουστάρει ,εαν το προϊόν δεν σε καλύπτει δεν αγοράζεις ,δεν υπάρχει πιο ξεκάθαρη εξήγηση σε αυτό ,έγω είμαι οινοποιός π.χ. και βγάζω κρασί ,την φιάλη την κοστολογώ 30 Ευρώ
> γιατί έτσι γουστάρω ,τώρα εσύ μπορεί να κρίνεις ότι 30 Ευρώ είναι υπερβολικά για μια φιάλη κρασί και επιπροσθέτως μπορεί να είσαι της άποψης ότι το κρασί που βγάζω είναι μάπα. Δικαίωμα σου να έχεις αυτήν την
> άποψη ,όπως δικαίωμα σου είναι να μην το αγοράσεις ,το να το κλέψεις όμως (το κρασί) δεν είναι δικαίωμα σου. 
> 
> 
> 
> Το δωρεάν είναι προϊόν κλοπής ,αυτό συζητάμε τώρα και κλέβεις επειδή δεν έχεις επιπτώσεις ας είμαστε τουλάχιστον ειλικρινείς. και ένα παντελόνι π.χ. μπορεί να είναι το 1/3 του μισθού αλλά δεν το κλέβεις γιατί
> δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο να κλέψεις μια ταινία.


Eξακολουθείς να παίζεις τις κουμπάρες μιας και στην τελική ο δίσκος που αγοράζεις αναπαράγει μια ταινία, την ταινία δεν την "κλέβεις" σε αντίθεση με το παντελόνι. Η έννοια των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων είναι αυτή, αναπαράγεις χωρίς άδεια - τουλάχιστον διάβασε καλύτερα την "κομματική" γραμμή αν είναι να την αναπαράγεις  :Wink: 

Τώρα, περί κρασιού ο λόγος, μιας και το θέμα το κατέχω άριστα, πολύ απλά έχεις επιλογή. Δλδ, αν πχ. το ξινόμαυρο του Κίττα είναι υπερτιμημένο (κάθε άλλο!), τότε πάω στην Βήσσα του Καραδήμου που είναι μια χαρά (και πολύ καλύτερη από Κίττα αν και ο Κίττας είναι "νέος" στην πιάτσα). Με άλλα λόγια, έχω επιλογή, έχω δυνατότητα σαν καταναλωτής να πάω σε άλλο ίδιο τύπο κρασιού. Και μιλάμε τυχαία για ξινόμαυρο και μόνο ελληνικές επιλογές, έτσι και πιάσω άλλα terroirs ή ρόγες τότε έχουμε χιλιάδες επιλογές.

Αντίθετα, εν προκειμένω, δεν μπορώ να βρω το Ιron Man 3 αλλού.

Αλλά, θα συμφωνήσω, το κατέβασμα είναι παράνομο σίγουρα. Το γιατί συμβαίνει όμως σχετικά μαζικά δεν αφορά μόνο στο ότι υπάρχουν torrents, αλλά κυρίως στο ότι τα νόμιμα προϊόντα διατιμούνται αυθαίρετα και γελοία. Αν δεν σου αρέσει τότε ΟΚ, κατανοητό αλλά αν έχεις €30 δώστα, αν όχι, τότε το Star όλο και κάτι θα παίζει απόψε

----------


## Helix

> Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη το ρήμα "κλέβω" έχει τον ορισμό "αφαιρώ παράνομα ξένη περιουσία".
> Ο ορισμός δηλαδή ταιριάζει με το "ανεβάζω π.χ. μια ταινία η οποία δεν μου ανήκει (ξένη περιουσία) σε κάποιον
>  τράκερ ,και αντίστοιχα κατεβάζω αυτήν την ταινία (ξένη περιουσία) και την βλέπω χωρίς να αποδώσω στο κάτοχο
> της ταινίας το αντίστοιχο αντίτιμο.
> 
> Το ότι ζητάει η "Χ" εταιρεία το "Χ" αντίτιμο για το προϊόν της δεν θεωρείται κλοπή ακόμα και εαν το αντίτιμο είναι αντικειμενικά υψηλό γιατί δεν σου αποσπά την περιουσία σου (τα λεφτά σου) ,άμα θες την δίνεις την περιουσία σου (τα λεφτά σου) ,άρα ο ορισμός "αφαιρώ παράνομα ξένη περιουσία" δεν ισχύει.


"Κλέβω" όπως είπες σημαίνει "αφαιρώ παράνομα ξένη περιουσία". Με την λογική αυτή, το κατέβασμα μίας ταινείας δεν είναι κλοπή, γιατί δεν αφαιρεί την ταινεία από τον "νόμιμο" κάτοχο της, αλλά δημιουργεί αντίγραφο γι' αυτόν που την κατεβάζει.

----------


## apnet

Πόσο πομπώδες και χαιρέκακο ακούγεται αυτό το «κλέβεις», πραγματικά γελάω. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε φαντάζομαι πως στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων δεν υπάρχει οικονομικό κέρδος και σχεδόν τα πάντα γίνονται εθελοντικά. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι απλά θα δω μια ταινία και δεν θα την κατεβάσω για να τη νοικιάζω ή να την προβάλω κόβοντας εισιτήριο. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι αν θα έπρεπε κάποιος να μιλάει γι' αυτό θα ήταν οι ίδιοι οι καλλιτέχνες. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι δεν μιλάνε γιατί εκείνους πάνω από όλα τους ενδιαφέρει η αποδοχή της δουλειάς τους και όχι τόσο το χρήμα. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι οι εταιρείες τους κλέβουν και εκμεταλλεύονται ακόμα και τους ίδιους τους δημιουργούς πολλές φορές. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι δεν έχουμε μετοχές σε κάποια από αυτές τις εταιρείες και δεν μας κλέβει κανείς προσωπικά. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε επίσης ότι κάτι Τρίτες/Τετάρτες ήταν/είναι ΓΕΜΑΤΟΙ οι κινηματογράφοι επειδή έχει τα μισά λεφτά το εισιτήριο.

Επιπλέον το αν όντως κάνει ζημιά η πειρατεία ή όχι και σε ποιον ακριβώς είναι ωραία κουβέντα στην οποία θα είχε μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον η άποψη ενός ανθρώπου του χώρου  :Smile: 
Γιατί εμείς όλοι μπορεί να λέμε ό,τι μας καπνίσει ή ό,τι μας βολεύει.

Τέλος σε όσους κουράστηκαν για να κατεβάσει ο πολυπράγμων νους τους όλα αυτά, έχω να τους πω ότι η κρίση μας πιάνει όλους. Περαστικά.

@ Gordito: Το 22ο και το 1ο γράμμα του ελληνικού αλφάβητου;

Υ.Γ Απλά βλέπουμε μαϊμού ταινίες, όπως αγοράζουμε και μαϊμού παντελόνια άμα θέλουμε. Η ελίτ ας πάει κινηματογράφο  :Razz:

----------


## stelios4711

> Σύμφωνα με το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη ... μπλα μπλα μπλα


Όχι πάλι το ίδιο επιχείρημα ρε παιδιά έχει χιλιοειπωθεί και έχει ήδη καταρριφθεί 
Μια και ψάχνεις όμως τον Μπαμπινιώτη για να βρεις τις λέει στο λήμα κλέβω πες μας τί λέει για το λήμα αφαιρώ για να μπορέσουμε να συνεχίσουμε την συζήτηση

----------


## Gordito

> . Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι οι εταιρείες τους κλέβουν και εκμεταλλεύονται ακόμα και τους ίδιους τους δημιουργούς πολλές φορές.


Eχεις δει κανα καλλιτεχνη να διαμαρτυρεται;
Δεν τους εκμεταλλευονται, τους προωθουν.

Εχεις αναρωτηθει γιατι κανενας δεν εχει φτιαχνει μονος του  τα cd του;
Εχεις αναρωτηθει και γιατι οσοι εχουν φτιαξει δικες τους εταιριες, πουλανε στην ιδια τιμη;




> Αντιλαμβανόμαστε επίσης ότι κάτι Τρίτες/Τετάρτες ήταν/είναι ΓΕΜΑΤΟΙ οι κινηματογράφοι επειδή έχει τα μισά λεφτά το εισιτήριο.


Και Παρασκευες-Σαββατα ειναι.

----------


## apnet

Έχω δει αρκετούς να διαμαρτύρονται και με πράξεις αλλά και με λόγια. Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει κανείς να προβάλλει αυτή την άποψη....
Τους εκμεταλλεύονται με την πρόφαση ότι τους προωθούν. Και τους προωθούν για να τους εκμεταλλευτούν. Τους ατάλαντους έτσι, γιατί ως διά μαγείας αυτούς προωθούν....

Επειδή έχει κόστος αλλά υπάρχουν αρκετοί που τα έχουν δώσει μέχρι και δωρεάν (μεγάλο συγκρότημα του εξωτερικού) ή τα πουλάνε μέσω διαδικτύου. Εσύ έχεις αναρωτηθεί αν το κόστος είναι ανάλογο της τιμής; Δηλαδή τώρα που έπεσε στο μισό η τιμή του cd πως μπορούν και το δίνουν τόσο; Άρα ΑΙΣΧΡΟΚΕΡΔΟΥΣΑΝ.

Δεν πηγαίνω παρά μόνο για συγκεκριμένους λόγους. Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά ότι με την προσφορά γνωστής εταιρείας γεμίζει. Είναι αντιληπτό ακόμα και από εσένα αυτό που είπα είμαι βέβαιος  :Smile: 

Τελικά 22ο και 1ο γράμμα του ελληνικού αλφάβητου;  :Razz:

----------


## mpetou

Εγω αμα ειναι να δωσω 1 ευρω για να δω μια ταινια δεν θα τα δωσω ποσο δε 7 ευρω πολυ απλα δεν θα την δω καθολου.
Θα την δω μονο αν ειναι τζαμπα και μονο αν ειναι καλη και δεν χασω τζαμπα το χρονο μου.

Δηλαδη και πειρατια να μην υπηρχε και να εκανε 1 ευρω η ταινια δεν θα τα εδινα τοσο απλα και δεν θα την εβλεπα καθολου.
Μονο τζαμπα αλλα και παλι πρεπει να ειναι καλη η ταινια.

Το ιδιο πιστευω συμβαινει και με τη μεγαλη μαζα που κατεβαζει ταινιες δηλαδη αν δεν κατεβαζανε την ταινια ποτε δεν θα δινανε ουτε 1 ευρω για να την δουνε.
Ο κοσμος που αμα δεν μπορουσε να την κατεβασει θα την εβλεπε οπωσδηποτε στο σινεμα ειναι λιγος και η χασουρα που εχουνε εκει
την κερδιζουνε απο αυτους που βλεπουνε την ταινια τζαμπα (που δεν θα την πληρωνανε ετσι και αλλιως) και την προτεινουνε σε αλλους
σαν διαφημιση αμα ειναι καλη η ταινια.

Οποτε πολυς λογος για το τιποτα τζαμπα πιστευουνε μερικες εταιριες ταινιων (οχι ολες και για οχι ολες τις ταινιες) οτι αμα σταματησουνε 100% την πειρατια θα πλουτισουνε
γιατι τοτε θα βλεπουνε πολυ λιγοτεροι τις ταινιες τους αλλα τα ιδια λεφτα θα πιανουνε.
Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που δεν πολυκοπτονται να σταματησουνε την πειρατια γιατι εχουνε λογαριασει οτι θα ξοδεψουνε ποιο πολλα στο κυνηγι
παρα απο αυτα που θα βαλουνε στην τσεπη στο τελος.
Ειναι σαν λεμε οτι πας στο δικαστηριο καποιον για 200 ευρω ακομα και να τα κερδισεις θα εχεις χασει 500 σε δικηγορους

----------


## lalenium

> Eξακολουθείς να παίζεις τις κουμπάρες μιας και στην τελική ο δίσκος που αγοράζεις αναπαράγει μια ταινία, την ταινία δεν την "κλέβεις" σε αντίθεση με το παντελόνι. Η έννοια των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων είναι αυτή, αναπαράγεις χωρίς άδεια - τουλάχιστον διάβασε καλύτερα την "κομματική" γραμμή αν είναι να την αναπαράγεις


Τώρα εσύ παίζεις τις κουμπάρες ,το "αναπαράγεις χωρίς άδεια" λέγεται *κλοπή* πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων ,άρα όταν
αναπαράγεις χωρίς άδεια *κλέβεις*.




> Αντίθετα, εν προκειμένω, δεν μπορώ να βρω το Ιron Man 3 αλλού.


Μπορείς να το νοικιάσεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όχι πάλι το ίδιο επιχείρημα ρε παιδιά έχει χιλιοειπωθεί και έχει ήδη καταρριφθεί 
> Μια και ψάχνεις όμως τον Μπαμπινιώτη για να βρεις τις λέει στο λήμα κλέβω πες μας τί λέει για το λήμα αφαιρώ για να μπορέσουμε να συνεχίσουμε την συζήτηση


Για το αφαιρώ λέει εκτός των άλλων "αποσπώ κάτι με αθέμιτα μέσα (συνώνυμα: κλέβω, υπεξαιρώ )".

----------


## stelios4711

> Για το αφαιρώ λέει εκτός των άλλων "αποσπώ κάτι με αθέμιτα μέσα (συνώνυμα: κλέβω, υπεξαιρώ )".


Τα μεταξύ άλλων που δεν αναφέρεις λένε:
1.παίρνω ένα κομμάτι ή ένα μέρος από ένα σύνολο ή μια ομάδα
2.στερώ από κάποιον κάτι που του ανήκει

Ok Καταλαβαίνεις τώρα γιατί δεν είναι είναι κλοπή; 
Γιατί δεν έχεις αφαιρέσει τίποτα από τον αρχικό ιδιοκτήτη, δεν του έχεις στερήσει τίποτα, εκείνος εξακολουθεί να έχει την ταινία του και  εξακολουθεί να μπορεί να την ενοικιάζει ή να την πουλάει 
Από την στιγμή που δεν του αφαίρεσες την  ταινία ούτε καν ένα μέρος αυτής δεν είναι κλοπή

Καταλαβαίνεις γιατί το να βγάλω μια φωτογραφία το αμάξι σου δεν σημαίνει ότι στο κλέβω ;

----------


## lalenium

> Πόσο πομπώδες και χαιρέκακο ακούγεται αυτό το «κλέβεις», πραγματικά γελάω.


Ακριβώς επειδή η λέξη κλέβω είναι ενοχλητική προσπαθούμε με διάφορες δικαιολογίες να την μετατρέψουμε
σε μια άλλη λέξη λιγότερο ενοχλητική ,η ουσία όμως δεν αλλάζει.




> Αντιλαμβανόμαστε φαντάζομαι πως στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων δεν υπάρχει οικονομικό κέρδος και σχεδόν τα πάντα γίνονται εθελοντικά. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι απλά θα δω μια ταινία και δεν θα την κατεβάσω για να τη νοικιάζω ή να την προβάλω κόβοντας εισιτήριο.


Αν κλέψω ένα αμάξι δηλαδή χωρίς να το πουλήσω (δεν θα έχω οικονομικό όφελος) δεν είναι κλοπή ,πόσο μάλλον
εαν αυτό το αμάξι (το κλεμμένο) το δίνω και σε συγγενείς και φίλους χωρίς να παίρνω κάποιο αντίτιμο.




> Αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι αν θα έπρεπε κάποιος να μιλάει γι' αυτό θα ήταν οι ίδιοι οι καλλιτέχνες.


Όχι αγαπητέ ο καλλιτέχνης θα πληρωθεί το προσυμφωνηθέν ποσό άσχετα εαν η ταινία πουλήσει ή όχι ,ο καλλιτέχνης 
δηλαδή είναι υπάλληλος ,πληρώνεται ,αυτός που έχει δικαίωμα να μιλάει είναι ο πλερώνον (παραγωγός) σε αυτόν ανήκουν τα δικαιώματα της ταινίας.

----------


## stelios4711

Έλεος στο ακριβώς προηγούμενο post σου εξηγώ ότι το να φωτογραφίζω ένα αμάξι δεν είναι κλοπή αφου δεν σου το στερώ και ξαναφέρνεις το ίδιο παράδειγμα ένα post μετά; !  :Blink: 

Τόσο κόλλημα;

----------


## 3lbereth

Πάμε πάλι:



Καλύτερα τώρα?

----------


## lalenium

> Ok Καταλαβαίνεις τώρα γιατί δεν είναι είναι κλοπή; 
> Γιατί δεν έχεις αφαιρέσει τίποτα από τον αρχικό ιδιοκτήτη, δεν του έχεις στερήσει τίποτα, εκείνος εξακολουθεί να έχει την ταινία του και  εξακολουθεί να μπορεί να την ενοικιάζει ή να την πουλάει 
> Από την στιγμή που δεν του αφαίρεσες την  ταινία ούτε καν ένα μέρος αυτής δεν είναι κλοπή
> 
> Καταλαβαίνεις γιατί το να βγάλω μια φωτογραφία το αμάξι σου δεν σημαίνει ότι στο κλέβω ;


Την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία την προστατεύει ο νόμος (2121 του 1993). Ο νόμος αυτός δίνει το δικαίωμα στον κάτοχο
των δικαιωμάτων να αμειφθεί από τρίτους που εκμεταλλεύονται την προσωπική του περιουσία (δικαιώματα ταινίας).
Όταν η ταινία ανεβαίνει στον τράκερ χωρίς άδεια του κατόχου και γίνεται κοινό κτήμα ,ο κάτοχος πλήττεται οικονομικά
,το ίδιο συμβαίνει και όταν την κατεβάζεις χωρίς να αποδώσεις το αντίτιμο ,και όταν απολαμβάνεις μια επί πληρωμη υπηρεσία (παράνομα) χωρίς να την πληρώσεις λέγεται κλοπή. Είναι το ίδιο δηλαδή με το να καλέσεις ένα ταξί και όταν 
σε πάει στον προορισμό σου να ανοίξεις την πόρτα και να αρχίσεις να τρέχεις χωρίς να πληρώσεις (κλέβεις τον ταξιτζη 
,δεν τον πληρώνεις δηλαδή για την υπηρεσία που σου παρείχε ,η κλοπή δεν αφορά μόνο χειροπιαστά πράγματα ,υπάρχει και η κλοπή υπηρεσιών).

Τώρα βέβαια όπως προείπα εαν η λέξη κλοπή σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι άσχημα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την λέξη αφαίρεση. Οι μοναχοί σε περίοδο νηστείας βάφτιζαν το κοτόπουλο φασολάδα και το έτρωγαν για να μην αισθάνονται
ότι παρανομούν. Είναι ένας μηχανισμός άμυνας του μυαλού δηλαδή.




> Καταλαβαίνεις γιατί το να βγάλω μια φωτογραφία το αμάξι σου δεν σημαίνει ότι στο κλέβω ;


Όχι δεν το κλέβεις, το αμάξι μου το έχω σε κοινή θέα δεν εκμεταλλεύομαι την εμφάνιση του οικονομικά ,άρα δεν
μου προκαλείς οικονομική ζημιά. Εαν το είχα κλειδωμένο σε ένα γκαράζ και έκοβα εισιτήριο για να το δει ο κόσμος
και εσύ το φωτογράφιζες και το έδειχνες τζάμπα ,θα με έκλεβες.

----------


## stelios4711

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! το παρακάτω είναι προϊόν κλοπής!



Ο Δημιουργός του το ζωγράφισε για να ζήσει
Το Μουσείο το προβάλει για να έχει έσοδα 
Υπάρχουν υπάλληλοι που την φυλάνε την καθαρίζουν την συντηρούν 

Και εσύ τώρα την βλέπεις τζάμπα; θέλεις όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι να χάσουν την δουλειά τους; Ξέρεις πόσο μειώθηκαν οι επισκέψεις στα μουσεία τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια; 
Ξέρεις τι λεφτά χάνει το μουσείο από όλους αυτούς που την κοιτάζουν τώρα δωρεάν; αν υπολογίσουμε πόσα εισιτήρια είναι χαμένα από παράνομους ματάκηδες και τι έσοδα θα είχε το κράτος από αυτό ξέρεις τι νούμερα βγαίνουν; 
Και όλα αυτά επειδή σου αρέσει να κλέβεις και βρίσκεις φτηνές δικαιολογίες ότι το να κοιτάς ένα αντίγραφο δεν είναι κλοπή; 

Πες μου τώρα ότι βρίσκεις λογικά όλα τα παραπάνω που έγραψα

----------


## lalenium

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! το παρακάτω είναι προϊόν κλοπής!
> 
> 
> 
> Ο Δημιουργός του το ζωγράφισε για να ζήσει
> Το Μουσείο το προβάλει για να έχει έσοδα 
> Υπάρχουν υπάλληλοι που την φυλάνε την καθαρίζουν την συντηρούν 
> 
> Και εσύ τώρα την βλέπεις τζάμπα; θέλεις όλοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι να χάσουν την δουλειά τους; Ξέρεις πόσο μειώθηκαν οι επισκέψεις στα μουσεία τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια; 
> ...


O καλλιτέχνης το ζωγράφισε για να ζήσει ,το πούλησε (όχι ο ίδιος οι κληρονόμοι του) πήρε τα λεφτά του 
άρα πλέον δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα ,επίσης σύμφωνα με τον ισχύοντα νόμο δεν υπάρχουν πνευματικά
δικαιώματα μετά το πέρας 70 ετών από τον θάνατο του δημιουργού ,μετά το πέρας 70 ετών το έργο γίνεται
κοινό κτήμα άρα μπορείς να βλέπεις την Μόνα Λίζα όσο θες και να την κάνεις ότι θες ,σου ανήκει (όχι ο πίνακας
σαν αντικείμενο ,ο πίνακας σαν έργο).
Το μουσείο από εκεί και πέρα έχει δικαίωμα να ζητήσει εισιτήριο γιατί συντηρεί, φυλάσσει και εκθέτει τον πίνακα
δεν έχει όμως πνευματικά δικαιώματα επί του έργου. 

Πάντως δεν είναι όλα τα πράγματα το ίδιο ,άλλο ένα έργο ζωγραφικής ,άλλο ένα λογοτεχνικό έργο και άλλο μια ταινία ,ένας πίνακας ανήκει στον δημιουργό του δεν υπάρχουν χρηματοδότες δηλαδή ,ο δημιουργός ωφελείται από
την πώληση του σαν αντικείμενο ,όπως ένα έργο γλυπτικής για παράδειγμα και όχι από την έκθεση του. Μια ταινία
έχει χρηματοδότες γιατί έχει τεράστια έξοδα ,τα δικαιώματα ανήκουν σε αυτούς. Μια ταινία όταν την αγοράσεις δεν
σου ανήκει όπως εαν αγόραζες έναν πίνακα ζωγραφικής ,όταν την αγοράζεις απλά αγοράζεις την άδεια για την προσωπική προβολή της, δεν σου ανήκει δηλαδή όπως ο πίνακας.

----------


## Helix

> Την πνευματική ιδιοκτησία την προστατεύει ο νόμος (2121 του 1993). Ο νόμος αυτός δίνει το δικαίωμα στον κάτοχο
> των δικαιωμάτων να αμειφθεί από τρίτους που εκμεταλλεύονται την προσωπική του περιουσία (δικαιώματα ταινίας).
> Όταν η ταινία ανεβαίνει στον τράκερ χωρίς άδεια του κατόχου και γίνεται κοινό κτήμα ,*ο κάτοχος πλήττεται οικονομικά*
> ,το ίδιο συμβαίνει και όταν την κατεβάζεις χωρίς να αποδώσεις το αντίτιμο ,και όταν απολαμβάνεις μια επί πληρωμη υπηρεσία (παράνομα) χωρίς να την πληρώσεις λέγεται κλοπή. Είναι το ίδιο δηλαδή με το να καλέσεις ένα ταξί και όταν 
> σε πάει στον προορισμό σου να ανοίξεις την πόρτα και να αρχίσεις να τρέχεις χωρίς να πληρώσεις (κλέβεις τον ταξιτζη 
> ,δεν τον πληρώνεις δηλαδή για την υπηρεσία που σου παρείχε ,η κλοπή δεν αφορά μόνο χειροπιαστά πράγματα ,υπάρχει και η κλοπή υπηρεσιών).


Ακριβώς εδώ είναι το λάθος που κάνεις, θεωρείς *δεδομένο* ότι αν δεν υπήρχε πειρατία, ο πειρατής θα νοίκιαζε/αγόραζε/έβλεπε σε κινηματογράφο την ταινεία. Κατά τα άλλα συνεχίζεις να κάνεις γαργάρα αυτό που σου εξηγούμε όλοι: Δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για κλοπή απ' τη στιγμή που *δεν* αφαιρείται το πρωτότυπο, αλλά αντιγράφεται. Πειρατεία ναι είναι, κλοπή όμως όχι.

----------


## lalenium

> Ακριβώς εδώ είναι το λάθος που κάνεις, θεωρείς *δεδομένο* ότι αν δεν υπήρχε πειρατία, ο πειρατής θα νοίκιαζε/αγόραζε/έβλεπε σε κινηματογράφο την ταινεία.


Δεν έχει καμία σχέση αυτό ,εγώ π.χ. δεν έχω σκοπό να αγοράσω iphone ,άλλα άμα μπορούσα να το κλέψω 
χωρίς επιπτώσεις θα το έκλεβα.




> Δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για κλοπή απ' τη στιγμή που δεν αφαιρείται το πρωτότυπο


Τι εννοείς "δεν αφαιρείται το πρωτότυπο" αγαπητέ ,ότι δεν κλέβεις την αρχική μπομπίνα της ταινίας μόλις
βγαίνει από το μοντάζ;




> αλλά αντιγράφεται. Πειρατεία ναι είναι, κλοπή όμως όχι.


Ο πειρατής δεν είναι κλέφτης δηλαδή;

----------


## apnet

Πρέπει να είναι λυτρωτικό όμως να κατηγορείς κάποιον άλλο για κλοπή, μπαίνεις αυτόματα στην πλευρά των «καλών»  :ROFL: 




> Ακριβώς επειδή η λέξη κλέβω είναι ενοχλητική προσπαθούμε με διάφορες δικαιολογίες να την μετατρέψουμε
> σε μια άλλη λέξη λιγότερο ενοχλητική ,η ουσία όμως δεν αλλάζει.
> 
> 
> 
> Αν κλέψω ένα αμάξι δηλαδή χωρίς να το πουλήσω (δεν θα έχω οικονομικό όφελος) δεν είναι κλοπή ,πόσο μάλλον
> εαν αυτό το αμάξι (το κλεμμένο) το δίνω και σε συγγενείς και φίλους χωρίς να παίρνω κάποιο αντίτιμο.
> 
> 
> ...


Η λέξη κλοπή είναι λάθος. Όσοι δημιούργησαν την ταινία εξακολουθούν να την έχουν ενώ αν πάρω το αμάξι από κάποιον θα ΠΑΨΕΙ να το έχει. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε τη διαφορά.
Ο καλλιτέχνης και μόνο ο καλλιτέχνης θα έπρεπε να έχει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα της ταινίας και να δικαιούται να μιλάει. Βρήκαμε τώρα τον κάθε αγράμματοαχρηστορεμπεσκεμανατζαραιο γιάπι να τον λέμε πλερώνον χοχοχο. Αυτόν που εκμεταλλεύεται τη δουλειά τρίτων για να θησαυρίζει με το έργο που αυτοί οι τρίτοι παράγουν (νοητικά και πρακτικά) και μιλάει από πάνω ότι του κλέβουμε και τα πενυματικά δικαιώματα. Μα αν είχαν καθόλου πνεύμα αυτά τα ανθρωποειδή ο κινηματογράφος θα ήταν απείρως καλύτερος. Αλλά ξέρεις όταν εσύ που έχεις το χρήμα και την πίτα και καθορίζεις τους κανόνες καταντάς το μαγαζί σου σαν τα μούτρα σου. Και φυσικά ΠΑΝΤΑ φταίνε οι άλλοι...

----------


## Helix

> Δεν έχει καμία σχέση αυτό ,εγώ π.χ. δεν έχω σκοπό να αγοράσω iphone ,άλλα άμα μπορούσα να το κλέψω 
> χωρίς επιπτώσεις θα το έκλεβα.


Συγκρίνεις ένα υλικό "αγαθό" με κάτι αέρινο (μία ιδέα, γιατί αυτό είναι η τέχνη).




> Τι εννοείς "δεν αφαιρείται το πρωτότυπο" αγαπητέ ,ότι δεν κλέβεις την αρχική μπομπίνα της ταινίας μόλις
> βγαίνει από το μοντάζ;


Ακριβώς, η μπομπίνα, το dvd, το bluray ή το οποιοδήποτε μέσο διατίθεται "νόμιμα". Το κατέβασμα μίας ταινείας δεν προκαλεί ούτε δίαρηξη στα video clubs, ούτε εισβολή στα περιβόητα studios.




> Ο πειρατής δεν είναι κλέφτης δηλαδή;


Όχι! Είναι πειρατής, αλλά όχι κλέφτης. Αυτό σου εξηγούμε.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Όχι! Είναι πειρατής, αλλά όχι κλέφτης. Αυτό σου εξηγούμε.




Off Topic


		Οι πειρατές δεν κλέβουν;  :Thinking:

----------


## Helix

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Οι πειρατές δεν κλέβουν;


Όχι, πειρατεύουν

----------


## lalenium

> Πρέπει να είναι λυτρωτικό όμως να κατηγορείς κάποιον άλλο για κλοπή, μπαίνεις αυτόματα στην πλευρά των «καλών» 
> ...


Όχι και εγώ κλέβω.




> Η λέξη κλοπή είναι λάθος. Όσοι δημιούργησαν την ταινία εξακολουθούν να την έχουν ενώ αν πάρω το αμάξι από κάποιον θα ΠΑΨΕΙ να το έχει. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε τη διαφορά.


Επειδή αισθάνομαι ότι λέμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια ,μάθε πρώτα τι σημαίνει πνευματικά δικαιώματα (βρες τον ορισμό) ,τι σημαίνει κλοπή πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων (πάλι βρες τον ορισμό) και ξανασυζητάμε.

- - - Updated - - -




> Συγκρίνεις ένα υλικό "αγαθό" με κάτι αέρινο (μία ιδέα, γιατί αυτό είναι η τέχνη).


Τα αέρινα αγαθά όπως και τα υλικά έχουν κόστος και κάποιοι δουλεύουν για να τα παράξουν ,τα αέρινα αγαθά
δεν φυτρώνουν.




> Ακριβώς, η μπομπίνα, το dvd, το bluray ή το οποιοδήποτε μέσο διατίθεται "νόμιμα". Το κατέβασμα μίας ταινείας δεν προκαλεί ούτε δίαρηξη στα video clubs, ούτε εισβολή στα περιβόητα studios.


Βρες και εσύ τι σημαίνει "πνευματική ιδιοκτησία" και τι "κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας"




> Όχι! Είναι πειρατής, αλλά όχι κλέφτης. Αυτό σου εξηγούμε


Δεν είναι Γιάννης ,είναι Γιαννάκης δηλαδή  :Respekt:

----------


## apnet

Δεν φαντάζομαι να θεωρείς ότι είσαι ο μόνος που το κάνει; Ούτε να το πήρες προσωπικά. Στους απανταχού χαιρέκακους και υιοθετητές αναφερόμουν γιατί αυτό που εσύ είπες εδώ δεν είναι δικά σου μεμονωμένα λεγόμενα. Είναι συνηθισμένη προπαγάνδα/τακτική.

Εγώ πάλι θέλω να μου πεις αν ισχύουν όλα αυτά για να πνευματικά δικαιώματα εφόσον ΔΕΝ έχει κάποιος οικονομικό κέρδος αλλά κάνει κάτι τελείως εθελοντικά.

Και μόλις πούμε αυτό να μιλήσουμε και για το αν κλέβει και με ποιους τρόπους και η άλλη πλευρά που αναλώνεται σε κατεβατά κατηγοριών επειδή όπως είπαμε πάντα φταινε οι άλλοι και όλοι εμείς το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι να γεμίζουμε τις τσέπες τους.

----------


## lalenium

> Εγώ πάλι θέλω να μου πεις αν ισχύουν όλα αυτά για να πνευματικά δικαιώματα εφόσον ΔΕΝ έχει κάποιος οικονομικό κέρδος αλλά κάνει κάτι τελείως εθελοντικά.


Φυσικά και ισχύουν ,εξάλλου οικονομικό όφελος υπάρχει εκ των πραγμάτων όταν βλέπεις μια ταινία ,διαβάζεις ένα
βιβλίο ,χρησιμοποιείς ένα λογισμικό παράνομα χωρίς να καταβάλεις στον δημιουργό το αντίτιμο ,έχεις οικονομικό όφελος.




> Και μόλις πούμε αυτό να μιλήσουμε και για το αν κλέβει και με ποιους τρόπους και η άλλη πλευρά που αναλώνεται σε κατεβατά κατηγοριών επειδή όπως είπαμε πάντα φταινε οι άλλοι και όλοι εμείς το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνουμε είναι να γεμίζουμε τις τσέπες τους.


Η άλλη πλευρά δεν μπορεί να σε κλέψει γιατί δεν σε υποχρεώνει να γεμίσεις τις τσέπες της ,ούτε σου βάζει το χέρι στην τσέπη.

----------


## apnet

Νομικά τι ισχύει εφόσον δεν υπάρχει οικονομικό κέρδος μπορείς να μου πεις; Όχι θεωρητικά. Νομικά. Είναι το ίδιο το να βγάζω λεφτά από αυτό που κάνω και το ίδιο να το κάνω εθελοντικά;


Φυσικά και κλέβουν και φυσικά και σε «υποχρεώνουν» με έμμεσους τρόπους ή/και άμεσους τρόπους. Και πρώτα απ' όλα η αισχροκέρδεια είναι μια μορφή κλοπής. Επιπλέον η χειραγώγηση του νομικού πλαισίου που διέπει την αγορά ώστε να μας καλύπτει και να μας αποφέρει κέρδος είναι επίσης μια μορφή «νόμιμης» κλοπής. Επιπλέον πάλι η παραπλάνηση του κοινού με μανατζερίστικα φτιασιδόματα και διαφημιστικά «κόλπα» είναι επίσης αν όχι μια μορφή κλοπής, τουλάχιστον χειραγώγηση του κοινού που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα το οικονομικό κέρδος. Επίσης από πότε πληρώνοντας 8-10 ευρώ για να δω μια ταινία είμαι υποχρεωμένος να δω ΚΑΙ διαφημίσεις; Αλήθεια αυτό δεν ενοχλεί κανέναν; Το να εκμεταλλεύεσαι το κοινό που σε έχει πληρώσει για να του προβάλεις διαφημιστικά σκουπίδια (τα ίδια που βλέπει και ακούει παντού = πλύση εγκεφάλου) είναι αποδεκτό; Η στήριξη των μεγάλων αιθουσών στις παραγωγές των μεγάλων στούντιο και ο αποκλεισμός των υπόλοιπων ταινιών από τις αξιόλογες αίθουσες είναι αποδεκτός; Δεν οδηγεί αυτό στο να βλέπει η μεγάλη μάζα του κόσμου ό,τι πλασάρει το κινηματογραφικό καρτέλ; Αυτό είναι αποδεκτό; Δεν είναι χειραγώγηση του κοινού; Δεν οδηγεί στο οικονομικό κέρδος εις βάρος κάποιων άλλων δημιουργών και εις βάρος του κοινού που θέλει να δει και κάτι άλλο;

Υπάρχουν άπειροι τρόποι κλοπής, άμεσοι ή έμμεσοι, ορατοί ή όχι, αντιληπτοί με την πρώτη ματιά ή θαμμένοι κάτω από περίπλοκα νομικά πλαίσια. Δεν είναι απλοϊκά τα πράγματα.

----------


## prodromosfan

> Η πειρατεία σκοτώνει το σινεμά


τόσα χρόνια το σκοτωνουν ακομα να πεθανει. 

μακαρι και να γινει συντομα, 
και ολα τα αλλα για κλοπες και πνευματικα δικαιωματα ειναι ιστοριες να χαμε να λεγαμε. 

Σινεμα δεν παω, ταινιες δεν κατεβαζω, τηλεοραση δεν βλεπω και στο ραδιο μονο ενημερωτικες εκπομπες. 

αν αξιζει κατι να το δω(ακουσω/διαβασω) θα το κυνηγησω εγω, δεν θα περιμενω να μου το πασαρουν με ωραιο τροπο οι παρασιτικοι μεσαζοντες.

----------


## odd

Μια βασική διαφοροποίηση. Άλλο σινεμά άλλο dvd.

Στο σινεμά ο βασικός λόγος που δεν πάει ο κόσμος είναι η εξωφρενική άνοδος της τιμής του. Πρακτικά ένα ζευγάρι για εισιτήρια και κάτι να φας θες τουλάχιστο ένα 20άρικο.

Αν κατεβάσεις τη ταινία και πάρεις 3 μπύρες και ποπ κορν από το περίπτερο θες 5 ευρώ. Μόλις άρχισαν τις μεσοβδόμαδες προσφορές με 10 ευρώ δύο εισιτήρια και σινεφαγητό αμέσως γέμισαν οι αίθουσες που Τετάρτες είχαν καμιά 10αριά θεατές όλους κι όλους (τον χειμώνα πήγα τόσο σινεμά όσο δεν πήγα τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια). Δηλαδή αν σου κοστίζει η "σπιτική προβολή" ένα πεντάευρω και στο σινεμά 10, θα τα δώσεις (προσωπικά τουλάχιστο).

Από την άλλη τα DVD/BR είναι χαμένη υπόθεση. Η τεχνολογία έχει απλά ξεπεράσει αυτό το μοντέλο. Από το internet βλέπεις ότι θέλεις, έχεις πρόσβαση σε πραγματικά αριστουργήματα που στο dvd club δεν πρόκειται να βρεις ποτέ, χώρια το κόστος, χώρια τις ποινές καθυστέρησης. Αυτή η αγορά βλέπω να αντικαθιστάται από το flatrate streaming τύπου netflix. Προσωπικά πάλι μιλώντας θα πλήρωνα μια τέτοια υπηρεσία με ένα 10ρικο το μήνα μια και εκτός από το περιεχόμενο προσθέτει ταξινόμηση, προτάσεις ανάλογα το τι σου αρέσει να βλέπεις κλπ. Αντί δηλαδή να στήσεις ένα NAS για να αρχειοθετήσεις τις ταινίες σου, έχεις τα πάντα με ένα 10ρικο/μηνα.

----------


## PopManiac

> Μια βασική διαφοροποίηση. Άλλο σινεμά άλλο dvd.
> 
> Στο σινεμά ο βασικός λόγος που δεν πάει ο κόσμος είναι η εξωφρενική άνοδος της τιμής του. Πρακτικά ένα ζευγάρι για εισιτήρια και κάτι να φας θες τουλάχιστο ένα 20άρικο.
> 
> Αν κατεβάσεις τη ταινία και πάρεις 3 μπύρες και ποπ κορν από το περίπτερο θες 5 ευρώ. Μόλις άρχισαν τις μεσοβδόμαδες προσφορές με 10 ευρώ δύο εισιτήρια και σινεφαγητό αμέσως γέμισαν οι αίθουσες που Τετάρτες είχαν καμιά 10αριά θεατές όλους κι όλους (τον χειμώνα πήγα τόσο σινεμά όσο δεν πήγα τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια). Δηλαδή αν σου κοστίζει η "σπιτική προβολή" ένα πεντάευρω και στο σινεμά 10, θα τα δώσεις (προσωπικά τουλάχιστο).
> 
> Από την άλλη τα DVD/BR είναι χαμένη υπόθεση. Η τεχνολογία έχει απλά ξεπεράσει αυτό το μοντέλο. Από το internet βλέπεις ότι θέλεις, έχεις πρόσβαση σε πραγματικά αριστουργήματα που στο dvd club δεν πρόκειται να βρεις ποτέ, χώρια το κόστος, χώρια τις ποινές καθυστέρησης. Αυτή η αγορά βλέπω να αντικαθιστάται από το flatrate streaming τύπου netflix. Προσωπικά πάλι μιλώντας θα πλήρωνα μια τέτοια υπηρεσία με ένα 10ρικο το μήνα μια και εκτός από το περιεχόμενο προσθέτει ταξινόμηση, προτάσεις ανάλογα το τι σου αρέσει να βλέπεις κλπ. Αντί δηλαδή να στήσεις ένα NAS για να αρχειοθετήσεις τις ταινίες σου, έχεις τα πάντα με ένα 10ρικο/μηνα.


Ά γεια σου, και εγώ το ίδιο λέω και για το ίδιο χτυπιέμαι...

Και μάλιστα προσθέτω να υπάρχει και μια δοκιμαστική διάρκεια της ταινίας, ένα 30λεπτο ας πούμε, για να επιλέξει ο καταναλωτής αν του αρέσει ή όχι. 

Γιατί τόσα χρόνια δεν το έχουμε Ελλάδα; Μήπως επειδή οι διανομείς είναι δέσμιοι των video club? 




> Μπορεις να την νοικιασεις.
> Εγω την βλεπω λογικη την τιμη, ποτε εγινε η αγορα BR δισκων mainstream και δεν το πηρα χαμπαρι;
> 
> Κατα 70% ο κοσμος δεν νοικιαζει DVDs/παει cinema επειδη τα κατεβαζει ευκολα απο το διαδικτυο.
> Κατα 30% ευθυνονται οι εταιριες με τα ακριβα προιοντα τους (χουβαρνταδικα ειναι τοσο)
> 
> 
> Τα video club γιατι κλεινουν θα μου εξηγησει κανεις;
> Τωρα, με την κριση, επρεπε να κανουν χρυσες δουλειες.
> ...


Σωστά μου επισήμανες πιο πίσω πως δεν υπάρχει η ανάγκη αγοράς αλλά ενοικίασης. 

Στα υπόλοιπα όμως, μήπως πρέπει να αναρωτηθείς καλύτερα γιατί το μοντέλο των video club πεθαίνει παγκοσμίως με τεράστιες αλυσίδες να κλείνουν; Μήπως γιατί, πέρα από την πειρατεία, υπάρχουν και αντίστοιχες streaming και online υπηρεσίες;

Και μήπως, άραγε, εδώ ακόμα να τις δούμε αυτές γιατί υπάρχει το λόμπυ των videoclub? Όπως σωστά επισήμανε ο odd, το ότι ο κόσμος δεν πάει στα vc δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με την πειρατεία αλλά και με ένα συνδυασμό βαρεμάρας (καναπέ) αλλά και αφραγκίας.

Βλέπω από το δικό μου πατρικό όπου εδώ και 5 χρόνια έχουν κόψει το vc που ο πατέρας μου κάποτε ήταν εκεί "θαμώνας" από την ημέρα που τους αγοράσαμε ένα ΗDD και γράφει ταινίες διαρκώς που τις βλέπουν γονείς. 

Προφανώς και δεν τον νοιάζει να δει την πρώτη έκδοση σε DVD / Bluray (του πήρα και από αυτό και έχει μείνει ψιλοάχρηστο  :Razz: ) και περιμένει την τηλεόραση. Αλλά γλυτώνει ένα 50άρικο τον μήνα που του επέτρεψε να βάλει Νόβα και να βλέπει ντοκυμαντέρ στο History και Discovery που τα λατρεύει.

Η τεχνολογία προχωρά και εξελίσεται, το DVD ενοικιαζόμενο πέθανε, όπως πέθανε (για τους περισσότερους) και το CD και η μουσική πλέον αγοράζεται και αποθηκεύεται online

- - - Updated - - -

*@lalenium*, πέρα από τις κουμπαρες με την πειρατεία και την κλοπή, καμιά τοποθέτηση σε εναλλακτικά / λύσεις / μέτρα και τίποτε άλλο σε όσα απτά γράφονται εδώ έχεις να μας δώσεις;;;;;;;;

----------


## Gordito

Διαφωνώ. 

Δεν είναι εύκολο να δεις streaming περιεχόμενο στο σαλόνι. Έχω πολλούς φίλους που ακόμα νοικιάζουν DVD γιατί βλέπουν ταινίες στο σαλόνι. Οι ίδιοι φυσικά έχουν πολλές ταινίες στον υπολογιστή αλλά προφανώς τους αρέσει η διαδικασία του dvd club. 

Άλλοι απλά καίνε τις ταινίες σε δισκάκια.

----------


## stelios4711

> O καλλιτέχνης το ζωγράφισε για να ζήσει ,το πούλησε (όχι ο ίδιος οι κληρονόμοι του) πήρε τα λεφτά του άρα πλέον δεν έχει κανένα δικαίωμα ,


Οι εταιρίες κάνανε μια ταινία για να ζήσουν (λέμε τώρα) πούλησαν ήδη την την ταινία στους κινηματογράφους και στα video club και πήραν τα λεφτά τους άρα δεν έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα 




> επίσης σύμφωνα με τον ισχύοντα νόμο δεν υπάρχουν πνευματικά
> δικαιώματα μετά το πέρας 70 ετών από τον θάνατο του δημιουργού ,μετά το πέρας 70 ετών το έργο γίνεται
> κοινό κτήμα άρα μπορείς να βλέπεις την Μόνα Λίζα όσο θες και να την κάνεις ότι θες ,σου ανήκει (όχι ο πίνακας
> σαν αντικείμενο ,ο πίνακας σαν έργο)


Αυτό είναι μεγάλο ψέμα 
Ο Mickey Mouse γεννήθηκε σαν ιδέα το 1928 
Έχουν περάσει από τότε 85 χρόνια. Μπορώ εγώ τώρα να τυπώσω μπλουζάκια να βγάλω κούπες ή να χρησιμοποιήσω με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ή να το κάνω ότι θέλω; (όχι το πρωτότυπο τη μορφή σαν έργο)




> Πάντως δεν είναι όλα τα πράγματα το ίδιο ,άλλο ένα έργο ζωγραφικής ,άλλο ένα λογοτεχνικό έργο και άλλο μια ταινία ,ένας πίνακας ανήκει στον δημιουργό του δεν υπάρχουν χρηματοδότες δηλαδή ,ο δημιουργός ωφελείται από
> την πώληση του σαν αντικείμενο ,όπως ένα έργο γλυπτικής για παράδειγμα και όχι από την έκθεση του.


Τώρα παίζουμε την κολοκυθιά. Αυτό λέμε και εμείς ότι δεν είναι όλα τα πράγματα το ίδιο όταν εσύ συγκρίνεις μια ταινία με ένα αυτοκίνητο ή ένα iphone. Σαν αντεπιχείρημα μας λες ότι το αυτοκίνητο δεν έχει πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Όταν σου φέρνουμε ένα παράδειγμα που έχει πνευματικά δικαιώματα μας λες ότι δεν είναι όλα τα πράγματα το ίδιο




> Μια ταινία
> έχει χρηματοδότες γιατί έχει τεράστια έξοδα ,τα δικαιώματα ανήκουν σε αυτούς.


Το ότι έχει τεράστια έξοδα είναι επιχειρηματικό ρίσκο που το έχει αναλάβει η εταιρία αποσκοπώντας στο κέρδος 
Αν δεν της βγαίνει το κέρδος μπορεί απλά να αλλάξει επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο όχι να με υποχρεώσει να πληρώσω εγώ το ρίσκο που ανέλαβε
Φαντάσου η Αύρα ή το Ζαγόρι να σε υποχρεώνανε να πιεις νερό μόνο από αυτούς ή από το δικό της δίκτυο διανομής επειδή έχουν τεράστια έξοδα Αν έπινες νερό από κάποιο πηγάδι να σε θεωρούσε κλέφτη γιατί δεν το αγόρασες από αυτούς και να απαγόρευε στον γείτονα να σου δώσει ένα μπουκαλάκι νερό ακόμη και αν το έχει αγοράσει
Πόσο παράλογο ε; Επιμένεις όμως τις ταινίες να τις προμηθεύομαι μόνο από το δίκτυο διανομής που έχουν επιλέξει οι εταιρίες και όχι από αλλού




> Μια ταινία όταν την αγοράσεις δεν
> σου ανήκει όπως εάν αγόραζες έναν πίνακα ζωγραφικής ,όταν την αγοράζεις απλά αγοράζεις την άδεια για την προσωπική προβολή της, δεν σου ανήκει δηλαδή όπως ο πίνακας.


Δηλαδή όταν αγόρασα τον πόλεμο τον άστρων σε βιντεοκασέτα τι αγόρασα ; την βιντεοκασέτα ή την άδεια για την προβολή της; Αν αγόρασα την άδεια για την προβολή της θα μου την δώσουν και σε dvd σε BR και σε mkv;
Δεν έχω πλέον VCR πώς θα την δω; 

Φυσικά και δεν μου ανήκει. Δεν έχω τέτοια απαίτηση. Τις ταινίες που θα κατεβάσω δεν θα τις πουλήσω στους κινηματογράφους ούτε θα ανοίξω videoclub να τις νοικιάζω  Δεν μου ανήκουν όπως ο πίνακας, αλλά όπως η φωτογραφία που έβγαλα από τον πίνακα
Μπορώ να τις χρησιμοποιήσω για προσωπική μου χρήση

----------


## sdikr

Η λύση είναι απλή, αφού θεωρούμε οτι είναι τόσο χάλια τα πράγματα με τις ταινίες κλπ,  απλά δεν τις βλέπουμε με κανέναν τρόπο ώστε επιτέλους να δείξουμε στους κακούς εκεί πάνω ότι κάτι κάνουν λάθος.

Το να είναι κάτι πατάτα αλλά να θέλουμε να το δούμε δωρεάν κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## apnet

Άλλο να το δεις κάτι δωρεάν και άλλο να το πληρώσεις 2-10 ευρώ, να κάψεις βενζίνη για να πας στον κινηματογράφο και να φας και στη μάπα διαφημίσεις ενώ έχεις πληρώσει!!!!!!

----------


## stelios4711

> Η λύση είναι απλή, αφού θεωρούμε οτι είναι τόσο χάλια τα πράγματα με τις ταινίες κλπ,  απλά δεν τις βλέπουμε με κανέναν τρόπο ώστε επιτέλους να δείξουμε στους κακούς εκεί πάνω ότι κάτι κάνουν λάθος.
> 
> Το να είναι κάτι πατάτα αλλά να θέλουμε να το δούμε δωρεάν κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα.


Η λύση είναι απλή αν θεωρούμε ότι είναι ακριβή η παιδεία μπορούμε να μην πηγαίνουμε και σχολείο για να δείξουμε στους κακούς ότι κάνουν λάθος
Το ότι είναι μαπα η εκπαίδευση αλλά να την θέλουμε δωρεάν κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## sdikr

> Άλλο να το δεις κάτι δωρεάν και άλλο να το πληρώσεις 2-10 ευρώ, να κάψεις βενζίνη για να πας στον κινηματογράφο και να φας και στη μάπα διαφημίσεις ενώ έχεις πληρώσει!!!!!!


Ναι μόνο που δεν παρέχεται δωρεάν σύμφωνα με τους νόμους




> Η λύση είναι απλή αν θεωρούμε ότι είναι ακριβή η παιδεία μπορούμε να μην πηγαίνουμε και σχολείο για να δείξουμε στους κακούς ότι κάνουν λάθος


θέλεις να πεις οτι βάζεις την παιδεία στο ίδιο καλάθι με τις ταινίες; 
Οκ whatever!

----------


## Helix

Και τα τρισέγγονα τους θα συνεχίσουν να εισπράτουν από πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Πατέντες + πνευματικά δικαιώματα = Η τροχοπέδη της εξέλιξης.

- - - Updated - - -




> θέλεις να πεις οτι βάζεις την παιδεία στο ίδιο καλάθι με τις ταινίες; 
> Οκ whatever!


Χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω συνήγορος, ιδέα είναι το ένα, ιδέα είναι και το άλλο. Ούτε το ένα τρώγεται, ούτε το άλλο.

----------


## stelios4711

> θέλεις να πεις οτι βάζεις την παιδεία στο ίδιο καλάθι με τις ταινίες; 
> Οκ whatever!


Βάζω στο ίδιο καλάθι την παιδεία,υγεία,διασκέδαση Είναι ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα όχι προνόμια των λίγων αυτών που έχουν να πληρώσουν
Όταν υπήρχε κοινωνικό κράτος έδινε δωρεάν εργατικά εισιτήρια για διακοπές θέατρο ή βιβλία

----------


## Helix

Θα πούνε μετά να καταργηθεί η μουσική και τα καλλιτεχνικά στα σχολεία για καταπάτηση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων

----------


## sdikr

> Βάζω στο ίδιο καλάθι την παιδεία,υγεία,διασκέδαση Είναι ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα όχι προνόμια των λίγων αυτών που έχουν να πληρώσουν


Για να είμαστε στο δικό σου καλάθι, την παιδεία και την υγεία την πληρώνεις,  άμεσα και έμμεσα.
Οπότε σύμφωνα με αυτό θα πρέπει να πληρώνεις και τις ταινίες, γιατί την διασκέδαση συνήθως την πληρώνεις

----------


## stelios4711

> Για να είμαστε στο δικό σου καλάθι, την παιδεία και την υγεία την πληρώνεις,  άμεσα και έμμεσα.
> Οπότε σύμφωνα με αυτό θα πρέπει να πληρώνεις και τις ταινίες, γιατί την διασκέδαση συνήθως την πληρώνεις


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα τα πληρώνω σε κάθε άδειο DVD χαρτί Α4 mp3 player τα πληρώνω δηλαδή έμμεσα
Αν θέλεις και να πληρώνω και άμεσα πάλι είμαι σύμφωνος 
Είμαι διατεθειμένος να δίνω 5€ επιπλέον στην συνδρομή μου ADSL για να να έχω απεριόριστη πρόσβαση σε μουσική ταινίες software 
Αφού οι διάφορες file sharing (βλέπε rapidshare) υπηρεσίες βγαίναν με αυτό το μοντέλο θα μπορεί να βγαίνει και ο ISP 
Εκατομμύρια χρήστες πλήρωναν ευχαρίστως την συνδρομή στο rapidshare

----------


## sdikr

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα τα πληρώνω σε κάθε άδειο DVD χαρτί Α4 mp3 player τα πληρώνω δηλαδή έμμεσα
> Αν θέλεις και να πληρώνω και άμεσα πάλι είμαι σύμφωνος 
> Είμαι διατεθειμένος να δίνω 5€ επιπλέον στην συνδρομή μου ADSL για να να έχω απεριόριστη πρόσβαση σε μουσική ταινίες software 
> Αφού οι διάφορες file sharing (βλέπε rapidshare) υπηρεσίες βγαίναν με αυτό το μοντέλο θα μπορεί να βγαίνει και ο ISP 
> Εκατομμύρια χρήστες πλήρωναν ευχαρίστως την συνδρομή στο rapidshare


Δεν πληρώνεις το δικαίωμα να δεις την ταινία τζαμπα
Στο rapid δεν πληρώνανε για να τις ταινίες όμως, υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά

----------


## stelios4711

> Δεν πληρώνεις το δικαίωμα να δεις την ταινία τζαμπα


Γιατί πληρώνω; Θεωρούν ότι θα αντιγράψω αλλά δεν θα τις δω; 



> Στο rapid δεν πληρώνανε για να τις ταινίες όμως, υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά


Αν αρχίσουμε τα προσχήματα και κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας τότε όσο και να το σκαλίζουμε το θέμα άκρη δεν θα βρούμε
Γιατί πλήρωνε δηλαδή κάποιος συνδρομή στο rapishare για να έχει cloud για επιχειρηματικό backup;

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί πληρώνω; Θεωρούν ότι θα αντιγράψω αλλά δεν θα τις δω; 
> 
> Αν αρχίσουμε τα προσχήματα και κρυβόμαστε πίσω από το δάχτυλό μας τότε όσο και να το σκαλίζουμε το θέμα άκρη δεν θα βρούμε
> Γιατί πλήρωνε δηλαδή κάποιος συνδρομή στο rapishare για να έχει cloud για επιχειρηματικό backup;


Αυτό δεν λέμε τόσα μηνύματα; αν με τα προσχήματα κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλο μας άκρη δεν θα βγει

----------


## apnet

> Ναι μόνο που δεν παρέχεται δωρεάν σύμφωνα με τους νόμους!


Απάντησα σχετικά με το «αφού είναι σκουπίδι μην πας να το δεις, άρα για να το βλέπεις δεν είναι σκουπίδι, οπότε πρέπει να πληρώσεις» και δεν πιστεύω ότι δεν το κατάλαβες... αλλά για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε το διευκρινίζω...

Όσο για τα περί νομιμότητας καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να ελέγξουμε τη νομιμότητα κάθε πλευράς... Ως γνωστόν η κάθε δράση φέρνει αντίδραση. Να μην ενδιαφερόμαστε έτσι μονόπλευρα για τη νομιμότητα. 

Δεν υπάρχει χειρότερη και αθλιότερη παραβίαση των νόμων από την χειραγώγησή τους.

----------


## stelios4711

> Αυτό δεν λέμε τόσα μηνύματα; αν με τα προσχήματα κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δάχτυλο μας άκρη δεν θα βγει


Δεν το πιστεύω! επιτέλους συμφωνήσαμε σε μόλις 8 σελίδες. Συνήθως θέματα για την πειρατεία αφού συζητηθούν για δεκάδες σελίδες παραμένουν άλυτα 

Πρέπει να αφήσουν λοιπόν και οι εταιρίες και οι χρήστες τα προσχήματα και να βρουν μια λύση από κοινού που να εξυπηρετεί και τα δύο μέρη

Εγώ σαν χρήστης έκανα μια πρόταση, υπάρχει καμιά πρόταση από τις εταιρίες; 
lalenium;

----------


## lalenium

> Αν κατεβάσεις τη ταινία και πάρεις 3 μπύρες και ποπ κορν από το περίπτερο θες 5 ευρώ.


Τώρα που θα βγουν και οι 3D εκτυπωτές ,και την μπύρα και τα ποπ κορν ,θα τα κατεβάζεις και αυτά
από το διαδίκτυο και θα ναι όλα τζάμπα. :One thumb up: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ σαν χρήστης έκανα μια πρόταση, υπάρχει καμιά πρόταση από τις εταιρίες; 
> lalenium;


Ποια είναι ακριβώς η πρόταση σου; Ποια λύση προτείνεις; Στο τραπέζι που θα κάτσουν ποια μπορεί να είναι
η συμβιβαστική λύση;

----------


## odd

> Τώρα που θα βγουν και οι 3D εκτυπωτές ,και την μπύρα και τα ποπ κορν ,θα τα κατεβάζεις και αυτά
> από το διαδίκτυο και θα ναι όλα τζάμπα.


Δεν είναι θέμα τζάμπα. Είναι θέμα κόστους και τι αγοράζεις με αυτό το κόστος. Τελευταία μ' έχει πιάσει να δω ταινίες 70ς που δεν έχω δει. Μάντεψε που τις βρήκα. Σίγουρα όχι στο video club. Ή κάποιος μου λέει για μια καλή σειρά. Μάντεψε που θα τη βρω επίσης. Μια υπηρεσία streaming με ένα μικρό κόστος (ανάλογο του πόσο εύκολο είναι να το βρεις πειρατικό) συν ότι θα με απαλλάξει από την διαδικασία αποθήκευσης, ταξινόμησης, εύρεσης υποτίτλων, αγοράς media player ή htpc κλπ, θα την αγόραζα.

Από την άλλη με τη προσφορά που βάλανε κάποιες αίθουσες φέτος το χειμώνα, με 10 ευρώ 2 εισιτήρια και φαγητό, πήγα και είδα μέχρι και το ironman 3 (με φίλο εννοείται και για τη μαλακία εννοείται επίσης) που δεν θα το κατέβαζα να το δω όπως άλλες παρόμοιες ταινίες.

Στο σινεμά δεν πας μόνο για τη ταινία αυτή καθεαυτή. Είναι σαν "έξοδος". Αντί να πας να πιεις μια μπύρα, πας να δεις μια ταινία.

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν είναι θέμα τζάμπα. Είναι θέμα κόστους και τι αγοράζεις με αυτό το κόστος. Τελευταία μ' έχει πιάσει να δω ταινίες 70ς που δεν έχω δει. Μάντεψε που τις βρήκα. Σίγουρα όχι στο video club. Ή κάποιος μου λέει για μια καλή σειρά. Μάντεψε που θα τη βρω επίσης. Μια υπηρεσία streaming με ένα μικρό κόστος (ανάλογο του πόσο εύκολο είναι να το βρεις πειρατικό) συν ότι θα με απαλλάξει από την διαδικασία αποθήκευσης, ταξινόμησης, εύρεσης υποτίτλων, αγοράς media player ή htpc κλπ, θα την αγόραζα.


Kαι γιατι να εχει μικρο κοστος η υπηρεσια; 
Ευκολο ειναι να εχεις 1000δες ταινιες σε server, την καθεμια με τη δικια της ποιοτητα/υποτιτλους κλπ για ολα τα γουστα;

Μονος σου βαζεις στην εξισωση την πειρατεια, σορυ εισαι λαθος.

----------


## PopManiac

> Kαι γιατι να εχει μικρο κοστος η υπηρεσια; 
> Ευκολο ειναι να εχεις 1000δες ταινιες σε server, την καθεμια με τη δικια της ποιοτητα/υποτιτλους κλπ για ολα τα γουστα;
> 
> Μονος σου βαζεις στην εξισωση την πειρατεια, σορυ εισαι λαθος.


To  Netflix πάντως το κάνει με 12 $ τον μήνσ για 4 ταυτόχρονα streams... Μήπως ψάχνουμε δικαιολογίες αφού "κρίμα και ήταν gamato";  :Whistling:

----------


## odd

> Kαι γιατι να εχει μικρο κοστος η υπηρεσια; 
> Ευκολο ειναι να εχεις 1000δες ταινιες σε server, την καθεμια με τη δικια της ποιοτητα/υποτιτλους κλπ για ολα τα γουστα;
> 
> Μονος σου βαζεις στην εξισωση την πειρατεια, σορυ εισαι λαθος.


Διότι πρόκειται περί προσφοράς και ζήτησης. Όταν η προσφορά πρακτικά είναι απεριόριστη ακόμα και με "παράνομο" τρόπο, δεν μπορείς να χρεώσεις ψηλά. Εκτός αν εθελοτυφλείς και το μπίζνες πλαν σου πάει κατά διαόλου.

----------


## albatross

> Διότι πρόκειται περί προσφοράς και ζήτησης. Όταν η προσφορά πρακτικά είναι απεριόριστη ακόμα και με "παράνομο" τρόπο, δεν μπορείς να χρεώσεις ψηλά. Εκτός αν εθελοτυφλείς και το μπίζνες πλαν σου πάει κατά διαόλου.


Εκτός και αν τα κάνεις πλακάκια για να κρατάς ψηλά τις τιμές... αυτός ήταν ο ονειρεμένος κόσμος των εταιριών αλλά δυστυχώς γι' αυτές η τεχνολογία άλλαξε τα δεδομένα.

----------


## stelios4711

> Ποια είναι ακριβώς η πρόταση σου; Ποια λύση προτείνεις; Στο τραπέζι που θα κάτσουν ποια μπορεί να είναι
> η συμβιβαστική λύση;


Ένα επιπλέον πάγιο στην συνδρομή ADSL και ότι κατεβάζω από το internet να είναι νόμιμο 
Θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψιν τον ανταγωνισμό ότι δηλαδή υπάρχουν ήδη υπηρεσίες που μου το δίνουν αυτό καθώς και το ότι και να μην μου το δίνει καμιά υπηρεσία εγώ πάλι μπορώ να το κάνω, αλλά φυσικά και τον αρχικό κανόνα του εμπορίου αυτόν της προσφοράς και της ζήτησης (το κάνουν ήδη διάφορες filesharing υπηρεσίες και έχουν σημαντικά κέρδη)
Μπορώ να δεχτώ ακόμη και δύο διαφημίσεις στην αρχή της ταινίας εφόσον μου την δίνουν δωρεάν (Οι ίδιοι παραδέχονται στο αρχικό άρθρο ότι το μοντέλο με τις διαφημίσεις είναι εξαιρετικά κερδοφόρο και αφήνει τεράστια κέρδη στους πειρατές)
Μπορώ ακόμη (εφόσον μου παρέχουν την υπηρεσία δωρεάν) να τους αφήνω να μαζεύουν ανώνυμα δεδομένα όπως πόση ώρα βλέπω ταινίες κάθε μέρα σε τι ταινίες έχω προτίμηση και σε σε ποια χώρα βρίσκομαι (το κάνει ήδη η Google και έχει τεράστια κέρδη)
Φυσικά θα πρέπει να είναι DRM free για να μπορώ να τα προβάλλω στην τηλεόραση στο tablet στο κινητό ή όπου αλλού επιθυμώ 
Μπορώ ακόμη να συμφωνήσω να μην τα αποθηκεύω σε σκληρούς δίσκους DVD usb flash εφόσον αφαιρέσουν τον φόρο για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα που έχουν αυτά τα μέσα

----------


## Helix

Δυστυχώς τα όσα ανέφερε ο Στέλιος δεν μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν στην πράξη γιατί θα βγούν για παράδειγμα μερικοί και θα πούν "Εγώ δεν κατεβάζω μουσικές/ταινείες, γιατί να πληρώσω έξτρα φόρο;" και κάποιοι απ' αυτούς θα λένε όντως την αλήθεια. Ανάλογο αυτού που φωνάζανε παλιά μερικοί "Αφού δεν παρακολουθώ ΕΡΤ γιατί να την πληρώνω στα δημοτικά τέλη;"

----------


## stelios4711

Μπορούν να υπάρξουν μπουκέτα όπως στην συνδρομητική τηλεόραση άλλος δεν θέλει να βλέπει αθλητικά αλλά ντοκιμαντέρ τσόντες κλπ 
Μπορεί να μην κατεβάζει κάποιος ταινίες/μουσική αλλά κατεβάζει παιχνίδια ή software - να μην κατεβάζει τίποτε αποκλείεται τι κάνει στον υπολογιστή;

----------


## Helix

Μην κοιτάς εμάς που ασχολούμαστε με το άθλημα, υπάρχουν όντως αρκετοί ανίδεοι και γνωρίζω αρκετούς προσωπικά. Χρησιμοποιούν τον υπολογιστή για κανά facebook, άντε και κανά youtube.

----------


## Gordito

> To  Netflix πάντως το κάνει με 12 $ τον μήνσ για 4 ταυτόχρονα streams... Μήπως ψάχνουμε δικαιολογίες αφού "κρίμα και ήταν gamato";


Δικαιολογιες εγω ψαχνω; Γιατι;
Εγω ημουν, ειμαι και θα ειμαι πειρατης απο τοτε που εβαλα adsl.

H βιομηχανια εχασε δηλαδη απο μενα λογω πειρατειας και μονο.

Το Netflix ειναι καλη φαση, δεν νομιζω ομως οτι θα το πληρωνα. Αν ειχε και mp3, μπορει.
Γενικα, αλλο τα 11$ στην Αμερικη και στη Νορβηγια, και αλλο εδω (που λογικα θα ειναι τα διπλασια εδω)




> Διότι πρόκειται περί προσφοράς και ζήτησης. Όταν η προσφορά πρακτικά είναι απεριόριστη ακόμα και με "παράνομο" τρόπο, δεν μπορείς να χρεώσεις ψηλά. Εκτός αν εθελοτυφλείς και το μπίζνες πλαν σου πάει κατά διαόλου.


Παλι δηλαδη θεωρεις την πειρατεια στανταρ, και ζητας χρωσεις με δεδομενο οτι μπορεις ανετα να βρεις κατι τζαμπα.
Και αυτοι λοιπον σου λενε, οτι η πειρατεια τους εχει βλαψει.

Λενε κατι διαφορετικο;

----------


## stelios4711

> Παλι δηλαδη θεωρεις την πειρατεια στανταρ, και ζητας χρωσεις με δεδομενο οτι μπορεις ανετα να βρεις κατι τζαμπα.
> Και αυτοι λοιπον σου λενε, οτι η πειρατεια τους εχει βλαψει.
> 
> Λενε κατι διαφορετικο;


Και το αυτοκίνητο έβλαψε τους πεταλωτές και τα ταπερ αυτούς που έβγαζαν καλάθια. Τι να κάνουμε τώρα σε έναν κόσμο που προχωράει μπροστά ή εκσυγχρονίζεσαι ή έχεις ζημιές

----------


## apnet

Μια βιομηχανία χάνει μονάχα αν κάνει λάθος χειρισμούς ή αν δεν καταφέρει να προσαρμοστεί στα νέα δεδομένα και την ξεπεράσουν οι εξελίξεις (συνήθως τεχνολογικές).

Η οικονομική κρίση τους έχει κάνει σαφώς μεγαλύτερη ζημιά αλλά οι πρακτικές τους είναι συνυπεύθυνες για τα τωρινά αποτελέσματα. Ας μην κλαίγονται λοιπόν ταΐζοντας το κόσμο με γελοιοδέστατα κείμενα και ας βρουν μια λύση χωρίς να θέλουν και την πίτα γερή και το σκύλο χορτάτο. Ο κινηματογράφος δεν θα πεθάνει ποτέ γιατί πάντα θα υπάρχουν αυτοί που θα κάνουν κινηματογράφο επειδή ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ να εκφράζονται μέσω αυτού. Το μόνο που μπορεί να πεθάνει είναι το ίδιο το καρτέλ που ξεζουμίζει δημιουργούς και κοινό. Ε ας πεθάνει λοιπόν.

----------


## Gordito

> Και το αυτοκίνητο έβλαψε τους πεταλωτές και τα ταπερ αυτούς που έβγαζαν καλάθια. Τι να κάνουμε τώρα σε έναν κόσμο που προχωράει μπροστά ή εκσυγχρονίζεσαι ή έχεις ζημιές


Ναι, η περατεια εχει σχεση με την αυτοκινηση. Μη δινεις αλλα τετοια ακυρα παραδειγματα please.




> Μια βιομηχανία χάνει μονάχα αν κάνει λάθος χειρισμούς ή αν δεν καταφέρει να προσαρμοστεί στα νέα δεδομένα και την ξεπεράσουν οι εξελίξεις (συνήθως τεχνολογικές).
> 
> Η οικονομική κρίση τους έχει κάνει σαφώς μεγαλύτερη ζημιά αλλά οι πρακτικές τους είναι συνυπεύθυνες για τα τωρινά αποτελέσματα. Ας μην κλαίγονται λοιπόν ταΐζοντας το κόσμο με γελοιοδέστατα κείμενα και ας βρουν μια λύση χωρίς να θέλουν και την πίτα γερή και το σκύλο χορτάτο. Ο κινηματογράφος δεν θα πεθάνει ποτέ γιατί πάντα θα υπάρχουν αυτοί που θα κάνουν κινηματογράφο επειδή ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΝ να εκφράζονται μέσω αυτού. Το μόνο που μπορεί να πεθάνει είναι το ίδιο το καρτέλ που ξεζουμίζει δημιουργούς και κοινό. Ε ας πεθάνει λοιπόν.


Καλα, καλα. 
Το πηραμε χαμπαρι, ειναι γελοιοι και θα κατεβαζουμε στο τζαμπα, μεχρι να εχουμε netflix και στην Ελλαδα με 5€.

Μετα, θα κατεβαζουμε mp3 το τσαμπα, μεχρι να λογικευτουν και να τα πουλανε 0.1€ το κομματι (μονο αυτα που μας αρεσουν, τα αλλα στο τζαμπα)

Τελος, μεχρι να πανε τα καινουργια παιχνιδια 5€, στο τσαμπα και αυτα.

----------


## apnet

Οι άλλοι δεν ξέρω τι πήρανε χαμπάρι εσύ πάντως ούτε μυρωδιά δεν πήρες.

----------


## Gordito

Το πηρα χαμπαρι τι εννοεις, 'δωστε κατι παμφτηνο γιατι τα εχω και τσαμπα αν θελω'

----------


## apnet

Αυτό το είπες πριν σε άλλον για το δικό του μήνυμα. Μη τα κάνεις όλα αχταρμά και μπερδεύεσαι. Σου είπα, ούτε μυρωδιά δεν πήρες άστο. Συνέχισε τη συζήτηση και μην ερμηνεύεις με ειρωνικό τρόπο τα λεγόμενα των υπολοίπων δεν έχει κάποιο ουσιαστικό νόημα. (πέρα από μια παροδική αίσθηση ανωτερότητας που ίσως σου δίνει)

----------


## stelios4711

> Το πηρα χαμπαρι τι εννοεις, 'δωστε κατι παμφτηνο γιατι τα εχω και τσαμπα αν θελω'


Αν δεν είναι ειρωνική αυτή η απάντηση τότε που είναι το πρόβλημα;
Μα ναι ο νόμος της αγοράς είναι αυτός 
Η τιμή βασίζεται στην σπανιότητα, όταν κάτι το βρίσκεις παντού εύκολα είναι χαζό να κρατάς ψηλά τις τιμές, ο ενδιαφερόμενος θα το πάρει από αλλού και τελείωσε 
Έτσι θα χάσεις ακόμη και αυτά τα λίγα (που οι άλλοι είναι ευχαριστημένοι με αυτά) και θα κλαίγεσαι ότι δεν πουλάς

----------


## 3lbereth

Ορισμένες φορές και να θες ν' αγιάσεις, δε σ' αφήνουν!

Όταν βγήκε η τριλογία LotR τα είδα στο σινεμά (το fellowship εις διπλούν).
Αγοράζω τη theatrical edition του FotR & TT σε VHS.
Με το που έβαλα DVD drive στο laptop παρατάω τις βιντεοκασσέτες και χτυπάω ένα-ένα τα Special Extended (αφού πιό πριν είχαν κυκλοφορήσει διαδοχικά η Theatrical, η Special Limited Edition, η Sketi Extended και διάφοροι συνδυασμοί boxsets συν τα συλλεκτικά - αρκετά για να μετατρέψουν τους απανταχού φανς σε ορκ από τη ζοχάδα τους).
Το ίδιο τροπάρι άρχισε με τα bluray. Ε, αυτά τα κατέβασα...
Αγαπάμε Peter Jackson, αλλά ρε μεγάλε, έλεος! Δε θα αγοράσω και τη NewLine!!!

Να πάμε και στα CD?
Αγόρασα καλά-καλά τα original soundtrack και μετά από ένα χρόνο μας πέταει τα complete recordings. Ε, κι αυτά τα κατέβασα!
Και πήγα και στη συναυλία στο Ηρώδειο.
Πόσα γαμω-πνευματικά δικαιώματα πρέπει να πληρώσω γι'αυτην την τριλογία?

----------


## WAntilles

> Πόσα γαμω-πνευματικά δικαιώματα πρέπει να πληρώσω γι'αυτην την τριλογία?


Εδώ η απάντηση.

----------


## Gordito

> Ορισμένες φορές και να θες ν' αγιάσεις, δε σ' αφήνουν!
> 
> Όταν βγήκε η τριλογία LotR τα είδα στο σινεμά (το fellowship εις διπλούν).
> Αγοράζω τη theatrical edition του FotR & TT σε VHS.
> Με το που έβαλα DVD drive στο laptop παρατάω τις βιντεοκασσέτες και χτυπάω ένα-ένα τα Special Extended (αφού πιό πριν είχαν κυκλοφορήσει διαδοχικά η Theatrical, η Special Limited Edition, η Sketi Extended και διάφοροι συνδυασμοί boxsets συν τα συλλεκτικά - αρκετά για να μετατρέψουν τους απανταχού φανς σε ορκ από τη ζοχάδα τους).
> Το ίδιο τροπάρι άρχισε με τα bluray. Ε, αυτά τα κατέβασα...
> Αγαπάμε Peter Jackson, αλλά ρε μεγάλε, έλεος! Δε θα αγοράσω και τη NewLine!!!
> 
> Να πάμε και στα CD?
> ...


Οπα.
Αυτα που περιγραφεις δεν απασχολουν κανεναν.

Αν εισαι fanboy και αγοραζεις κασετες, DVD, κουκλακια και OST, εισαι εκτος θεματος.
Αυτα ΘΕΛΕΙΣ και τα αγοραζεις για καπριτσιο, εφοσον τα εχεις δει και στο σινεμα κιολας.

----------


## tzelen

> Όχι βέβαια.
> 
> Υπάρχουν πολλές ταινίες που - κατά συντριπτική πιθανότητα - είναι ταινιάρες, πριν τις δεις.


Φυσικά. Αρκεί να δεις το poster και θα καταλάβεις.  :Whistle:

----------


## Mike86

> Οπα.
> Αυτα που περιγραφεις δεν απασχολουν κανεναν.
> 
> Αν εισαι fanboy και αγοραζεις κασετες, DVD, κουκλακια και OST, εισαι εκτος θεματος.
> Αυτα ΘΕΛΕΙΣ και τα αγοραζεις για καπριτσιο, εφοσον τα εχεις δει και στο σινεμα κιολας.



Στην καπιταλιστική αγορά τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής και είναι πολύ απλά.

Υπάρχουν δύο αντίρροπες δυνάμεις, αυτός που πουλά και αυτός που αγοράζει. Τα συμφέροντα του καθενός είναι εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετα. Για παράδειγμα, το συμφέρον αυτού που πουλά είναι να πουλήσει όσο το δυνατόν ποιο ακριβά γίνεται, ενώ το συμφέρον αυτού που αγοράζει είναι να πληρώσει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα γίνεται. Το άριστο σημείο φυσικά θα ήταν να πλήρωνε *μηδέν*. Πολλοί και διάφοροι παράγοντες, που αν θέλεις τους αναλύουμε (στην περίπτωση που και τα ταληράκια δεν γίνονται κατανοητά), ορίζουν την άριστη τιμή (τη συμφωνία δλδ μεταξύ των δύο) *σε μία δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή*. Το "παζάρεμα" της τιμής, αυτό το σκοπό έχει. 

Όταν για τον καταναλωτή, παρέχεται η δυνατότητα αγοράς αγαθού με μηδέν €, η αγορά του ίδιου αγαθού έστω και κατά 1 λεπτό ακριβότερα φαίνεται ασύμφωρη. Η ορθολογική σκέψη αυτό υποδεικνύει. Το ζήτημα της νομιμοποίησης της συναλλαγής είναι κάτι που έρχεται δεύτερο. 
Για παράδειγμα με την αγορά 1 κιλού χύμα καπνού εξοικονομώ 250€. Δυστυχως ή ευτυχώς, το δικαίωμα που μου δίνει το σύστημα να κοιτάω το συμφέρον μου υπερκεράζει το γεγονός ότι η συναλλαγή αυτή είναι παράνομη, το όφελος που αποκομίζω είναι μεγάλο. Το ίδιο ισχύει εννοείται (και σε απείρως μεγαλύτερο αριθμό) και για τον καπιταλιστή, όσο μεγαλύτερο το κέρδος τόσο ποιο εύκολα θα πάρει το ρίσκο, τόσο ποιο εύκολα θα γυαλίσει το μάτι του, τόσο ποιο εύκολα θα πουλήσει τη μάνα του, τόσο ποιο εύκολα θα σκοτώσει και άνθρωπο προκειμένου να μην χάσει την ευκαιρία. 

Αυτός είναι ο νόμος του συστήματος

----------


## Verde

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω απο που ακριβως προεκυψε το στατιστικο στοιχειο που επικαλειται το αρθρο οτι ειμαστε 2οι στην ΕΕ και 3οι στον κοσμο?
Με βαση τι μετρησεις και απο που και σε συγκριση με τι??
Πως?? Με adsl της πλακας?? Εχετε δει τι ταχυτητες παιζουν στο εξωτερικο??

Επισης θα ηθελα να μαθω πως σκωτονεται το σινεμα οταν συνεχεια βγαινουν νεες ταινιες και μαλιστα με ολοενα και μεγαλυτερα budget, πιο πολυπλοκα εξελιγμενα και συνεπως ακριβοτερα εφε κλπ. ακριβοπληρωμενους ηθοποιους, σκηνοθετες κλπ.

Καλα θα κανουν να βαλουν το κεφαλι τους οι ανα τον κοσμο παραγωγοι και σκηνοθετες και να αρχισουν να βγαζουν καλα σεναρια και να αφεισουν τις δικαιολογιες.
οποια ταινια κι αν ειδα φετος το σεναριο και η υποθεση ηταν κλεμμενη απο παρομοια ταινια... καμμια πρωτοτυπια!
ασε που 2 χρονια βαρεθηκα να βλεπω αντιγραφες του syriana (καλη αμερικη-κακοι μουσουλμανοι) τουλαχιστον 4-5 ταινιες ιδια υποθεση... Ελεος! η cia σας χρηματοδοτει??

Και φυσικα οταν φτανει το σινεμα να εχει 10 και 12 ευρο το εισητηριο δεν σας φταιει κανεις κυριοι... 500-1000 δρχ εκανε πριν 13 χρονια κυριοι των village, odeon, κλπ κλπ αντε τωρα να κανετε προσφορες 1+1 δωρο...

----------


## lalenium

> Όταν για τον καταναλωτή, παρέχεται η δυνατότητα αγοράς αγαθού με μηδέν €, η αγορά του ίδιου αγαθού έστω και κατά 1 λεπτό ακριβότερα φαίνεται ασύμφωρη. Η ορθολογική σκέψη αυτό υποδεικνύει.


Όταν πάρεις κάτι με μηδέν γιούρο είτε το κλέβεις είτε στο χαρίζουν ,δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή εμπορική πράξη.





> Αυτός είναι ο νόμος του συστήματος


Αυτή είναι θεωρία δικιά σου.


Επειδή το θέμα έχει ξεφύγει και ο κάθε ένας λέει τις θεωρίες του η ουσία και η πραγματικότητα είναι μια.
Σε όλα τα πολιτισμένα κράτη του κόσμου υπάρχουν νόμοι και μάλιστα αυστηροί που προστατεύουν την
πνευματική ιδιοκτησία και καθορίζουν τα δικαιώματα του δημιουργού. Οι νόμοι αυτοί δεν βγήκαν επειδή
κάποιου του την κάπνισε μια ωραία πρωία ,βγήκαν γιατί υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαροί λόγοι να υπάρχουν αυτοί
οι νόμοι και που αν δεν υπήρχαν ο κόσμος μας θα ήταν πολύ χειρότερος. 

Μπορεί για μερικούς π.χ. ο κινηματογράφος να είναι ασήμαντο θέμα ,όμως πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν υπάρχουν 
μόνο στην τέχνη υπάρχουν π.χ. και στην βιομηχανία χημικών. Στη βιομηχανία χημικών λοιπόν εαν δεν υπήρχαν νόμοι
που να προστατεύουν τον δημιουργό ενός π.χ. φαρμάκου πολύ απλά σήμερα δεν θα υπήρχανε φάρμακα για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι π.χ. η pfizer ή η bayer ,δεν επρόκειτο να χρηματοδοτούσαν την έρευνα για την ανάπτυξη καινούριων φαρμάκων όταν θα ξέρανε ότι την επόμενη μέρα από όταν θα έβγαινε το καινούριο φάρμακο στην αγορά
το οποίο θα είχε στοιχίσει σε αυτές τις εταιρείες εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια ,θα μπορούσε να το αντιγράψει ο Ινδός ή ο
Πακιστανός παραγωγός γενοσήμων και να το πουλάει στο ένα πέμπτο της τιμής. και ο Πακιστανός θα το πούλαγε στο ένα πέμπτο της τιμής λόγο του ότι δεν θα είχε χρηματοδοτήσει την έρευνα ,θα έκλεβε δηλαδή την δουλειά του δημιουργού.
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει γενικότερα στην βιομηχανία ,ο νόμος προστατεύει την δουλειά του δημιουργού ,αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει πρόοδος και έρευνα.

Στο θέμα των ταινιών και του παράνομου κατεβάσματος ο νόμος (στην Ελλάδα) είναι σαφής. Προβλέπει ποινή φυλάκισης
από ένα εως δυο έτη (εξαγοράσιμη) σε περίπτωση που αποδειχτεί ότι το κατέβασμα γίνεται για προσωπική χρήση ,όταν δεν υπάρχει οικονομικό όφελος δηλαδή, και ποινή φυλάκισης εως δέκα έτη όταν γίνεται κατ επάγγελμα ,ενώ και στις δυο περιπτώσεις ο θιγόμενος έχει το δικαίωμα να καταθέσει επιπρόσθετη αγωγή για διαφυγόντα κέρδη.

Ο νόμος δηλαδη τιμωρεί το παράνομο κατέβασμα έργων που προστατεύονται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα ,άρα η πράξη
είναι παράνομη. 

Η επόμενη ερώτηση είναι ,γιατί δεν εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος; Η απάντηση είναι γιατί υπάρχουν "τεχνικές δυσκολίες" ώστε 
να ασκηθεί δίωξη στον χρήστη οι οποίες θέλουν πολύ χρόνο για να αναλυθούν ,οπότε οι διωκτικές αρχές στρέφονται συνήθως κατά των ιδιοκτητών των ιστοσελίδων που διευκολύνουν το παράνομο κατέβασμα ,ο χρήστης δηλαδή εκμεταλλεύεται το ότι είναι απίθανο να τον πιάσουν γι αυτό και κατεβάζει ,αυτό βέβαια στο μέλλον μπορεί να αλλάξει.

Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας μπορεί να πει διάφορες θεωρίες ,δικαιολογίες και αμπελοφιλοσοφίες η ουσία είναι
ότι, ότι και να πει κανείς η πειρατεία έργων τέχνης είναι παράνομη γιατί έτσι ορίζει ο νόμος ,τώρα όποιος διαφωνεί με τους νόμους που έχει ορίσει μια κοινωνία ώστε να μπορέσει να λειτουργήσει ,η Ελλάδα έχει χιλιάδες βουνοκορφές ας διαλέξει μια και ας πάει να ζήσει εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν νόμοι ή μάλλον που ισχύουν οι νόμοι της ζούγκλας.

----------


## apnet

Για τη χειραγώγηση της νομοθεσίας κατά το δοκούν έχεις να μας πεις κάτι; Επίσης κάποια νομοθεσία περί αισχροκέρδειας έχεις να μας πεις; Ή μήπως είναι άσχετα με το θέμα...;

Επιπλέον γνωρίζεις τελικά τι ποσό πηγαίνει στην τσέπη του εκάστοτε δημιουργού και τι στην τσέπη του προαγωγού; Παραγωγού ήθελα να πω.

----------


## lalenium

> Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω απο που ακριβως προεκυψε το στατιστικο στοιχειο που επικαλειται το αρθρο οτι ειμαστε 2οι στην ΕΕ και 3οι στον κοσμο?
> Με βαση τι μετρησεις και απο που και σε συγκριση με τι??
> Πως?? Με adsl της πλακας?? Εχετε δει τι ταχυτητες παιζουν στο εξωτερικο??


Γιατί μια χαρά ταχύτητες έχουμε ,εγώ κατεβάζω ματρόσκα φουλ χάι ντεφινίσιον σε μιάμιση ώρα.




> Καλα θα κανουν να βαλουν το κεφαλι τους οι ανα τον κοσμο παραγωγοι και σκηνοθετες και να αρχισουν να βγαζουν καλα σεναρια και να αφεισουν τις δικαιολογιες.
> οποια ταινια κι αν ειδα φετος το σεναριο και η υποθεση ηταν κλεμμενη απο παρομοια ταινια... καμμια πρωτοτυπια!


Άστα δράμα η κατάσταση ,εγώ σκέφτομαι να ζητήσω τα λεφτά μου πίσω από τον ΟΤΕ γιατί δεν υπάρχει πλέον
μια ταινία της προκοπής για να κατεβάσω. 




> καμμια πρωτοτυπια!
> ασε που 2 χρονια βαρεθηκα να βλεπω αντιγραφες του syriana (καλη αμερικη-κακοι μουσουλμανοι) τουλαχιστον 4-5 ταινιες ιδια υποθεση... Ελεος! η cia σας χρηματοδοτει??


Δηλαδή από Αμερικάνικη ταινία τι περίμενες να δεις ,και στις δικιές μας Ελληνικές ταινίες της δεκαετίας 1960 και αρχών
1970 ,με τους φουστανελάδες και τους Τούρκαλαδες ,κακούς Τούρκους και καλούς Έλληνες έβλεπες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Για τη χειραγώγηση της νομοθεσίας κατά το δοκούν έχεις να μας πεις κάτι; Επίσης κάποια νομοθεσία περί αισχροκέρδειας έχεις να μας πεις; Ή μήπως είναι άσχετα με το θέμα...;


Έχεις κάποιο παράδειγμα; 




> Επιπλέον γνωρίζεις τελικά τι ποσό πηγαίνει στην τσέπη του εκάστοτε δημιουργού και τι στην τσέπη του προαγωγού; Παραγωγού ήθελα να πω.


Δεν με απασχολεί ,πάντως ηθοποιοί ,σκηνοθέτες ,σεναριογράφοι κτλπ δεν νομίζω να έχουν παράπονο ,με φεράρι κυκλοφορούν ,σπίτια με πισίνα έχουνε ,εκατομμύρια στην τράπεζα ,πιστεύω τα κουτσοβολεύουνε.

----------


## apnet

Η παρωπιδική αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων απλά τα διογκώνει. Είναι οι ίδιες παρωπίδες που έχουν και οι διεθνείς/τοπικοί προαγωγοί, οι οποίες «κεντράρουν» στη τσέπη του κόσμου και όλα τα υπόλοιπα απλά δεν έχουν σημασία. Χειραγωγούμε τους νόμους για να «ζούμε σε μια καλύτερη κοινωνία»... γελοιότητες δηλαδή του αισχίστου είδους. Αναπαράγουμε τα «επιχειρήματα» όσων θησαυρίζουν στην πλάτη των άλλων.


Α μπα, τι ποσοστό των ηθοποιών/σεναριογράφων/σκηνοθετών κλπ, κάνει τη ζωή που περιέγραψες; Για πες μας....

----------


## stelios4711

> Όταν πάρεις κάτι με μηδέν γιούρο είτε το κλέβεις είτε στο χαρίζουν ,δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή εμπορική πράξη.


Δεν γίνονται όλες οι συναλλαγές με χρήματα. Μερικές φορές παίρνεις κάτι με 0€ αλλά ούτε το κλέβεις ούτε στο χαρίζουν απλά δίνεις κάτι άλλο σαν αντάλλαγμα (βλέπε Google)




> Οι νόμοι αυτοί δεν βγήκαν επειδή
> κάποιου του την κάπνισε μια ωραία πρωία ,βγήκαν γιατί υπάρχουν πολύ σοβαροί λόγοι να υπάρχουν αυτοί
> οι νόμοι και που αν δεν υπήρχαν ο κόσμος μας θα ήταν πολύ χειρότερος.


Εδώ κάνεις πολύ μεγάλο λάθος. Ο κόσμος θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερος χωρίς αυτούς τους γελοίους νόμους




> Μπορεί για μερικούς π.χ. ο κινηματογράφος να είναι ασήμαντο θέμα ,όμως πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν υπάρχουν 
> μόνο στην τέχνη υπάρχουν π.χ. και στην βιομηχανία χημικών. Στη βιομηχανία χημικών λοιπόν εαν δεν υπήρχαν νόμοι
> που να προστατεύουν τον δημιουργό ενός π.χ. φαρμάκου πολύ απλά σήμερα δεν θα υπήρχανε φάρμακα για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι π.χ. η pfizer ή η bayer ,δεν επρόκειτο να χρηματοδοτούσαν την έρευνα για την ανάπτυξη καινούριων φαρμάκων όταν θα ξέρανε ότι την επόμενη μέρα από όταν θα έβγαινε το καινούριο φάρμακο στην αγορά
> το οποίο θα είχε στοιχίσει σε αυτές τις εταιρείες εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια ,θα μπορούσε να το αντιγράψει ο Ινδός ή ο
> Πακιστανός παραγωγός γενοσήμων και να το πουλάει στο ένα πέμπτο της τιμής. και ο Πακιστανός θα το πούλαγε στο ένα πέμπτο της τιμής λόγο του ότι δεν θα είχε χρηματοδοτήσει την έρευνα ,θα έκλεβε δηλαδή την δουλειά του δημιουργού.
> Το ίδιο συμβαίνει γενικότερα στην βιομηχανία ,ο νόμος προστατεύει την δουλειά του δημιουργού ,αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει πρόοδος και έρευνα.


Λες δηλαδή ότι αν δεν υπήρχαν πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν θα υπήρχαν φάρμακα; 
Φυσικά και θα υπήρχαν - Δεν θα υπήρχαν ακριβά φάρμακα




> Στο θέμα των ταινιών και του παράνομου κατεβάσματος ο νόμος (στην Ελλάδα) είναι σαφής. Προβλέπει ποινή φυλάκισης
> από ένα εως δυο έτη (εξαγοράσιμη) σε περίπτωση που αποδειχτεί ότι το κατέβασμα γίνεται για προσωπική χρήση ,όταν δεν υπάρχει οικονομικό όφελος δηλαδή, και ποινή φυλάκισης εως δέκα έτη όταν γίνεται κατ επάγγελμα ,ενώ και στις δυο περιπτώσεις ο θιγόμενος έχει το δικαίωμα να καταθέσει επιπρόσθετη αγωγή για διαφυγόντα κέρδη.
> 
> Ο νόμος δηλαδη τιμωρεί το παράνομο κατέβασμα έργων που προστατεύονται από πνευματικά δικαιώματα ,άρα η πράξη
> είναι παράνομη.


Ότι είναι νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό; 
Στον καιρό του Χίτλερ ήταν παράνομο να βοηθήσεις Εβραίο, έπρεπε να τον καταδώσεις για να τον στείλουν στους φούρνους 
Κατά τη γνώμη σου έπρεπε οι τίμιοι πολίτες να ακολουθούν τους νόμους;




> Η επόμενη ερώτηση είναι ,γιατί δεν εφαρμόζεται ο νόμος;


Γιατί είναι ανήθικος. Φτιάχτηκε για να πλουτίζουν ακόμη περισσότερο οι έχοντες 
Οι νόμοι πρέπει να φτιάχνονται για το συμφέρον του λαού όχι για να πλουτίζουν οι λίγοι




> Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας μπορεί να πει διάφορες θεωρίες ,δικαιολογίες και αμπελοφιλοσοφίες η ουσία είναι
> ότι, ότι και να πει κανείς η πειρατεία έργων τέχνης είναι παράνομη γιατί έτσι ορίζει ο νόμος ,τώρα όποιος διαφωνεί με τους νόμους που έχει ορίσει μια κοινωνία ώστε να μπορέσει να λειτουργήσει ,η Ελλάδα έχει χιλιάδες βουνοκορφές ας διαλέξει μια και ας πάει να ζήσει εκεί που δεν υπάρχουν νόμοι ή μάλλον που ισχύουν οι νόμοι της ζούγκλας.


Στη συνείδηση όλου του κόσμου δεν είναι παράνομο, αφού ζεις σε αυτό το κόσμο ή πρέπει να τον πείσεις για την ορθότητα των επιχειρημάτων σου ή να να πάρεις εσύ τα βουνά αν δε σου αρέσει αυτός ο κόσμος

----------


## sdikr

Όταν θα αρχίσουν οι επισκέψεις στο σπίτι γιατί κατέβασες μια ταινία παράνομα, ελπίζω να μην έχει κάποιος πρόβλημα,  δικαίωμα τους είναι να το ζητήσουν.

Όπως και να το κάνουμε το 0 δεν μπορεί να το ξεπεράσει κάποιος σαν τιμή

----------


## Helix

Μπορεί, άμα αρχίσει και σε πληρώνει για την ταινεία που κατέβασες  :Razz: 

Πλάκα-πλάκα μερικές είναι πραγματικά τόσο χάλια που θα τις έβλεπα μόνο αν με πληρώναν γι' αυτό... Και πάλι θα το σκεφτόμουν, γιατί χάνω μερικές ωρίτσες απ' την ζωή μου!

----------


## lalenium

> Δεν γίνονται όλες οι συναλλαγές με χρήματα. Μερικές φορές παίρνεις κάτι με 0€ αλλά ούτε το κλέβεις ούτε στο χαρίζουν απλά δίνεις κάτι άλλο σαν αντάλλαγμα (βλέπε Google)


και το χρήμα αντάλλαγμα είναι ,άρα όταν σου δίνω ένα μήλο και εσύ μου δίνεις ένα πορτοκάλι είναι εμπορική πράξη
γιατί υπάρχουν ανταλλάγματα ,τώρα για να πάρω εγώ το πορτοκάλι από εσένα χωρίς να σου δώσω το μήλο ,είτε θα
μου το χαρίσεις ,είτε θα στο κλέψω ,άρα δεν είναι εμπορική πράξη γιατί δεν υπάρχουν ανταλλάγματα.




> Λες δηλαδή ότι αν δεν υπήρχαν πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν θα υπήρχαν φάρμακα; 
> Φυσικά και θα υπήρχαν - Δεν θα υπήρχαν ακριβά φάρμακα


Έχεις ιδέα πως βγαίνει ένα φάρμακο; Πάντως ούτε πέφτει από τον ουρανό ,ούτε κάποιος ημίτρελος επιστήμονας κλείνεται σε ένα υπόγειο εργαστήριο γεμάτο δοκιμαστικούς σωλήνες και αναμαλιασμένος εφευρίσκει διάφορες μαγικές ουσίες. Υπολογιστή έχεις ,ίντερνετ δόξα το θεό έχεις κάνε ένα σέρτς στον γούγλη για να μάθεις "πως βγαίνει ένα φάρμακο ,ποιες δοκιμές περνάει ,πόσα χρόνια δοκιμών χρειάζονται και ποιες προυποθέσεις πρέπει να υπάρχουν ώστε ο FDA να δώσει άδεια?".




> Γιατί είναι ανήθικος. Φτιάχτηκε για να πλουτίζουν ακόμη περισσότερο οι έχοντες


Εαν είναι στην κρίση του καθενός ποιος νόμος είναι ηθικός και ποιος ανήθικος την κάτσαμε την βάρκα ,κάτι για να λέγεται νόμος πρέπει να είναι σεβαστός θέλοντας και μη από ΟΛΟΥΣ π.χ. οπως ο πειρατής θεωρεί ότι ο νόμος που
απαγορεύει το κατέβασμα είναι ανήθικος ,ο παιδόφιλος θεωρεί ότι ο νόμος που απαγορεύει την σεξουαλική πράξη με
παιδάκια είναι ανήθικος ,με λίγα λόγια σύμφωνα με την λογική σου και οι δυο έχουν δικαίωμα να αψηφίσουν τον νόμο επειδή δεν τους αρέσει

----------


## apnet

Με τα δικά μας δικαιώματα βέβαια δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι... Για παράδειγμα πόσο νόμιμο είναι να έχω πληρώσει εισιτήριο και να φάω στη μάπα και διαφημίσεις; Δεν βγαίνεις και μου βάζεις διαφημίσεις ενώ έχω πληρώσει 10 ευρώ εισιτήριο; Δεν βγαίνω κι εγώ και αντί να έρθω σινεμά θα την δω δωρεάν τη ταινία. Βλέπετε τα δικαιώματα δεν είναι μονόπλευρα, ούτε προνόμιο μερικών. Δικαιώματα έχουν όλοι. Απλά όσοι έχουν αποκτήσει επιρροή και οικονομική δύναμη τα επιβάλλουν με το νόμο.

Υποθέτω λοιπόν πως θα έχουν φροντίσει να είναι νόμιμο το να προβάλλονται διαφημίσεις πριν τη προβολή της ταινίας. Γιατί έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα (που εμείς με τις αρλούμπες που λένε μερικοί εδώ μέσα τους έχουμε δώσει) να πληρώνουν στρατιές νομικών και να «μιλάνε» με τα κατάλληλα πρόσωπα...

Αυτά δεν τα ξέρουμε όλοι; Μόνο εγώ τα ξέρω ότι γίνονται; Αυτά δεν μας πειράζουν; Δεν είναι κατακριτέα; Δεν είναι μέρος του προβλήματος τέτοιου είδους πρακτικές που νομιμοποιούν στη συνείδηση του κόσμου την πειρατεία; Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως αν δεν ήταν νομιμοποιημένη (έστω και στη συνείδηση του κόσμου) θα ερχόντουσαν σε σπίτια προ πολλού. Το πάνε όμως σιγά σιγά και στόχος είναι να αλλάξει το κοινό αίσθημα πρώτα. Λάσπη, διαφυγόντα (αισχρο)κέρδη, κλέφτες, παιδεραστές, «αναρχικοί», απροσάρμοστοι, τεντιμπόηδες, μέχρι να αλλάξει πλευρά η κοινή γνώμη. Συνεχίστε λοιπόν (ειδικά όσοι λέτε πως είστε ΚΑΙ πειρατές), συνεχίστε και μια μέρα θα τους δείτε στη πόρτα σας. Υπέρ τους δεν επιχειρηματολογείτε; Ελπίζω να μη σας πειράξει.

----------


## Helix

> και το χρήμα αντάλλαγμα είναι ,άρα όταν σου δίνω ένα μήλο και εσύ μου δίνεις ένα πορτοκάλι είναι εμπορική πράξη γιατί υπάρχουν ανταλλάγματα, τώρα για να πάρω εγώ το πορτοκάλι από εσένα χωρίς να σου δώσω το μήλο ,είτε θα μου το χαρίσεις ,είτε θα στο κλέψω ,άρα δεν είναι εμπορική πράξη γιατί δεν υπάρχουν ανταλλάγματα.


Αντάλλαγμα δεν υπάρχει μόνο όταν πληρώνεις χρήματα ή μήλο για πορτοκάλι, αλλά και όταν δέχεσαι να παρακολουθήσεις κάποιες διαφημίσεις. Η Google το κατάλαβε αυτό, το αξιοποίησε και γιγαντώθηκε.

----------


## apnet

Αντάλλαγμα επίσης είναι, θα σου περάσω εγώ την κατάλληλη γραμμούλα στο νόμο αλλά εσύ θα βάζεις δωρεάν τη διαφήμιση της τάδε εταιρείας. Λέω εγώ τώρα ένα παράδειγμα...

----------


## famous-walker

> Έχεις ιδέα πως βγαίνει ένα φάρμακο; Πάντως ούτε πέφτει από τον ουρανό ,ούτε κάποιος ημίτρελος επιστήμονας κλείνεται σε ένα υπόγειο εργαστήριο γεμάτο δοκιμαστικούς σωλήνες και αναμαλιασμένος εφευρίσκει διάφορες μαγικές ουσίες. Υπολογιστή έχεις ,ίντερνετ δόξα το θεό έχεις κάνε ένα σέρτς στον γούγλη για να μάθεις "πως βγαίνει ένα φάρμακο ,ποιες δοκιμές περνάει ,πόσα χρόνια δοκιμών χρειάζονται και ποιες προυποθέσεις πρέπει να υπάρχουν ώστε ο FDA να δώσει άδεια?".
> 
> Εαν είναι στην κρίση του καθενός ποιος νόμος είναι ηθικός και ποιος ανήθικος την κάτσαμε την βάρκα ,κάτι για να λέγεται νόμος πρέπει να είναι σεβαστός θέλοντας και μη από ΟΛΟΥΣ π.χ. οπως ο πειρατής θεωρεί ότι ο νόμος που
> απαγορεύει το κατέβασμα είναι ανήθικος ,ο παιδόφιλος θεωρεί ότι ο νόμος που απαγορεύει την σεξουαλική πράξη με
> παιδάκια είναι ανήθικος ,με λίγα λόγια σύμφωνα με την λογική σου και οι δυο έχουν δικαίωμα να αψηφίσουν τον νόμο επειδή δεν τους αρέσει


Εδώ το έχασες εντελώς, πραγματικά δεν μπορούσες να φέρεις χειρότερο παράδειγμα απο την φαρμακοβιομηχανία. Δηλαδή έρευνα δεν γίνεται και στα πανεπιστήμια ακόμα και με κρατικές επιχορηγήσεις; Και πριν πεις για ανταγωνισμό σε ελεύθερη αγορά είναι προφανές ότι η αγορά φαρμάκων αυτήν την στιγμή δεν είναι η βέλτιστη με καρτελ και πόρους που σπαταλιούνται ποικιλοτρόπως (αλλαγή σύνθεσης υπάρχοντος φαρμάκου πολλές φορές μόνο και μόνο λόγω λήξεως της πατέντας, λεφτά για συνέδρια κλπ) και αυτό επειδή λειτουργούν φυσικά με γνώμονα το μέγιστο κέρδος με μικρό έλεγχο καθώς διαθέτουν την ισχύ να φέρνουν τα πράγματα στα μέτρα τους, ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό.

Και για να αρχίσω και εγώ την ηθικολογία να πω προτιμάς να πεθαίνουν συνάνθρωποι απο το AIDS επειδή δεν έχουν λεφτά να αγοράσουν το φάρμακο και θα πρέπει να απαγορεύεται σε χώρες να βγάζουν γεννόσημα με ένα κλάσμα του κόστους;  

Όσο για το παράδειγμα με την παιδεραστία αυτό και αν είναι αδόκιμο. Το αν κάτι είναι ηθικό ή όχι το κρίνει η ίδια η κοινωνία σαν σύνολο και δεν έχει σχέση τι πιστεύει ένα μεμονωμένο άτομο. Επίσης αυτό αλλάζει απο εποχή σε εποχή.

Το θέμα με την πειρατεία είναι ότι μεγάλο κομμάτι της κοινωνίας δεν το θεωρεί ιδιαίτερα ανήθικο για διάφορους λόγους, καθώς προφανώς και δεν έχει σχέση με την κλοπή υλικού αγαθού, και η στάση των εταιριών με την αισχροκέρδεια απλά ρίχνει ακόμη περισσότερο λάδι στην φωτιά.

Οπότε αντί να ξοδεύουν πόρους σε ηθικολογίες και λοιπές ανοησίες καλύτερα να προσφέρουν ένα ανταγωνιστικότερο προϊόν, καθώς υπάρχει χώρος για κάτι τέτοιο και υπάρχουν ήδη υπηρεσίες που το έχουν αποδείξει. Από εκεί και πέρα φροντίζεις να είναι κάπως πιο δύσκολο για κείνους που δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν, για οποιονδήποτε λόγο, ώστε η υπηρεσία που προσφέρεις να έχει πάντα μεγαλύτερη προστιθέμενη αξία και τελείωσε εκεί το θέμα.

----------


## lalenium

> Με τα δικά μας δικαιώματα βέβαια δεν βλέπω να γίνεται κάτι... Για παράδειγμα πόσο νόμιμο είναι να έχω πληρώσει εισιτήριο και να φάω στη μάπα και διαφημίσεις; Δεν βγαίνεις και μου βάζεις διαφημίσεις ενώ έχω πληρώσει 10 ευρώ εισιτήριο;


Τις διαφημίσεις τις βάζει ο κινηματογράφος ,δεν έχει κάποια σχέση π.χ. η μέτρο γκόλτγουιν μάγιερ ,εαν ο "Χ" κινηματογράφος στην Λαμία βάζει διαφημίσεις πριν την προβολή ,όπως και να έχει πάντως τα είπαμε και πριν
εαν δεν σου αρέσει μην πας κινηματογράφο ,νοίκιασε την ταινία και εάν έχει διαφημίσεις και στο ντι βι ντι ή στο μπλου ρέι πάτα το φαστ φόργουορντ από το τηλεχειριστήριο και προσπέρασε τις ,εαν πάλι δεν γουστάρεις ,βάλε νόβα ή ότε τιβί.  Λύσεις (νόμιμες) υπάρχουν ,εαν υπάρχει και καλή διάθεση κάποια θα σε ικανοποιεί.

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ το έχασες εντελώς, πραγματικά δεν μπορούσες να φέρεις χειρότερο παράδειγμα απο την φαρμακοβιομηχανία. Δηλαδή έρευνα δεν γίνεται και στα πανεπιστήμια ακόμα και με κρατικές επιχορηγήσεις; Και πριν πεις για ανταγωνισμό σε ελεύθερη αγορά είναι προφανές ότι η αγορά φαρμάκων αυτήν την στιγμή δεν είναι η βέλτιστη με καρτελ και πόρους που σπαταλιούνται ποικιλοτρόπως (αλλαγή σύνθεσης υπάρχοντος φαρμάκου πολλές φορές μόνο και μόνο λόγω λήξεως της πατέντας, λεφτά για συνέδρια κλπ) και αυτό επειδή λειτουργούν φυσικά με γνώμονα το μέγιστο κέρδος με μικρό έλεγχο καθώς διαθέτουν την ισχύ να φέρνουν τα πράγματα στα μέτρα τους, ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό.


Πραγματικά δεν θέλω να ανοίξω συζήτηση τώρα για τις κακές βιομηχανίες ,για καρτέλ και για ιστορίες για αγρίους
,ένα πράγμα θα σου πω. Όταν ο Φλέμινγκ ανακάλυψε την πενικιλίνη ,την σημαντικότερη ανακάλυψη στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας (χωρίς τα αντιβιοτικά τα 2/3 των ανθρώπων που υπάρχουν σήμερα δεν θα υπήρχαν) ,ανακάλυψε αμέσως μετά ότι η ανακάλυψη του ήταν ουσιαστικά άχρηστη γιατί ήταν αδύνατον να παραχθεί σε ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες σε λογικό κόστος. Ξέρεις ποιοι δώσανε την λύση; Οι κακές βιομηχανίες οι οποίες εφήυραν τρόπους μαζικής παραγωγής της ουσίας με μικρό κόστος. Χωρίς τις βιομηχανίες χημικών η πενικιλίνη θα ήταν ένα φάρμακο για λίγους και όχι για τους πολλούς.




> Και για να αρχίσω και εγώ την ηθικολογία να πω προτιμάς να πεθαίνουν συνάνθρωποι απο το AIDS επειδή δεν έχουν λεφτά να αγοράσουν το φάρμακο και θα πρέπει να απαγορεύεται σε χώρες να βγάζουν γεννόσημα με ένα κλάσμα του κόστους;


Θα αντιστρέψω το ερώτημα και θα σου ζητήσω να φανταστείς ότι δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου φαρμακοβιομηχανίες άρα και φάρμακα. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι θα πεθαίνανε ή όχι.

Όπως είπα και πριν η επένδυση των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών πρέπει να προστατεύεται για να συνεχίσουν να βελτιώνονται τα φάρμακα για το aids ,άρα πριν λήξει η πατέντα καλώς και απαγορεύουν την αντιγραφή τους ,
μπορεί εκ πρώτης όψεως αυτό να φαίνεται απάνθρωπο ,όμως πίστεψε με τα πράγματα θα ήταν χειρότερα εαν
επιτρεπόταν η παραγωγή γενοσήμων πριν λήξει η πατέντα ,το κόστος των φαρμάκων αυτών θα έπρεπε να καλύπτεται από το κράτος γι αυτούς που δεν έχουν ,και μη μου πεις ότι τα κράτη π.χ. της Αφρικής είναι φτωχά ,μια χαρά μπορούν να καλύψουν το κόστος απλά οι κυβερνήσεις τους αδιαφορούν. 




> Το αν κάτι είναι ηθικό ή όχι το κρίνει η ίδια η κοινωνία σαν σύνολο


Άστην κοινωνία ,μια κοινωνία με παιδεία ναι ,εδώ στην Ελλάδα π.χ. η κοινωνία κρίνει ηθική την φοροδιαφυγή ,άρα να την νομιμοποιήσουμε?  




> Οπότε αντί να ξοδεύουν πόρους σε ηθικολογίες και λοιπές ανοησίες καλύτερα να προσφέρουν ένα ανταγωνιστικότερο προϊόν


Ότι και να προσφέρουν αυτός που μπορεί να το κατεβάσει τζάμπα θα το κατεβάσει τζάμπα.

----------


## murray

@lalenium:

Την επιχειρηματολογία σου περί νομιμότητας τη βρίσκω ως επί το πλείστον σωστή, αλλά στα περί ηθικότητας διαφωνώ. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε από το αν "η πειρατεία σκοτώνει το σινεμά" και όχι από τη νομιμότητα ή ηθικότητα της πειρατείας.

Η απάντηση νομίζω ότι έχει δοθεί. Κανένα σινεμά δεν σκοτώνεται. Οι παραγωγές συνεχίζουν να βγαίνουν με αμείωτο ρυθμό, το budget τους έχει ανέβει στο θεό, οι ηθοποιοί/σκηνοθέτες/αιθουσάρχες/λοιποί παρατρεχάμενοι συνεχίζουν να αγοράζουν βιλλάρες, αυτοκινητάρες και να κάνουν ζωάρες, άρα εκ του αποτελέσματος επιβεβαιώνεται ότι τα κέρδη καλά κρατούν.

Το ερώτημα που θα έπρεπε να μας απασχολήσει ως συνέχεια του παραληρήματος των τριών φωστήρων του αρχικού άρθρου είναι μήπως το σύστημα παραγωγής και διανομής ταινιών σκοτώνει το σινεμά, αποκλείοντας αξιόλογες παραγωγές επειδή δεν γέμισαν το μάτι κάπου ανίδεου ή επειδή κάποιος manager εκτίμησε ότι η τάδε ταινία θα φέρει απλώς κέρδη και όχι υπερ-/αισχρο- κέρδη ή επειδή η παραγωγή έρχεται από team που δεν τα έχει κάνει πλακάκια με το σύστημα.

----------


## famous-walker

> Πραγματικά δεν θέλω να ανοίξω συζήτηση τώρα για τις κακές βιομηχανίες ,για καρτέλ και για ιστορίες για αγρίους
> ,ένα πράγμα θα σου πω. Όταν ο Φλέμινγκ ανακάλυψε την πενικιλίνη ,την σημαντικότερη ανακάλυψη στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας (χωρίς τα αντιβιοτικά τα 2/3 των ανθρώπων που υπάρχουν σήμερα δεν θα υπήρχαν) ,ανακάλυψε αμέσως μετά ότι η ανακάλυψη του ήταν ουσιαστικά άχρηστη γιατί ήταν αδύνατον να παραχθεί σε ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες σε λογικό κόστος. Ξέρεις ποιοι δώσανε την λύση; Οι κακές βιομηχανίες οι οποίες εφήυραν τρόπους μαζικής παραγωγής της ουσίας με μικρό κόστος. Χωρίς τις βιομηχανίες χημικών η πενικιλίνη θα ήταν ένα φάρμακο για λίγους και όχι για τους πολλούς.


Και πάλι αυτά που γράφεις είναι άσχετα. Αναφέρεσαι σε ένα κομμάτι της value chain αυτό της παρασκευής. Ο Φλέμινγκ ανακάλυψε την σύνθεση και κάποιες εταιρίες που είχαν τεχνογνωσία την προσάρμοσαν στην παραγωγή φαρμάκων. Τι σχέση έχει αυτή η εικόνα με την σημερινή όπου ελέγχουν όλη την αλυσίδα;

Τα πανεπιστήμια λοιπόν θα παρήγαγαν την σύνθεση και φασονατζίδες θα το πρασκεύαζαν βγάζοντας ένα κέρδος. Αν ζητούσαν πολλά θα υπήρχαν και άλλοι πρόθυμοι να το φτιάξουν. 




> Θα αντιστρέψω το ερώτημα και θα σου ζητήσω να φανταστείς ότι δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου φαρμακοβιομηχανίες άρα και φάρμακα. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι θα πεθαίνανε ή όχι.


Αυτό είναι κάπως υποκριτικό καθώς παρακάτω φαίνεται ότι δεν σε νοιάζει.



> Όπως είπα και πριν η επένδυση των φαρμακοβιομηχανιών πρέπει να προστατεύεται για να συνεχίσουν να βελτιώνονται τα φάρμακα για το aids ,άρα πριν λήξει η πατέντα καλώς και απαγορεύουν την αντιγραφή τους ,
> μπορεί εκ πρώτης όψεως αυτό να φαίνεται απάνθρωπο ,όμως πίστεψε με τα πράγματα θα ήταν χειρότερα εαν
> επιτρεπόταν η παραγωγή γενοσήμων πριν λήξει η πατέντα ,το κόστος των φαρμάκων αυτών θα έπρεπε να καλύπτεται από το κράτος γι αυτούς που δεν έχουν ,και μη μου πεις ότι τα κράτη π.χ. της Αφρικής είναι φτωχά ,μια χαρά μπορούν να καλύψουν το κόστος απλά οι κυβερνήσεις τους αδιαφορούν.


Εγώ για αυτό σου είπα ότι διάλεξες το χειρότερο παράδειγμα γιατί είναι τέρμα αμφιλεγόμενο. Ο ΟΗΕ πάντως είχε διαφορετική άποψη απο σένα στο όνομα των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων. 




> Άστην κοινωνία ,μια κοινωνία με παιδεία ναι ,εδώ στην Ελλάδα π.χ. η κοινωνία κρίνει ηθική την φοροδιαφυγή ,άρα να την νομιμοποιήσουμε?


Ε τι να κάνουμε μια κοινωνία είναι που αποφασίζει αν κάτι είναι ηθικό ή όχι με την υφιστάμενη παιδεία της. Αυτό που λες είναι πολύπλοκο και το απλοποιείς επικίνδυνα. Το ότι μπορεί να φτάσει μια κοινωνία να θεωρεί την φοροδιαφυγή ηθική έχει να κάνει κυρίως με το σπάσιμο του κοινωνικού συμβολαίου μεταξύ του κράτους και του πολίτη. Αν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι το κράτος πλέον δεν του παρέχει τίποτα το προσλαμβάνει ως ανηθικότητα απο την πλευρά του κράτους. Φυσικά αυτό για να γίνει γενικευμένα και άρα να αντιπροσωπεύει την κοινωνία απαιτεί συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες. Συνήθως αυτοί που φοροδιαφεύγουν το κάνουν επειδή μπορούν και όχι επειδή το θεωρούν ηθικό. Ομοίως μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις, όπως και τα μεγάλα στούντιο για να ρθω και στο θέμα μας, φοροαποφεύγουν κάτι που μπορεί να είναι νόμιμο αλλά όχι ηθικό.





> Ότι και να προσφέρουν αυτός που μπορεί να το κατεβάσει τζάμπα θα το κατεβάσει τζάμπα.


Αυτό είναι δικιά σου άποψη. Το ότι κάποιοι πληρώνουν hosts/seedboxes και κάνουν donations σε private trackers δείχνει το αντίθετο. Όπως φυσικά και η επιτυχία υπηρεσιών όπως το netflix.

----------


## lalenium

> Και πάλι αυτά που γράφεις είναι άσχετα. Αναφέρεσαι σε ένα κομμάτι της value chain αυτό της παρασκευής. Ο Φλέμινγκ ανακάλυψε την σύνθεση και κάποιες εταιρίες που είχαν τεχνογνωσία την προσάρμοσαν στην παραγωγή φαρμάκων. Τι σχέση έχει αυτή η εικόνα με την σημερινή όπου ελέγχουν όλη την αλυσίδα;
> 
> Τα πανεπιστήμια λοιπόν θα παρήγαγαν την σύνθεση και φασονατζίδες θα το πρασκεύαζαν βγάζοντας ένα κέρδος. Αν ζητούσαν πολλά θα υπήρχαν και άλλοι πρόθυμοι να το φτιάξουν.


Όπως είπες σε πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού γίνεται αξιόλογη έρευνα και συμφωνώ ,πως λοιπόν οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες ελέγχουν όλη την αλυσίδα;




> Το ότι μπορεί να φτάσει μια κοινωνία να θεωρεί την φοροδιαφυγή ηθική έχει να κάνει κυρίως με το σπάσιμο του κοινωνικού συμβολαίου μεταξύ του κράτους και του πολίτη. Αν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι το κράτος πλέον δεν του παρέχει τίποτα το προσλαμβάνει ως ανηθικότητα απο την πλευρά του κράτους. Φυσικά αυτό για να γίνει γενικευμένα και άρα να αντιπροσωπεύει την κοινωνία απαιτεί συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες.


Καμία σχέση ,ο Έλλην ψήφιζε διεφθαρμένους πολιτικούς γιατί είχε όφελος ,υπήρχε αλισβερίσι δηλαδή ,ο ένας έκανε τα στραβά μάτια για τον άλλον ,οι πολιτικοί και κατά συνέπεια το κράτος έκαναν τα στραβά μάτια π.χ. στην φοροδιαφυγή και ο λαός τους ψήφιζε. Μια διεφθαρμένη κοινωνία δηλαδή δεν μπορεί παρά να έχει διεφθαρμένους πολιτικούς και διεφθαρμένο κράτος ,σε καμία περίπτωση διεφθαρμένοι πολιτικοί δεν μπορούν να ευδοκιμήσουν σε μια κοινωνία η οποία έχει παιδεία.

----------


## famous-walker

> Όπως είπες σε πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού γίνεται αξιόλογη έρευνα και συμφωνώ ,πως λοιπόν οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες ελέγχουν όλη την αλυσίδα;


Το οτι την ελέγχουν είναι δεδομένο, δες πόσες εταιρίες υπάρχουν συνολικά. 

Απο εκεί και πέρα σε ποιον ανήκει το ip του φαρμάκου;

Αν ανήκει στις φαρμακοβιομηχανίες τα πράγματα είναι απλά. Απλό outsourcing.

Αν ανήκει στα πανεπιστήμια και ο αριθμός τους είναι ένα ελάχιστο ποσοστό επι του συνόλου ομοίως.

Αν ανήκει στα πανεπιστήμια και ο αριθμός τους είναι το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τότε σημαίνει ότι θα είχαν το πάνω χέρι και άρα η αγορά θα είχε μια δομή σαν αυτή που περιγράφω.




> Καμία σχέση ,ο Έλλην ψήφιζε διεφθαρμένους πολιτικούς γιατί είχε όφελος ,υπήρχε αλισβερίσι δηλαδή ,ο ένας έκανε τα στραβά μάτια για τον άλλον ,οι πολιτικοί και κατά συνέπεια το κράτος έκαναν τα στραβά μάτια π.χ. στην φοροδιαφυγή και ο λαός τους ψήφιζε. Μια διεφθαρμένη κοινωνία δηλαδή δεν μπορεί παρά να έχει διεφθαρμένους πολιτικούς και διεφθαρμένο κράτος ,σε καμία περίπτωση διεφθαρμένοι πολιτικοί δεν μπορούν να ευδοκιμήσουν σε μια κοινωνία η οποία έχει παιδεία.


Ναι αλλά έκανε η κότα το αβγό ή το αβγό την κότα; Μήπως υπήρχαν και άλλοι εξωγενείς παράγοντες που θα πρέπει να πάρουμε υπόψιν; Το ζήτημα δεν είναι απλό και το κυριότερο δεν νομίζω ότι έχει θέση σε αυτήν την συζήτηση καθώς και σε άλλες χώρες του εξωτερικού η πειρατεία δεν θεωρείται ιδιαίτερα ανήθικη.

----------


## stelios4711

> Πραγματικά δεν θέλω να ανοίξω συζήτηση τώρα για τις κακές βιομηχανίες ,για καρτέλ και για ιστορίες για αγρίους
> ,ένα πράγμα θα σου πω. Όταν ο Φλέμινγκ ανακάλυψε την πενικιλίνη ,την σημαντικότερη ανακάλυψη στην ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας (χωρίς τα αντιβιοτικά τα 2/3 των ανθρώπων που υπάρχουν σήμερα δεν θα υπήρχαν) ,ανακάλυψε αμέσως μετά ότι η ανακάλυψη του ήταν ουσιαστικά άχρηστη γιατί ήταν αδύνατον να παραχθεί σε ικανοποιητικές ποσότητες σε λογικό κόστος. Ξέρεις ποιοι δώσανε την λύση; Οι κακές βιομηχανίες οι οποίες εφήυραν τρόπους μαζικής παραγωγής της ουσίας με μικρό κόστος. Χωρίς τις βιομηχανίες χημικών η πενικιλίνη θα ήταν ένα φάρμακο για λίγους και όχι για τους πολλούς.


Δεν είναι δυνατόν να φέρνεις τον Φλέμινγκ σαν παράδειγμα! Ο Φλέμινγκ αποδεικνύει το αντίθετο ακριβώς από αυτό που ισχυρίζεσαι, αφιέρωσε την ζωή του κάνοντας πειράματα Βακτηριολογίας. Του αποδόθηκε βραβείο Νόμπελ για αυτό
Δεν πατεντάρισε τίποτα γιαυτό είναι φτηνή η πενικιλίνη. Αν δεν την ανακάλυπτε ο Φλέμινγκ αλλά οι καλές φαρμακοβιομηχανίες τότε θα ήταν φάρμακο για λίγους καθώς θα ήταν πανάκριβο γιατί όπως ισχυρίζεσαι θα έπρεπε να πληρωθεί η έρευνα
Αν σε χαλάει ο Φλέμινγκ κοίτα τον Έντουαρντ Τζέννερ. Ανακάλυψε το εμβόλιο για τον ιό της ευλογιάς, είχε τρομερές δυσκολίες για την αποδοχή του εμβολίου, και διατηρούσε Νοσοκομείο με δικά του έξοδα 
Εννοείται ότι δεν κράτησε καμιά πατέντα και δεν πληρώθηκε καν για τον κόπο του
Χάρη σε αυτόν εξαφανίστηκε η ευλογιά από τον πλανήτη μας το τελευταίο κρούσμα ήταν το 1977 
Αν είχαν ανακαλύψει το εμβόλιο οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες λες να τις συνέφερε να εξαφανίσουν τελείως τον ιό; 

Τι μεγάλη παραπλάνηση αλήθεια είναι να βάζεις και την χρηματοδότηση μέσα στη συζήτηση για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. 
Δεν διαφωνήσαμε ποτέ στο να υπάρχει χρηματοδότηση. Στα πνευματικά δικαιώματα διαφωνούμε





> Θα αντιστρέψω το ερώτημα και θα σου ζητήσω να φανταστείς ότι δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου φαρμακοβιομηχανίες άρα και φάρμακα. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι θα πεθαίνανε ή όχι.


Η ερώτηση είναι άστοχη γιατί μπορώ και εγώ να την αντιστρέψω και να σου πω φαντάσου ότι δεν υπήρχαν αρρώστιες αυτοί οι άνθρωποι θα πεθαίνανε; 
Φάρμακα και βότανα υπήρχαν πολύ πριν την ύπαρξη φαρμακοβιομηχανιών και οι άνθρωποι προσπαθούσαν από τα αρχαία χρόνια να βρουν τρόπους αντιμετώπισης των ασθενειών και μάλιστα αφιλοκερδώς και διέθεταν τις γνώσεις τους δωρεάν σε όλον τον κόσμο
Οι φαρμακοβιομηχανίες το μόνο που κάνουν είναι να διαθέτουν τα προϊόντα τους μόνο σε αυτούς που έχουν να πληρώσουν




> ... τα κράτη π.χ. της Αφρικής είναι φτωχά ,μια χαρά μπορούν να καλύψουν το κόστος απλά οι κυβερνήσεις τους αδιαφορούν.


Βλέπεις λοιπόν ότι άμα καθήσεις και σκεφτείς λίγο την απάντηση την βρίσκεις και μόνος σου




> Άστην κοινωνία ,μια κοινωνία με παιδεία ναι ,εδώ στην Ελλάδα π.χ. η κοινωνία κρίνει ηθική την φοροδιαφυγή ,άρα να την νομιμοποιήσουμε?


Η εφορία όταν δεν είναι ανταποδοτική και ανάλογη με τη δύναμη του καθενός τότε είναι αντισυνταγματική άρα παράνομη 
Σαν ενεργοί πολίτες αυτής της χώρας έχουμε υποχρέωση όχι μόνο να τηρούμε το σύνταγμα αλλά και να αποτρέπουμε όποιον θέλει να το καταλύσει 
Όταν η εφορία είναι κλοπή η φοροδιαφυγή χάνει την έννοια που της δίνεις

----------


## Gordito

Eι, κλεφταραδες, πως κανετε ετσι;
Και εγω εχω να πληρωσω για ταινια πολυ καιρο, αλλα δεν κανω ετσι.

Αν ολοι εσεις ειχατε εισοδημα 5.000€ το μηνα, δεκαρα δε θα δινατε για τις τιμες κλπ, τοσο μεγαλο ειναι το integrity σας.

Ξερω, ξερω, το Netflix, εχει 30 εκ. συνδρομητες και υπαρχει σε 800 εκ. (και βαλε) πλυθησμο που εχει τεραστιο εισοδημα.

Πολυ μπλα μπλα και πολυ κλο κλο ειστε ολοι, γιατι δαν παραδεχεσται οτι το τσαμπα ειναι το πιο φτηνο και ευκολο;

----------


## apnet

> Τις διαφημίσεις τις βάζει ο κινηματογράφος ,δεν έχει κάποια σχέση π.χ. η μέτρο γκόλτγουιν μάγιερ ,εαν ο "Χ" κινηματογράφος στην Λαμία βάζει διαφημίσεις πριν την προβολή ,όπως και να έχει πάντως τα είπαμε και πριν
> εαν δεν σου αρέσει μην πας κινηματογράφο ,νοίκιασε την ταινία και εάν έχει διαφημίσεις και στο ντι βι ντι ή στο μπλου ρέι πάτα το φαστ φόργουορντ από το τηλεχειριστήριο και προσπέρασε τις ,εαν πάλι δεν γουστάρεις ,βάλε νόβα ή ότε τιβί.  Λύσεις (νόμιμες) υπάρχουν ,εαν υπάρχει και καλή διάθεση κάποια θα σε ικανοποιεί.


Οι κινηματογράφοι είναι ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που κλαίγονται ότι χάνουν έσοδα. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ λοιπόν και ΔΕΝ θα τους εξαιρέσω γιατί και εκείνοι ίδιοι είναι. Είναι μέρος της βιομηχανίας του κινηματογράφου που κλαίγεται και κατηγορεί τους τρίτους για διαφυγόντα κέρδη και δεν κοιτάζουν την καμπούρα τους. Είναι εκείνοι που σε συνεργασία με τα στούντιο και τις εταιρείες διανομής προβάλουν ό,τι συμφέρει τη τσέπη τους. Και στη τσέπη τους καταλήγουν λεφτά όχι μόνο από εισιτήρια αλλά και από «συμφωνίες»... Αντιλαμβανόμαστε. 

Και φυσικά ουδείς έχει ασχοληθεί με το απαράδεκτο φαινόμενο που λέγεται διαφημίσεις στο κινηματογράφο. Επιπλέον τα μεγάλα στούντιο παραγωγής εύκολα μπορούν να προβούν σε κατάλληλες ενέργειες ώστε να σταματήσουν να προβάλλονται διαφημίσεις στις αίθουσες που παίζουν τα έργα τους  :Smile:  Αντιλαμβανόμαστε.


Οι αστειότητες περί πενικιλίνης και ότι αν δεν υπήρχαν οι εταιρείες δεν θα είχε εφευρεθεί τρόπος μαζικής παραγωγής................... ή ότι δεν θα υπήρχαν φάρμακα οπότε τι καλές είναι οι εταιρείες που μας τα παρέχουν............... δεν αξίζουν ΚΑΝ σχολιασμού...

----------


## stelios4711

> Eι, κλεφταραδες, πως κανετε ετσι;
> Και εγω εχω να πληρωσω για ταινια πολυ καιρο, αλλα δεν κανω ετσι.
> 
> Αν ολοι εσεις ειχατε εισοδημα 5.000€ το μηνα, δεκαρα δε θα δινατε για τις τιμες κλπ, τοσο μεγαλο ειναι το integrity σας.
> 
> Ξερω, ξερω, το Netflix, εχει 30 εκ. συνδρομητες και υπαρχει σε 800 εκ. (και βαλε) πλυθησμο που εχει τεραστιο εισοδημα.
> 
> Πολυ μπλα μπλα και πολυ κλο κλο ειστε ολοι, γιατι δαν παραδεχεσται οτι το τσαμπα ειναι το πιο φτηνο και ευκολο;


Φυσικά. Αν είχαμε δεκαπλάσιο μισθό δεν θα τους λέγαμε κλέφτες γιατί αυτά που θα ζητούσαν θα ήταν λογικά βάσει του μισθού μας.
Για αυτό λέμε να πάνε τις τιμές δέκα φορές ποιο κάτω τις τιμές γιατί ο τωρινός μισθός μας είναι δέκα φορές ποιο κάτω από τα 5.000€  (όσοι είναι τυχεροί και τον έχουν και αυτόν)

----------


## odd

> Eι, κλεφταραδες, πως κανετε ετσι;
> Και εγω εχω να πληρωσω για ταινια πολυ καιρο, αλλα δεν κανω ετσι.
> 
> Αν ολοι εσεις ειχατε εισοδημα 5.000€ το μηνα, δεκαρα δε θα δινατε για τις τιμες κλπ, τοσο μεγαλο ειναι το integrity σας.
> 
> Ξερω, ξερω, το Netflix, εχει 30 εκ. συνδρομητες και υπαρχει σε 800 εκ. (και βαλε) πλυθησμο που εχει τεραστιο εισοδημα.
> 
> Πολυ μπλα μπλα και πολυ κλο κλο ειστε ολοι, γιατι δαν παραδεχεσται οτι το τσαμπα ειναι το πιο φτηνο και ευκολο;


Το τερμάτισες σε αντίφαση.

Το τζάμπα είναι πιο φτηνό αλλά όχι κατ' ανάγκη ποιο εύκολο. Επίσης παίζει ρόλο πόση διαφορά έχει το τζάμπα από την επί πληρωμή υπηρεσία.

Αν οι αμερικάνοι με μέσο μισθό 50-60 χιλιάρικα το χρόνο δίνουν 150 δολάρια το χρόνο (σχεδόν τζάμπα δηλ) για το netflix δεν έχουν λόγο να κατεβάσουν κάτι παράνομα. Για αυτό δεν έχουν τα ίδια επίπεδα πειρατείας.

Εδώ ούτε αυτή η δυνατότητα με 10 ευρώ το μήνα δεν υπάρχει παρόλο που ο μέσος μισθός είναι υποδιπλάσιος, υποτριπλάσιος και βάλε.

Τι δεν καταλαβαίνεις;

----------


## yiapap

Ερώτηση (κυρίως προς linoleum):
Γιατί η όποια Netflix δεν προσφέρει τις streaming υπηρεσίες της και στην Ελλάδα σε ένα λογικό κόστος;
Γιατί οι εμπλεκόμενοι/ενδιαφερόμενοι δεν κάνουν μια συνεργασία με την όποια Netflix ώστε αυτή να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες της στην Ελλάδα;

Υποθέτω ότι τεχνικά δεν είναι πρόβλημα να επιτρέψει IP από Ελλάδα ή συνδρομές από Έλληνες. Άρα ποιο είναι το εμπόδιο;

----------


## Gordito

Λογικα, θα πρεπει να πληρωσει και εδω για δικαιωματα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Φυσικά. Αν είχαμε δεκαπλάσιο μισθό δεν θα τους λέγαμε κλέφτες γιατί αυτά που θα ζητούσαν θα ήταν λογικά βάσει του μισθού μας.
> Για αυτό λέμε να πάνε τις τιμές δέκα φορές ποιο κάτω τις τιμές γιατί ο τωρινός μισθός μας είναι δέκα φορές ποιο κάτω από τα 5.000€  (όσοι είναι τυχεροί και τον έχουν και αυτόν)


Kαλα.
Θυμησε μου σε λιγο καιρο ποσους συνδρομητες θα εχει το napster.gr

----------


## PopManiac

> Λογικα, θα πρεπει να πληρωσει και εδω για δικαιωματα.


Αφού ήδη τα πληρώνει τα δικαιώματα, άντε να προσέθετε και τίποτε άλλο στο μπουκέτο  :Wink: 

Για σκέψου κάτι καλύτερο  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Αφού ήδη τα πληρώνει τα δικαιώματα, άντε να προσέθετε και τίποτε άλλο στο μπουκέτο 
> 
> Για σκέψου κάτι καλύτερο


Οχι δυστυχώς τα δικαιώματα προβολής πάνε ανά χωρά,   άλλη τιμή πχ έχει να προβάλεις μια ταινία στην Ελλάδα και άλλη στην Αγγλία.
Αν δεις θα δεις οτι το netflix υπάρχει σε χώρες που η καλωδιακή και η συνδρομητική δορυφορική έχει μεγάλη βάση χρηστών

----------


## PopManiac

> Οχι δυστυχώς τα δικαιώματα προβολής πάνε ανά χωρά,   άλλη τιμή πχ έχει να προβάλεις μια ταινία στην Ελλάδα και άλλη στην Αγγλία.
> Αν δεις θα δεις οτι το netflix υπάρχει σε χώρες που η καλωδιακή και η συνδρομητική δορυφορική έχει μεγάλη βάση χρηστών


Σπύρο, γι'αυτό μίλησα για μπουκέτο, συγνώμη δεν έγινα αντιληπτός...

Από εκεί και πέρα, πάλι, έχω μια αίσθηση πως αυτό πλέον δεν ισχύει λόγω της απόφασης ΔΕΕ για δικαιώματα FIFA όπου το Δικαστήριο είπε πως σε μια Ενιαία Αγορά που είναι η ΕΕ δεν επιτρέπεται διαφοροποίηση δικαιωμάτων τουλάχιστον για παιχνίδια FIFA αλλά είμαι βέβαιος πως αν ισχύει αυτό για FIFA σαφώς θα ισχύει και για ταινίες.

Άρα, και δίκιο να έχεις πάλι μας οδηγεί στις κουμπάρες που παίζουν μερικοί που "αθώα" μιλάνε μόνο για πειρατεία / κλοπή κλπ χωρίς να αναφέρονται σε κλέφτες από την άλλη μεριά και μάλιστα σε μαζικότερη κλίμακα  :Wink: 

Και τέλος πάντων, εδώ οι εταιρείες μουσικής πολέμησαν την Αpple χρόνια και έγειραν κάθε εμπόδιο που μπορούσαν κατά των ηλεκτρονικά πωλούμενων μουσικών κομματιών. Το λέω, πάλι, γιατί έχουμε ένα αδηφάγο τέρας που προσπαθεί να απομυζήσει κάθε ξίγκι από κάθε μύγα.

Όχι πως οι πειρατές είναι (είμαστε :Razz: ) ήρωες αλλά νισάφι με τα βιολιά και το δράμα που πουλάνε μερικοί εδώ (που κατά ομολογία τους κατεβάζουν!)

----------


## sdikr

> Σπύρο, γι'αυτό μίλησα για μπουκέτο, συγνώμη δεν έγινα αντιληπτός...
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα, πάλι, έχω μια αίσθηση πως αυτό πλέον δεν ισχύει λόγω της απόφασης ΔΕΕ για δικαιώματα FIFA όπου το Δικαστήριο είπε πως σε μια Ενιαία Αγορά που είναι η ΕΕ δεν επιτρέπεται διαφοροποίηση δικαιωμάτων τουλάχιστον για παιχνίδια FIFA αλλά είμαι βέβαιος πως αν ισχύει αυτό για FIFA σαφώς θα ισχύει και για ταινίες.
> 
> Άρα, και δίκιο να έχεις πάλι μας οδηγεί στις κουμπάρες που παίζουν μερικοί που "αθώα" μιλάνε μόνο για πειρατεία / κλοπή κλπ χωρίς να αναφέρονται σε κλέφτες από την άλλη μεριά και μάλιστα σε μαζικότερη κλίμακα 
> 
> Και τέλος πάντων, εδώ οι εταιρείες μουσικής πολέμησαν την Αpple χρόνια και έγειραν κάθε εμπόδιο που μπορούσαν κατά των ηλεκτρονικά πωλούμενων μουσικών κομματιών. Το λέω, πάλι, γιατί έχουμε ένα αδηφάγο τέρας που προσπαθεί να απομυζήσει κάθε ξίγκι από κάθε μύγα.
> 
> Όχι πως οι πειρατές είναι (είμαστε) ήρωες αλλά νισάφι με τα βιολιά και το δράμα που πουλάνε μερικοί εδώ (που κατά ομολογία τους κατεβάζουν!)


το οτι θέλουν να βγάλουν απο την μύγα ξίγκι αλλά και γάλα το ξέρουμε!
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως έχεις το δικαίωμα να το βλέπεις τζάμπα νόμιμα,   δες το τζάμπα και μην προσπαθείς να πεις στον εαυτό σου ότι δεν κάνεις κάτι που δεν είναι νόμιμο.

Ναι και εγώ βλέπω παράνομα ταινίες,  θα μπορούσα και εγώ να λέω διάφορα το ότι δεν είναι κλοπή κλπ για να νιώσω καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου, αλλά γιατί να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## PopManiac

> το οτι θέλουν να βγάλουν απο την μύγα ξίγκι αλλά και γάλα το ξέρουμε!
> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως έχεις το δικαίωμα να το βλέπεις τζάμπα νόμιμα,   δες το τζάμπα και μην προσπαθείς να πεις στον εαυτό σου ότι δεν κάνεις κάτι που δεν είναι νόμιμο.
> 
> Ναι και εγώ βλέπω παράνομα ταινίες,  θα μπορούσα και εγώ να λέω διάφορα το ότι δεν είναι κλοπή κλπ για να νιώσω καλύτερα με τον εαυτό μου, αλλά γιατί να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο;


Κοίτα κλοπή δεν είναι, είναι παραβίαση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και σαφώς και ουδέποτε θα με διαβάσεις να δίνω στην πειρατεία κάποια διάσταση επανάστασης ή Τσε Γκεβάρα.

Βέβαια, μου γεννάται όμως το εξής ερώτημα:

Είναι αδιαμφισβήτητο γεγονός, για όσους αγοράζουν CD ακόμα όπως εγώ (είμαι συλλέκτης και μου αρέσει πολύ), πως οι τιμές CD τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν πέσει δραματικά, σε σημείο που σήμερα στο ΗΒ βρίσκει κανείς κομμάτια πρώτης κυκλοφορίας στην μισή τιμή από ότι έβγαιναν προ 10ετίας (ακόμα θυμάμαι τα 20άρια που έδινα σε CD που σήμερα έχουν πέσει στο μισό και λιγότερο).

Αν δεν υπήρχε η πειρατεία ακόμα και οι Νιγηριανοί με τα CD στους δρόμους στην Ελλάδα, θα είχαμε τέτοιες μειώσεις, θα πουλούνταν σήμερα τόσο φθηνά CD και mp3 online; 

Βλέπεις δεν είναι καθόλου απλό το θέμα όταν έχεις απέναντί σου κλέφτες με βούλα και σφραγίδα  :Wink:

----------


## sgiak

πολυεθνικές της βιομηχανίας του θεάματος VS τελικός χρήστης

πολυεθνικές της φαρμακοβιομηχανίας VS τελικός χρήστης

Ποιος είναι ο ισχυρός;

Ακόμη όμως κι αν διαφωνήσουμε στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση για το ποιος είναι ο ισχυρός, θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε στο εξής:

Όταν κάποιος υπερασπίζεται με απίστευτο σθένος τα συμφέροντα του ισχυρού έναντι του αδυνάτου…

…ε, δεν μπορεί να το κάνει από ιδεαλισμό

ή είναι τρελός ή επαγγελματίας

PS. Οι τοποθετήσεις ορισμένων είναι απίθανες. Όμως από αυτούς τους ορισμένους (δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω πιο συγκεκριμένα) αν κάποιος συγκεντρώσει όλα τα σχόλια που έκαναν σ’ αυτή τη συζήτηση και τα διαβάσει συγκεντρωμένα θα εκπλαγεί.

----------


## sdikr

> Κοίτα κλοπή δεν είναι, είναι παραβίαση πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και σαφώς και ουδέποτε θα με διαβάσεις να δίνω στην πειρατεία κάποια διάσταση επανάστασης ή Τσε Γκεβάρα.
> 
> Βέβαια, μου γεννάται όμως το εξής ερώτημα:
> 
> Είναι αδιαμφισβήτητο γεγονός, για όσους αγοράζουν CD ακόμα όπως εγώ (είμαι συλλέκτης και μου αρέσει πολύ), πως οι τιμές CD τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν πέσει δραματικά, σε σημείο που σήμερα στο ΗΒ βρίσκει κανείς κομμάτια πρώτης κυκλοφορίας στην μισή τιμή από ότι έβγαιναν προ 10ετίας (ακόμα θυμάμαι τα 20άρια που έδινα σε CD που σήμερα έχουν πέσει στο μισό και λιγότερο).
> 
> Αν δεν υπήρχε η πειρατεία ακόμα και οι Νιγηριανοί με τα CD στους δρόμους στην Ελλάδα, θα είχαμε τέτοιες μειώσεις, θα πουλούνταν σήμερα τόσο φθηνά CD και mp3 online; 
> 
> Βλέπεις δεν είναι καθόλου απλό το θέμα όταν έχεις απέναντί σου κλέφτες με βούλα και σφραγίδα


Η διάφοροι με τα cd (ή τις κασέτες, δισκέτες κλπ) υπήρχανε και πριν 10 χρόνια,  δεν μπορείς λοιπόν να πεις οτι φταίνε ή δεν φταίνε που πέσανε οι τιμές.
Παλιότερα πχ η κασέτα ήταν ποιο φθήνη απο την εκδοσή σε δίσκο ή σε cd,  κάπου πλήρωνες και αέρα σε αυτό και δεν φταίγανε μόνο οι εταιρίες αλλά και ο καταναλωτής που έδινε τα εξτρά χρήμματα για την οποία εκδοσή.

----------


## PopManiac

> Η διάφοροι με τα cd (ή τις κασέτες, δισκέτες κλπ) υπήρχανε και πριν 10 χρόνια,  δεν μπορείς λοιπόν να πεις οτι φταίνε ή δεν φταίνε που πέσανε οι τιμές.
> Παλιότερα πχ η κασέτα ήταν ποιο φθήνη απο την εκδοσή σε δίσκο ή σε cd,  κάπου πλήρωνες και αέρα σε αυτό και δεν φταίγανε μόνο οι εταιρίες αλλά και ο καταναλωτής που έδινε τα εξτρά χρήμματα για την οποία εκδοσή.


Καμία, καρακαμία σχέση ρε Σπύρο, τι λέμε τώρα; Ίσα κι όμοια η "πειρατεία" των 80s που ήταν στις παρυφές της μουσικής βιομηχανίας με την κασέτα που σου έγραφε το γειτονικό δισκάδικο και ίδιο πράγμα να κατεβάζεις όλο το CD και να το καις στην αυθεντική του ποιότητα με πλήρη πρόσβαση απολύτως δωρεάν σε χιλιάδες (ή εκατομμύρια ακόμα) άλμπουμ;;;;;;;;;

Δεν εξήρω την πειρατεία, όμως δεν μπορώ να μην βρίσκω μία άμεση σχέση μεταξύ αυτής και της τεράστιας πτώσης τιμών στα CD τα τελευταία χρόνια. Που με (ξανα)οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα πως, ΟΚ, κλέφτες οι πειρατές μεν, αλλά καρα-κλέφτες οι της μουσικής και κινηματογραφικής βιομηχανίας δε...

Και δε νομίζω πως χωρεί αμφισβήτηση ποιος είναι ο μεγαλύτερος κλέφτης και αρπακτικό, έτσι;;;;  :Wink:

----------


## alexnir

Αν και η τελευταια σελιδα ειναι απολαυση να την διαβαζεις (σωστοι σχολιασμοι και σωστα επιχειρηματα), πιστευω πως τα πραγματα ειναι πιο απλα.
Κατεβαζει καποιος γιατι δεν μπορει να παει κινηματογραφο 10 φορες που θελει, αλλα 2, λογω οικονομικων καταστασεων.
Απο την αλλη οι κινηματογραφοι, δεν ριχνουν τις τιμες μεσα στην κριση, αλλα προσπαθουν με "προσφορες" να ξαναμαζεψουν κοσμο.

Η πειρατεια υπαρχει παντου (στις ΗΠΑ μαλιστα ανερχετε σε ποσοστο 18% οπως θα δειτε εδω: http://iguru.gr/2013/07/25/movie-cen...among-pirates/  και αφορα ποσοστο ΜΙΑΣ ταινιας).

Αλλα η αντιρρηση μου σε ολη την κουβεντα ειναι το εξης. Καποιοι λενε "και 0,50€ να το χρεωνανε παλι θα κατεβαζες γιατι το τσαμπα ειναι πιο γλυκο".
Αυτο ειναι λαθος. Περνετε μια σκεψη/πιθανοτητα και την αναγετε σε κανονα!
Και εκει ξεκιναει ολη η διαφωνια των μελων εδω μεσα.
Η πραξη παντως εχει δειξει πως ο κοσμος προτιμαει και τις "προσφορες" που κανουν οι κινηματογραφοι αλλα και τις προσφορες που κανουν τα κατα τοπους dvd-club. Και αυτο, αν και δεν εχω επισημα στοιχεια, το βλεπω απο την κινηση σε αυτα τα μερη και τους ανθρωπους που συναναστρεφομαι.

----------


## sdikr

> Καμία, καρακαμία σχέση ρε Σπύρο, τι λέμε τώρα; Ίσα κι όμοια η "πειρατεία" των 80s που ήταν στις παρυφές της μουσικής βιομηχανίας με την κασέτα που σου έγραφε το γειτονικό δισκάδικο και ίδιο πράγμα να κατεβάζεις όλο το CD και να το καις στην αυθεντική του ποιότητα με πλήρη πρόσβαση απολύτως δωρεάν σε χιλιάδες (ή εκατομμύρια ακόμα) άλμπουμ;;;;;;;;;
> 
> Δεν εξήρω την πειρατεία, όμως δεν μπορώ να μην βρίσκω μία άμεση σχέση μεταξύ αυτής και της τεράστιας πτώσης τιμών στα CD τα τελευταία χρόνια. Που με (ξανα)οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα πως, ΟΚ, κλέφτες οι πειρατές μεν, αλλά καρα-κλέφτες οι της μουσικής και κινηματογραφικής βιομηχανίας δε...
> 
> Και δε νομίζω πως χωρεί αμφισβήτηση ποιος είναι ο μεγαλύτερος κλέφτης και αρπακτικό, έτσι;;;;


Μίλησα και για cd παραπάνω τα copy,   οι κασέτες - δίσκοι - cd  σαν σύνολο αναφερόμουνα στο τι τιμές είχαν τα γνήσια τότε

----------


## lalenium

> Αλλα η αντιρρηση μου σε ολη την κουβεντα ειναι το εξης. Καποιοι λενε "και 0,50€ να το χρεωνανε παλι θα κατεβαζες γιατι το τσαμπα ειναι πιο γλυκο".
> Αυτο ειναι λαθος. Περνετε μια σκεψη/πιθανοτητα και την αναγετε σε κανονα!
> Και εκει ξεκιναει ολη η διαφωνια των μελων εδω μεσα.
> Η πραξη παντως εχει δειξει πως ο κοσμος προτιμαει και τις "προσφορες" που κανουν οι κινηματογραφοι αλλα και τις προσφορες που κανουν τα κατα τοπους dvd-club. Και αυτο, αν και δεν εχω επισημα στοιχεια, το βλεπω απο την κινηση σε αυτα τα μερη και τους ανθρωπους που συναναστρεφομαι.


Σε μια ξένη εφημερίδα διάβαζα ένα άρθρο σχετικά με την στασιμότητα που επικρατεί με τις εφαρμογές στο android ,δηλαδή με το ότι δεν βγαίνουνε καινούρια πράγματα. Το android έχει πολύ υψηλά ποσοστά πειρατείας
παγκοσμίως, ειδικά δε στην Ελλάδα το ποσοστό είναι γύρω στο 90%΄. Οι εφαρμογές στο android έχουν έναν
μέσο όρο τιμής γύρω στο 1 Ευρώ ,εκεί ποια είναι η δικαιολογία; Η τιμή;

Όταν ο άλλος έχει μάθει στο τζάμπα ,και για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο θεωρεί ως αναπόσπαστο δημοκρατικό του δικαίωμα
να κατεβάζει ματρόσκες ,βιβλία ,λογισμικό ,μουσική ,περιοδικά ,τσόντες ,παιχνίδια και γενικά οτιδήποτε μπορεί να κατέβει μέσω μιας γραμμής adsl τζάμπα και 0,10 λεπτά να του βάλεις την ταινία ,το παιχνίδι ,το λογισμικό ,το βιβλίο θα το κατεβάσει τζάμπα τελεία και παύλα.

----------


## PopManiac

> Σε μια ξένη εφημερίδα διάβαζα ένα άρθρο σχετικά με την στασιμότητα που επικρατεί με τις εφαρμογές στο android ,δηλαδή με το ότι δεν βγαίνουνε καινούρια πράγματα. Το android έχει πολύ υψηλά ποσοστά πειρατείας
> παγκοσμίως, ειδικά δε στην Ελλάδα το ποσοστό είναι γύρω στο 90%΄. Οι εφαρμογές στο android έχουν έναν
> μέσο όρο τιμής γύρω στο 1 Ευρώ ,εκεί ποια είναι η δικαιολογία; Η τιμή;
> 
> Όταν ο άλλος έχει μάθει στο τζάμπα ,και για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο θεωρεί ως αναπόσπαστο δημοκρατικό του δικαίωμα
> να κατεβάζει ματρόσκες ,βιβλία ,λογισμικό ,μουσική ,περιοδικά ,τσόντες ,παιχνίδια και γενικά οτιδήποτε μπορεί να κατέβει μέσω μιας γραμμής adsl τζάμπα και 0,10 λεπτά να του βάλεις την ταινία ,το παιχνίδι ,το λογισμικό ,το βιβλίο θα το κατεβάσει τζάμπα τελεία και παύλα.


Ναι, ΟΚ, το λάβαμε το (τρολλο)μήνυμα, οι εταιρείες πεινάνε, οι πειρατές τρώνε με χρυσά κουτάλια, οι δημιουργοί καταστρέφονται και ζούνε σε χαρτόκουτα στους δρόμους, τα διοικητικά συμβούλια των εταιρειών της μουσικής και κινηματογραφικής βιομηχανίας συνεδριάζουν στο ισόγειο για να μην πηδάνε τα στελέχη από το παράθυρο σε στιγμές απόγνωσης όταν βλέπουν πως η πειρατεία τις έχει βάλει όλες στο κόκκινο και οι καλλιτέχνες είναι στην ψάθα, ενώ οι άθλιοι πειρατές και τσαμπατζήδες κάνουνε πάρτι..

Μας τα είπατε και τα ξαναματαείπατε...

Κάτι να προτείνετε μπας και έχετε;

----------


## apnet

> Σε μια ξένη εφημερίδα διάβαζα ένα άρθρο σχετικά με την στασιμότητα που επικρατεί με τις εφαρμογές στο android ,δηλαδή με το ότι δεν βγαίνουνε καινούρια πράγματα. Το android έχει πολύ υψηλά ποσοστά πειρατείας
> παγκοσμίως, ειδικά δε στην Ελλάδα το ποσοστό είναι γύρω στο 90%΄. Οι εφαρμογές στο android έχουν έναν
> μέσο όρο τιμής γύρω στο 1 Ευρώ ,εκεί ποια είναι η δικαιολογία; Η τιμή;
> 
> Όταν ο άλλος έχει μάθει στο τζάμπα ,και για κάποιον περίεργο λόγο θεωρεί ως αναπόσπαστο δημοκρατικό του δικαίωμα
> να κατεβάζει ματρόσκες ,βιβλία ,λογισμικό ,μουσική ,περιοδικά ,τσόντες ,παιχνίδια και γενικά οτιδήποτε μπορεί να κατέβει μέσω μιας γραμμής adsl τζάμπα και 0,10 λεπτά να του βάλεις την ταινία ,το παιχνίδι ,το λογισμικό ,το βιβλίο θα το κατεβάσει τζάμπα τελεία και παύλα.


Μπορεί εύκολα να το ξεμάθει όταν θα μπορεί να τα έχει όλα αυτά χωρίς να αισθάνεται ότι τον ξεζουμίζουν. Επιπλέον όσοι τα προσφέρουν όλα αυτά θα έχουν πολύ μικρότερο κοινό για να τα προσφέρουν. Όπως μια εταιρεία θα κοιτάξει το οικονομικό της συμφέρον το ίδιο θα κάνει και ο κάθε ιδιώτης. Όπως είπε σωστά νωρίτερα κάποιος τα συμφέροντα των εταιρειών με εκείνα των πελατών (ειδικά στην περίπτωση της τιμής) είναι εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετα. Αντί λοιπόν να εξαπολύουν κατηγορίες προσπαθώντας να κερδίσουν την κοινή γνώμη και να επιβάλλουν το συμφέρον τους, καλό είναι να δουν τη γενικότερη εικόνα και να συμφωνήσουμε σε κάποιο σημείο που θα είναι ανεκτό και για τις δύο πλευρές. Όταν όμως ορισμένοι καλομαθαίνουν να κολυμπάνε στο χρήμα με «κόλπα» και νομικές χειραγωγήσεις δύσκολα κάνουν πίσω... 

Έχουν στήσει μια καλή μπίζνα και θεωρούν δικαίωμά τους να βάζουν ό,τι τιμές θέλουν και ο κόσμος να πληρώνει. Για να σε πληρώσει όμως πρέπει να του προσφέρεις κάτι που θα θεωρεί ότι αξίζει τα λεφτά που του ζητάς. Όταν με την αισχροκέρδεια η εξίσωση αυτή χαλάει, αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα.

Τώρα που τα CD πωλούνται ακόμα και στα περίπτερα με 10 ευρώ οι μαύροι έχουν σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί... Όταν είχαν 20 ευρώ έβρισκες μαύρο στη γωνία του σπιτιού σου...
Έχουν μήπως χασούρα τώρα; ΟΧΙ. Απλά έχουν λιγότερα κέρδη. Σου λέει αντί να κλείσω θα βγάζω λιγότερα. Ας βγάζουν λιγότερα λοιπόν, γιατί δε νομίζω πως δικαιούται κανείς να έχει 7 κότερα ξεζουμίζοντας το κόσμο με πλύση εγκεφάλου και νομικές χειραγωγήσεις από τη θέση ισχύος που κατέχει, για να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.

----------


## lalenium

> Έχουν στήσει μια καλή μπίζνα και θεωρούν δικαίωμά τους να βάζουν ό,τι τιμές θέλουν και ο κόσμος να πληρώνει. Για να σε πληρώσει όμως πρέπει να του προσφέρεις κάτι που θα θεωρεί ότι αξίζει τα λεφτά που του ζητάς. Όταν με την αισχροκέρδεια η εξίσωση αυτή χαλάει, αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα.


Μην το κουράζουμε το θέμα η ουσία είναι μια ,από τότε που εφευρέθηκε το p2p ,εφευρέθηκαν και οι δικαιολογίες για
την παράνομη χρήση του ,ξαφνικά τα στούντιο γίνανε μοβόρικα που πίνουνε το αίμα του κοσμάκη κτλπ κτλπ τα έχουμε πει αυτά ,όλοι πιστεύω ότι κατεβάζουμε παράνομα ας είμαστε απλά ειλικρινείς ότι κλέβουμε επειδή μπορούμε και ας
αφήσουμε τις θεωρίες. Αν αύριο εφευρεθεί τρόπος να κατεβάζουμε μπύρες από τον υπολογιστή παράνομα ,θα βρούμε
δικαιολογίες για τις κακούργες και ανάλγητες ζυθοποιίες που τόσα χρόνια μας χαλάνε το στομάχι με το υπερτιμημένο σκάρτο πράγμα που μας πουλάνε.




> Τώρα που τα CD πωλούνται ακόμα και στα περίπτερα με 10 ευρώ οι μαύροι έχουν σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί...


Να και άλλο ένα θύμα της πειρατείας ,οι Αφρικάνοι. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση τον πειρατή τον έφαγε η πρόοδος ή πιο συγκεκριμένα οι νέες μέθοδοι πειρατείας!




> Έχουν μήπως χασούρα τώρα; ΟΧΙ. Απλά έχουν λιγότερα κέρδη.


Ναι έχουν λιγότερα κέρδη ,προφανώς υπάρχουν κάποιοι μ@λάκες ακόμα που πληρώνουν. Που θα πάει θα ξυπνήσουν και αυτοί.

----------


## BlindG

> Μην το κουράζουμε το θέμα η ουσία είναι μια ,από τότε που εφευρέθηκε το p2p ,εφευρέθηκαν και οι δικαιολογίες για
> την παράνομη χρήση του ,ξαφνικά τα στούντιο γίνανε μοβόρικα που πίνουνε το αίμα του κοσμάκη.


Επειδή -σύμφωνα πάντα με το προφίλ σου- δεν είσαι νέος, θυμάμαι *τουλάχιστον στη μουσική βιομηχανία*, οι εταιρίες να αγοράζουν άσημες -τότε- ΔΙΣΚΑΡΕΣ για *ψίχουλα* (κυριολεκτώ) και όταν θησαύριζαν από τον κόπο των άλλων (και για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους: Παίζει ρόλο και η προώθηση, αλλά όταν ο άλλος έχει γράψει *ΚΟΜΜΑΤΑΡΕΣ*, η δουλειά της προώθησης είναι μηδαμινή) και επειδή τα αρχικά συμβόλαια ήταν *ληστρικά* (όπως ανέφερα πιο πριν) οι εταιρίες λέγανε "ααααααααα, έχεις συμβόλαιο φιλαράκι, δεν παίρνεις τίποτα".

Οι "εταιρίες" δεν έγιναν "μοβόρικες" την εποχή του kazaa και του napster. Πάντα ήταν, απλώς ο κόσμος δεν είχε τρόπο να αντιδράσει πέρα από το tape-trading.

Επίσης, εξήγησέ μου γιατί έδινα κάποτε 6000 δρχ (ποσό που σε σχέση με τις τότε αμοιβές, ήταν απλά παρανοϊκό) για να πάρω ένα cd το οποίο τώρα μπορώ να πάρω με 7 ευρώ (και κάτω).

Σταματήστε να κλαίγεστε όλοι εσείς της βιομηχανίας. Δεν έχει νόημα. Τώρα *επιτέλους* ο κόσμος παίρνει το αίμα του πίσω για όλες τις μπαρούφες που έχει πληρώσει τα τελευταία χρόνια.

ΣΥΝ οτι η βιομηχανία έχει πιαστεί σε ΑΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΟ ύπνο και *ΟΥΔΕΠΟΤΕ* ενδιαφέρθηκε να *εκμεταλλευτεί* τις νέες τεχνολογίες και να αλλάξει τρόπο διανομής (έχει ήδη προτείνει πράγματα ο PopManiac πιο πριν αλλά χρρρζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ-ροοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοον..... ύπνος/ροχαλητό), οπότε πληρώνει το τίμημα.

Και επειδή δεν τρέφουμε αυταπάτες,
*Το κατέβασμα είναι παράνομο, τελεία και παύλα.* Δεν σηκώνει συζήτηση.

----------


## lalenium

> Οι "εταιρίες" δεν έγιναν "μοβόρικες" την εποχή του kazaa και του napster. Πάντα ήταν, απλώς ο κόσμος δεν είχε τρόπο να αντιδράσει πέρα από το tape-trading.


Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω από την αρχή ,είναι ότι δεν είναι το θέμα αν οι εταιρίες είναι μοβόρικες ή όχι ,ακόμα
και εαν όλες οι ταινίες ήταν αριστουργήματα ,ακόμα και εαν οι εταιρίες πούλαγαν έναντι συμβολικού τιμήματος και
ήταν φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα που δεν τους ενδιέφερε το κέρδος ,η πειρατεία και πάλι θα ανθούσε γιατί αυτός που
το βρίσκει τζάμπα θα το πάρει τζάμπα ,ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν τις υποκριτικές δικαιολογίες του τύπου "η πειρατεία είναι η αντίδραση μου απέναντι στις κακές εταιρίες".

Κλέβεις απλά επειδή μπορείς και δεν σε πιάνουν και μόνο ,ας αφήσουμε τα "υψηλά νοήματα" λοιπόν στην άκρη.




> Επίσης, εξήγησέ μου γιατί έδινα κάποτε 6000 δρχ για να πάρω ένα cd το οποίο τώρα μπορώ να πάρω με 7 ευρώ (και κάτω).


Παλιά έδινες 6.000 ραμές και είχες πολλούς αξιόλογους δίσκους να αγοράσεις ,τώρα και που πήγε 7 Ευρώ έτσι όπως έχει καταντήσει η μουσική βιομηχανία είναι δώρο άδωρο ,να αγοράσεις τι;

----------


## BlindG

> Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πω από την αρχή ,είναι ότι δεν είναι το θέμα αν οι εταιρίες είναι μοβόρικες ή όχι ,ακόμα
> και εαν όλες οι ταινίες ήταν αριστουργήματα ,ακόμα και εαν οι εταιρίες πούλαγαν έναντι συμβολικού τιμήματος και
> ήταν φιλανθρωπικά ιδρύματα που δεν τους ενδιέφερε το κέρδος ,η πειρατεία και πάλι θα ανθούσε γιατί αυτός που
> το βρίσκει τζάμπα θα το πάρει τζάμπα ,ας αφήσουμε λοιπόν τις υποκριτικές δικαιολογίες του τύπου "η πειρατεία είναι η αντίδραση μου απέναντι στις κακές εταιρίες".



Ισχύει *ΚΑΙ* αυτό που λες, αλλά *πάλι* το βλέπεις μονόπλευρα:
όταν έχουν περάσει ΤΟΣΑ χρόνια που οι εταιρίες είχαν τα γένια ΚΑΙ τα χτένια μαζί, τώρα είναι λογικό ο κόσμος να θέλει να τους πάρει τα σώβρακα, είτε σου φαίνεται κακό είτε όχι.

ΟΜΟΙΩΣ, μπορώ να σου πω, πως οι εταιρίες *ΛΗΣΤΕΥΤΑΝ* τόσα χρόνια, τόσο τους δημιουργούς, όσο και τους καταναλωτές, *επειδή κανείς δεν μπορούσε να τους ελέγξει*. Άρα λοιπόν γιατί ο ληστής να παραπονιέται τώρα που τον ληστεύουν;

----------


## apnet

Αν υπήρχαν λογικές τιμές αντί για ληστρικές μεθόδους τιμολόγησης και αν ο κόσμος ένιωθε πως αυτό που πληρώνει ανταποκρίνεται στη δαπάνη τότε ναι μεν θα υπήρχε πειρατεία αλλά φυσικά όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε να μιλάνε κάποιοι ΑΔΙΚΩΣ για διαφυγόντα κέρδη. Κέρδη χάνουν επειδή θέλουν και το σκύλο χορτάτο και τη πίτα γερή. Αυτά ΔΕΝ γίνονται. Τουλάχιστον όχι για πολύ  :Smile:  Τα αποτελέσματα αυτής και άλλων παρόμοιας λογικής πρακτικών τα αντιμετωπίζουμε τώρα.

ΟΙ ΜΑΥΡΟΙ ΕΧΑΣΑΝ ΤΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΑ CD ΠΩΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΣΕ ΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ. ΤΑ mp3 ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΑΡΑΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΑ ΠΛΟΥΤΙΖΕ ΣΤΗ ΠΛΑΤΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΑΥΡΩΝ ΔΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΥΣ ΨΙΧΟΥΛΑ. Ή μήπως είναι κανείς αρκετά αφελής ώστε να πιστεύει ότι πλούτιζαν οι μαύροι... Τι άλλο θα διαβάσουμε...;

----------


## Gordito

> Ισχύει *ΚΑΙ* αυτό που λες, αλλά *πάλι* το βλέπεις μονόπλευρα:
> όταν έχουν περάσει ΤΟΣΑ χρόνια που οι εταιρίες είχαν τα γένια ΚΑΙ τα χτένια μαζί, τώρα είναι λογικό ο κόσμος να θέλει να τους πάρει τα σώβρακα, είτε σου φαίνεται κακό είτε όχι.
> 
> ΟΜΟΙΩΣ, μπορώ να σου πω, πως οι εταιρίες *ΛΗΣΤΕΥΤΑΝ* τόσα χρόνια, τόσο τους δημιουργούς, όσο και τους καταναλωτές, *επειδή κανείς δεν μπορούσε να τους ελέγξει*. Άρα λοιπόν γιατί ο ληστής να παραπονιέται τώρα που τον ληστεύουν;


Παλι πολυ μπλα μπλα, χωρις ουσια.

Κοστολογησες δηλαδη ποσα πρεπει να παρει ο καλλιτεχνης, και αποφασισες οτι τους εκλεβαν οι εταιριες.

Φανταζομαι ξερεις τωρα, ποσο πρεπει να εχει και ενα cd ή μια υπηρεσια τυπου netflix.

Kανενα σπασμενο δε βγαζει κανενας κοσμος, το τζαμπα ειναι ευκολο και πιο απλο.

----------


## BlindG

Ευτυχώς που έλειπε ένα troll από την κουβέντα.

Ψάξε τι έχουν πάρει οι Helloween για τα Keeper 1 & 2.
Ψάξε τι είχαν πάρει οι Megadeth για το Killing.
Ψάξε τι είχαν πάρει οι Manowar για το Battle Hymns.

Μετά ξανάλα να μου πεις για μπλα μπλα.

----------


## Gordito

Δεν ξερω, δεν με ενδιαφερει, δεν ασχολουμαι, *ειναι εκτος θεματος*.

Και η Google δεν ειναι αγια-> μην πληρωσουμε ποτε για εφαρμογη
Και η Microsoft το ιδιο-> μην πληρωσουμε ποτε για Windows

Και η Apple και ολες τα ιδια ειναι.

----------


## famous-walker

> Kανενα σπασμενο δε βγαζει κανενας κοσμος, το τζαμπα ειναι ευκολο και πιο απλο.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως είναι πιο εύκολο και πιο απλό απο το να βάζεις να παίζει μια ταινία στο netflix.

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως είναι πιο εύκολο και πιο απλό απο το να βάζεις να παίζει μια ταινία στο netflix.


Αντε παλι με το netflix.
Το netflix δεν εχει και τοσους πολλους συνδρομητες εκτος Αμερικης. Και ειναι και διαθεσιμο σε παρα πολλες χωρες.

Οποτε; Εκτος Αμερικης εχει 6εκ. συνδρομητες μονο....

----------


## PopManiac

> Παλι πολυ μπλα μπλα, χωρις ουσια.
> 
> Κοστολογησες δηλαδη ποσα πρεπει να παρει ο καλλιτεχνης, και αποφασισες οτι τους εκλεβαν οι εταιριες.
> 
> *Φανταζομαι ξερεις τωρα, ποσο πρεπει να εχει και ενα cd* ή μια υπηρεσια τυπου netflix.
> 
> Kανενα σπασμενο δε βγαζει κανενας κοσμος, το τζαμπα ειναι ευκολο και πιο απλο.


Επειδή όντως τα τρολλ πάνε ζευγαρωτά εδώ (εσύ και άλλος ένας) και επειδή ως δηλωμένος downloader μάλλον γράφεις εδώ εν αναμονή του επόμενου mkv που θα σου έρθει για να το δεις και δεν έχεις κάτι καλύτερο να κάνεις, στο bold παραπάνω που μιλάς για τιμές cd, αν δεν σου είναι πολύ δύσκολο αναρωτήσου γιατί οι ίδιες οι εταιρείες σήμερα πουλούν CD πρώτης κυκλοφορίας στο 50% ή 60% της τιμής που για αντίστοιχα πρώτης κυκλοφορίας χρέωναν προ 10ετίας και βάλε.

Και μην μου πεις πως φθήνηνε η τεχνολογία παραγωγής γιατί τότε καλύτερα γράψε πως δεν έχεις ιδέα για το θέμα ή πες πως είναι εκτός θέματος αφού τα βρήκες σκούρα  :Whistling: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ή μην μου πεις πως σήμερα δεν έχουν κέρδος

----------


## famous-walker

> Αντε παλι με το netflix.
> Το netflix δεν εχει και τοσους πολλους συνδρομητες εκτος Αμερικης. Και ειναι και διαθεσιμο σε παρα πολλες χωρες.
> 
> Οποτε; Εκτος Αμερικης εχει 6εκ. συνδρομητες μονο....


Δεν απαντάς όμως στην ερώτηση...

----------


## Gordito

> Επειδή όντως τα τρολλ πάνε ζευγαρωτά εδώ (εσύ και άλλος ένας) και επειδή ως δηλωμένος downloader μάλλον γράφεις εδώ εν αναμονή του επόμενου mkv που θα σου έρθει για να το δεις και δεν έχεις κάτι καλύτερο να κάνεις, στο bold παραπάνω που μιλάς για τιμές cd, αν δεν σου είναι πολύ δύσκολο αναρωτήσου γιατί οι ίδιες οι εταιρείες σήμερα πουλούν CD πρώτης κυκλοφορίας στο 50% ή 60% της τιμής που για αντίστοιχα πρώτης κυκλοφορίας χρέωναν προ 10ετίας και βάλε.
> 
> Και μην μου πεις πως φθήνηνε η τεχνολογία παραγωγής γιατί τότε καλύτερα γράψε πως δεν έχεις ιδέα για το θέμα ή πες πως είναι εκτός θέματος αφού τα βρήκες σκούρα 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ή μην μου πεις πως σήμερα δεν έχουν κέρδος


Kαλα, καλα.
Συνεχισε και εσυ και ο αλλος τους χαρακτηρισμους περι τρολ. Εσεις 'εχετες δικιο' γιατι μαλλον ειστε σιγουροι οτι αυτο που λετε ειναι το σωστο και εμεις τρολαρουμε.

Η απαντηση ειναι πολυ απλη: *Η περατεια δεν υπηρχε πριν απο 10 χρονια, οπως σημερα.*

Επομενως λιγοτερες πωλησεις πλεον -> ριχνουμε τιμες.

*Πριν απο 10 χρονια λοιπον, εβγαζαν περισσοτερο κερδος, τωρα οχι.*

Ειναι κατι το μεμπτό;

Και τελικα, το θεμα ποιο ειναι; Οτι δεν βγαζουν οι εταιριες υπηρεσεις τυπου netflix?

*Το netflix στη Σκανδιναβια, τον Καναδα, Βραζιλια + Αργεντινη, Μεξικο + UK εχει 7εκ συνδρομητες.*

Και ερχομαι εγω και λεω.

*Και σε ολη την Ευρωπη να ερθει το Netflix, παλι πειρατικα θα κατεβαζει ο κοσμος.*

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν απαντάς όμως στην ερώτηση...


Εχεις εξηγηση για τους χρηστες netflix εκτος Αμερικης;

----------


## famous-walker

> Εχεις εξηγηση για τους χρηστες netflix εκτος Αμερικης;


Ένα ένα. 
Επιμένεις ότι το να κατεβάζεις είναι "πιο απλό και πιο εύκολο" από το να βάζεις να δεις μια ταινία σε μια υπηρεσία τέτοιου τύπου;

----------


## Gordito

> Ένα ένα. 
> Επιμένεις ότι το να κατεβάζεις είναι "πιο απλό και πιο εύκολο" από το να βάζεις να δεις μια ταινία σε μια υπηρεσία τέτοιου τύπου;


Εγω δεν μιλησα για netflix, ειπα οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο να κατεβασεις τζαμπα παρα να αγορασεις. Το netflix δεν υπαρχει παντου, και εχει μονο ταινιες.
To netflix και εγω μπορει να το εβαζα αν το ειχα διαθεσιμο, αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα το κραταγα.


Οπιοτε, ναι, για μενα που δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα του netflix, η πειρατεια ειναι η πιο ευκολη.

----------


## alexnir

φιλε μου καλε, πες μου απλα ποσα πηρε ο Σιδηροπουλος απο τη μουσικη βιομηχανια και πρεπει να πληρωσω το cd  του 5-6-10 ευρω!
Να σου πω εγω, που πηγα και αγορασα κασσετα δικια του, με τη δικη του μουσικη μετα απο παρασταση......0 πηρε!
Αρα γιατι να πληρωσω κατι που ο ιδιος δεν εχει πουλησει ποτε στη ζωη του? Σε ποιον πληρωνω πνευματικα δικαιωματα? Στους απογονους του?
Ή σε καποιον που ετσιθελικα οικιοποιηθηκε την δουλεια του και την πουλαει τωρα με 0 επισης κοστος?
Τι δεν καταλαβαινεις?

----------


## famous-walker

> Εγω δεν μιλησα για netflix, ειπα οτι ειναι πιο ευκολο να κατεβασεις τζαμπα παρα να αγορασεις. Το netflix δεν υπαρχει παντου, και εχει μονο ταινιες.
> To netflix και εγω μπορει να το εβαζα αν το ειχα διαθεσιμο, αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα το κραταγα.
> 
> 
> Οπιοτε, ναι, για μενα που δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα του netflix, η πειρατεια ειναι η πιο ευκολη.


Πολύ ωραία. Άρα τέτοιες υπηρεσίες προσφέρουν κάτι παραπάνω που θα έκαναν έναν "πειρατή" να το ξανασκεφτεί. Αυτό λέμε, να κόψουν το κήρυγμα και να δώσουν κάτι καλύτερο.

Αφού εξασφαλίσουν ότι προσφέρουν μια ανώτερη υπηρεσία σε σχέση με το κατέβασμα, πχ αν δεν κάνω λάθος το netflix στο ΗΒ δεν έχει τα διακιώματα για πάρα πολλές ταινίες, μετά είναι θέμα τιμολόγησης. Φυσικά κάποιος που δεν του περισσεύουν τα λεφτά ή το κόστος ευκαιρίας του χρόνου του είναι ιδιαίτερα χαμηλό θα συνεχίσει με την πειρατεία. Αλλά απο αυτόν δεν χάνουν μάλλον τίποτα και πιθανόν κερδίζουν μέσω της διαφήμισης που μπορεί να κάνει. 

Από εκεί και πέρα δεν είδα κανένα να λέει ότι η πειρατεία είναι πανανθρώπινο δικαίωμα παρά μόνο το επιχείρημα ότι αφού οι εταιρίες είναι ανήθικες και αισχροκερδούν δεν έχει κανένας ιδιαίτερα τύψεις όταν κατεβάζει αφενός, και αφετέρου το ότι η καμπάνια περί ανηθικότητας της πειρατείας εκ μέρους των εταιριών αυτών είναι απλά γελοία.

----------


## apnet

Πριν 10 χρόνια οι μαύροι ήταν πιο πολλοί από τους πελάτες σε καφετέριες και ταβέρνες.... Πλάκα κάνουμε τώρα...; Άκου δεν υπήρχαν μαύροι πριν 10 χρόνια.... Ακόμα γελάω....

Και μετά παρεξηγήθηκε που τον είπαν τρολ  :ROFL:

----------


## Gordito

> Πολύ ωραία. Άρα τέτοιες υπηρεσίες προσφέρουν κάτι παραπάνω που θα έκαναν έναν "πειρατή" να το ξανασκεφτεί. Αυτό λέμε, να κόψουν το κήρυγμα και να δώσουν κάτι καλύτερο.


Δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο και τοσο φτηνο να εχεις σε καθε χωρα ενα Netflix. 
Στην αμερικη που απευθυνεσαι σε 300εκ. ειναι αλλο, και αλλο στην Ελλαδα.




> Αφού εξασφαλίσουν ότι προσφέρουν μια ανώτερη υπηρεσία σε σχέση με το κατέβασμα, πχ αν δεν κάνω λάθος το netflix στο ΗΒ δεν έχει τα διακιώματα για πάρα πολλές ταινίες, μετά είναι θέμα τιμολόγησης. Φυσικά κάποιος που δεν του περισσεύουν τα λεφτά ή το κόστος ευκαιρίας του χρόνου του είναι ιδιαίτερα χαμηλό θα συνεχίσει με την πειρατεία. Αλλά απο αυτόν δεν χάνουν μάλλον τίποτα και πιθανόν κερδίζουν μέσω της διαφήμισης που μπορεί να κάνει.


Ψεμα αυτο με τη διαφημιση.
Δε θα δω μια ταινια μονο και μονο επειδη μου την προτεινε ο Γιωργος, απλα *οταν* θα δω ταινια, μπορει να δω την συγκεκριμενη.




> Από εκεί και πέρα δεν είδα κανένα να λέει ότι η πειρατεία είναι πανανθρώπινο δικαίωμα παρά μόνο το επιχείρημα ότι αφού οι εταιρίες είναι ανήθικες και αισχροκερδούν δεν έχει κανένας ιδιαίτερα τύψεις όταν κατεβάζει αφενός, και αφετέρου το ότι η καμπάνια περί ανηθικότητας της πειρατείας εκ μέρους των εταιριών αυτών είναι απλά γελοία.


Συμφωνω.

----------


## apnet

Δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο κάτι αντίστοιχο απλά ίσως βγάζεις λιγότερα.

Σιγά που δεν έχεις δει ταινία μόνο και μόνο επειδή στη πρότεινε ο Γιώργος.

Πάλι καλά.

----------


## stelios4711

> Δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο και τοσο φτηνο να εχεις σε καθε χωρα ενα Netflix. 
> Στην αμερικη που απευθυνεσαι σε 300εκ. ειναι αλλο, και αλλο στην Ελλαδα.


Δεν κατάλαβα αυτό με τα 300 εκ συνδρομητές.
Πρέπει σώνει και καλά να βγάζουν υπερκέρδη;
Υπάρχει κράτος που δεν πωλείται coca-cola επειδή έχει μικρό πληθυσμό; Εκείνη πως τη συμφέρει δηλαδή; Και μη μου πεις είναι ποιο δύσκολο να κάνεις streaming ταινίες από το να χτίσεις εργοστάσια.

----------


## Helix

Ακριβώς, αλλιώς δεν θά 'χε νόημα να λέγονται πολυεθνικές

----------


## Verde

5 σελιδες μετά (επι συνολου 13) ακομα περιμενω απαντησεις σε πολυ βασικα ερωτηματα.

Ολο το αρθρακι που καθομαστε και ασχολουμαστε στηριχθηκε σε ενα και μονο στοιχειο...
Οτι ειμαστε "2οι στην ΕΕ και 3οι στον κοσμο."
Που, Πως και απο ποιον εγινε αυτη η μετρηση?? Λεπτομερειες παρακαλω...

Επισης με ποια στοιχεια "πεθαινει" το σινεμα? Με βαση τι?? Σε συγκριση με ποτε??
κανουν λιγοτερες ταινιες παγκοσμιος?? Εχουν μικροτερο μπατζετ??

btw μηπως εχουν ξεχασει πως ειδικα η ΕΕ βουλιαζει σε μεγαλη υφεση αλλα γενικοτερα ακομα και οι υπερδυναμεις οπως ΗΠΑ και Κινα εχουν παρει την κατω βολτα οικονομικά??

Καλο θα ειναι οταν γραφουμε κατι να το τεκμηριωνουμε...

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν κατάλαβα αυτό με τα 300 εκ συνδρομητές.
> Πρέπει σώνει και καλά να βγάζουν υπερκέρδη;
> Υπάρχει κράτος που δεν πωλείται coca-cola επειδή έχει μικρό πληθυσμό; Εκείνη πως τη συμφέρει δηλαδή; Και μη μου πεις είναι ποιο δύσκολο να κάνεις streaming ταινίες από το να χτίσεις εργοστάσια.


Δεν θελω αλλα παραδειγματα. Κοκα κολα, αμαξια κλπ ειναι ασχετα. 
Κοκα κολα για να πιεις θα πληρωσεις, δεν μπορεις να την εχεις τζαμπα.

Kαι δε θελω αλλο netflix. 
Επιασε στην Αμερικη, που μιλαμε για 'ενιαια' χωρα, οπου ποιος ξερει πως το προωθησανε (καλα εκαναν) 
Και υπαρχει πλεον σχεδον σε καθε σπιτι.

Εδω θα ειχε ποτε εστω τους μισους συνδρομητες (αναλογικα);

----------


## sonic

Εδώ η τιμή του θα ήταν μεγαλύτερη και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα σε συνέφερε να έχεις Nova καλύτερα.

Οι λόγοι είναι πολλοί, αλλά βασικά το θέμα είναι ότι έχεις ανθρώπους/εταιρίες που είναι στον χώρο εδώ και χρόνια και δεν αφήνουν άλλες μορφές διακίνησης περιεχομένου γιατί προσφέρει χαμηλότερα περιθώρια κέρδους και κόβει χρήμα και δουλειές από φίλους, ξαδέλφια και τις δικές τους εταιρίες διανομής.

Στην Αμερική υπάρχει χώρος στην αγορά να βγουν καινούργια πρόσωπα, εδώ είναι οι ίδιοι και οι ίδιοι εδώ και 50+ χρόνια, γιατί να τους χαλάσεις την ζαχαρένια τους;

----------


## Gordito

> Εδώ η τιμή του θα ήταν μεγαλύτερη και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα σε συνέφερε να έχεις Nova καλύτερα.
> 
> Οι λόγοι είναι πολλοί, αλλά βασικά το θέμα είναι ότι έχεις ανθρώπους/εταιρίες που είναι στον χώρο εδώ και χρόνια και δεν αφήνουν άλλες μορφές διακίνησης περιεχομένου γιατί προσφέρει χαμηλότερα περιθώρια κέρδους και κόβει χρήμα και δουλειές από φίλους, ξαδέλφια και τις δικές τους εταιρίες διανομής.
> 
> Στην Αμερική υπάρχει χώρος στην αγορά να βγουν καινούργια πρόσωπα, εδώ είναι οι ίδιοι και οι ίδιοι εδώ και 50+ χρόνια, γιατί να τους χαλάσεις την ζαχαρένια τους;


Δεν μπορω να κρινω τι γινεται στην Αμερικη, μονο εικασιες.

To Netflix εκτος Αμερικης μπαινει μεσα, μεχρι να γινει κατασταση:




> Outside the United States, Netflix added 610,000 streaming subscribers in markets like Britain and Brazil. The international business continued to operate at a loss, but it was lower than expected.

----------


## sonic

Αντίστοιχα το Spotify δεν βγάζει λεφτά, και επιπλέον δεν δίνει λεφτά (που να λένε κάτι) στους καλλιτέχνες: http://pitchfork.com/features/articles/8993-the-cloud/

Και δες και εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUVGYDhR8QU που τα λέει όλα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gordito

για το Spotify, ειχα διαβασει οτι πολλοι indie καλλιτεχνες την εκαναν, γιατι αφενος δεν επαιρναν λεφτα απο αυτο και αφετερου κανεις δεν αγοραζε εφοσον το ειχε διαθεσιμο απεριοριστα.

----------


## apnet

Δεν μπορεί να κάνει κανείς αμύθητες περιουσίες δηλαδή με αυτές τις υπηρεσίες. Οπότε ας επιχειρηματολογήσουμε ότι είναι «ασύμφορες»...

----------


## sonic

Οι υπηρεσίες streaming είναι αποδεδειγμένα ασύμφορες για τους μουσικούς όπως μπορείς να διαβάσεις στο άρθρο που έβαλα πιο πάνω.

Δεν έχει βγει κάποιος να κάνει σχετική ανάλυση για τις ταινίες, αλλά έχουν παραπάνω από έναν τρόπο να βγάλουν λεφτά τα κινηματογραφικά στούντιο οπότε δεν νομίζω να χάνουν, αλλά από την άλλη δεν πιστεύω ότι οι εταιρίες που παρέχουν το περιεχόμενο βγάζουν λεφτά. Εκτός από το Blinkbox ίσως.

----------


## apnet

Φυσικά και μπορούν να βγάλουν λεφτά... Απλά δεν μπορούν ακόμα να τα βγάλουν με τη σέσουλα... Όταν θα βρουν το τρόπο θα το κάνουν... Ας τους δώσουμε ένα χεράκι για νέο τρόπο αισχροκέρδειας. Μπορούμε!

----------


## sonic

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποια είναι η θέση σου στο θέμα ούτε καν αν έχεις κάποια.

----------


## apnet

Η θέση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι ότι μια υπηρεσία εφαρμόζεται όταν μπορεί να βγει ΠΟΛΥ χρήμα, όταν μπορεί να βγει χρήμα αλλά όχι ΠΟΛΥ, τότε «δεν προχωράει».
Είναι αυτό που λέμε «ασύμφορη».

Τι ακριβώς δεν κατάλαβες να σου το εξηγήσω αν θες.

----------


## Gordito

> Η θέση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα είναι ότι μια υπηρεσία εφαρμόζεται όταν μπορεί να βγει ΠΟΛΥ χρήμα, όταν μπορεί να βγει χρήμα αλλά όχι ΠΟΛΥ, τότε «δεν προχωράει».
> Είναι αυτό που λέμε «ασύμφορη».
> 
> Τι ακριβώς δεν κατάλαβες να σου το εξηγήσω αν θες.


Εχεις σχεση με τα οικονικα μεγαλων εταιριων ή εισαι τυχαρπαστος που 'αναλυει' απο τον καναπε του;

----------


## apnet

Όταν ενδιαφερθείς αρκετά θα σου απαντήσω. Για την ώρα δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι όσο πρέπει και με το σωστό τρόπο, οπότε δεν θα έχεις απάντηση  :Smile:

----------


## Gordito

:Smile: 
Καταλαβα πολυ καλα
 :Smile:

----------


## Nuperibo

> Σοβαρές συνέπειες υφίσταται και ο σύγχρονος ελληνικός κινηματογράφος. «Οι ελληνικές ταινίες καταστρέφονται»


λολ, ποιος ελληνικός κινηματογράφος;-) ?

Πάντως όσον αφορά το σινεμά μόνο του πέθανε.

Εμείς πηγαίναμε παλιά τουλάχιστο 1 φορά το μήνα.

Ε, μετά το 2004-2005, είδαμε μία μάπα, άλλη μία μάπα, άλλη μία μάπα, άλλη μία μάπα, άλλη μία μάπα,άλλη μία μάπα,άλλη μία μάπα,άλλη μία μάπα,άλλη μία μάπα,άλλη μία μάπα,άλλη μία μάπα,άλλη μία μάπα, ε και κάποια στιγμή σταματήσαμε να πηγαίνουμε στο σινεμά.

Πλέον κατεβάζεις για να μπορείς να κάνεις fast forward ....

----------


## Helix

> λολ, ποιος ελληνικός κινηματογράφος;-) ?


Θα εννοεί μάλλον τον «Κυνόδοντα»  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Nuperibo

έλα χριστέ, έχασα τέτοια ταινία;

...

Πάω να την ... κατεβάσω ... :Ο

----------


## Helix

> έλα χριστέ, έχασα τέτοια ταινία;
> 
> ...
> 
> Πάω να την ... κατεβάσω ... :Ο


Όχι... μη... λυπήσου 1.5 ώρα απ' τη ζωή σου...

----------


## Darth21

> λολ, ποιος ελληνικός κινηματογράφος;-) ?
> Πλέον κατεβάζεις για να μπορείς να κάνεις fast forward ....


 :ROFL:

----------


## johnny1996

Συμφωνω απολυτα!

----------


## Buniculbroscoi

Εγώ θα επιλέξω να μιλήσω αποκλειστικά για τον εαυτό μου καθώς εκπροσωπώ μονο αυτον και καμία εταιρεία και καμία ένωση πειρατών. Καλώς η κακως οταν μιλαμε για μαζα εννοουμε ενα μεγαλο συνολο ανθρωπων και οπως ολοι ξερουμε οτι σε αυτη τη ζωη δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε ευχαριστημενοι και κερδισμενοι ολοι. Ξερουμε οτι φταιει το συστημα γι αυτο κυριως. Ειδα οτι ενας ειπε πριν οτι φταιμε εμεις που ψηφισαμε τους πολιτικους και που το συστημα ετσι κατεληξε να ειναι διεφθαρμενο. Καναμε ομως τα πραγματα απολυτα ξεχνοντας και τον φουκαρα τον ελληνακο ο οποιος δεν ειχε ποτε μεσο για τιποτα και ηταν παντοτε το θυμα που πληρωνε τη νυφη για ολους. Το οτι η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των ελληνων αποδειχθηκε οτι αποτελουταν απο συμφεροντολογους ελληναραδες δεν σημαινει οτι τους βαζουμε ολους στο ιδιο καζανι. Το αντιστοιχο ισχυει και στους εντιμους καλλιτεχνες και παραγωγους φυσικα, οι οποιοι δικαιουνται να κατεχουν τα πνευματικα δικαιωματα για τη δουλεια τους (οπου οι περισσοτεροι απο αυτους δυστυχως μενουν στο παρασκηνιο και μοιραζονται τα ιδια βασανα με εμας ). 

Εκει που θελω να καταληξω ειναι οτι καθε δραση εχει αντιδραση για ολο το συνολο, οσο μιλαμε σε κοινωνικο επιπεδο. Αν εγω κατεβαζω τσαμπα εχει αντικτυπο στον τιμιο και στον ατιμο καλλιτεχνη, και αντιστροφα οι πραξεις του νταβατζοπαραγωγου, εχουν αντικτυπο και στον τιμιο αλλα και στον συμφεροντολογο πολιτη. Εγω προσωπικα σαν νεος, ο οποιος δεν εχει φταιξει σε τιποτα, δεν εχει επιβαρυνει κανεναν με την ψηφο του ως τωρα και δεν φταιει που η χωρα ηρθε σε αυτη την κατασταση, αλλα βγηκε στην κοινωνια και αντικρισε μια ζουγκλα η οποια το μονο που θελει ειναι να μου ζηταει λεφτα που δεν εχω (γιατι δεν με βοηθαει να αποκτησω), για πραγματα που δεν εχω κανει, για λογαριασμο καθε χαραμοφαη του παρελθοντος, αρνουμαι κατηγορηματικα να το υποστηριξω.

 Οπου βρω τσαμπα θα το παρω, και οπου μπορω να αποφυγω να πληρωσω, θα το κανω. Γινομαι απολυτος γιατι απολυτο ειναι ολοκληρο το συστημα γυρω μου. Δεν πα να παρει η μπαλα ολη την κινηματογραφικη βιομηχανια, εγω κοιταω το συμφερον μου επειδη η πολιτεια δεν δινει δεκαρα γι αυτο, και γιατι ετσι ειναι ο νομος της επιβιωσης, και ετσι λειτουργουν ολες οι επιχειρησεις, οι οποιες δεν λυπουνται κανεναν ειτε με νομιμες ( και "νομιμες" ασφαλως) ειτε με αντισυνταγματικες  υπογειες μεθοδους. 
Και για να μπω παλι στο θεμα, η βιομηχανια αυτη ολο πεθαινει και ολο μπροστα μας την εχουμε. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν πεθαινει οση προπαγανδα κι αν μας κανουν, υπαρχουν ακομα υπερπαραγωγες, φεστιβαλ στις καννες, ηθοποιοι που κολυμπουν στο χρημα, παραγωγοι και μανατζερς με κινητα και ακινητα. Απλα ειναι στη φυση του ανθρωπου οταν εχει μαθει να ζει με τα πολλα και ξαφνικα παιρνει λιγοτερα να του κακοφαινεται και να ψαχνει απελπιστικα μεθοδους να ξαναφερει την κατασταση που επικρατουσε. Μακαρι να ηταν ολοι ετσι οχι μονο στον κλαδο αλλα στον κοσμο ολο, αλλα οπως ειπα πιο πριν, δεν γινεται να ειμαστε ολοι κερδισμενοι, και επισης δεν γινεται να μην μας παρει η μπαλα σε μια μαζικη αλλαγη ή εστω τάση.

----------


## Georgios1974

Απλά οικονομικά νομίζω είναι ότι αφού το Hollywood είναι ο παραγωγός και ουσιαστικά ο διανομέας στις ΗΠΑ και πουλάει σε μία Χ τιμή βγάζοντας Χ-Υ κέρδος, όπου το Υ το κόστος, τότε ο διανομέας στην Ελλάδα θα βγάλει επίσης το κέρδος του αν αφαιρέσουμε το κόστος διανομής και δικαιωμάτων. Ο διανομέας τώρα στην Ελλάδα θα προβάλλει ότι η αγορά είναι μικρότερη οπότε θα έχει αρκετά μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό κέρδους από τον Αμερικάνο σε κάθε κόπια *όμως* το κόστος του (κόστος διανομής και δικαιωμάτων) είναι μικρότερο σε σχέση με τον Αμερικανό που πρέπει να αποσβέσει το κόστος διανομής *και* παραγωγής. Δυνητικά δηλαδή ο διανομέας θα έπρεπε τελικά να είναι ευχαριστημένος με περίπου ίδια τιμή με τον Αμερικάνο διανομέα. Όμως επειδή έχει πληρώσει αέρα για να είναι αποκλειστικός διανομέας θέλει (α) να τον αποσβέσει και (β) να βγάλει όσα περισσότερα μπορεί. Έχουμε δηλ. μια κλασική περίπτωση μονοπωλίου όπου ο Έλληνας διανομέας είναι ένας μεσάζοντας που ορίζει το ποσοστό κέρδους του κατά βούληση υπολογίζοντας το τι είναι *διατεθειμένος* να πληρώσει ο καταναλωτής και όχι μία δίκαιη τιμή. Μοιραία λοιπόν η πειρατεία, καθώς μειώνει το ποσό που είναι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσει ο αγοραστής οδηγεί σε πτώση τιμών μέχρι ένα ποσό που κρίνει ο διανομέας ότι μπορεί να αποσβέσει το κόστος του και να βγάζει κάποιο κέρδος που δικαιολογεί την ενασχόληση του με το αντικείμενο.
Η πειρατεία λοιπόν δυνητικά είναι η μόνη βαλβίδα διαφυγής του καταναλωτή έναντι του μονοπωλίου που ορίζει τη τιμή διανομής.

Αυτά όλα προ netflix κλπ. Γιατί πλέον με αυτές τις υπηρεσίες εξοντώνεται ο μεσάζοντας. Δεν έχω διαβάσει όλο το thread και δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλά μπορείς ωραιότατα να βλέπεις netflix και στην Ελλάδα απλά πληρώνοντας ένα Αμερικάνικο proxy ή ακόμα καλύτερα ένα VPN (π.χ
HideMyAss Pro VPN)

----------


## Avatar_GR

Οι ακριβές τιμές και το άρμεγμα του καταναλωτή σκοτώνει το σινεμά, όχι η πειρατεία. Ας βάλουν τιμές 2 ευρώ π.χ την ταινία να δεις για πότε θα γεμίζουν οι αίθουσες. Το να πληρώνεις 7-8 ευρώ και να σου βάζουν και διαφημίσεις! στο σινεμά... Ε όχι το βρίσκω κοροϊδία

----------


## murray

Επανέρχομαι στο νήμα για να περιγράψω κάτι που έγινε πριν μερικές μέρες στα Village στο Mall. Είχα πάει με ένα φίλο μου ο οποίος είναι φοιτητής. Ζητάμε, λοιπόν, 2 εισιτήρια, ένα κανονικό κι ένα φοιτητικό. Προς έκπληξή μας ο ταμίας μάς λέει ότι φοιτητικά εισιτήρια υπάρχουν μόνο Δευτέρες και Τρίτες! Λες και ο φίλος μου δεν είναι φοιτητής τις υπόλοιπες μέρες. Το φοιτητικό εισιτήριο υποτίθεται είναι μια διευκόλυνση προς το φοιτητή που έχει περιορισμένα οικονομικά. Και τα περιορισμένα οικονομικά τα έχει 24/7/365, δεν τα έχει μόνο Δευτέρες και Τρίτες. Φανταστείτε να πει ο ΟΑΣΑ ότι το μειωμένο εισιτήριο ισχύει μόνο μερικές μέρες τις εβδομάδας. Ακούγεται πολύ γελοίο.

Φυσικά, επειδή έχουμε μια (έστω υποτυπώδη) καταναλωτική συνείδηση και δεν μας αρέσει η κοροϊδία - γιατί περί κοροϊδίας πρόκειται - δεν πρόκειται να ξαναπατήσουμε στα Village και *δεν θα φταίει η πειρατεία γι' αυτό*.

----------


## Darth21

Όντως ισχύει αυτό με τα φοιτητικά. Ακούγεται όντως άσχημα αλλά είναι δικαίωμα του κάθε Village να ασκεί τιμολογιακή πολιτική χωρίς κοινωνικές ευαισθησίες.
 :One thumb up:  που θα τους τιμωρήσατε πάντως.

----------


## raidenfreeman

Αγαπητέ OP, νομίζεις πως με θέματα σε φόρουμ θα αλλάξει το οτιδήποτε; Θα βγάλεις "άκρη"; Συμπέρασμα; Απλά 2 μεριές που θέλουν να εξηγήσουν στην άλλη γιατί έχουν δίκιο.

Το θέμα είναι ότι ο κόσμος, έχει επιλέξει ό,τι έχει επιλέξει. Αν αυτό είναι η πειρατεία, έχει λόγους που το επιλέγει, και όχι δεν το κάνει γιατί είναι απλά "κλέφτης"* ούτε γιατί επιλέγει πάντα το δρόμο της λιγότερης αντίστασης (στην προκειμένη: 0€ απείρως μικρότερα έστω και του 0.01€ κόστος για μια ταινία). Αν ίσχυε αυτό, δεν θα ήταν έτσι η κοινωνία μας, και δεν θα έβλεπες πειρατεία μόνο σε μουσική/ταινίες, αλλά σε οτιδήποτε άλλο δίνεται η ευκαιρία. Ο κόσμος έχει (θέλω να ελπίζω) κρίση του ηθικού και του ανήθικου, και έχει κρίνει πως η πειρατεία είναι ηθική, μιας και δεν στερεί από κανέναν τίποτα (δεδομένου ότι μπορεί να αγοράσει κάποιος κάτι μετά). Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Είναι και η δυσαρέσκειά του, δεδομένης της ηθικής εναλλακτικής, θα προτιμήσει αυτήν έναντι της οικονομικής ενίσχυσης των Village/Ster Cinemas τα οποία επιδεικνύουν εδώ και χρόνια πλήρη αδιαφορία για τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες τους, καθώς και ανηθικότητα.

Εν τέλει, ζούμε σε δημοκρατία (αστειάκι έκανα) και ο κόσμος (νομίζει) ότι καθορίζει τι είναι σωστό και τι λάθος. Εφόσον ο κόσμος δεν έχει πρόβλημα, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, κι ας λένε οι βολεμένοι ό,τι τους κατέβει. Το ίδιο έγινε χιλιάδες φορές στο παρελθόν, κι η εκκλησία ήθελε πλήρη έλεγχο των συνειδήσεών μας, αλλά δεν της πέρασε, και το sex "αποποινικοποιήθηκε" και σιγά σιγά και η ομοφυλοφιλία. Δεν ξέρω αν όλα αυτά είναι "πρόοδος", όμως σίγουρα είναι κίνηση προς μία κατεύθυνση (μπορεί να είναι και προς τα πίσω!**). Αυτήν λοιπόν την κίνηση, δεν νομίζω να τα καταφέρει αυτό το thread να την ανακόψει, στην καλύτερη, να την κατανοήσει και να την αποδεχτεί.

Η πειρατεία θα πάψει όταν ο κόσμος θεωρεί ανήθικο να λαμβάνεις κάτι δωρεάν, το οποίο ευχαριστίεσαι ή όχι. Ήδη ο κόσμος νομίζω πως πιστεύει ότι αν κάτι σου άρεσε, αξίζει να το ενισχύσεις χρηματικά (πχ στο Dota2 δεν έχεις ΚΑΝΕΝΑ λόγο να δώσεις την παραμικρή δεκάρα, κι όμως είναι επικερδές). Τώρα να πιστέψει ότι πρέπει να πληρώνει επειδή ήταν καλό στην εξαπάτηση ένα trailer, δεν ξέρω αν και πότε θα συμβεί, μπορείς όμως να ελπίζεις!


*Κλέφτης είναι κάποιος που αφαιρεί κάτι, σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν αφαιρείς τίποτα.

**Ο κόσμος λειτουργεί χιλιετίες με trial and error, μπορεί να πηγαίνουμε στη λάθος κατεύθυνση με την πειρατεία, αλλά μέχρι να μάθουμε αν είναι σωστή ή λάθος, προς τα κει θα συνεχίσουμε.

----------


## murray

> Όντως ισχύει αυτό με τα φοιτητικά. Ακούγεται όντως άσχημα αλλά είναι δικαίωμα του κάθε Village να ασκεί τιμολογιακή πολιτική χωρίς κοινωνικές ευαισθησίες.
>  που θα τους τιμωρήσετε πάντως.


Σαφέστατα και είναι δικαίωμα του κάθε κινηματογράφου να ορίζει την τιμολογιακή πολιτική που θέλει. Αντίστοιχα, είναι δικό μου δικαίωμα να μη θέλω να με κοροϊδεύουν και όπως είπα το θεωρώ κοροϊδία να μου λέει ότι τα φοιτητικά υπάρχουν μόνο για 2 μέρες της εβδομάδας, οι οποίες μάλιστα είναι οι δύο μέρες με τις λιγότερες πιθανότητες να πας σινεμά. Ειλικρινά, αν μου λέγανε ότι δεν έχουν καθόλου φοιτητικό εισιτήριο θα το εκτιμούσα περισσότερο. Το να λένε ότι έχουν μεν, αλλά υπό ειδικές συνθήκες δε, το θεωρώ μίζερη τακτική marketing (ας ακούγεται ότι έχουμε μειωμένο εισιτήριο για να μας έχει στα υπ' όψιν ο φοιτητής αλλά ας περιορίσουμε αυτή τη δυνατότητα όσο γίνεται ώστε να βγάλουμε από τη μύγα ξύγκι).

----------


## Darth21

> Σαφέστατα και είναι δικαίωμα του κάθε κινηματογράφου να ορίζει την τιμολογιακή πολιτική που θέλει. Αντίστοιχα, είναι δικό μου δικαίωμα να μη θέλω να με κοροϊδεύουν και όπως είπα το θεωρώ κοροϊδία να μου λέει ότι τα φοιτητικά υπάρχουν μόνο για 2 μέρες της εβδομάδας, οι οποίες μάλιστα είναι οι δύο μέρες με τις λιγότερες πιθανότητες να πας σινεμά. Ειλικρινά, αν μου λέγανε ότι δεν έχουν καθόλου φοιτητικό εισιτήριο θα το εκτιμούσα περισσότερο. Το να λένε ότι έχουν μεν, αλλά υπό ειδικές συνθήκες δε, το θεωρώ μίζερη τακτική marketing (ας ακούγεται ότι έχουμε μειωμένο εισιτήριο για να μας έχει στα υπ' όψιν ο φοιτητής αλλά ας περιορίσουμε αυτή τη δυνατότητα όσο γίνεται ώστε να βγάλουμε από τη μύγα ξύγκι).


 :One thumb up:

----------


## pelopas1

στις αρχές τις επόμενης εβδομάδας έχουμε και το δικαστήριο περί blacklist internet sites στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Zus

> Οι ακριβές τιμές και το άρμεγμα του καταναλωτή σκοτώνει το σινεμά, όχι η πειρατεία. Ας βάλουν τιμές 2 ευρώ π.χ την ταινία να δεις για πότε θα γεμίζουν οι αίθουσες. Το να πληρώνεις 7-8 ευρώ και να σου βάζουν και διαφημίσεις! στο σινεμά... Ε όχι το βρίσκω κοροϊδία


2 ευρώ τα βρίσκω πολύ λίγα, μην το ξεφτιλίσουμε. 3-4 ευρώ τα έδινα σε τακτική βάση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αγαπητέ OP, νομίζεις πως με θέματα σε φόρουμ θα αλλάξει το οτιδήποτε; Θα βγάλεις "άκρη"; Συμπέρασμα; Απλά 2 μεριές που θέλουν να εξηγήσουν στην άλλη γιατί έχουν δίκιο.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι ο κόσμος, έχει επιλέξει ό,τι έχει επιλέξει. Αν αυτό είναι η πειρατεία, έχει λόγους που το επιλέγει, και όχι δεν το κάνει γιατί είναι απλά "κλέφτης"* ούτε γιατί επιλέγει πάντα το δρόμο της λιγότερης αντίστασης (στην προκειμένη: 0€ απείρως μικρότερα έστω και του 0.01€ κόστος για μια ταινία). Αν ίσχυε αυτό, δεν θα ήταν έτσι η κοινωνία μας, και δεν θα έβλεπες πειρατεία μόνο σε μουσική/ταινίες, αλλά σε οτιδήποτε άλλο δίνεται η ευκαιρία. Ο κόσμος έχει (θέλω να ελπίζω) κρίση του ηθικού και του ανήθικου, και έχει κρίνει πως η πειρατεία είναι ηθική, μιας και δεν στερεί από κανέναν τίποτα (δεδομένου ότι μπορεί να αγοράσει κάποιος κάτι μετά). Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Είναι και η δυσαρέσκειά του, δεδομένης της ηθικής εναλλακτικής, θα προτιμήσει αυτήν έναντι της οικονομικής ενίσχυσης των Village/Ster Cinemas τα οποία επιδεικνύουν εδώ και χρόνια πλήρη αδιαφορία για τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες τους, καθώς και ανηθικότητα.
> .




Το επιχείρημα με το 0>0.001 είναι αστείο, καιρός πλέον να σταματήσει. Ο κόσμος που θα δει μαύρη οθόνη με λίγο χρώμα σε παρακμιακά site ή από torrent, δεκάρα δεν δίνει για τον κινηματογράφο και ούτε θα έδινε ποτέ.

Υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος, που σε ανθρώπινες τιμές δεν θα έλεγε όχι. Έχει πολλά να σου προσφέρει το σινεμά σε θέαση ταινιών.

Εδώ βλέπεις ανα δεκάδες χιλιάδες να τρέχουν στα καφέ με 3-4 ευρώ. Γιατί να μην προτιμήσω 2 φορές την εβδομάδα φρέντο 2,50 ευρώ + μπουκαλάκι 0,50 + δηλωτή + tichu, από τους λωποδύτες του τοπικού σινεμά που ζητάνε τα υπερδιπλάσια.

----------


## PopManiac

Το λοιπόν, σήμερα το διάβασα στους Financial Times - επισήμως το φετεινό καλοκαίρι είναι ρεκόρ για την κινηματογραφική βιομηχανία με κέρδη $4,4 δισ! Σκεφτείτε το αναλογιζόμενοι μάλιστα πως δεν είχαμε και τίποτα blockbuster φέτος που να σηκώνουν τρίχες, όλα μετριότητες είναι (επιφυλάσσομαι για Elysium) και πάλι...

Δεν τα γράφω αυτά για να δικαιολογήσω πειρατεία και στην τελική γούστο και καπέλο της βιομηχανίας τα κέρδη. 

Αλλά το πώς αποκτώνται έχει σημασία.

Ένα πράγμα που μαθαίνει κανείς με τα οικονομικά είναι πως όλα είναι κίνητρα και αντικίνητρα  :Wink:

----------


## Helix

Το IronMan 3 ήταν blockbuster, λένε ότι ξεπέρασε σε έσοδα και το Avengers (εμένα προσωπικά δεν μ' άρεσε όσο τα προηγούμενα IronMan)

----------


## pelopas1

PopManiac

για το τωρινό καλοκαίρι δεν υπήρχε ένα έργο της προκοπής...δυστυχώς τα τελευταία καλοκαίρια οι ταινίες είναι κατώτερες του μετρίου......δες το imdb για βαθμολογίες
ζήτημα να βγαίνουν 2-3 καλά έργα τον χρόνο..και εάν

----------


## famous-walker

> ......δες το imdb για βαθμολογίες
> ζήτημα να βγαίνουν 2-3 καλά έργα τον χρόνο..και εάν


Αν και γενικά δεν διαφωνώ, δεν θα έλεγα ότι η βαθμολογία στο imdb είναι σοβαρό κριτήριο. Ειδικά στα μέσα, και άνω, της κλίμακας.

----------


## apnet

Ρε παιδιά αν η ταινία δεν είναι ΜΑΠΑ, ΧΑΖΟΠΑΤΑΤΑ και γενικώς ΕΛΑΦΡΙΑ πως θα κατέβει εύκολα η σακούλα με το ποπ-κορν, η κοκα κολίτσα, η πίτσα, τα νάτσος, τα τάκος, πως θα γίνουν όλα αυτά αν αρχίσουν να προβάλουν ταινίες που χρειάζεται να παρακολουθείς;

«Εύκολες» ταινίες για να έχουμε όλο το «μπουκέτο», όπως είπε και κάποιος μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω.... Φάε ξεκούραστα το ποπ κορν, πιες τη κοκα κολίτσα σου, δες την πατάτα στο πανί και πλήρωσε και 15 ευρώ κιόλας  :ROFL:  Μετά τους φταίει η πειρατεία....

----------


## Helix

Όπως το θέτεις πας εκεί για να φας και να πιείς  :Razz:

----------


## apnet

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως ταινίες χαμηλής ποιότητας παρουσιάζονται ως υπερθέαμα χωρίς να απαιτούν ιδιαίτερη προσοχή προκειμένου να πουλάμε και περισσότερα ποπ κορν, νατσος, τακος, κλπ... Λίγους έχεις δει....; Ή μήπως αν πήγαινες να δεις τίποτα αξιόλογο θα είχες στο νου σου τα γαριδοπατατάκια; Ή μήπως δεν έχεις ακούσει κόσμο να πηγαίνει για το... ποπ κορν...; Αφού μόνοι τους ευτελίζουν κι από πάνω ένα υπερκοστολογημένο προϊόν... ας πάνε να εξαπολύσουν κατηγορίες στο καθρέφτη. Δε γίνεται να τα παίρνεις από παντού για να προβάλεις 90% σαπίλα και εύπεπτες αηδιούλες.

Υ.Γ Ξέχασα και τις γρανίτες... απαραίτητο εφόδιο για καμιά χαζοαμερικανιά...

----------


## tzelen

Το ποστ του Pop είχε ενδιαφέρον. Θα ήταν επίσης ενδιαφέρον, νομίζω, να βλέπαμε κάπου αντίστοιχα νουμερα συγκεκριμένα για τη δική μας αγορά. Διακύμανση αριθμού εισητηρίων και τζίρους (υποπτέυομαι ότι το ένα μπορεί να μην έχει σχέση με το άλλο)

----------


## graal

> Ρε παιδιά αν η ταινία δεν είναι ΜΑΠΑ, ΧΑΖΟΠΑΤΑΤΑ και γενικώς ΕΛΑΦΡΙΑ πως θα κατέβει εύκολα η σακούλα με το ποπ-κορν, η κοκα κολίτσα, η πίτσα, τα νάτσος, τα τάκος, πως θα γίνουν όλα αυτά αν αρχίσουν να προβάλουν ταινίες που χρειάζεται να παρακολουθείς;
> 
> «Εύκολες» ταινίες για να έχουμε όλο το «μπουκέτο», όπως είπε και κάποιος μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω.... Φάε ξεκούραστα το ποπ κορν, πιες τη κοκα κολίτσα σου, δες την πατάτα στο πανί και πλήρωσε και 15 ευρώ κιόλας  Μετά τους φταίει η πειρατεία....


 That's why piracy is AWESOME!!  :Pirateflag:  :HaHa:

----------


## tzelen

Αυτό με την πχοιότητα (  :Razz:  ) δεν έχει καμία, μα καμία σχέση. Όλες αυτές οι ανοησίες του τύπου _παλιά έφτιαχναν καλές ταινίες, με υπόθεση, τώρα είναι όλα CGI και αει στο διάολο_ δεν έχουν καμία υπόσταση. Θυμόμαστε κάποιες παλιές, αξιόλογες ταινίες, γιατί αυτές είναι που έχουμε δει και αυτές μας έχουν μείνει. Έχει δει κανείς ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό παλαιότερων ταινιών, για να ξέρει πόσες ήταν καλές και πόσες όχι; Σε ότι αφορά στο Χόλιγουντ τουλάχιστον, το αποκορύφωμα ήταν η δεκαετία του 70: με Apocalypse Now, The Godfather, One flew over cuckoo's nest, Alien, Taxi Driver, Clockwork orange, The Sting, Deer Hunter, Network, Dog Day afternoon κτλ κτλ κτλ. Έχοντας κάποιος στο μυαλό όλα αυτά τα αριστουργήματα (εντάξει, το Alien μπορεί να μην είναι, αλλά ξυδάκι  :Razz:  ), νομίζει ότι ΟΛΕΣ οι ταινίες του 70s ήταν έτσι. Αμ δε. Σκουπίδια δεν έβγαιναν τότε; Με το τσουβάλι. Για κάθε μια από τις πραπάνω, μπορεί να υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλες μετριότητες, στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων.
Το να λέμε απλά ότι "η πειρατεία οφείλεται στην έλλειψη ποιότητας" για μένα είναι εντελώς ανακριβές.

----------


## Gordito

> Το λοιπόν, σήμερα το διάβασα στους Financial Times - επισήμως το φετεινό καλοκαίρι είναι ρεκόρ για την κινηματογραφική βιομηχανία με κέρδη $4,4 δισ! Σκεφτείτε το αναλογιζόμενοι μάλιστα πως δεν είχαμε και τίποτα blockbuster φέτος που να σηκώνουν τρίχες, όλα μετριότητες είναι (επιφυλάσσομαι για Elysium) και πάλι...
> 
> Δεν τα γράφω αυτά για να δικαιολογήσω πειρατεία και στην τελική γούστο και καπέλο της βιομηχανίας τα κέρδη. 
> 
> Αλλά το πώς αποκτώνται έχει σημασία.
> 
> Ένα πράγμα που μαθαίνει κανείς με τα οικονομικά είναι πως όλα είναι κίνητρα και αντικίνητρα


Aπο μονο του δεν λεει τιποτα.
Σε αλλες χωρες να δωσεις 10-12€/$ για να δεις μια ταινια, δεν ειναι τιποτα.

Στην Ελλαδα πχ, εχεις κινητρο να κατεβασεις μια ταινια και να κατσεις σπιτι, η πειρατεια σου δινει αυτην την λυση.




> Αυτό με την πχοιότητα (  ) δεν έχει καμία, μα καμία σχέση. Όλες αυτές οι ανοησίες του τύπου _παλιά έφτιαχναν καλές ταινίες, με υπόθεση, τώρα είναι όλα CGI και αει στο διάολο_ δεν έχουν καμία υπόσταση. Θυμόμαστε κάποιες παλιές, αξιόλογες ταινίες, γιατί αυτές είναι που έχουμε δει και αυτές μας έχουν μείνει. Έχει δει κανείς ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό παλαιότερων ταινιών, για να ξέρει πόσες ήταν καλές και πόσες όχι; Σε ότι αφορά στο Χόλιγουντ τουλάχιστον, το αποκορύφωμα ήταν η δεκαετία του 70: με Apocalypse Now, The Godfather, One flew over cuckoo's nest, Alien, Taxi Driver, Clockwork orange, The Sting, Deer Hunter, Network, Dog Day afternoon κτλ κτλ κτλ. Έχοντας κάποιος στο μυαλό όλα αυτά τα αριστουργήματα (εντάξει, το Alien μπορεί να μην είναι, αλλά ξυδάκι  ), νομίζει ότι ΟΛΕΣ οι ταινίες του 70s ήταν έτσι. Αμ δε. Σκουπίδια δεν έβγαιναν τότε; Με το τσουβάλι. Για κάθε μια από τις πραπάνω, μπορεί να υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλες μετριότητες, στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων.
> Το να λέμε απλά ότι "η πειρατεία οφείλεται στην έλλειψη ποιότητας" για μένα είναι εντελώς ανακριβές.


Οχι, γιατι;

Μα ολο μπουρδες βγαινουν πια, πως θα δικαιολογησουμε την πειρατεια;

----------


## XPHSTOS29

> Στο Πρώτο Θέμα και την Ρομίνα Ξυδά μιλάει η Τζόυς Ευείδη και κάνει αίσθηση με την αναφορά της στα χρήματα που λαμβάνει από κάθε επανάληψη της επιτυχημένης σειράς "Καφέ της Χαράς".
> 
> Οικονομικά βρίσκεσαι εκεί που βρίσκεται ο μέσος Έλληνας;
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει πια μέσος Έλληνας. Υπάρχει αυτός που έχει λεφτά και ο λαουτζίκος, διότι αυτό ήταν το σχέδιο εξαρχής: να γίνουμε φτηνά εργατικά χέρια στην Ευρώπη.
> 
> Από τις επαναλήψεις των σίριαλ που πρωταγωνιστούσες παίρνεις χρήματα;
> 
> Πάρα πολλά, έτσι πήρα και τη βίλα στο Μαλιμπού. *Να φανταστείς ότι για το "Καφέ της Χαράς" παίρνω 30 λεπτά το επεισόδιο!* Τα δικαιώματά μας είναι γελοία.
> ...


Μιλαμε για τρελλα λεφτα οτι παιρνουν.

----------


## Gordito

Γιατι να μας απασχολει ποσα παιρνει η Ευειδη που κανει τηλεοραση 20 χρονια;

----------


## XPHSTOS29

Δεν ειναι το θεμα ποιος τα παιρνει αλλα το τελικα ποσα δινουν στους συντελεστες ...
Αυτους που υποτιθεται οτι καταστρεφει οικονομικα η πειρατεια.

----------


## tzelen

Δεν βλέπω πολλούς ηθοποιούς/τραγουδιστές να διαμαρτύρονται, με εξαίρεση τον Κραουνάκη (για τον οποίο δεν θα γράψω κάτι παραπάνω γιατί θα πέσει μπάνιο). 

Αυτοί που φωνάζουν είναι αυτοί με τις χοντρές τσέπες.

----------


## apnet

> Αυτό με την πχοιότητα (  ) δεν έχει καμία, μα καμία σχέση. Όλες αυτές οι ανοησίες του τύπου _παλιά έφτιαχναν καλές ταινίες, με υπόθεση, τώρα είναι όλα CGI και αει στο διάολο_ δεν έχουν καμία υπόσταση. Θυμόμαστε κάποιες παλιές, αξιόλογες ταινίες, γιατί αυτές είναι που έχουμε δει και αυτές μας έχουν μείνει. Έχει δει κανείς ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό παλαιότερων ταινιών, για να ξέρει πόσες ήταν καλές και πόσες όχι; Σε ότι αφορά στο Χόλιγουντ τουλάχιστον, το αποκορύφωμα ήταν η δεκαετία του 70: με Apocalypse Now, The Godfather, One flew over cuckoo's nest, Alien, Taxi Driver, Clockwork orange, The Sting, Deer Hunter, Network, Dog Day afternoon κτλ κτλ κτλ. Έχοντας κάποιος στο μυαλό όλα αυτά τα αριστουργήματα (εντάξει, το Alien μπορεί να μην είναι, αλλά ξυδάκι  ), νομίζει ότι ΟΛΕΣ οι ταινίες του 70s ήταν έτσι. Αμ δε. Σκουπίδια δεν έβγαιναν τότε; Με το τσουβάλι. Για κάθε μια από τις πραπάνω, μπορεί να υπάρχουν δεκάδες άλλες μετριότητες, στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων.
> Το να λέμε απλά ότι "η πειρατεία οφείλεται στην έλλειψη ποιότητας" για μένα είναι εντελώς ανακριβές.


Είναι ένας από τους λόγους, ναι. Αν κι εγώ δεν έκανα σύγκριση με ταινίες παλιότερων εποχών (π.χ '70 που λες εσύ), σε αυτό που λες πιθανότατα έχεις δίκιο για σκέψου όμως και το κλίμα που υπήρχε στον κόσμο που πήγαινε κινηματογράφο τότε. Για σκέψου την αντιστοιχία «αξίας» ανάμεσα στο πανί και το ποπ κορν και σκέψου την και σήμερα. Δεν ισχυρίστηκα εγώ ότι τώρα βγαίνουν μάπες και τότε καλές.... Εγώ επικεντρώθηκα στη λογική που περιβάλει το αντικείμενο. Και είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι και τότε ΙΔΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ, αλλά με... «λιγότερα λιπαρά»....

Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## Gordito

Ποια ειναι τα λιπαρα του σημερα;

Η εικονα;
Ο ηχος;
Το 3D;

Το κοστος του κινηματογραφου βλεπεις, δεν ειναι μονο η ταινια, πληρωνεις και αλλα πραγματα.
Ουτε σε υποχρεωνει κανεις να δεις πατατες.

Και τελικα δεν καταλαβαινω τι θες να πεις.

Τα studio βγαζουν μουφα ταινιες, οι κινηματογραφοι ειναι ακριβοι, το DVD club ειναι απο αλλη εποχη και η πειρατεια ειναι αναγκαστικη πια ε;

----------


## apnet

Εσύ γενικώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις...

«λιγότερα λιπαρά» σημαίνει πως τότε έβγαινε λιγότερο ξύγκι από τη μύγα...

----------


## Mike86

> Ποια ειναι τα λιπαρα του σημερα;
> 
> Η εικονα;
> Ο ηχος;
> Το 3D;
> 
> Το κοστος του κινηματογραφου βλεπεις, δεν ειναι μονο η ταινια, πληρωνεις και αλλα πραγματα.
> Ουτε σε υποχρεωνει κανεις να δεις πατατες.
> 
> ...


Και 10.000€ μισθό να έπαιρνα πάλι τζάμπα θα κατέβαζα. Γιατί; *Γιατί μπορώ!* Κανείς δεν με αναγκάζει. Έτσι είναι το σύστημα, εγώ ως καταναλωτής έχω αντίθετο συμφέρον από τον πωλητή. Αυτός θέλει να μου πουλήσει το προϊόν όσο ακριβότερα γίνεται και εγώ να το αγοράσω όσο φθηνότερα γίνεται. Ο ορθολογισμός αυτό επιβάλλει. Τώρα, αν κάποιοι αντι να κοιτάνε το συμφέρον τους - σε ένα σύστημα που σε υποχρεώνει να λειτουργήσεις έτσι -, κοιτάνε το συμφέρον του πωλητή, είναι *κοροίδάρες!* που τους έπιασαν κότσο.

----------


## yiapap

> Και 10.000€ μισθό να έπαιρνα πάλι τζάμπα θα κατέβαζα. Γιατί; *Γιατί μπορώ!* Κανείς δεν με αναγκάζει. Έτσι είναι το σύστημα, εγώ ως καταναλωτής έχω αντίθετο συμφέρον από τον πωλητή. Αυτός θέλει να μου πουλήσει το προϊόν όσο ακριβότερα γίνεται και εγώ να το αγοράσω όσο φθηνότερα γίνεται. Ο ορθολογισμός αυτό επιβάλλει. Τώρα, αν κάποιοι αντι να κοιτάνε το συμφέρον τους - σε ένα σύστημα που σε υποχρεώνει να λειτουργήσεις έτσι -, κοιτάνε το συμφέρον του πωλητή, είναι *κοροίδάρες!* που τους έπιασαν κότσο.


Kι εγώ είμαι 2 μέτρα παιδαράς γεμάτος μούσκουλα. Άρα μπορώ να μπω στο μαγαζί σου και να πάρω ότι γουστάρω επειδή *μπορώ*;
(παίρνω το άλλο άκρο ενώ προφανώς η πειρατεία δεν είναι συμβατική κλοπή για να καταλάβεις ότι το παραπάνω είναι... *γκχ* να μην το χαρακτηρίσω)

----------


## tzelen

> Kι εγώ είμαι 2 μέτρα παιδαράς γεμάτος μούσκουλα....


Must...not...comment...must...not...comment

 :Razz:

----------


## Helix

Για την πειρατεία ή τα μούσκουλα;  :Razz:

----------


## tzelen

> Για την πειρατεία ή τα μούσκουλα;


Δε νομίζω ότι θα πέσει μπάνιο αν σχολιάσω για την πειρατεία  :Razz:

----------


## Mike86

> Kι εγώ είμαι 2 μέτρα παιδαράς γεμάτος μούσκουλα. Άρα μπορώ να μπω στο μαγαζί σου και να πάρω ότι γουστάρω επειδή *μπορώ*;
> (παίρνω το άλλο άκρο ενώ προφανώς η πειρατεία δεν είναι συμβατική κλοπή για να καταλάβεις ότι το παραπάνω είναι... *γκχ* να μην το χαρακτηρίσω)



Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν αναφέρθηκα σε συμβατική κλοπή. Τέθηκε ένα ζήτημα ηθικής αναφορικά με την πειρατεία στις ταινίες και τη μουσική και σχολίασα πάνω σε αυτό. 

1. Ο διαμοιρασμός αυτός, δεν είναι καινούργιο φρούτο το οποίο έκανε την εμφάνισή του τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια. Γίνεται από της εποχή της εφέυρεσης των κασετών και βιντεοκασετών. Απλώς η αγορά στην οποία εστίαζαν οι εταιρείες τότε ήταν αποκλειστικά το σινεμά και τα βίντεοκλαμπς και ήταν πλήρως ελέγξιμη και χειραγωγίσιμη. Η εξέλιξη του ίντερνετ, της τεχνολογίας εν γένει και η μαζική δυνατότητα πρόσβασης σε αυτό ανοίγει μία νέα αγορά "διασκέδασης" τεραστίων διαστάσεων η οποία πρέπει και αυτή να ελεγχθεί, να χειραγωγηθεί, να κοπεί σε κομμάτια και να μοιραστεί στα αρπαχτικά. Ο ιντερνετικός διαμοιρασμός στην παρούσα φάση, δεν επιτρέπει τον έλεγχο αυτό. Πρέπει να βρεθεί ο τρόπος, και αυτός είναι η ψήφιση νομοσχεδίων για τον έλεγχο του ίντερνετ συνολικά και η εμφύτευση στον άνθρωπο της "ενοχής" για τέτοιου είδους πράξεις.  

2. Μπορείς αλλά θα έχεις συνέπειες διότι ο νόμος το ορίζει αυτό. Αν δεν υπήρχε ωστόσο νόμος εσύ θα έκανες την προσπάθειά σου να πάρεις ό,τι γουστάρεις και θα έκανα την προσπάθειά μου να μην σε αφήσω. Σε γενικές γραμμές στον καπιταλισμό, τα συμφέροντα του καθενός προστατεύονται και κατοχυρώνονται από την εκάστοτε νομοθεσία. Αν αυτό βέβαια αρκούσε και αν η ηθική που υποτίθεται διακατέχει τον άνθρωπο υπερίσχυε του ατομικού συμφέροντος, εγώ δε θα είχα λόγο να βάλω συναγερμό και συστήματα ασφαλείας στο μαγαζί μου. Θα τελείωνε η βάρδυά μου και θα πήγαινα σπίτι μου αφήνοντας το μαγαζί μου ξεκλείδωτο, όντας σίγουρος ότι ο συνάνθρωπός μου δε θα τολμούσε να μπει μέσα και να το κάνει καλοκαιρινό. 

Σίγουρα δεν πιστεύω ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι άπληστος και ατομιστής από τη φύση του, ίσα ίσα που πιστεύω ακριβώς το αντίθετο (εξού και η ελπίδα μου για μια άλλη κοινωνία), ωστόσο είναι υποχρεωμένος-αναγκασμένος να προσαρμοστεί στο περιβάλλον που ζει και να κάνει τα πάντα για να επιβιώσει όταν αυτό το περιβάλλον δεν του προσφέρει ούτε τα στοιχειώδη (μάλλον επιβραβεύει την απληστία του).

----------


## yiapap

> Must...not...comment...must...not...comment


 :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν αναφέρθηκα σε συμβατική κλοπή. Τέθηκε ένα ζήτημα ηθικής αναφορικά με την πειρατεία στις ταινίες και τη μουσική και σχολίασα πάνω σε αυτό. 
> 
> 1. Ο διαμοιρασμός αυτός, δεν είναι καινούργιο φρούτο το οποίο έκανε την εμφάνισή του τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια. Γίνεται από της εποχή της εφέυρεσης των κασετών και βιντεοκασετών. Απλώς η αγορά στην οποία εστίαζαν οι εταιρείες τότε ήταν αποκλειστικά το σινεμά και τα βίντεοκλαμπς και ήταν πλήρως ελέγξιμη και χειραγωγίσιμη. Η εξέλιξη του ίντερνετ, της τεχνολογίας εν γένει και η μαζική δυνατότητα πρόσβασης σε αυτό ανοίγει μία νέα αγορά "διασκέδασης" τεραστίων διαστάσεων η οποία πρέπει και αυτή να ελεγχθεί, να χειραγωγηθεί, να κοπεί σε κομμάτια και να μοιραστεί στα αρπαχτικά. Ο ιντερνετικός διαμοιρασμός στην παρούσα φάση, δεν επιτρέπει τον έλεγχο αυτό. Πρέπει να βρεθεί ο τρόπος, και αυτός είναι η ψήφιση νομοσχεδίων για τον έλεγχο του ίντερνετ συνολικά και η εμφύτευση στον άνθρωπο της "ενοχής" για τέτοιου είδους πράξεις.  
> 
> 2. Μπορείς αλλά θα έχεις συνέπειες διότι ο νόμος το ορίζει αυτό. Αν δεν υπήρχε ωστόσο νόμος εσύ θα έκανες την προσπάθειά σου να πάρεις ό,τι γουστάρεις και θα έκανα την προσπάθειά μου να μην σε αφήσω. Σε γενικές γραμμές στον καπιταλισμό, τα συμφέροντα του καθενός προστατεύονται και κατοχυρώνονται από την εκάστοτε νομοθεσία. Αν αυτό βέβαια αρκούσε και αν η ηθική που υποτίθεται διακατέχει τον άνθρωπο υπερίσχυε του ατομικού συμφέροντος, εγώ δε θα είχα λόγο να βάλω συναγερμό και συστήματα ασφαλείας στο μαγαζί μου. Θα τελείωνε η βάρδυά μου και θα πήγαινα σπίτι μου αφήνοντας το μαγαζί μου ξεκλείδωτο, όντας σίγουρος ότι ο συνάνθρωπός μου δε θα τολμούσε να μπει μέσα και να το κάνει καλοκαιρινό. 
> 
> Σίγουρα δεν πιστεύω ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι άπληστος και ατομιστής από τη φύση του, ίσα ίσα που πιστεύω ακριβώς το αντίθετο (εξού και η ελπίδα μου για μια άλλη κοινωνία), ωστόσο είναι υποχρεωμένος-αναγκασμένος να προσαρμοστεί στο περιβάλλον που ζει και να κάνει τα πάντα για να επιβιώσει όταν αυτό το περιβάλλον δεν του προσφέρει ούτε τα στοιχειώδη (μάλλον επιβραβεύει την απληστία του).


Tώρα το έθεσες σε πιο σωστή βάση.
Όμως...
Στο -1-. Και ο παραδοσιακός διαμοιρασμός δεν μπορούσε να ελεγχθεί. Τα παλιά καλά χρόνια της κασετοπειρατίας ήταν εξαιρετικά σπάνιο να βρεις αυθεντική κασέτα π.χ. του Χάρυ Κλυν. Τα χρόνια της παρακμής των αμέτρητων βίντεο κλάμπ κάθε καινούργια κυκλοφορία εμφανιζόταν σε 10 κόπιες ενώ το βίντεο κλαμπ είχε νόμιμα μια. Η διαφορά είναι ότι με την πάροδο των χρόνων η Ελλάδα προσπάθησε να γίνει Ευρώπη και όχι Αφρική. Σε αυτά τα πλαίσια ένα μέρος του ελέγχου της πειρατείας πέρασε σε χέρια ιδιωτών με όλα τα "θετικά" και τα ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ που αυτό συνεπάγεται.
Στο -2-, και για την ηλεκτρονική πειρατεία υπάρχουν νόμοι και συνέπειες.

Στην κατακλείδα σου... Κι εγώ σε είχα για άτομο αισιόδοξο ( :Razz: ) και μου έκανε εντύπωση το προηγούμενο post σου, γι αυτό και απάντησα έντονα.

----------


## apnet

Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι μυαλά κουβαλάνε όλοι όσοι υπερασπίζονται τους κάθε λογής ΝΤΑΒΑΤΖΗΔΕΣ!

----------


## Mike86

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Tώρα το έθεσες σε πιο σωστή βάση.
> Όμως...
> Στο -1-. Και ο παραδοσιακός διαμοιρασμός δεν μπορούσε να ελεγχθεί. Τα παλιά καλά χρόνια της κασετοπειρατίας ήταν εξαιρετικά σπάνιο να βρεις αυθεντική κασέτα π.χ. του Χάρυ Κλυν. Τα χρόνια της παρακμής των αμέτρητων βίντεο κλάμπ κάθε καινούργια κυκλοφορία εμφανιζόταν σε 10 κόπιες ενώ το βίντεο κλαμπ είχε νόμιμα μια. Η διαφορά είναι ότι με την πάροδο των χρόνων η Ελλάδα προσπάθησε να γίνει Ευρώπη και όχι Αφρική. Σε αυτά τα πλαίσια ένα μέρος του ελέγχου της πειρατείας πέρασε σε χέρια ιδιωτών με όλα τα "θετικά" και τα ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ που αυτό συνεπάγεται.
> Στο -2-, και για την ηλεκτρονική πειρατεία υπάρχουν νόμοι και συνέπειες.
> 
> Στην κατακλείδα σου... Κι εγώ σε είχα για άτομο αισιόδοξο () και μου έκανε εντύπωση το προηγούμενο post σου, γι αυτό και απάντησα έντονα.


1. Η διαρροή ήταν ελάχιστη όμως, τέτοια που οι εταιρείες δεν αναγκάστηκαν να θίξουν ζητήματα πειρατείας. Εμπειρικά μιλώντας, τα dvd clubs ξεκίνησαν να έχουν πρόβλημα από την εποχή που το internet αναπτύχθηκε στο βαθμό που μπορούσα να κατεβάζω ταινίες σχετικά πολύ γρήγορα. 
2. Το πρόβλημα προκύπτει από το γεγονός ότι ο διαμοιρασμός, μια πράξη η οποία φανερώνει τη φυσική τάση του ανθρώπου στην αλυλλεγγύη και *δικαίωμα*, ενοχοποιείται νομικά και ηθικά ως πειρατεία. Πέρα όλων των άλλων βλέπουμε ότι προκύπτει και ζήτημα στέρησης ελευθεριών.

----------


## yiapap

> 1. Η διαρροή ήταν ελάχιστη όμως, τέτοια που οι εταιρείες δεν αναγκάστηκαν να θίξουν ζητήματα πειρατείας. Εμπειρικά μιλώντας, τα dvd clubs ξεκίνησαν να έχουν πρόβλημα από την εποχή που το internet αναπτύχθηκε στο βαθμό που μπορούσα να κατεβάζω ταινίες σχετικά πολύ γρήγορα. 
> 2. Το πρόβλημα προκύπτει από το γεγονός ότι ο διαμοιρασμός, μια πράξη η οποία φανερώνει τη φυσική τάση του ανθρώπου στην αλυλλεγγύη και *δικαίωμα*, ενοχοποιείται νομικά και ηθικά ως πειρατεία. Πέρα όλων των άλλων βλέπουμε ότι προκύπτει και ζήτημα στέρησης ελευθεριών.


1. Φυσικά και τα έθιγαν! Τότε όμως δεν υπήρχαν εταιρείες να τα κυνηγήσουν και το κράτος ήταν απών, όπως ήταν π.χ. στην έκδοση αποδείξεων λιανικής που τώρα γίνεται χαμός. Σου ξαναλέω καθόλου ελάχιστη δεν ήταν! Προσωπικά ποτέ δεν αγόρασα αυθεντική κασέτα επειδή απλά... δεν έβρισκα όντας πιτσιρικάς στο συνοικιακό δισκάδικο.

2. Σωστά. Ειδικά όταν αυτοί που πολεμάνε τον διαμοιρασμό χρησιμοποιούν επιχειρήματα σχετικά με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα. Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα ανήκουν στον δημιουργό, αυτόν που παίρνει τα π.χ. 30c/επεισόδιο ή τα ακόμη λιγότερα ανά CD. Ο μεσάζοντας, όσα χρήματα και να έδωσε στην παραγωγή (η προώθηση είναι άλλο καπέλο), τα έχει βγάλει πολύ άνετα με ελάχιστη προσπάθεια (π.χ. με παρεμπόδιση κυκλοφορίας R5/R6 σε μια ταινία).

----------


## tzelen

Συν τοις άλλοις, στην εποχή της κασέτας, δε νομίζω ότι η πειρατεία μπορούσε να εκτιμηθεί ως μέγεθος. Τα συνοικιακά δισκοπωλεία δε νομίζω ότι κρατούσαν στατιστικά "τόσα πουλήσαμε αυθεντικά, τόσα πειρατικά". Επιπρόσθετα, δε νομίζω ότι διέθεταν όλοι συσκευές αναπαραγωγής, έστω ενα κασετόφωνο της πλάκας. Ενώ τώρα, αφ'ενός η πρόσβαση στο υλικό είναι υπόθεση δευτερολέπτων, αφ'ετέρου υπάρχει τρόπος να υπολογιστεί, έστω και προσεγγιστικά ο όγκος.

----------


## lalenium

> Και 10.000€ μισθό να έπαιρνα πάλι τζάμπα θα κατέβαζα. Γιατί; *Γιατί μπορώ!*


Πολύ σωστά ,αυτή είναι και όλη η ουσία της συζήτησης εως τώρα ,κατεβάζουμε επειδή δεν μας πιάνουνε και όχι επειδή είναι ακριβά τα εισιτήρια ,είναι μάπες οι ταινίες κτλπ ,κτλπ. 




> Έτσι είναι το σύστημα, εγώ ως καταναλωτής έχω αντίθετο συμφέρον από τον πωλητή.


Το συμφέρον και το σωστό όλων φαντάζομαι είναι ο κάθε ένας να πληρώνεται για την δουλειά του ή τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει π.χ. υποθέτουμε ότι είσαι προγραμματιστής και έχεις φάει εκατοντάδες ώρες επάνω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο να γράψεις ένα πρόγραμμα ,και μόλις τελειώσεις το πρόγραμμα και περιμένεις να αμειφθείς για την δουλειά σου κάποιος το παίρνει και το μοιράζει μέσω ίντερνετ. Το θεωρείς σωστό? Είναι ή δεν είναι αυτό κλοπή?




> κοιτάνε το συμφέρον του πωλητή, είναι κοροίδάρες! που τους έπιασαν κότσο.


Άλλο κοιτάω το συμφέρον του πωλητή, άλλο κλέβω ,και άλλο ισχύουν οι νόμοι της ζούγκλας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι αλλά εγώ δεν αναφέρθηκα σε συμβατική κλοπή.


Το αντίθετο της συμβατικής κλοπής είναι η ασύμβατη? και εαν ναι υπάρχει κάποιος επίσημος ορισμός περί "ασύμβατης κλοπής"? Εν κατακλείδι τι πάει να πει "ασύμβατη κλοπή"?

----------


## stelios4711

> Το συμφέρον και το σωστό όλων φαντάζομαι είναι ο κάθε ένας να πληρώνεται για την δουλειά του ή τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει π.χ. υποθέτουμε ότι είσαι προγραμματιστής και έχεις φάει εκατοντάδες ώρες επάνω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο να γράψεις ένα πρόγραμμα ,και μόλις τελειώσεις το πρόγραμμα και περιμένεις να αμειφθείς για την δουλειά σου κάποιος το παίρνει και το μοιράζει μέσω ίντερνετ.


Την δουλειά του ο καθένας την κάνει μια φορά πληρώνεται και τελείωσε 
Αν θέλει να ξαναβγάλει λεφτά πρέπει να ξαναδουλέψει 
Δεν δουλεύεις μια φορά στη ζωή σου και πληρώνεσαι εφ' όρου ζωής




> Το θεωρείς σωστό? Είναι ή δεν είναι αυτό κλοπή?


Για να διευκρινίσουμε τι σημαίνει κλοπή πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε πρώτα τί σημαίνει ιδιοκτησία
Αν σου δώσω ένα ποσό στο οποίο θα συμφωνήσουμε και οι δύο για το αυτοκίνητο σου πχ μετά μου ανήκει μπορώ να το δανείσω στον φίλο μου στον συγγενή μου ή να το χαρίσω σε κάποιον που δεν έχει
Εσύ δεν έχεις κανέναν λόγο πάνω σε αυτό
κλοπή θα θα υπάρχει μόνο απο τη μεριά σου αν  μου ξαναζητήσεις λεφτά με τη δικαιολογία ότι αυτός που δανείστηκε το αυτοκίνητο από μένα θα αγόραζε άλλο από σένα αν εγώ δεν του το έδινα




> Άλλο κοιτάω το συμφέρον του πωλητή, άλλο κλέβω ,και άλλο ισχύουν οι νόμοι της ζούγκλας.


Νόμος της ζούγκλας με λίγα λόγια σημαίνει οτι ισχύει το δίκιο του ισχυρότερου 
Αυτό που υποστηρίζεις εσύ είναι νόμος της ζούγκλας 
Οι εταιρίες είναι ισχυρότερες και θέλουν με το ζόρι να επιβάλουν αυτό που τις βολεύει άσχετα αν είναι σωστό ή όχι
Καταλαβαίνω ότι η αρκούδα είναι αναμφισβήτητα δυνατότερη από μένα και μάλιστα προστατεύεται από το αρκτούρο γιατί είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση  (σαν τους κινηματογράφους ένα πράγμα) αλλά δεν θα κάτσω να με φάει επειδή είναι δυνατότερη, έχει δίκιο είναι νηστική και αν δεν φάει θα εξαφανιστεί το είδος κλπ. Σκασίλα μου εγώ θα τρέχω και ας με λες κλέφτη επειδή στερώ το το γεύμα της




> Το αντίθετο της συμβατικής κλοπής είναι η ασύμβατη? και εαν ναι υπάρχει κάποιος επίσημος ορισμός περί "ασύμβατης κλοπής"? Εν κατακλείδι τι πάει να πει "ασύμβατη κλοπή"?


Δεν υπάρχει συμβατική και ασύμβατη κλοπή. Εάν δεν σου στερήσω κάτι δεν υπάρχει κλοπή 
Τα περί συμβατικής και ασύμβατης προέκυψαν επειδή κάποιοι αποφάσισαν να βαφτίσουν κλοπή μια πράξη που δεν στερεί κάτι από κάποιον
Όταν βάζεις επίθετο σε μια λέξη της αλλάζεις το αρχικό νόημα 
Σκέψου τη λέξη δημοκρατία
Βάφτισε την τώρα - βασιλευόμενη δημοκρατία, κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία, προεδρευόμενη δημοκρατία κλπ
Έχουν σχέση με την δημοκρατία οι παραπάνω έννοιες;
Σκέψου τώρα (τι ζητάω ε; ) Έχει καμία σχέση με την κλοπή η «ασύμβατη κλοπή»;

----------


## albatross

Μια και μιλάτε για κλοπή...



> Former FTC chairman Robert Pitofsky said at the time that consumers had been overcharged by $480 million since 1997 and that CD prices would soon drop by as much as $5 a CD as a result.


http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/life/...ttlement_x.htm

Αλλά όταν έχεις δικηγόρους κάνεις ένα συμβιβασμό και πουλάς μούρη...



> In settling the lawsuit, Universal BMG and Warner said they simply wanted to avoid court costs and defended the practice.

----------


## kinpolis

> * Οι περισσότεροι νέοι δεν γνωρίζουν ότι παρανομούν*


Οι νεοι γνωριζουν πως παρανομουν αλλα ετσι οπως ειναι η κατασταση στην Ελλαδα ειτε θα περιμενουν να βγει στα video club και θα το νοικασουν με 2 ευρω ή θα οδηγηθουν στην παρανομια λογω ελλειψης χρηματων και θεσεις εργασιας.

----------


## tzelen

Δεν είναι θέμα οικονομικής δυσκολίας, επαναστατικής στάσης απέναντι στο κεφάλαιο, άγνοιας νομικών επιπτώσεων κτλ κτλ. Είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο (και γρήγορο) να βρεις υλικό και να το κατεβάσεις. Ανοίγεις το μηχάνημα, βάζεις να κατεβάζει και μέχρι να φτιάξεις ποπκορν έχει κατέβει μια ταινία.

----------


## albatross

> Δεν είναι θέμα οικονομικής δυσκολίας, επαναστατικής στάσης απέναντι στο κεφάλαιο, άγνοιας νομικών επιπτώσεων κτλ κτλ. Είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο (και γρήγορο) να βρεις υλικό και να το κατεβάσεις. Ανοίγεις το μηχάνημα, βάζεις να κατεβάζει και μέχρι να φτιάξεις ποπκορν έχει κατέβει μια ταινία.


Πλέον είναι και θέμα οικονομικής δυσκολίας, αλλά στην προ κρίσης εποχή συμφωνώ. Ήταν περισσότερο θέμα ευκολίας. Κάποτε για να δεις καινούρια ταινία έπρεπε να πηγαίνεις μια εβδομάδα στο βίντεο κλαμπ, να πλησιάζεις τον υπάλληλο με τρόπο που θα πλησίαζες πρεζέμπορα και να ρωτάς αν έχει το "πράμα" που ξέρεις ότι κρατάει για τους γνωστούς του και δε βάζει το καρτελάκι στη θέση του. Και ξαφνικά μπορούσες να δεις την ταινία 2 μήνες πριν τη φέρει το βίντεο κλαμπ.

----------


## goku

> Δεν είναι θέμα οικονομικής δυσκολίας, επαναστατικής στάσης απέναντι στο κεφάλαιο, άγνοιας νομικών επιπτώσεων κτλ κτλ. Είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο (και γρήγορο) να βρεις υλικό και να το κατεβάσεις. Ανοίγεις το μηχάνημα, βάζεις να κατεβάζει και μέχρι να φτιάξεις ποπκορν έχει κατέβει μια ταινία.


Μην το λες, καταρχήν ακόμη και νέοι δεν ξέρουν πως να κατεβάσουν από τορρεντάδικα, καθώς να βρουν και υπότιτλους οι οποίοι να είναι συγχρονισμένοι με το rip της ομάδας που έβγαλε την ταινία. Επίσης έχω πετύχει πολλούς υπότιτλους οι οποίοι είναι παντελώς χάλια (λάθος μεταφράσεις, ορθογραφικά λάθη, τεράστιες προτάσεις που δεν προλαβαίνεις να τις διαβάσεις, και πάει λέγοντας), ακόμη και να είναι πολύ καλή η ταινία ένας κακός υπότιτλος μπορεί να σου την χαλάσει. Εγώ εδώ στο χωριό είχαμε ένα βίντεοκλαμπ στο οποίο είμουν τακτικός πελάτης, δυσηχώς όμως έκλεισε και από τότες είμαι στην παρανομία.

----------


## akilleas

> .....*Κάποτε για να δεις καινούρια ταινία έπρεπε να πηγαίνεις μια εβδομάδα στο βίντεο κλαμπ, να πλησιάζεις τον υπάλληλο με τρόπο που θα πλησίαζες πρεζέμπορα και να ρωτάς αν έχει το "πράμα" που ξέρεις ότι κρατάει για τους γνωστούς του και δε βάζει το καρτελάκι στη θέση του.....*


Το αυτό!!!!!!!!!
Τις blockbusters εάν δεν είχες γνωστό, πριν το 3μηνο δεν τις ακουμπούσες με τίποτα.

----------


## tiffany

> Το αυτό!!!!!!!!!
> Τις blockbusters εάν δεν είχες γνωστό, πριν το 3μηνο δεν τις ακουμπούσες με τίποτα.


Τι μου θύμισες τώρα. Η καζούρα που έπεφτε από τον τυχερό φίλο προς τους υπόλοιπους όταν μαζευόμασταν επιτέλους να δούμε την ταινία. Ότι και καλά αυτός έχει τα κονέ και οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε άχρηστοι.

Πέραν της πλάκας. Το μοντέλο Apple, Google και σύντομα Microsoft πρέπει να υιοθετηθεί από τα studios. Αυτά που θα πληρώνουμε να τα έχουμε πάντα δικά μας.

Και εγώ είμαι υπέρ της πειρατείας. Αλλά όταν αγόρασα το android μου και άρχισα να πληρώνω τις εφαρμογές μου, είδα τι καλά που είναι. Όχι διαφημίσεις, όλες οι ρυθμίσεις και κανένα άγχος για ιούς. Σιγά σιγά άρχισα να αγοράζω και στον υπολογιστή. Μικρά ποσά φυσικά και μεγάλη ικανοποίηση.

Αν είχαμε και κάτι αντίστοιχο στις ταινίες θα το έκανα. Χωρίς φόβο. Τώρα πχ δίνω 10€ το μήνα για Usenet. Θα έκοβα αυτή τη συνδρομή και θα την έκανα Netflix.

----------


## stelios4711

> Αν είχαμε και κάτι αντίστοιχο στις ταινίες θα το έκανα. Χωρίς φόβο. Τώρα πχ δίνω 10€ το μήνα για Usenet. Θα έκοβα αυτή τη συνδρομή και θα την έκανα Netflix.


Αυτό το έχω πει και εγώ πολλές φορές 
Δεν είναι το τσαμπα που λόγος που καταφεύγουν οι χρήστες στην «πειρατεία»
Οι περισσότεροι πληρώνουν ευχαρίστως μια συνδρομή σε κάποιο file sharing 
Θα μπορούσαν να ενσωματώσουν μια τέτοια συνδρομή στην adsl γραμμή και να τελειώσει το θέμα
Τα λεφτά που ο χρήστης τα βρίσκει λογικά τα δίνει ευχαρίστως για να έχει την ευκολία του
Αλλά αυτοί επιλέγουν να χάνουν αυτά τα λεφτά και να ξοδεύουν επιπλέον άλλα τόσα για μηνύσεις, προστασίες αντιγραφής κλπ

----------


## nikraven

και άλλες 1.118 σελίδες να γράψουμε εδώ στο φόρουμ
πάντα θα υπάρχουν οι υποστηρικτές της νομιμότητας και οι υποστηρικτές της πειρατίας.
Οπως ακριβώς σαν την ύπαρξη του ήλιου και του φεγγαριού ένα πράγμα. 
Πάντα θα υπάρχει και η νομιμότητα και η πειρατεία.
Ο καθένας επιλέγει με τα δικά του κριτήρια με ποιά πλευρά θα πάει.

----------


## button

Η καθυστέρηση τους τα σκοτώνει !!!!

Είναι δυνατών να περιμένεις το pasiffic rim στις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου όταν η προβολή του σε άλλες χώρες άρχισε 2.5 μήνες νωρίτερα

----------


## [DSL]MANOS

> Η καθυστέρηση τους τα σκοτώνει !!!!
> 
> Είναι δυνατών να περιμένεις το pasiffic rim στις 12 Σεπτεμβρίου όταν η προβολή του σε άλλες χώρες άρχισε 2.5 μήνες νωρίτερα


Σιγά.... Το Lockout του 2012 με τον Guy Pearce και με 60.000 ψήφους στο imdb, δεν το έβγαλαν ΠΟΤΕ, ενώ είχαν δώσει ημερομηνία πρώτης προβολής!!!! Και μετά τους φταίει η πειρατεία....

----------


## Helix

Απλά  :Respekt:  για μια εποχή που βγάζαν *διαμάντια* κι όχι *διαστροφές* (αλά «Κυνόδοντας»)




> Ηταν τόσο μεγάλη η πειρατεία των ταινιών μας, που σκεφτήκαμε πως αντί να κυνηγάμε έναν έναν αυτούς που ανεβάζουν παράνομα τις ταινίες μας, καλύτερα να τις ανεβάσουμε οι ίδιοι, νόμιμα.


http://www.enet.gr/?i=news.el.texnes...smos&id=381669

----------


## nfotis

Ενδιαφέρον γράφημα που δείχνει εισιτήρια και έσοδα στα σινεμά διαχρονιά:

http://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/mt...16.23%20PM.png

και άρθρο που δείχνει ποιές ταινίες 'τα φέρνουν' στα ταμεία:
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/...r-ever/279352/

Ν.Φ.

----------


## PopManiac

Καμιά φορά ορισμένα προφανή τα έχεις τόσο πολύ κάτω από την μύτη σου που σου παίρνει κάμποσο να τα συνειδητοποιήσεις...

Εδώ Βέλγιο υπάρχει ειδική κάρτα που δίνουν τα UGC (τα "Village") του Βελγίου που μόλις με €20 τον μήνα βλέπει κανείς αν θυμάμαι καλά απεριόριστα ενώ με €35 μηνιαίως είναι για ζευγάρι  :Wink:  Ποιος λόγος μετά να πειρατεύεις;;;;;;;;;  :Wink: 

Λύσεις υπάρχουν αλλά και αρπαχτές υπάρχουν

- - - Updated - - -

Kαι έκανα και λάθος τα παραπάνω είναι τα γαλλικά...

Το βελγικό είναι €18,90 τον μήνα ανά άτομο  :Wink:

----------


## murray

> Λύσεις υπάρχουν αλλά και αρπαχτές υπάρχουν


+1

Αυτό με τις αρπαχτές να το πεις και στα εδώ Village που σε χρέωναν για το jumbo combo περισσότερο από ότι αν ζητούσες ξεχωριστά το pop corn και την coca cola.

----------


## nikraven

> Καμιά φορά ορισμένα προφανή τα έχεις τόσο πολύ κάτω από την μύτη σου που σου παίρνει κάμποσο να τα συνειδητοποιήσεις...
> 
> Εδώ Βέλγιο υπάρχει ειδική κάρτα που δίνουν τα UGC (τα "Village") του Βελγίου που μόλις με €20 τον μήνα βλέπει κανείς αν θυμάμαι καλά απεριόριστα ενώ με €35 μηνιαίως είναι για ζευγάρι  Ποιος λόγος μετά να πειρατεύεις;;;;;;;;; 
> 
> Λύσεις υπάρχουν αλλά και αρπαχτές υπάρχουν


Και συνήθως οι αρπαχτές είναι εδώ στην Ελλάδα. :Smile:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Καμιά φορά ορισμένα προφανή τα έχεις τόσο πολύ κάτω από την μύτη σου που σου παίρνει κάμποσο να τα συνειδητοποιήσεις...
> 
> Εδώ Βέλγιο υπάρχει ειδική κάρτα που δίνουν τα UGC (τα "Village") του Βελγίου που μόλις με €20 τον μήνα βλέπει κανείς αν θυμάμαι καλά απεριόριστα ενώ με €35 μηνιαίως είναι για ζευγάρι  Ποιος λόγος μετά να πειρατεύεις;;;;;;;;; 
> 
> Λύσεις υπάρχουν αλλά και αρπαχτές υπάρχουν
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Kαι έκανα και λάθος τα παραπάνω είναι τα γαλλικά...
> ...


Τι είπες τώρα!!!
Από ότι βλέπω υπάρχει και στο UK.
Και μάλιστα χωρίς περιορισμούς σε ταινίες, ώρες κλπ., αρκεί να υπάρχει θέση.
Παρόλα αυτά αν κρίνω από τα reviews, οι αίθουσες είναι κομματάκι παρακμιακές  :Whistle:

----------


## mixalis12

το σινεμα το σκοτωνουν  η ακριβεια των κινηματογραφων στην ελλαδα,τα ηλιθια τηλεφωνικα κεντρα τους,οι εταιρειες με την ελλειψη φαντασιας στα σεναρια-παραγωγες τους.η πειρατεια τους αναγκαζει τουλαχιστον για την ακριβεια να συνετιστουν.ο ανταγωνισμος δεν κανει κακο.ας προσεχαν.

η πειρατεια ειναι η αντιδραση - εκδικηση στην εκμεταλευση και η απαντηση στο βολεμα τους

----------


## PopManiac

> το σινεμα το σκοτωνουν  η ακριβεια των κινηματογραφων στην ελλαδα,τα ηλιθια τηλεφωνικα κεντρα τους,οι εταιρειες με την ελλειψη φαντασιας στα σεναρια-παραγωγες τους.η πειρατεια τους αναγκαζει τουλαχιστον για την ακριβεια να συνετιστουν.ο ανταγωνισμος δεν κανει κακο.ας προσεχαν.
> 
> η πειρατεια ειναι η αντιδραση - εκδικηση στην εκμεταλευση και η απαντηση στο βολεμα τους


Καλά είπαμε να μην μας φύγει και κανένας πόντος  :Razz:  Σιγά μην η πειρατεία είναι και ο προπομπός της εισβολής του λαού στα ανάκτορα  :Razz:

----------


## nfotis

Πάντως τις τελευταίες ταινίες τις έχω δει με 7 Ευρώ σε αξιοπρεπέστατη αίθουσα...

Ν.Φ.

----------


## mixalis12

γενικοτερα σπικινγκ bruce ,ειμαι και ψηφοφορος των πειρατων... :Respekt: αλλα εδω μιλουσα ειδικοτερα για τους ιδιοκτητες των εταιρειων παραγωγης και κινηματογραφων :Razz:  τοπιασες τωρα η' εχεις κιαλλες αποριες? :Razz:

----------


## apnet

> Πάντως τις τελευταίες ταινίες τις έχω δει με 7 Ευρώ σε αξιοπρεπέστατη αίθουσα...
> 
> Ν.Φ.


Πες το ντε και συζητάμε τόση ώρα άδικα! Αφού έχεις δει με 7 ευρώ έργο σε αξιοπρεπέστατη αίθουσα, τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα! Έχουν δίκιο τα καρτέλ του κινηματογράφου!

----------


## mixalis12

εγω παντως επειδη εχω και την ευκαιρια να πηγαινω καθε τεταρτη πληρωνω μονο 3.5 ευρω αξιοπρεπεστατα!!!! τοσο τους αξιζει.

 και ενα σαιτ που δειχνει ποιες ταινιες γυριζονται σε 3ντι ,για τους φαν του ειδους,και ποιες οχι (με ψευτικο 3ντι) και τις προβαλουν χωρις να στο λενε .

http://realorfake3d.com/

----------


## nfotis

> Πες το ντε και συζητάμε τόση ώρα άδικα! Αφού έχεις δει με 7 ευρώ έργο σε αξιοπρεπέστατη αίθουσα, τότε δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα! Έχουν δίκιο τα καρτέλ του κινηματογράφου!


Σε σχέση με τα 10+ Ευρώ που ζητάγανε πέρυσι στα Village, είναι σαφής βελτίωση...

Ν.Φ.

----------


## Darth21

> και ενα σαιτ που δειχνει ποιες ταινιες γυριζονται σε 3ντι ,για τους φαν του ειδους,και ποιες οχι (με ψευτικο 3ντι) και τις προβαλουν χωρις να στο λενε .
> 
> http://realorfake3d.com/


Wow! Ειναι 100% αξιόπιστο; Ομολογώ πως δεν περιμενά πολλές από τις ταινείες που είδα στη fake list.  :Thinking:

----------


## mixalis12

παντως το μονο αξιοπιστο 3ντι και το πιο εντυπωσιακο και ξεκουραστο ,αποτι λενε οσοι ειχαν την ευκαιρια να το απολαυσουν στο εξωτερικο, ειναι το imax και δυστυχως εχει σε ολες τις τριγυρω χωρες και οχι στην ελλαδα που υποτιθεται ηταν η πιο πλουσια χωρα στα βαλκανια!

----------


## phantom77

> παντως το μονο αξιοπιστο 3ντι και το πιο εντυπωσιακο και ξεκουραστο ,αποτι λενε οσοι ειχαν την ευκαιρια να το απολαυσουν στο εξωτερικο, ειναι το imax και δυστυχως εχει σε ολες τις τριγυρω χωρες και οχι *στην ελλαδα που υποτιθεται ηταν η πιο πλουσια χωρα στα βαλκανια!*


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Respekt:  :Goodnight:

----------


## graal

Μιας και μιλάμε για πειρατεία, η σελίδα στο fb  "Οι Λιωμένοι" που έβλεπες ταινίες streaming  με ενσωματωμένους υπότιτλους, εντελώς δωρεάν, θεωρείτω πειρατεία?

----------


## goku

> Μιας και μιλάμε για πειρατεία, η σελίδα στο fb  "Οι Λιωμένοι" που έβλεπες ταινίες streaming  με ενσωματωμένους υπότιτλους, εντελώς δωρεάν, θεωρείτω πειρατεία?


Οι ταινίες είναι εμπορικό προϊόν. Πληρώνεις για να τις βλέπεις; Υποθέτω πως όχι, οπότε τι λες;

----------


## Τρελογιατρός

> Οι ταινίες είναι εμπορικό προϊόν. Πληρώνεις για να τις βλέπεις; Υποθέτω πως όχι, οπότε τι λες;


επίσης αυτη η άποψη ειναι ξεπερασμενη... Δεν χρειαζεται να "πληρώνεις" για να αμοιβεται η ιδιοκτητρια εταιρια...

----------


## goku

> επίσης αυτη η άποψη ειναι ξεπερασμενη... Δεν χρειαζεται να "πληρώνεις" για να αμοιβεται η ιδιοκτητρια εταιρια...


Αμείβεται όμως η εταιρία από το συγκεκριμένο site ή τα κέρδη από τις διαφημίσεις που πιθανώς έχει πάνε στους ιδιοκτήτες του site;

----------


## Τρελογιατρός

> Αμείβεται όμως η εταιρία από το συγκεκριμένο site ή τα κέρδη από τις διαφημίσεις που πιθανώς έχει πάνε στους ιδιοκτήτες του site;


ακριβώς  :One thumb up:  
εχει διαφορα, καθως εκει ισως ειναι το μελλον των ταινιων... Να βγαινουν σε site στο ιντερνετ και οχι σε dvds... τα σινεμα θα συνεχισουν να υπαρχουν και θα ειναι πιο οικονομικα, αλλα θα αφορουν λιγους, οσους θελουν να θυμηθουν τ παλια (π.χ ενας θερινος κινηματογραφος)

και μη βιαστειτε να πειτε οτι τα κερδη απο τις διαφημισεις λιγων δευτερολεπτων η λεπτων δεν φτανουν για μια ταινια... Σκεφτειτε το πριν...

----------


## goku

> ακριβώς  
> εχει διαφορα, καθως εκει ισως ειναι το μελλον των ταινιων... Να βγαινουν σε site στο ιντερνετ και οχι σε dvds... τα σινεμα θα συνεχισουν να υπαρχουν και θα ειναι πιο οικονομικα, αλλα θα αφορουν λιγους, οσους θελουν να θυμηθουν τ παλια (π.χ ενας θερινος κινηματογραφος)
> 
> και μη βιαστειτε να πειτε οτι τα κερδη απο τις διαφημισεις λιγων δευτερολεπτων η λεπτων δεν φτανουν για μια ταινια... Σκεφτειτε το πριν...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αλλά μιλάμε συγκεκριμένα για την σελίδα "Οι Λιωμένοι", η συγκεκριμένη δεν μου φαίνεται να είναι επίσημη σελίδα κάποιου ή κάποιων στούντιο παραγωγής ταινιών. Τα κέρδη που πιθανώς να έχουν πάνε στα στούντιο ή τα κρατάνε οι ιδιοκτήτες για την πάρτη τους;

----------


## Τρελογιατρός

ειναι παρανομη...  :One thumb up:

----------


## stelios4711

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αλλά μιλάμε συγκεκριμένα για την σελίδα "Οι Λιωμένοι", η συγκεκριμένη δεν μου φαίνεται να είναι επίσημη σελίδα κάποιου ή κάποιων στούντιο παραγωγής ταινιών. Τα κέρδη που πιθανώς να έχουν πάνε στα στούντιο ή τα κρατάνε οι ιδιοκτήτες για την πάρτη τους;


Και γιατί να μας ενδιαφέρει εμάς που πιθανώς πηγαίνουν τα λεφτά; τι είμαστε η εφορία; 
Θα μπορούσε να είναι νόμιμη ή παράνομη. Αυτό όμως είναι πρόβλημα της σελίδας όχι του τελικού χρήστη

Ας το πάρουμε και από την άλλη τώρα. Τα λεφτά που παίρνει η ΑΕΠΙ είστε σίγουροι ότι πηγαίνουν εκεί που πρέπει;  
Εκεί γιατί δεν το ψάχνετε;
Δηλαδή μονά-ζυγά χαμένος ο τελικός χρήστης;

----------


## apnet

> Σε σχέση με τα 10+ Ευρώ που ζητάγανε πέρυσι στα Village, είναι σαφής βελτίωση...
> 
> Ν.Φ.


Αντί να λέμε τόσες ανοησίες λοιπόν να τους πούμε κι ένα ευχαριστώ για την.... «σαφή βελτίωση».... Λέμε λέμε οι αχάριστοι....


Εκείνο που δεν κατανοείς είναι πως η «βελτίωση» η «σαφής», στην οποία αναφέρεσαι είναι φαινομενική και όχι ουσιαστική. Είναι της λογικής να βολευτούν μερικοί σαν εσένα για να μην μιλάνε ώστε να συνεχίσουμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας. Επίσης επειδή έχω αρκετά χρόνια να πατήσω σε «χωριό», αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό το 7 ευρώ ισχύει για όλες τις μέρες, όλες τις ταινίες και για όλες τις αίθουσες.

Τα 3.5 ευρώ κάθε Τετάρτη που ανέφερε ένας φίλος πιο πάνω καλά είναι. Τόσα τους αξίζουν. Και το ποπ-κορν σε σακουλάκι από το σπίτι για να βάλουν το περιβόητο «μπουκέτο» τους.... εκεί που αρμόζει  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Και γιατί να μας ενδιαφέρει εμάς που πιθανώς πηγαίνουν τα λεφτά; τι είμαστε η εφορία; 
> Θα μπορούσε να είναι νόμιμη ή παράνομη. Αυτό όμως είναι πρόβλημα της σελίδας όχι του τελικού χρήστη
> 
> Ας το πάρουμε και από την άλλη τώρα. Τα λεφτά που παίρνει η ΑΕΠΙ είστε σίγουροι ότι πηγαίνουν εκεί που πρέπει;  
> Εκεί γιατί δεν το ψάχνετε;
> Δηλαδή μονά-ζυγά χαμένος ο τελικός χρήστης;


Πιθανότατα η ΑΕΠΙ είναι κατασκεύασμα των δισκογραφικών για να εξασφαλίσουν ένα επιπλέον «χαρτζιλίκι» στους τραγουδισταράδες που προβάλουν με μορφή πλύσης εγκεφάλου, επειδή τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν πέσει οι τιμές και δεν μπορούν να τους έχουν όσο «ικανοποιημένους» τους είχαν.

Ο τελικός χρήστης έχει τον ρόλο της αγελάδας που αρμέγουν οι μεσάζοντονταβατζήδες κάθε είδους. Μάλιστα, πολλοί από αυτούς τους χρήστες έχουν αποδεχτεί με σχετική χαρά το ρόλο της αγελάδας... Τους αρέσει φαίνεται  :Smile:  Πιθανόν υποσυνείδητα να είναι ένας τρόπος για να νιώσουν σημαντικοί και χρήσιμοι.

----------


## sdikr

Ορίστε φτάσαμε και στις αγελάδες,  ενω τα έξυπνα πρόβατα (που θα κάνουν τα πάντα για να δούνε τα σκουπίδια που τόσο μισούνε) δεν μας πειράζουν
 :ROFL:

----------


## apnet

Δεν υπάρχουν έξυπνα πρόβατα  :Smile:  Κανείς δεν κάνει τα πάντα για να βρει ένα σκουπίδι  :Smile:  Αντίθετα είναι πολλοί εκείνοι που κάνουν τα πάντα για να πουλήσουν ένα σκουπίδι  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ Στις αγελάδες είμαστε εδώ και χρόνια απλά όσοι αρέσκονται στο σπορ στρουθοκαμηλίζουν  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν υπάρχουν έξυπνα πρόβατα  Κανείς δεν κάνει τα πάντα για να βρει ένα σκουπίδι  Αντίθετα είναι πολλοί εκείνοι που κάνουν τα πάντα για να πουλήσουν ένα σκουπίδι


Aυτό που λέει ο Σπύρος και στο οποίο συμφωνώ είναι ότι το επιχείρημα "οι ταινίες/τραγούδια που βγαίνουν είναι σκουπίδια και άρα δεν πληρώνω τα ΧΧ€" δεν αποτελεί λογικό επιχείρημα όταν εν γνώση σου διακινδυνεύεις πολλά περισσότερα κατεβάζοντάς τα.

----------


## apnet

Εγώ πάλι έχω άλλη άποψη. Πρώτον είναι άλλο να βλέπεις δωρεάν ένα σκουπίδι κι άλλο να πληρώνεις 7-12 ευρώ συν ποπ-κορν, πατατάκια κοκα-κολες για να το.... χωνέψεις. Δεύτερον, αυτός που θα επιλέξει να το δει δωρεάν ΔΕΝ θα το θεωρεί σκουπίδι, για εκείνον ΔΕΝ θα είναι σκουπίδι, αλλά θα το δει επειδή θέλει να το δει. Τρίτον, όσοι αναφέρονται σε σκουπίδια δεν πηγαίνουν να τα δουν δωρεάν γιατί ακόμα περισσότερο από τα πεταμένα λεφτά τους ενδιαφέρει ο χαμένος χρόνος και το ανούσιο πράγμα που παρακολουθούν.

Υ.Γ Προσωπικά, σκουπίδια δεν βλέπω ούτε δωρεάν, πόσο μάλλον επί πληρωμή...

----------


## yiapap

Δε μίλησα γενικά, μίλησα για το παράλογο του επιχειρήματος περί σκουπιδιών  :Wink:

----------


## apnet

Υπάρχει κάτι το παράλογο στο ότι είναι άρμεγμα να πληρώνεις 7-12 ευρώ για σκουπίδια;! Γιατί ακόμα και σε όσους αρέσουν τα χρήματα είναι πολλά και είναι πολλά ανεξάρτητα με το αν είναι ή όχι σκουπίδια. Το ότι είναι σκουπίδια αφορά κυρίως άλλη παράμετρο του θέματος. Εκείνη που αφορά την ευκολία στην παραγωγή των σκουπιδιών, την εξομοίωσή τους από πλευράς τιμολογιακής πολιτικής και την ώθηση του κοινού με χίλιους μύριους τρόπους να... τα τρώει. Εκείνη που αφορά το ότι παρακολουθώντας ένα σκουπίδι έχεις ένα είδος ανάγκης για ποπκορνκοκακολαπατατακιανατσοςτακοςπαταφριτας και ανθίζει το «μπουκέτο».

Δεν διάβασα κάποιο επιχείρημα του στυλ «αφού είναι σκουπίδια θα τα δω δωρεάν». Ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει σίγουρα δεν είναι δικό μου. Από εκεί και πέρα όμως όταν επειδή σε βολεύει ταΐζεις σκουπίδια το κόσμο, εκείνος κάνει όπως κρίνει. Δηλαδή όσο απάτη είσαι εσύ... με την ίδια απάτη θα σου απαντήσει και μερίδα του κόσμου. Εφόσον λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει απολύτως κανένας έλεγχος στην λογικές/πρακτικές τους, ενώ αντίθετα εκείνοι τις επιβάλλουν ακόμα και μέσω νομοθεσίας, καλά, πολύ καλά, άριστα πράττει ο κόσμος. Είπαμε όταν κάτι πάει στραβά στη δουλειά σου, διορθώνεις την δουλειά σου δεν προσπαθείς να εξαναγκάσεις τους άλλους να φάνε τα σκουπίδια σου και να γεμίσουν τις τσέπες σου. Όλη η μπίζνα γύρω από το μάρκετινγκ, εδώ και δεκαετίες έχει κάνει απεριόριστη και ανυπολόγιστη ζημιά στην ίδια τη δομή της κοινωνίας και την αντίληψη των ανθρώπων.

----------


## yiapap

Άρα εκτός από τα σκουπίδια φταίει και η όλη ιδέα του marketing... Οοοοοοοοοοοοκ  :Smile:

----------


## apnet

Το μάρκετινγκ είναι περισσότερο μπίζνα κι εργαλείο, ας μην τον ανάγουμε σε ιδέα... Φυσικά και η όλη διαδικασία και πρακτική του μάρκετιγνκ έχει τα αποτελέσματα και τις επιπτώσεις που χοντρικά ανέφερα χωρίς να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες. Βλέπεις πλέον το μάρκετινγκ είναι το εργαλείο με το οποίο αλλοιώνονται οι έννοιες και κατά συνέπεια και οι συνειδήσεις του κόσμου  :Smile:  

Νομίζω αν κοιτάξει κανείς λίγο πιο προσεκτικά τα πράγματα δεν θα είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να το αντιληφθεί. Ένας βασικότατος τομέας του μάρκετινγκ είναι ο τρόπος παρουσίασης ενός προϊόντος ή μιας ιδέα. Για δείτε λίγο πιο προσεκτικά με τι τρόπο μας παρουσιάζονται όλα  :Smile:

----------


## stelios4711

Συγνώμη αλλά γιατί εθελοτυφλείτε; 
Είναι παράνομη η θέαση ταινιών που δεν είναι αγορασμένες; Ναι
Τότε γιατί στο διάολο οι τηλεοράσεις δέχονται usb και παίζουν mkv με DTS; γιατί όλοι οι mpeg αποκωδικοποιητές έχουν pvr; γιατί υπάρχουν media players; Είδατε καμιά ταινία να πωλείται σε usb; 
Γιατί ο κάθε φτηνός home server ενσωματώνει torrent και ed2k ;

Φυσικά και γνωρίζουν ότι οι χρήστες κατεβάζουν έργα. Δεν το γνωρίζουν απλά. το προώθησαν και το επιβάλανε στην αγορά
Και επιπλέον πρόσθεσαν φόρο για πνευματικά δικαιώματα σε κάθε μέσο προβολής σε κάθε αποθηκευτικό μέσο και σε κάθε αναλώσιμο εκτύπωσης γιατί είναι σίγουροι ότι κυρίως για αυτόν τον τρόπο θα χρησιμοποιηθούν 
Γιατί τους βολεύει και αυτός ο τρόπος  
Οπότε τι κάθεστε και συζητάτε για σκουπίδια κλπ; γιατί προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογηθείτε; μη νοιώθετε ενοχές, μας τα έχουν πάρει ήδη και απλά παίζουν με τη νοημοσύνη μας για να νιώσουμε και ένοχοι από πάνω ... μπας και μας πάρουν λίγο περισσότερα 

5€ επιπλέον συνδρομή στον πάροχο για να βλέπω ότι θέλω και όποτε θέλω χωρίς διαφημίσεις και οποιονδήποτε περιορισμό και η «πειρατεία» θα είναι ανάμνηση, κανείς δεν πρόκειται να κατεβάσει 
Αν δεν τα θέλουν ή τους φαίνονται λίγα αυτά τα 5€ no proplem ο τελικός χρήστης μπορεί να έχει αυτά που ζητάει και χωρίς τα 5€

----------


## goku

@stelios4711, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αντιγράψεις το περιεχόμενο εντός dvd/bluray στον σκληρό δίσκο και να το μετατρέψεις σε mkv (κυκλοφορούν και νόμιμα προγράμματα που το κάνουν αυτό), και μετά να το αντιγράψεις σε ένα usb stick για να το δεις σε κάποιο media player. Απλώς αυτές οι δυνατότητες παρέχονται σαν διευκόλυνση, εγώ για παράδειγμα όλες τις ταινίες που έχω αγοράσει νόμιμα (και όχι μόνο, δεν λέω ότι δεν έχω κατεβάσει και πειρατικά), τις έχω μετατρέψει σε mkv/h.264 και τις βλέπω στο media player. Έχω νόμιμα αγορασμένα DVD απλώς για να μην κάθομαι κάθε φορά και τα ψάχνω από δω και από κει, αλλά και για να μην φθείρονται από την χρήση, τα έχω στο ράφι και απλώς τα βλέπω από το media player όπου τα έχω αποθηκεύσει με μορφή mkv/h.264.

----------


## Helix

Ε, όχι και δύσκολη η μετατροπή dvd/blu-ray σε mkv... Στο handbrake για παράδειγμα πατάω ένα κουμπί και ριπάρω όποιο dvd θέλω.

----------


## goku

> Ε, όχι και δύσκολη η μετατροπή dvd/blu-ray σε mkv... Στο handbrake για παράδειγμα πατάω ένα κουμπί και ριπάρω όποιο dvd θέλω.


Και εγώ handbrake χρησιμοποιώ αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε νόμιμα/κλειδωμένα dvd. Δουλεύει πάνω σε αυτά; Πάντως από όσο γνωρίζω, υπάρχει νόμιμο εμπορικό λογισμικό (για παράδειγμα το DVDfab) που ριπάρει νόμιμα/κλειδωμένα dvd κανονικά και με τον νόμο. Αφού τα ριπάρεις τότες μπορείς να τα δεις όπου θες, για παράδειγμα σε media players.

----------


## sdikr

> Συγνώμη αλλά γιατί εθελοτυφλείτε; 
> Είναι παράνομη η θέαση ταινιών που δεν είναι αγορασμένες; Ναι
> Τότε γιατί στο διάολο οι τηλεοράσεις δέχονται usb και παίζουν mkv με DTS; γιατί όλοι οι mpeg αποκωδικοποιητές έχουν pvr; γιατί υπάρχουν media players; Είδατε καμιά ταινία να πωλείται σε usb; 
> Γιατί ο κάθε φτηνός home server ενσωματώνει torrent και ed2k ;
> 
> Φυσικά και γνωρίζουν ότι οι χρήστες κατεβάζουν έργα. Δεν το γνωρίζουν απλά. το προώθησαν και το επιβάλανε στην αγορά
> Και επιπλέον πρόσθεσαν φόρο για πνευματικά δικαιώματα σε κάθε μέσο προβολής σε κάθε αποθηκευτικό μέσο και σε κάθε αναλώσιμο εκτύπωσης γιατί είναι σίγουροι ότι κυρίως για αυτόν τον τρόπο θα χρησιμοποιηθούν 
> Γιατί τους βολεύει και αυτός ο τρόπος  
> Οπότε τι κάθεστε και συζητάτε για σκουπίδια κλπ; γιατί προσπαθείτε να δικαιολογηθείτε; μη νοιώθετε ενοχές, μας τα έχουν πάρει ήδη και απλά παίζουν με τη νοημοσύνη μας για να νιώσουμε και ένοχοι από πάνω ... μπας και μας πάρουν λίγο περισσότερα 
> ...


Απλό είναι και μαχαίρια μπορείς να αγοράσεις ελευθέρα,  γιατί τα πουλάνε; αφού ξέρουν οτι μπορεί να σκοτώσουν;

----------


## apnet

Ποια είναι η νόμιμη χρήση της λειτουργίας ενός προγράμματος, η οποία επιτρέπει την «παράνομη» αντιγραφή προστατευμένου περιεχομένου;  :Smile: 

Το μαχαίρι έχεις πάρα πολλές νόμιμες χρήσεις. Η λειτουργία ενός προγράμματος που «σπάει» προστατευμένο περιεχόμενο, ποια νόμιμη χρήση έχει; Για να δούμε πόσο έγκυρο είναι το παράδειγμα ρωτάω  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Ποια είναι η νόμιμη χρήση της λειτουργίας ενός προγράμματος, η οποία επιτρέπει την «παράνομη» αντιγραφή προστατευμένου περιεχομένου; 
> 
> Το μαχαίρι έχεις πάρα πολλές νόμιμες χρήσεις. Η λειτουργία ενός προγράμματος που «σπάει» προστατευμένο περιεχόμενο, ποια νόμιμη χρήση έχει; Για να δούμε πόσο έγκυρο είναι το παράδειγμα ρωτάω


Διάβασε τους νόμους,  όταν σας βολεύει τους θυμάστε όταν πρέπει όχι

----------


## apnet

Απάντηση ωστόσο δεν βλέπω. Να υποθέσω καμία άρα άκυρο το παράδειγμα;  :Smile: 

Άλλοι τα βλέπουν όπως τους βολεύει ή όπως ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ότι τους βολεύει  :Wink:

----------


## stelios4711

Θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω μαζί σας, ότι τα προγράμματα αυτά μας βοηθούν να πάρουμε ένα backup για προσωπική χρήση, και φυσικά αυτό είναι απόλυτα λογικό.
Αν πραγματικά συμφωνείτε και εσείς με αυτά που λέτε τότε θα πρέπει όλοι μαζί να καταδικάσουμε τις εταιρίες που γεμίζουν με DRM και κλειδώματα τα dvd  για να μας αποτρέψουν την χρήση της απόλυτα λογικής και νόμιμης χρήσης του προσωπικού backup 
Στο παράδειγμα με το μαχαίρι που αναφέρθηκε είναι σαν σου πουλάνε τα μαχαίρια νόμιμα αλλά παράλληλα σου απαγορεύουν πάσα χρήση ακόμη και να κόβεις ψωμί με αυτά
Άρα λοιπόν εδώ ερχόμαστε αντιμέτωποι με κλέφτες που προσπαθούν να καταστρατηγήσουν τα νόμιμα και καθ΄όλα λογικά διακαιώματα μας 
Ποιος είναι λοιπόν στην πραγματικότητα ο «πειρατής»;

----------


## apnet

Αυτός που δεν ακολουθεί τις καθεστωτικές απόψεις και δεν συμφωνεί με τα παγκόσμια νταβατζοκαρτέλ.

Να πω και κάτι ακόμα. Το χρήμα που υποτίθεται ότι χάνουν δεν είναι εκείνο που τους ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ  :Smile:  Ίσως να μην είναι καν δεύτερο στη λίστα προτεραιοτήτων τους και δεν μιλάω για το βίντεο κλαμπ της γειτονιάς βεβαίως, αλλά για εκείνους που πραγματικά καθορίζουν τα πράγματα από την πλευρά των κερδοσκόπων.

----------


## goku

> Απάντηση ωστόσο δεν βλέπω. Να υποθέσω καμία άρα άκυρο το παράδειγμα; 
> 
> Άλλοι τα βλέπουν όπως τους βολεύει ή όπως ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ότι τους βολεύει


Γιατί σταμάτησε η ανάπτυξη στο dvdshrink και στο dvd decrypter (τα οποία ήταν και δωρεάν προγράμματα) και το dvd fab το οποίο πωλείται κανονικά και αναπτύσσεται μέχρι και σήμερα δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; Μήπως πληρώνει κάποια δικαιώματα από τις πωλήσεις; Επίσης αν εγώ έχω αγοράσει κανονικότατα μία νόμιμη ταινία δεν έχω δικαίωμα να την αντιγράψω για προσωπική χρήση για λόγους backup;

----------


## Gordito

> Υπάρχει κάτι το παράλογο στο ότι είναι άρμεγμα να πληρώνεις 7-12 ευρώ για σκουπίδια;! Γιατί ακόμα και σε όσους αρέσουν τα χρήματα είναι πολλά και είναι πολλά ανεξάρτητα με το αν είναι ή όχι σκουπίδια. Το ότι είναι σκουπίδια αφορά κυρίως άλλη παράμετρο του θέματος. Εκείνη που αφορά την ευκολία στην παραγωγή των σκουπιδιών, την εξομοίωσή τους από πλευράς τιμολογιακής πολιτικής και την ώθηση του κοινού με χίλιους μύριους τρόπους να... τα τρώει. Εκείνη που αφορά το ότι παρακολουθώντας ένα σκουπίδι έχεις ένα είδος ανάγκης για ποπκορνκοκακολαπατατακιανατσοςτακοςπαταφριτας και ανθίζει το «μπουκέτο».


1) Τα 7-12€ ΔΕΝ ειναι πολλα για κινηματογραφο. 7€ εχει μια μπυρα στο μπαρ. Εκεινα ειναι πολλα.
2) Το επιχειρημα με το μπουκετο ειναι αθλιο. ΔΕΝ θελεις; ΔΕΝ παιρνεις ποπ κορν.




> Είπαμε όταν κάτι πάει στραβά στη δουλειά σου, διορθώνεις την δουλειά σου δεν προσπαθείς να εξαναγκάσεις τους άλλους να φάνε τα σκουπίδια σου και να γεμίσουν τις τσέπες σου. Όλη η μπίζνα γύρω από το μάρκετινγκ, εδώ και δεκαετίες έχει κάνει απεριόριστη και ανυπολόγιστη ζημιά στην ίδια τη δομή της κοινωνίας και την αντίληψη των ανθρώπων.


Τηλεκριτικος, και ετσι;

Τι παει να πει ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙ;
Εχεις κανα γκαραντί να κανεις εσυ 100% καλες ταινιες και αποδεκτες απο ολους; Εστω 80%; Εστω 60%

Οπως σε καθε τι σε αυτη τη ζωη, ετσι και στο σινεμα υπαρχει η καλη ταινια, η κακη, η προχειρη κλπ
Οπως και ο καλος/κακος καναπες, υπολογιστης/τηλεοραση/σουβλακι/κηπουρος/ κλπ


----

Για να τελειωνουμε.

Ειναι τετοια η δομη του internet, που η πειρατεια θα ζει και θα βασιλευει.

*Τα αλλα περι ποιοτητας*, συγνωμη αλλα, *ειναι μπουρδες*.
Εν ετη 2013 μπορεις πολυ ευκολα απο πριν να φιλτραρεις την πατατα απο το καλο.

----------


## sdikr

> Απάντηση ωστόσο δεν βλέπω. Να υποθέσω καμία άρα άκυρο το παράδειγμα; 
> 
> Άλλοι τα βλέπουν όπως τους βολεύει ή όπως ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ ότι τους βολεύει


Μια χαρά απάντηση σου έδωσα,  και μια χαρα ισχύει το παράδειγμα

----------


## stelios4711

> Επίσης αν εγώ έχω αγοράσει κανονικότατα μία νόμιμη ταινία δεν έχω δικαίωμα να την αντιγράψω για προσωπική χρήση για λόγους backup;


Εξαρτάται από ποια πλευρά το εξετάζεις
Από την μεριά του χρήστη, από αυτή των εταιριών ή από πλευρά του νόμου;

Από την πλευρά του χρήστη (και της λογικής φυσικά) έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα αφού πλήρωσες (άντε βρες το δίκιο σου όμως)

Από την πλευρά των εταιριών απαγορεύεται ρητά : Απαγορεύεται οποιαδήποτε αντιγραφή δεν υπάρχει καμία υποσημείωση ή εξαίρεση για προσωπική χρήση (δεν πιστεύω να νόμιζες κάτι διαφορετικό)

Από την πλευρά του νόμου: Ο Έλληνας νομοθέτης θέσπισε τα άρθρα 66Α και 66Β στο ν. 2121/1993, τα οποία απαγορεύουν την εξουδετέρωση χωρίς την άδεια του δικαιούχου κάθε αποτελεσματικού τεχνολογικού μέτρου, την οποία πραγματοποιεί κάποιος εν γνώσει του ή έχοντας βάσιμους λόγους που του επιτρέπουν να γνωρίζει ότι επιδιώκει αυτόν το σκοπό και την αφαίρεση ή αλλοίωση οποιασδήποτε πληροφορίας με ηλεκτρονική μορφή σχετικά με τη διαχείριση των δικαιωμάτων

Βλέπουμε εδώ κάτι παράλογο. Ο νόμος υποστηρίζει μονόπλευρα τις εταιρίες αντί να αφήνει κάποιο παράθυρο για τα δικαιώματα χρήσης του καταναλωτή

Αυτό δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα του απεριόριστου των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων

Αντιγράφω από wikipedia:




> _το απεριόριστο των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων: η πνευματική ιδιοκτησία έχει νόμιμους περιορισμούς είτε με τη μορφή της εύλογης χρήσης (copyright) είτε με τη μορφή της ιδιωτικής χρήσης (droit d’auteur), οι οποίοι προσπαθούν να συμβιβάσουν το δικαίωμα του δημιουργού με την ελευθερία του χρήστη. Τα τεχνολογικά μέτρα καθιστούν αυτούς τους περιορισμούς ανενεργούς, αφού μπορούν να εμποδίζουν την αναπαραγωγή ακόμη και για ιδιωτική χρήση. Η εξουδετέρωσή τους απαγορεύεται άσχετα από το σκοπό της (αν γίνεται δηλαδή για κατά τα άλλα επιτρεπόμενη ιδιωτική χρήση ή για απαγορευμένη αναπαραγωγή), με αποτέλεσμα ως τώρα νόμιμες και θεμιτές πράξεις του χρήστη να γίνονται παράνομες λόγω ύπαρξης των τεχνολογικών μέτρων. Το δικαίωμα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας γίνεται έτσι στην πράξη απεριόριστο._






> Μια χαρά απάντηση σου έδωσα,  και μια χαρα ισχύει το παράδειγμα


Θα μας βοηθήσεις να το αναλύσουμε λίγο;

----------


## apnet

> 1) Τα 7-12€ ΔΕΝ ειναι πολλα για κινηματογραφο. 7€ εχει μια μπυρα στο μπαρ. Εκεινα ειναι πολλα.
> 2) Το επιχειρημα με το μπουκετο ειναι αθλιο. ΔΕΝ θελεις; ΔΕΝ παιρνεις ποπ κορν.
> 
> 
> 
> Τηλεκριτικος, και ετσι;
> 
> Τι παει να πει ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙ;
> Εχεις κανα γκαραντί να κανεις εσυ 100% καλες ταινιες και αποδεκτες απο ολους; Εστω 80%; Εστω 60%
> ...


Είναι πολλά για κινηματογράφο. Επίσης είναι πολλά για μια μπύρα. Το ότι είναι ακριβή η μπύρα σημαίνει ας είναι και ο κινηματογράφος...;!

Όλοι ξέρουμε τι αφορά ο όρος σκουπίδι, όπως επίσης όλοι ξέρουμε ότι οι αίθουσες προβάλουν άπειρα σκουπίδια. Τώρα αν εσύ αρνείσαι να το καταλάβεις και θες να πας την κουβέντα περί.... κριτικής.... είναι δικό σου θέμα.

Το πρόβλημα είναι πως η καλλιέργεια πατάτας ανθεί και μάλιστα πωλείται και προβάλλεται ως χαβιάρι.

Η πειρατεία υπήρχε, υπάρχει και θα υπάρχει σε κάθε τομέα που βασιλεύει η αισχροκέρδεια ανεξάρτητα από τη δομή του διαδικτύου. Αυτή ακριβώς τη δομή είναι που θέλουν να ελέγξουν και ορισμένες απόψεις που διαβάζω εδώ τους κάνουν να τρίβουν τα χέρια τους.

Επιπλέον το επιχείρημα με το «μπουκέτο» δεν είναι καθόλου άθλιο και μια χαρά ισχύει και ο όρος στα λημέρια τους και η τακτική που ακολουθούν. Σε λίγο θα έχουμε και κοκορέτσι στους διαδρόμους παρέα με τις επικών προδιαγραφών ταινίες που θα χρυσοπληρώνουμε.

Αν για μερικούς δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα και αντίθετα θεωρούν ότι το πρόβλημα είναι η πειρατεία κι εξακολουθούν να ξεστομίζουν «επιχειρήματα» που διαδίδουν τα καρτέλ, οι νταβατζήδες και όσοι αισχροκερδούν απομυζώντας τον κόσμο είναι δικαίωμά τους. Υπάρχουμε όμως και αρκετοί που έχουμε άλλη άποψη επί του θέματος.

Τέλος να ξαναπώ ότι τα.... υποτιθέμενα διαφυγόντα κέρδη ΔΕΝ είναι το κύριο μέλημά τους.


Υ. Γ Εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ το παράδειγμα με τα μαχαίρια άκυρο  :Smile:

----------


## Helix

> Και εγώ handbrake χρησιμοποιώ αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε νόμιμα/κλειδωμένα dvd. Δουλεύει πάνω σε αυτά; Πάντως από όσο γνωρίζω, υπάρχει νόμιμο εμπορικό λογισμικό (για παράδειγμα το DVDfab) που ριπάρει νόμιμα/κλειδωμένα dvd κανονικά και με τον νόμο. Αφού τα ριπάρεις τότες μπορείς να τα δεις όπου θες, για παράδειγμα σε media players.


Κανονικότατα τα ριπάρει στην έκδοση για Linux, στην έκδοση για Windows λείπει αυτή η λειτουργία

----------


## mixalis12

οταν εψαχνα πληροφοριες για τις αιθουσες αιμαξ βρηκα καποιον που ειχε παει διακοπες στην μαδριτη και πηγε για την εμπειρια.ποσο πληρωσε πριν 3 χρονια? 7 ευρω,οταν εμεις πληρωναμε 12 για το 3ντι.και ακομη δεν εχουμε αιθουσα αιμαξ ενω εχουν διπλα μας οι βαλκανικες χωρες.
οταν καποιος ρωτησε επισημα στην σελιδα του χωριου γιατι δεν φτιαχνουν μια στην ελλαδα και μαλιστα με αφορμη το νεο τους κεντρο στα σπατα,απαντησαν οτι δεν ειναι συμφερουσα επιλογη,ειναι πολυεξοδη.στις διπλα χωρες δλδ. δεν ηταν?

αλλα ειμαστε μπανανια και χωρα νεοπλουτων αμοιβαδων ,υπερκαταναλωτικων οντων χωρις καταναλωτικη συνειδηση και οτι μας πασαρουν το τρωμε και λεμε και ευχαριστω.12 ευρω το 3ντι?καλα ειναι.8 ευρω το κανονικο?καλα ειναι.9 το σ/κ και τις γορτες αργιες???????!!!!! ΚΑΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ.
εχω λεφτα και πληρωνω,ρεεε :Whistle:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Η πειρατεία υπήρχε, υπάρχει και θα υπάρχει σε κάθε τομέα που βασιλεύει η αισχροκέρδεια ανεξάρτητα από τη δομή του διαδικτύου. Αυτή ακριβώς τη δομή είναι που θέλουν να ελέγξουν και ορισμένες απόψεις που διαβάζω εδώ τους κάνουν να τρίβουν τα χέρια τους.


Κι αυτοί παρακάτω πειρατές είναι  :Razz:

----------


## apnet

Το τι είναι αυτοί παρακάτω είναι άλλου είδους κουβέντα που δεν ανήκει εδώ. Εφόσον ενδιαφέρεσαι άνοιξε ένα κατάλληλο θέμα. Το λέω επειδή υποθέτω ότι έχεις την πνευματική επάρκεια να διαχωρίσεις την κυριολεκτική από τη μεταφορική έννοια.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

- - - Updated - - -

μιλάμε για επιχειρήματα!  :Razz:

----------


## stelios4711

Είναι φανερό ότι οι άνθρωποι που υποστηρίζουν τέτοιες ιδέες είναι για κλάματα 
Δεν μπορούν καν να διανοηθούν ότι υπάρχει δωρεάν sex,  πόσο μάλλον ότι είναι ελκυστικότερο από το «επί χρήμασι»

----------


## dimitri_ns

> πόσο μάλλον ότι είναι ελκυστικότερο από το «επί χρήμασι»


και ακριβότερο ....

----------


## Gordito

> Είναι πολλά για κινηματογράφο. Επίσης είναι πολλά για μια μπύρα. Το ότι είναι ακριβή η μπύρα σημαίνει ας είναι και ο κινηματογράφος...;!


Oχι, ο σινεμάς δεν ειναι ακριβος.




> Όλοι ξέρουμε τι αφορά ο όρος σκουπίδι, όπως επίσης όλοι ξέρουμε ότι οι αίθουσες προβάλουν άπειρα σκουπίδια. Τώρα αν εσύ αρνείσαι να το καταλάβεις και θες να πας την κουβέντα περί.... κριτικής.... είναι δικό σου θέμα.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι πως η καλλιέργεια πατάτας ανθεί και μάλιστα πωλείται και προβάλλεται ως χαβιάρι.


Δεν αποτελει επιχειρημα αυτο που λες.
Μια χαρα ποιοτικες ταινιες υπαρχουν.

Επισης, μιλαμε για *ΤΕΧΝΗ*, θα ειναι καλη, θα ειναι προχειρη, δεν θα ειναι του γουστου σου και αλλα πολλα.

Το οτι 'βγαζουν ταινιες σκουπιδια' ειναι επιχειρημα επιπεδου καφενειου απο συνταξιουχο που εχει γνωμη για ολα.




> Η πειρατεία υπήρχε, υπάρχει και θα υπάρχει σε κάθε τομέα που βασιλεύει η αισχροκέρδεια ανεξάρτητα από τη δομή του διαδικτύου. Αυτή ακριβώς τη δομή είναι που θέλουν να ελέγξουν και ορισμένες απόψεις που διαβάζω εδώ τους κάνουν να τρίβουν τα χέρια τους.


Οχι, θα κατσουν με σταυρωμενα τα χερια να κατεβαζει ο κοσμος τα 'σκουπιδια' στο τζαμπα.




> Επιπλέον το επιχείρημα με το «μπουκέτο» δεν είναι καθόλου άθλιο και μια χαρά ισχύει και ο όρος στα λημέρια τους και η τακτική που ακολουθούν. Σε λίγο θα έχουμε και κοκορέτσι στους διαδρόμους παρέα με τις επικών προδιαγραφών ταινίες που θα χρυσοπληρώνουμε.


Απο της ληστρικες εταιριες που παραγουν ταινιες σκουπιδια, τωρα φταινε και οι ταινιοπροβολεις, που εχουν ακριβα ποπ-κορν.

Σε λιγο θα φταιει και η εταιρια που δεν φτιαχνει καλα καθισματα, το παρκινγκ που εχει λιγες θεσεις, τα ΜΜΜ της Αθηνας που δεν μας πανε γρηγορα στον κινηματογραφο.





> Αν για μερικούς δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα και αντίθετα θεωρούν ότι το πρόβλημα είναι η πειρατεία κι εξακολουθούν να ξεστομίζουν «επιχειρήματα» που διαδίδουν τα καρτέλ, οι νταβατζήδες και όσοι αισχροκερδούν απομυζώντας τον κόσμο είναι δικαίωμά τους. Υπάρχουμε όμως και αρκετοί που έχουμε άλλη άποψη επί του θέματος.


Ναι, η αποψη σου ειναι λαθος.
Για την πειρατεια δεν ευθυνεται καμια ποιοτητα των ταινιων, κανενα 'μπουκετο' απο τους σινεμαδες, κανενα 'ακριβο' εισητηριο.

Απλα και ομορφα, *η πειρατεια ειναι πανευκολη στις μερες μας.*



ΥΓ

Πρεπει επιτελους να παψει το επιχειρημα με τα 'σκουπιδια'.

Οπως εγω ειμαι κουλτουριαρης ή μου αρεσει να βλεπω ταινιες με gore και βια ή δραματικες κλπ ετσι και ο αλλος βλεπει ταινιες με απλο σεναριο και δραση και χιουμορ για να του περασει η ωρα.

Ο καθε ανθρωπος εχει τα γουστα του και τα σκουπιδια του.

----------


## apnet

> Oχι, ο σινεμάς δεν ειναι ακριβος.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν αποτελει επιχειρημα αυτο που λες.
> Μια χαρα ποιοτικες ταινιες υπαρχουν.
> 
> Επισης, μιλαμε για *ΤΕΧΝΗ*, θα ειναι καλη, θα ειναι προχειρη, δεν θα ειναι του γουστου σου και αλλα πολλα.
> 
> ...


1) Ο κινηματογράφος ΕΙΝΑΙ ακριβός.

2) Όπως ξέρεις στην τέχνη δεν πωλούνται όλα τα έργα στην ίδια τιμή... Δηλαδή πέρα από το ότι είναι τέχνη έχει σημασία και η αξία του έργου, η οποία καθορίζει και την τιμή... Επίσης το ότι βγάζουν σκουπίδια και μας τα προβάλλουν με γαρνιτούρα ποπ-κορν είναι σοβαρότατο επιχείρημα.

3) Φυσικά και δεν θα κάτσουν με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια και πολύ καλά κάνουν. Το θέμα είναι πόσο εμείς δεχόμαστε ή «τρώμε» τα «επιχειρήματά» τους... Και φυσικά το αν πρέπει ΕΜΕΙΣ να καθόμαστε με σταυρωμένα τα χέρια και να παρακολουθούμε απαθείς, δικαιολογώντας τους.

4) Φυσικά φταίνε και οι κινηματογράφοι που πουλάνε ακριβά το ποπ-κορν (αν και προσωπικά δεν τρώω). Φυσικά φταίει και η εταιρεία αν δεν φτιάχνει καλά καθίσματα και αν δεν παρέχει χώρο στάθμευσης. Όλες οι σοβαρές εταιρείες φροντίζουν τέτοιου είδους θέματα. Τα Μ.Μ.Μ είναι άλλο θέμα.

5) Για την πειρατεία ευθύνεται ΚΑΙ η χαμηλή ποιότητα ΚΑΙ το μπουκέτο ΚΑΙ το ακριβό εισητήριο, μεταξύ άλλων. Επίσης ΔΕΝ είναι πανεύκολη για όλους  :Smile: 


Όσο για το υστερόγραφο, προφανώς δεν έχεις αντιληφθεί καν την ουσία του θέματος, το οποίο συζητάμε και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά  :Smile: 

Μήπως πρέπει επιτέλους να πάψεις εσύ;  :Smile:

----------


## Gordito

Καλα Χριστουγεννα  :Smile:

----------


## stelios4711

> *η πειρατεια ειναι πανευκολη στις μερες μας.*


Αυτό είναι λάθος 
Το ίδιο εύκολη ήταν και με τις κασέτες 
Τολμώ να πω ότι σε εκείνη την περίοδο ήταν περισσότερη
Μόνο κανένας νέος αγόραζε μια ελάχιστη ποσότητα δίσκους λίγοι είχαν συλλογή από δίσκους 
Όλοι οι νοικοκυραίοι είχαν μια στοίβα κασέτες

----------


## Gordito

> Αυτό είναι λάθος 
> Το ίδιο εύκολη ήταν και με τις κασέτες 
> Τολμώ να πω ότι σε εκείνη την περίοδο ήταν περισσότερη
> Μόνο κανένας νέος αγόραζε μια ελάχιστη ποσότητα δίσκους λίγοι είχαν συλλογή από δίσκους 
> Όλοι οι νοικοκυραίοι είχαν μια στοίβα κασέτες


Καλα, τωρα συγκρινεις τις κασετες με τα 4 κλικ που χρειαζονται στον υπολογιστη;
Ειχες τοτε προσβαση σε.... ολο το internet;

----------


## apnet

Άμα δεν θέλει ο άνθρωπος να καταλάβει και τον «τυφλώνει» ο εγωισμός... μας εύχεται καλά χριστούγεννα... Ανούσια λόγια όπως κάθε φορά...

----------


## eqvus

> Oχι, ο σινεμάς δεν ειναι ακριβος.
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν αποτελει επιχειρημα αυτο που λες.
> Μια χαρα ποιοτικες ταινιες υπαρχουν.
> 
> Επισης, μιλαμε για *ΤΕΧΝΗ*, θα ειναι καλη, θα ειναι προχειρη, δεν θα ειναι του γουστου σου και αλλα πολλα.
> 
> ...


Έτσι ακριβώς, η πειρατεία πλέον είναι πολύ εύκολη και κάνεις δεν φοβάται τις συνέπειες.
Έχω αρκετούς συνομηλίκους +45 που δεν είχαν καμιά σχέση με υπολογιστές και τώρα με ένα κλικ κατεβάζουν ταινίες με υποτίτλους σε 10 λεπτάκια.
Άσε που κυκλοφορούν δίσκοι με τεράστιες βάσεις δεδομένων από χέρι σε χέρι.

----------


## apnet

Το ότι έχεις εσύ μερικούς φίλους σημαίνει πως το φαινόμενο είναι γενικό και τόσο διαδεδομένο;

Για ποιος λόγους γίνεται μας ενδιαφέρει άραγε ή όχι;

Πόσα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρήματα χάνουν (αν χάνουν) ξέρουμε ή πάλι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει;

Πληροφοριακά... εκτός από το αιτιατό υπάρχει και το αίτιο κι έχουν εξίσου μεγάλη σημασία. Αν τα απομονώσεις είναι αδύνατον να έχεις ορθή κρίση.

----------


## eqvus

> Το ότι έχεις εσύ μερικούς φίλους σημαίνει πως το φαινόμενο είναι γενικό και τόσο διαδεδομένο;
> 
> Για ποιος λόγους γίνεται μας ενδιαφέρει άραγε ή όχι;
> 
> Πόσα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρήματα χάνουν (αν χάνουν) ξέρουμε ή πάλι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει;
> 
> Πληροφοριακά... εκτός από το αιτιατό υπάρχει και το αίτιο κι έχουν εξίσου μεγάλη σημασία. Αν τα απομονώσεις είναι αδύνατον να έχεις ορθή κρίση.


Την άποψη μου καταθέτω και αυτά που βλέπω στο κοινωνικό μου περιβαλον.
Άσε που και στα πιτσιρικια το ίδιο συμβαίνει, θυμάμαι τα παιδιά μου πριν ανακαλύψουν τον κόσμο του Inet, να με τρέχουν στο video club κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Τώρα, ούτε καν κατέβασμα, μουσικούλα από το youtube και ότι θέλουν να δουν από διάφορα site "live". 

Να συμφωνήσουμε ότι οι απώλειες στις εταιρίες είναι πολύ μικρότερες από θέλουν να μας παρουσιάσουν και μια πιθανή λύση μπορεί ακόμα και να μειώσει τα κέρδη τους αντί να τα αυξήσει, άλλα το ότι τα κίνητρα είναι "επαναστατικά" ... άστο θα απογοητευτείς.

----------


## Gordito

> Το ότι έχεις εσύ μερικούς φίλους σημαίνει πως το φαινόμενο είναι γενικό και τόσο διαδεδομένο;
> 
> Για ποιος λόγους γίνεται μας ενδιαφέρει άραγε ή όχι;
> 
> Πόσα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρήματα χάνουν (αν χάνουν) ξέρουμε ή πάλι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει;
> 
> Πληροφοριακά... εκτός από το αιτιατό υπάρχει και το αίτιο κι έχουν εξίσου μεγάλη σημασία. Αν τα απομονώσεις είναι αδύνατον να έχεις ορθή κρίση.


Ακριβως οτι απαντησε ο eqvus.
Εσυ μπορεις να επιμενεις οτι θελεις, αλλα ο εγωιστης εισαι εσυ.

Παρα, μα παρα πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουν κοψει το video club.
Ακομα περισσοτεροι, εχουν κοψει την αγορα τραγουδιων.

Και παλια ειχαμε την κασετα, αλλα δεν ειχαν ολοι το cd που θελουμε εμεις.
Παλια, νοικιαζες και καμια ταινια απο το video club.

Aυτα, για πολυ κοσμο κοπηκαν μαχαιρι, γιατι πλεον το ιντερνετ ειναι ευκολο, εγω εχω δει σε πολυκατοικια να γινεται το σωσε απο ανταλλαγες πειρατικων ταινιων/τραγουδιων κλπ

Και ΟΧΙ δεν φταινε τα σκουπιδια, γιατι και πριν 10 χρονια ειχαμε σκουπιδια.
Και ΟΧΙ δεν φταιει το μπουκετο, γιατι και πριν 10 χρονια ειχαμε μπουκετο.

ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΣΕ 2 ΛΕΠΤΑ.
Ανετα, τσαμπα. Ωραια.

Και οχι, δεν θα αγοραζαν τα παντα που εχουν ακουσει/δει, αλλα θα αγοραζαν κατι.
Πλεον, ουτε αυτο.






> Την άποψη μου καταθέτω και αυτά που βλέπω στο κοινωνικό μου περιβαλον.
> Άσε που και στα πιτσιρικια το ίδιο συμβαίνει, θυμάμαι τα παιδιά μου πριν ανακαλύψουν τον κόσμο του Inet, να με τρέχουν στο video club κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Τώρα, ούτε καν κατέβασμα, μουσικούλα από το youtube και ότι θέλουν να δουν από διάφορα site "live". 
> 
> Να συμφωνήσουμε ότι οι απώλειες στις εταιρίες είναι πολύ μικρότερες από θέλουν να μας παρουσιάσουν και μια πιθανή λύση μπορεί ακόμα και να μειώσει τα κέρδη τους αντί να τα αυξήσει, άλλα το ότι τα κίνητρα είναι "επαναστατικά" ... άστο θα απογοητευτείς.


 :Worthy:

----------


## apnet

> Την άποψη μου καταθέτω και αυτά που βλέπω στο κοινωνικό μου περιβαλον.
> Άσε που και στα πιτσιρικια το ίδιο συμβαίνει, θυμάμαι τα παιδιά μου πριν ανακαλύψουν τον κόσμο του Inet, να με τρέχουν στο video club κάθε τρεις και λίγο. Τώρα, ούτε καν κατέβασμα, μουσικούλα από το youtube και ότι θέλουν να δουν από διάφορα site "live". 
> 
> Να συμφωνήσουμε ότι οι απώλειες στις εταιρίες είναι πολύ μικρότερες από θέλουν να μας παρουσιάσουν και μια πιθανή λύση μπορεί ακόμα και να μειώσει τα κέρδη τους αντί να τα αυξήσει, άλλα το ότι τα κίνητρα είναι "επαναστατικά" ... άστο θα απογοητευτείς.


Την άποψή σου καταθέτεις, αλλά οι προσωπικές εμπειρίες από τον κύκλο σου δεν σημαίνουν πως αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι μια παγκόσμια πραγματικότητα (ή έστω εγχώρια), ιδιαίτερα δε σε τέτοια έκταση που σκόπιμα το παρουσιάζουν ορισμένοι, αλλά σε αυτό συμφώνησες και χαίρομαι. Όσο για τα επαναστατικά κίνητρα των «πειρατών» δεν ανέφερα πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο και είμαι βέβαιος ότι και σε αυτό το χώρο υπάρχουν «λάθος άνθρωποι» με ας πούμε (για να μην επεκταθώ) λάθος κίνητρα... Υποψιάζομαι βέβαια ότι πολλοί από αυτούς τους λάθος ανθρώπους στον χώρο της «πειρατίας» είναι από τις ίδιες τις εταιρείες που στρέφονται με μένος εναντίον της  :Smile: 


@ Gordito

Εγωιστής δεν είναι εκείνος που δεν αλλάζει γνώμη, είναι εκείνος που δεν κατανοεί τι του λέει ο άλλος και που δεν θέλει να βάλει σε κρίση την ίδια του την άποψη. Κι άλλοι έφεραν παρόμοια επιχειρήματα με εσένα, αλλά ήταν φανερό στον λόγο τους ότι αντιλαμβάνονταν για πιο πράγμα μιλούσαμε και για την ουσία του προβλήματος.

Την έχουν κόψει μόνο λόγο της πειρατείας ή επειδή πλέον δεν έχουν λεφτά και αποφάσισαν ότι ως εδώ η αισχροκέρδεια (έστω και υποσυνείδητα). Θυμόμαστε όλοι την «αγορά τραγουδιών» όταν ένα δισκάκι κόστιζε το λιγότεο 15 ευρώ κι έφτανε μέχρι και τα 25... Τώρα 10 και η εφημερίδα δώρο... Μόνο η πειρατεία φταίει; Η αισχροκέρδεια όχι; Δηλαδή όταν βρει εναλλακτικό τρόπο κάποιος και κοιτάξει το συμφέρον του είναι κατακριτέος; Μα αυτό δεν κάνουν και οι εταιρείες; Κοιτάζουν το συμφέρον τους. Εμείς απαγορεύτεται; Κι ας μην μιλάμε για νομιμότητα γιατί δεν ξέρω πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που κάποιος από εσάς/εμάς είχε τη δυνατότητα να «προωθήσει»
νόμους με συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση προς το συμφέρον του... 

Αφού λοιπόν κόπηκαν μαχαίρι τα βίντεο κλαμπ να στραφούμε κι εναντίον εταιρειών όπως το netflix που μέσω διαδικτύου προβάλει υλικό και κλέβει τη δουλειά των βιντεοκλαμπάδων. Τι λέτε;

Φυσικά και φταίνε τα σκουπίδια, το «μπουκέτο» και η αισχροκέρδεια (που ξέχασες...) γιατί πολύ απλά άπειρος κόσμος θα προτιμούσε να νοικιάσει σε μια λογική τιμή μια ταινία ή να πάει να δει σε λογική τιμή μια ταινία από το να κάτσει να την κατεβάσει και συχνά να την
ευχαριστηθεί μόνο μερικώς λόγο της κακής ποιότητας. Αντιλαμβανόμαστε επίσης ότι η «κρίση» έχει διογκώσει το πρόβλημα ανεξαρτήτως πειρατείας...

Το κάτι που θα αγόραζαν (όσοι μπορούν) το αγοράζουν και τώρα. Ε αν αγοράζουν κι ένα δισκάκι λιγότερο λόγω πειρατείας τα βγάζουν τα λεφτά αυτά (ΝΑΙ μέσω της πειρατείας) και μάλιστα στο πολλαπλάσιο οι εταιρείες...


Υ.Γ 
Πως φαίνονται οι «προσκυνητές»...

----------


## stelios4711

> Παρα, μα παρα πολλοι ανθρωποι εχουν κοψει το video club.
> Ακομα περισσοτεροι, εχουν κοψει την αγορα τραγουδιων.


Επίσης πολλοί άνθρωποι έχουν κόψει το τσιγάρο, τον καφέ, έκοψαν το πετρέλαιο και βάλανε ξυλόσομπα και παραδώσανε τις πινακίδες των αυτοκινήτων και χρησιμοποιούν λεωφορείο
Έχω την εντύπωση όμως ότι δεν ευθύνεται η "πειρατεία" για όλα αυτά 
Μήπως φταίει κάτι άλλο που οι άνθρωποι στην εποχή μας κόβουν πράγματα; 





> Και παλια ειχαμε την κασετα, αλλα δεν ειχαν ολοι το cd που θελουμε εμεις.


Και μετά; ψάχναμε να αγοράσουμε το CD που δεν είχαν; ή αντιγράφαμε ακόμη μια κασέτα από αυτά που είχαν;




> Παλια, νοικιαζες και καμια ταινια απο το video club.


Και τώρα αγοράζεις κάποιον σκληρό δίσκο 3TB, κάποιον media player ή αλλάζεις το κινητό σου επειδή το προηγούμενο έκανε σπασίματα στα MKV 
Λες χωρίς την ύπαρξη της "πειρατείας" να γινόταν αυτό;





> Aυτα, για πολυ κοσμο κοπηκαν μαχαιρι, γιατι πλεον το ιντερνετ ειναι ευκολο, εγω εχω δει σε πολυκατοικια να γινεται το σωσε απο ανταλλαγες πειρατικων ταινιων/τραγουδιων κλπ


Το Internet είναι εύκολο αλλά δεν είναι δωρεάν, λες χωρίς την πειρατεία να υπήρχαν τόσες συνδέσεις Internet; 
Ο κόσμος εξακολουθεί να δίνει λεφτά για την διασκέδαση του ίσως και περισσότερα από ότι πριν ακόμη και εν μέσω κρίσης 
Απλά επέλεξε να τα δίνει εκεί που πιάνουν τόπο εκεί που δεν μπορούν να τον κοροϊδεύουν με διαφημίσεις με DRM με region codes κλπ κλπ 




> ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΣΕ 2 ΛΕΠΤΑ.
> Ανετα, τσαμπα. Ωραια.
> 
> Και οχι, δεν θα αγοραζαν τα παντα που εχουν ακουσει/δει, αλλα θα αγοραζαν κατι.
> 
> Πλεον, ουτε αυτο.


Όχι δεν είναι ούτε άνετα ούτε ωραία και προπάντων δεν είναι τσάμπα 
Τίποτα στον κόσμο μας δεν είναι τσάμπα
Πρέπει να ψάξεις ανάμεσα σε δεκάδες αν όχι εκατοντάδες για να βρεις  την σωστή ποιότητα αποφεύγοντας CAM TS κλπ έπειτα από αυτά που απομένουν πρέπει να βρεις τον σωστό τίτλο για ταιριάζουν οι υπότιτλοι αν δεν ταιριάζουν πρέπει να τους συγχρονίσεις και φυσικά πρέπει να κρατήσεις και ratio αν θέλεις να ξανακατεβάσεις Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς απλά να κατεβάσεις ότι θέλεις και μετά να σβήσεις τον υπολογιστή 
Ίσως θα χρειαστείς έναν δεύτερο υπολογιστή/κατεβαστήρι. Αν ασχοληθείς με το άθλημα καλοβλέπεις και έναν file server με 4 δίσκους για να μπορείς βρε αδερφέ να βλέπεις τις ταινίες που κατέβασες και στο mediaplayer σου στην κρεβατοκάμαρα που αγόρασες γιαυτό τον σκοπό. Και επειδή η γυναίκα σου/αδερφή σου / συγκάτοικος  διαμαρτύρεται που δεν μπορεί να σπείρει λάχανα στο facebook επειδή εσύ κατεβάζεις σκέφτεσαι ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να αναβαθμίσεις την γραμμή σου σε VDSL 
Και φυσικά έχεις πληρώσει πνευματικά δικαιώματα με την αγορά του media player των σκληρών δίσκων ακόμη και του εκτυπωτή σου 
Που το βλέπεις το Άνετα, τσάμπα. Ωραία;

Σε κορόιδεψαν όταν σου πούλησαν την adsl σου είπαν ότι θα κατεβάζεις γρήγορα ταινίες κρύβοντας σου ότι απαγορεύεται
Σε κορόιδεψαν όταν σου πούλησαν σκληρό δίσκο κάρτα μνήμης ή άλλο αποθηκευτικό μέσο 
Σού είπαν πόσες χιλιάδες mp3 χωράει αντί για πόσα γιγα , αποφεύγοντας έντεχνα να σε ενημερώσουν οτι τα MP3 δεν είναι δωρεάν
Και μετά έρχονται κάποιοι στα forum και σε ονομάζουν τσαμπατζή 
Και βαφτίζουν τους downloaders "πειρατές"
Και μετά λένε ότι φταίει η "πειρατεία" που δεν μπορούν να πουλήσουν ένα DVD 50€ εν μέσω κρίσης 
Και επιχειρηματολογούν με κάτι τελείως χαζά επιχειρήματα ότι το να πάρεις κάτι άυλο είναι κλοπή 
και το καλύτερο; τα παρουσιάζουν με τρόπο που θέλουν να σε κάνουν να πιστέψεις ότι τα πιστεύουν ενω βλέπεις στην υπογραφή τους «*Κριμα, και ηταν gamato*»

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

παρόμοιας σοβαρότητας επιχειρήματα (με τη βιομηχανία της μουσικής & του σινεμά) έχουν και άλλοι "κλάδοι"  :Razz:

----------


## Gordito

> Όχι δεν είναι ούτε άνετα ούτε ωραία και προπάντων δεν είναι τσάμπα 
> Τίποτα στον κόσμο μας δεν είναι τσάμπα
> Πρέπει να ψάξεις ανάμεσα σε δεκάδες αν όχι εκατοντάδες για να βρεις  την σωστή ποιότητα αποφεύγοντας CAM TS κλπ έπειτα από αυτά που απομένουν πρέπει να βρεις τον σωστό τίτλο για ταιριάζουν οι υπότιτλοι αν δεν ταιριάζουν πρέπει να τους συγχρονίσεις και φυσικά πρέπει να κρατήσεις και ratio αν θέλεις να ξανακατεβάσεις Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς απλά να κατεβάσεις ότι θέλεις και μετά να σβήσεις τον υπολογιστή 
> Ίσως θα χρειαστείς έναν δεύτερο υπολογιστή/κατεβαστήρι. Αν ασχοληθείς με το άθλημα καλοβλέπεις και έναν file server με 4 δίσκους για να μπορείς βρε αδερφέ να βλέπεις τις ταινίες που κατέβασες και στο mediaplayer σου στην κρεβατοκάμαρα που αγόρασες γιαυτό τον σκοπό. Και επειδή η γυναίκα σου/αδερφή σου / συγκάτοικος  διαμαρτύρεται που δεν μπορεί να σπείρει λάχανα στο facebook επειδή εσύ κατεβάζεις σκέφτεσαι ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να αναβαθμίσεις την γραμμή σου σε VDSL 
> Και φυσικά έχεις πληρώσει πνευματικά δικαιώματα με την αγορά του media player των σκληρών δίσκων ακόμη και του εκτυπωτή σου 
> Που το βλέπεις το Άνετα, τσάμπα. Ωραία;
> 
> Σε κορόιδεψαν όταν σου πούλησαν την adsl σου είπαν ότι θα κατεβάζεις γρήγορα ταινίες κρύβοντας σου ότι απαγορεύεται
> Σε κορόιδεψαν όταν σου πούλησαν σκληρό δίσκο κάρτα μνήμης ή άλλο αποθηκευτικό μέσο 
> ...


Πολυ μπλα μπλα και ουσια τιποτα. Μα τιποτα. Tα εχεις κανει ολα αχταρμα και λες οτι να'ναι.

Δεν εχουν ολοι 5 δισκους, ουτε χρειαζεται. 
Κατεβαζεις την ταινια, την βλεπεις, την σβηνεις.

Ο κοσμος ξερει τι ειναι CamRip γιατι την πατησε μια φορα.
Ο κοσμος αφηνει τον υπολογιστη και κατεβαζει την ημερα, δεν χρειαζεται file server.

Και τελικα δεν καταλαβα, ο κοσμος τι ειναι;
Ο σουπερ ψαγμενος που θα εχει file server ή ο αδαης που θα ψαξει 5 ωρες να βρει ενα καλο rip και τον κοροιδεψαν οταν νομιζε οτι θα γεμισει τους δισκους του Mp3;


Και για πες μου, ποσο μου κοστισε πχ ο file server;
Οι 200 ταινιες και τα 5.000 mp3 ποσο θα κοστιζαν;

Καληνυχτα!

----------


## sdikr

> Επίσης πολλοί άνθρωποι έχουν κόψει το τσιγάρο, τον καφέ, έκοψαν το πετρέλαιο και βάλανε ξυλόσομπα και παραδώσανε τις πινακίδες των αυτοκινήτων και χρησιμοποιούν λεωφορείο
> [snip]
>  τα παρουσιάζουν με τρόπο που θέλουν να σε κάνουν να πιστέψεις ότι τα πιστεύουν ενω βλέπεις στην υπογραφή τους «*Κριμα, και ηταν gamato*»


πω πω σου κάνανε μεγάλη ζημιά τελικά,  θα έλεγα οτι πρέπει να τους κάνεις μήνυση

----------


## mixalis12

παιδια το κατεβασμα ειχε αρχισει οταν ακομα υπηρχαν δισκαδικα και πληρωνες 15-20 ευρα για ενα σιντι,η' οταν ο κινηματογραφος ειχε 9 ευρω εισοδο.ηταν ομως αλλες εποχες.
οι μισθοι ηταν ψηλοτεροι και σαν υπερκαταναλωτικα αβουλα οντα λεγαμε ας παρω και αυτο το σιντι για συλλογη ,παρολο που μπορω να το βρω τσαμπα.
τοτε δεν λεγαμε καποιοι παμε να δουμε την ταδε ταινια να την απολαυσουμε.λεγαμε παμε σινεμα?δλδ.παμε εκει και βλεπουμε κατι.και αγοραζαμε και το μπουκετο.
δεν λεω οτι το καναμε ολοι και συνεχεια.εγω το εκανα μια φορα λογω παρεας και δεν το ξαναεκανα.γιατι για μενα το σινεμα ειναι διασκεδαση-απολαυση και οχι τηλεοραση.θελω να παω να δω ταινια στο σινεμα για συγκεκριμενους λογους και οχι για μια ''εξοδο''.θελω να δω εφε αν ειναι περιπετεια,θελω να δω σε μεγαλη οθονη μια ρομαντικη ταινια που εστιαζει στα προσωπα απο κοντα,θελω να δω μια κωμωδια μαζι με 100-200 αλλους να γελανε μαζι με μενα.αυτο για μενα ειναι σινεμα.και ετσι παω λιγες φορες και τοτε που μπορουσα να κατεβαζω τις ταινιες σπιτι αλλα και τωρα.
μονο που τοτε ημουνα λιγοτερο επιλεκτικος η' αν θελεις δεν ακουγα κριτικες -γνωμες κ.λπ, και πηγαινα να δω την ταινια και ας επεφτα εξω .ομως τοτε υπηρχαν παραπανω χρηματα.και ενω ηταν παλι ακριβα στην χωρα μας σαν τιμες εισοδου,το επελεγα να παω γιατι ειχα.τωρα ομως που ειναι παλι ακριβα ,δεν υπαρχει το παραπανω γιαυτο και ο κοσμος το σκεφτεται και παει σπανια σινεμα.αυτο εγινε και επεσαν οι τιμες.

στην μουσικη αγοραζες γιατι ετσι ειχες μαθει,γιατι δεν ειχε τοσο καλα αρχεια ακομα στο νετ και γιατι σου αρεσε να εχεις ενα αντικειμενο σανσυλλογη.και πληρωνες το νταβατζιλικι των εταιρειων στην ελλαδα.τωρα ειναι καλυτερα γιατι και εσυ εχεις δωρεαν τα τραγουδια σου και ο καλιτεχνης αναγκαζεται για να βγαλει χρηματα να δωσει συναυλιες και μαλιστα σε καλη τιμη και να βγαλει τα σπασμενα απο την μη πωληση των δισκων.και ερχεται και πι κοντα σου.
αυτοι που θελουν παλι την καλυτερη ποιοτητα θα κατεβασουν απο νομιμο σαιτ και θα πληρωσουν η' παλι θα πανε να αγορασουν απο τα λιγα καταστηματα που υπαρχουν ακομα με δισκους.

συμπερασμα...αν δεν υπηρχε η κριση που εκανε ακριβο το προιον δεν θα εβγαζε στην επιφανεια και ποσο υπερτιμολογημενο ηταν .ειναι ομως και η εξελιξη της τεχνολογιας.δλδ.καποιοι πανε σινεμα και μετα κατεβαζουν την ταιναι για να την ξαναδουν σπιτι.δλδ σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις η πειρατεια δεν επηραζει το σινεμα η' την μουσικη αλλα την συμπληρωνει.ετσι οι παραγωγοι η' οι μουσικοι αναγκαζονται να φτιαξουν πιο ελκυστικα-ποιοτικοτερα προιοντα για ελκυσουν τον κοσμο.και οι μουσικοι καλυτερα σοσου-λαιβ.η' τουλαχιστον ετσι θα επρεπε να ειναι.γιατι δυστυχως το σινεμα και η μουσικη ειναι αντικατοπτρισμος της ποιοτητας της ζωης μας.και δεν ζουμε και την καλυτερη ποιοτητα ... :Smile:

----------


## graal

> παρόμοιας σοβαρότητας επιχειρήματα (με τη βιομηχανία της μουσικής & του σινεμά) έχουν και άλλοι "κλάδοι"


 
*Spoiler:*

----------


## stelios4711

> Δεν εχουν ολοι 5 δισκους, ουτε χρειαζεται. 
> Κατεβαζεις την ταινια, την βλεπεις, την σβηνεις.
> 
> Ο κοσμος ξερει τι ειναι CamRip γιατι την πατησε μια φορα.
> Ο κοσμος αφηνει τον υπολογιστη και κατεβαζει την ημερα, δεν χρειαζεται file server.


Το ίδιο το forum που είμαστε μέλη και συζητάμε σε διαψεύδει Αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση ανάμεσα στα θέμα του, θα βρεις εκατοντάδες θέματα για χτίσιμο υπολογιστή always on  για bandwidth control για αναζητήσεις φτηνών 3TB δίσκων κλπ 
Αυτό σημαίνει πως οι περισσότεροι έχουν ή θα ήθελαν να έχουν και δίσκους πολλούς και file server κλπ




> Και τελικα δεν καταλαβα, ο κοσμος τι ειναι;
> Ο σουπερ ψαγμενος που θα εχει file server ή ο αδαης που θα ψαξει 5 ωρες να βρει ενα καλο rip και τον κοροιδεψαν οταν νομιζε οτι θα γεμισει τους δισκους του Mp3;


Ο κόσμος απαρτίζεται και από ψαγμένους και από αδαείς και από ημιμαθείς και από διάνοιες 
Είναι φανερό ότι η προσπάθειά σου να τους συμπεριλάβεις όλους σε μια μόνο ομάδα είναι λάθος 
Εγώ απλά έφερα παραδείγματα από όλες τις ομάδες των ανθρώπων





> Και για πες μου, ποσο μου κοστισε πχ ο file server;
> Οι 200 ταινιες και τα 5.000 mp3 ποσο θα κοστιζαν;


Εδώ είναι το σημείο κλειδί. Το μεγάλο σκόπιμο λάθος των εταιριών που προσπαθούν κόντρα σε κάθε λογική να μας πουν ότι εφόσον έχει κάποιος μια συλλογή από χιλιάδες "πειρατικά" MP3 θα τα είχε και πάλι αν υπήρχε τρόπος να σταματήσει η "πειρατεία" 
Ένα άλλο λάθος σου είναι οτι κοστολογείς τα MP3 με την τιμή που θα ήθελαν οι εταιρίες και όχι με την πραγματική τους τιμή 
5.000 MP3 κοστίζουν σύμφωνα με την αξία που τους δίνει ο χρήστης 100-200€ 
Τόσα θα έδινε είτε αν αγόραζε γνήσια το ένα δέκατο από αυτά, είτε αν τα αντέγραφε σε κασέτες, είτε αν αγόραζε μια μητρική με atom και 2 σκληρούς 
Καταλαβαίνεις φυσικά οτι αν η κασέτες ή οι μητρικές ξεπερνούσαν αυτό το ποσό που θεωρεί ο χρήστης λογικό, απλά θα τα παρέβλεπε. Απόδειξη σε αυτό είναι η παταγώδης αποτυχία του blueray 
Οι εταιρίες αποφάσισαν να το δώσουν σε μια τιμή που ο χρήστης αποφάσισε ότι δεν την αξίζουν 





> πω πω σου κάνανε μεγάλη ζημιά τελικά,  θα έλεγα οτι πρέπει να τους κάνεις μήνυση


Δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω την σχέση ανάμεσα σε αυτά που έχεις παραθέσει και στην απάντηση 
Ανάλυσε το λίγο περισσότερο αν θέλεις

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω την σχέση ανάμεσα σε αυτά που έχεις παραθέσει και στην απάντηση 
> Ανάλυσε το λίγο περισσότερο αν θέλεις


Πήγαινε σε ολο το ποστ σου

----------


## stelios4711

> Πήγαινε σε ολο το ποστ σου


Οκ κατάλαβα εννοείς ειρωνικά να κάνω μήνυση στις εταιρίες για την ζημιά που κάνανε 
Την ζημιά δεν την κάνανε σε μένα αλλά στην αγορά
Και η αγορά έχει καλύτερο τρόπο από μηνύσεις για να το ανταποδώσει 
Οι μηνύσεις είναι η μέθοδος που ακολουθούν οι εταιρίες 
Και όπως βλέπεις και εσύ δεν είναι τόσο πειστική 
Αν δεν σταματήσουν να κλέβουν και να κοροϊδεύουν καμιά μήνυση δεν μπορεί να γλιτώσει το πεπαλαιωμένο μοντέλο του νταβατζή που ακολουθούν στις πωλήσεις

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Netflix Το Netflix επιλέγει ποιές σειρές θα αγοράσει, ανάλογα με την δημοφιλία τους στα πειρατικά sites



> Netflix has revealed that it tracks piracy sites to help decide which TV series and films it should add to its online streaming service.


 :Razz:

----------


## nnn

Η πειρατεία σκοτώνει το σινεμά κατά τα άλλα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Η ΦΙΝΟΣ γνωστή από τις δεκάδες Ελληνικές ταινίες της, είχε φτιάξει επίσημο κανάλι στο Youtube και είχε ανεβάσει όλη την παραγωγή της, αφού άλλωστε είχε το copyright βλέποντας στο μέλλον, αλλά λογάριαζε χωρίς κάποιους που ακόμα δεν έχω μάθει ποιοί μπορεί να είναι.




> Το κανάλι της Finos Film στο YouTube αλλάζει περιεχόμενο,  έπειτα από σύνθετα θέματα νομικής φύσεως που προέκυψαν, αναγκάζοντας την εταιρεία να αντικαταστήσει τις ταινίες της.
> 
> Η Finos Film, στο πλαίσιο της ψηφιακής της στρατηγικής αλλά και σε μια προσπάθεια να αντιμετωπίσει την πειρατεία των ταινιών της, αποφάσισε να έρθει πιο κοντά στις νεότερες γενιές μέσα από το επίσημο κανάλι της στο YouTube.
> Η εταιρεία ξεκίνησε τον Αύγουστο να ανεβάζει πιλοτικά ολόκληρες τις ταινίες της, σε μια beta εκδοχή του καναλιού, πριν ανακοινωθεί επίσημα. Με πάνω από 28.500 συνδρομητές και 1.000.000 προβολές μέχρι σήμερα, η ανταπόκριση του κοινού ήταν κάτι περισσότερο από θερμή.
> 
> Αποσπάσματα και ειδικά αφιερώματα
> 
> Στην πορεία, όμως, παρουσιάστηκαν σύνθετα θέματα νομικής φύσεως, που αναγκάζουν την Finos Film να αλλάξει το περιεχόμενο του καναλιού της. Από την 1η Οκτωβρίου, το επίσημο κανάλι της Finos Film στο YouTube θα περιλαμβάνει αποσπάσματα από τις καλύτερες σκηνές των ταινιών της, ενώ θα ακολουθήσουν ειδικά αφιερώματα τόσο για την Finos Film και τον πρωτοπόρο δημιουργό της Φιλοποίμενα Φίνο, όσο και για τους αξεπέραστους καλλιτέχνες και συντελεστές της.
> 
> ...


Να το επαναλάβω πάλι πως η πειρατεία σκοτώνει το σινεμά και όχι κάποιοι δεινόσαυροι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gordito

To σινεμα δηλαδη ειναι οι ταινιες της Φινος Φιλμ, 50 χρονων, που προφανως δεν εχουν κανενα σοβαρο κερδος σημερα απο αυτες;
Διαφημισεις ειχαν στις ταινιες;

Αν καιγεται η Φινος Φιλμ να δωσει τις ταινιες ελευθερα, ας τις χοσταρει αυτη.

------

Kαλα τα λες για τους δεινοσαυρους, αλλα ξεχνας οτι το p2p ειναι τζαμπα (μιλαω για hosting/streaming costs) και περιλαμβανει ολο το internet (cant beat that)

Υπαρχει καποιο μοντελο που να τους εχει ολους ευχαριστημενους; Εγω δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι.

----------


## stelios4711

> Υπαρχει καποιο μοντελο που να τους εχει ολους ευχαριστημενους; Εγω δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι.


Ναι υπάρχει. Αφού παιχτούν στον σινεμά και βγάλουν τα κέρδη που επιθυμούν οι εταιρίες, την επόμενη μέρα να είναι ελεύθερες χωρίς πνευματικά δικαιώματα

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ναι υπάρχει. Αφού παιχτούν στον σινεμά και βγάλουν τα κέρδη που επιθυμούν οι εταιρίες, την επόμενη μέρα να είναι ελεύθερες χωρίς πνευματικά δικαιώματα


Τα κέρδη που θέλουν οι εταιρείες (και οι μέτοχοι) είναι τα περισσότερα δυνατά, δηλαδή από τη μυίγα, ξύγκι

Δεν θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, πάντως η κάθε ταινία ακολουθεί μία σειρά, για να αποδόσει τα μέγιστα

Πρώτα οι αίθουσες
Μετά τα βιντεοκλάμπ
Μετά το streaming
Μετά το video on demand (vod)
Μετα δορυφορική

Ολα αυτά απέχουν συγκεκριμμένα χρονικά διαστήματα (πχ η ταινία θα εμφανιστεί στα videoclub, 2 μήνε ς αφού παρουσιαστεί στις αίθουσες κλπ)

Τα δικαιώματα ιδίως streaming, vod πάνε ανά χώρα ή ανά ομάδα χωρών ( πχ δικαιώματα μόνο για ελλάδα, ή για ελλάδα, βουλγαρία, κύπρο κλπ) Γιαυτό κάποια netflix δεν παίζουν ελλάδα 

Για μία ταινία, μπορεί να πληρώσειςπολλές φορές δικαιώματα ( την βλέπεις σε αίθουσα, μετά νοικιάζεις το dvd, ενω πληρώνεις συνδρομή στη nova/otetv)

Κακοί πειρατές (γιατί υπάρχουν και καλοί), δυναστεύουν νομίμως τη ζωή μας

----------


## stelios4711

Δεν κατάλαβα την τοποθέτηση σου
Γνωστά όλα αυτά που κάνουν οι εταιρίες για να μεγιστοποιούν τα κέρδη τους αλλά η ερώτηση που τέθηκε ήταν αν υπάρχει τρόπος να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι, όχι τι ευχαριστεί τις εταιρίες 
Είναι λογικό η κάθε πλευρά να αποσκοπεί στην μεγιστοποίηση του δικού της κέρδους όμως όσο μεγιστοποιείται το κέρδος της μιας πλευράς τόσο δυσαρεστείται η άλλη 
Σε τελική με όλο αυτό το σύστημα οικονομικής αφαίμαξης που έχουν στήσει οι εταιρίες ο μόνος τρόπος που μπορεί να τις αφήσει ευχαριστημένες είναι να τους δοθεί τρόπος να πάρουν ακόμη περισσότερα 
Φυσικά έτσι δεν υπάρχει ποτέ τρόπος να βρεθεί δίκαια λύση

----------


## Gordito

> Ναι υπάρχει. Αφού παιχτούν στον σινεμά και βγάλουν τα κέρδη που επιθυμούν οι εταιρίες, την επόμενη μέρα να είναι ελεύθερες χωρίς πνευματικά δικαιώματα


Να πεσει η τιμη του σινεμα 50% κατω, και φευγοντας να σου δινουν και 1 DVD με την ταινια που μολις ειδες.

Αν ειναι να λεμε παραμυθακια, εχω και εγω να πω πολλα.

----------


## stelios4711

Περιμένω να αποδείξεις τον παραλογισμό της πρότασης μου με επιχειρήματα όχι με ειρωνείες 
Όπως βλέπεις προτάσεις από τη μεριά των χρηστών υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές που μάλιστα συμπεριλαμβάνουν και τα κέρδη των εταιριών, δεν είναι δηλαδή μονόπλευρες
Μπορείς εσύ εκ μέρους των εταιριών να κάνεις κάποια αντίστοιχη πρόταση που να συμπεριλαμβάνει και τις επιθυμίες του χρήστη; Μάλλον όχι. Και ξέρεις γιατί; Γιατί τα θέλουν μονά ζυγά δικά τους 

Ειλικρινά τώρα το βρίσκεις λογικό μια ταινία πχ πενταετίας να εξακολουθεί να έχει πνευματικά δικαιώματα για άλλα 65 χρόνια; Για ποιο λόγο αφού τα λεφτά τους οι εταιρίες σε αυτό το διάστημα τα έχουν πάρει από πολλές μεριές και με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο

----------


## Darth21

Η μοναδική λύση που μπορώ να βρω είναι ένα μοντέλο τύπου Youtube. Μπαίνει, βλέπεις δωρεάν, και η εταιρία τα παίρνει από τις διαφημίσεις. Η πειρατία σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν έχει σχεδόν κανένα νόημα.

----------


## Helix

Και η Φίνος μ' αυτό το σκεπτικό ξεκίνησε, κρίμα που δεν "έκατσε" η προσπάθεια...

----------


## goku

> Να πεσει η τιμη του σινεμα 50% κατω, και φευγοντας να σου δινουν και 1 DVD με την ταινια που μολις ειδες.
> 
> Αν ειναι να λεμε παραμυθακια, εχω και εγω να πω πολλα.


Ή να κρατάς το εισιτήριο και όταν κυκλοφορήσει σε DVD/Bluray η ταινία, να την αγοράζεις χωρίς να πληρώνεις για 2η φορά δικαιώματα, δείχνοντας ότι πλήρωσες ήδη 1 φορά με το εισιτήριο. Και φυσικά να πεσουν οι τιμές.

----------


## Gordito

> Περιμένω να αποδείξεις τον παραλογισμό της πρότασης μου με επιχειρήματα όχι με ειρωνείες 
> Όπως βλέπεις προτάσεις από τη μεριά των χρηστών υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές που μάλιστα συμπεριλαμβάνουν και τα κέρδη των εταιριών, δεν είναι δηλαδή μονόπλευρες
> Μπορείς εσύ εκ μέρους των εταιριών να κάνεις κάποια αντίστοιχη πρόταση που να συμπεριλαμβάνει και τις επιθυμίες του χρήστη; Μάλλον όχι. Και ξέρεις γιατί; Γιατί τα θέλουν μονά ζυγά δικά τους 
> 
> Ειλικρινά τώρα το βρίσκεις λογικό μια ταινία πχ πενταετίας να εξακολουθεί να έχει πνευματικά δικαιώματα για άλλα 65 χρόνια; Για ποιο λόγο αφού τα λεφτά τους οι εταιρίες σε αυτό το διάστημα τα έχουν πάρει από πολλές μεριές και με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο


Οταν λες παραμυθια, δεν χρειαζονται καν επιχειρηματα.
Πχ εγω δεν βλεπω καν ταινιες στο σινεμα, αλλα θα τις εχω τσαμπα, χωρις πνευματικα δικαιωματα, γιατι οι εταιριες εβγαλαν το κερδος τους.

Γιατι το διδασκουν αυτο στα Οικονομικα Α' ετους, οτι ενα προιον μπορει να βγαλει μονο μεχρι ΤΑΔΕ κερδος, ε;




> Η μοναδική λύση που μπορώ να βρω είναι ένα μοντέλο τύπου Youtube. Μπαίνει, βλέπεις δωρεάν, και η εταιρία τα παίρνει από τις διαφημίσεις. Η πειρατία σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν έχει σχεδόν κανένα νόημα.


Τεραστιο κοστος hosting οποτε προφανως θα εχεις και συνδρομη.
Αν ηταν τοσο ευκολο, τα παντα θα ηταν δωρεαν απλα με διαφημισεις.

Δες λιγο το Netflix, οπου εκτος Αμερικης εχει σχεδον αποτυχει.




> Ή να κρατάς το εισιτήριο και όταν κυκλοφορήσει σε DVD/Bluray η ταινία, να την αγοράζεις χωρίς να πληρώνεις για 2η φορά δικαιώματα, δείχνοντας ότι πλήρωσες ήδη 1 φορά με το εισιτήριο. Και φυσικά να πεσουν οι τιμές.


Δηλαδη αυτο ειναι το προβλημα σου;
Οταν θα δεις την ταινια, πως θα την αγορασεις μετα; Εχει καμια σχεση αυτο με την πειρατεια;

Και παλι δεν θα πληρωσεις κοστος παραγωγης, μετακινησης, πωλησης, ΦΠΑ κλπ;


------

Ξαναλεω, ο αλλος πχ ειναι γραμμενος σε 5 τρακερς, εχει και τους public, και με ενα απλο search εχει οτι ψηφιακο θελει, στον υπολογιστη του, στο τσαμπα, οσο πιο γρηγορα του επιτρεπει η συνδεση του (σχεδον)

*Τραγουδια, παιχνιδια, ebooks, ταινιες, υποτιτλους, σειρες, τσοντες.
*
Υπαρχει επιχειρηματικο μοντελο που μπορει να κανει κατι καλυτερο/ το ιδιο;

Τιποτα δεν νικαει το τσαμπα, οποτε σταματηστε να θεωρειτε κακες τις εταιριες που προσπαθουν να σταματησουν την πειρατεια.

----------


## stelios4711

> Οταν λες παραμυθια, δεν χρειαζονται καν επιχειρηματα.
> Πχ εγω δεν βλεπω καν ταινιες στο σινεμα, αλλα θα τις εχω τσαμπα, χωρις πνευματικα δικαιωματα, γιατι οι εταιριες εβγαλαν το κερδος τους.


Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτός ο προβληματισμός είναι στην ουσία και η λύση;
Άμα δεν βλέπεις ταινίες στο σινεμά (δηλαδή δεν πληρώνεις έτσι και αλλιώς) τότε δεν έχουν τίποτε να χάσουν από σένα. Αυτά που θα βλέπεις δωρεάν δεν θα τα πλήρωνες ποτέ 






> Υπαρχει επιχειρηματικο μοντελο που μπορει να κανει κατι καλυτερο/ το ιδιο;
> 
> Τιποτα δεν νικαει το τσαμπα, οποτε σταματηστε να θεωρειτε κακες τις εταιριες που προσπαθουν να σταματησουν την πειρατεια.


Φυσικά υπάρχει. Η Google έγινε η πλουσιότερη εταιρία στον κόσμο μέσα σε ελάχιστο διάστημα επειδή ακριβώς χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το μοντέλο - όλα τσαμπα
Η τηλεόραση επίσης είναι δωρεάν

Αλλά ακόμη και αν αφήσουμε στην άκρη την Google και την τηλεόραση οι ίδιες οι εταιρίες δηλώνουν:




> _Η έλλειψη ενημέρωσης σχετίζεται με μία ακόμη παράμετρο: πολλοί χρήστες έχουν μια ασαφή ή και ρομαντική ιδέα των διαχειριστών πειρατικών σάιτ. «Πρόκειται για συνειδητοποιημένους και αδίστακτους κλέφτες, που κερδίζουν πολλά χρήματα», λέει ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, όταν ανοίχτηκαν οι λογαριασμοί ενός τέτοιου σάιτ που κατάφερε να κλείσει η Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος, βρέθηκαν καταθέσεις άνω των 400.000 ευρώ (!).
> «Η πειρατεία, και αυτό το έχουν δείξει όλες οι έρευνες και εδώ και στο εξωτερικό», υπογραμμίζει η κ. Σουγκανίδου, «είναι μία από τις πλέον επικερδείς παράνομες δραστηριότητες. Αρκετές φορές συνδέεται δε με το οργανωμένο έγκλημα. Μπορεί οι “πειρατές” να παρουσιάζουν μια εξιδανικευμένη εικόνα, αλλά δεν το κάνουν για το κοινό. Εχουν απλώς βρει τον τρόπο με τον κόπο των άλλων για να κερδίζουν παράνομα και αδήλωτα χρήματα. Πώς; Ενα μέσο είναι οι διαφημίσεις που ανεβαίνουν σε αυτά τα σάιτ, ενώ υπάρχουν και οι “συνδρομητές” ή μέλη που κάνουν εισφορές για να ενισχύσουν τον υποτιθέμενο “Ρομπέν των Δασών”. Είναι καιρός όμως να ειπωθεί ότι δεν πρόκειται για ιδεαλιστές που σκέφτονται το φιλοθεάμον κοινό».
> _


Όπως βλέπεις οι ίδιοι δηλώνουν πως είναι μια από τις πλέον επικερδές δραστηριότητες
Δηλαδή όταν το κάνουν άλλοι είναι επικερδές άμα το κάνουν οι ίδιοι θα είναι ζημιογόνο;

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτός ο προβληματισμός είναι στην ουσία και η λύση;
> Άμα δεν βλέπεις ταινίες στο σινεμά (δηλαδή δεν πληρώνεις έτσι και αλλιώς) τότε δεν έχουν τίποτε να χάσουν από σένα. Αυτά που θα βλέπεις δωρεάν δεν θα τα πλήρωνες ποτέ


Mα δεν εχει καν λογικη το επιχειρημα σου. Δεν τολμω καν να συνεχισω την αντιπαραθεση στο συγκεριμενο.





> Φυσικά υπάρχει. Η Google έγινε η πλουσιότερη εταιρία στον κόσμο μέσα σε ελάχιστο διάστημα επειδή ακριβώς χρησιμοποιεί αυτό το μοντέλο - όλα τσαμπα
> Η τηλεόραση επίσης είναι δωρεάν


Μηλα με πορτοκαλια (παντα mail/search engines ηταν δωρεαν)






> Όπως βλέπεις οι ίδιοι δηλώνουν πως είναι μια από τις πλέον επικερδές δραστηριότητες
> Δηλαδή όταν το κάνουν άλλοι είναι επικερδές άμα το κάνουν οι ίδιοι θα είναι ζημιογόνο;


Ο τρακερ ειναι 'παρανομος' και εχει οτι θελει μεσα. Απο ολες τις κατηγοριες.

Βλεπεις αυτο να ειναι εφικτο σε κατι πιο νομιμο;

- - - Updated - - -

Ελαφρως offtopic, αλλα το Spotify θα ερθει και την Ελλαδα. Οπως ηρθε και το Napster απο τη Voda!

Πειρατεια στα mp3 τελος!  :Razz:

----------


## stelios4711

Παραιτούμαι Δεν πρόκειται να βγάλουμε άκρη
Περίμενα όταν απορρίπτεις ένα επιχείρημα να εξηγείς και γιατί, επίσης περίμενα και κάποια λογική αντιπρόταση καθώς  όταν απορρίπτουμε κάτι ως λάθος οφείλουμε να εξηγήσουμε τι θα ήταν σωστότερο
Έτσι και αλλιώς μείναμε οι δύο μας στο νήμα καθώς οι επαναλήψεις των επιχειρημάτων το καθιστούν κουραστικό

----------


## sdikr

> Παραιτούμαι Δεν πρόκειται να βγάλουμε άκρη
> Περίμενα όταν απορρίπτεις ένα επιχείρημα να εξηγείς και γιατί, επίσης περίμενα και κάποια λογική αντιπρόταση καθώς  όταν απορρίπτουμε κάτι ως λάθος οφείλουμε να εξηγήσουμε τι θα ήταν σωστότερο
> Έτσι και αλλιώς μείναμε οι δύο μας στο νήμα καθώς οι επαναλήψεις των επιχειρημάτων το καθιστούν κουραστικό


Το σωστότερο θα ήταν να μας πληρώνουν κιόλας για να δούμε την ταινία,  τόσο κόπο κάνουμε για να την βρούμε μαζί με υποτίτλους και σε καλή ποιότητα.

Απλό είναι το πράγμα, αυτό που πληρώνει για να κάνει την ταινία θέλει λεφτά, δεν σου αρέσει; πλήρωσε κάνε εσυ μια ταινία χωρίς να ζητάς λεφτά.
Ακόμα ποιο απλά, δεν σου αρέσουν μην της βλέπεις, δεν σου αρέσει το κόστος μην τις βλέπεις.

Οχι δεν σου δίνει τίποτα το δικαίωμα να την δεις τζάμπα,  το είναι άυλο, το είναι ακριβές αντίγραφο κλπ είναι δικαιολογίες που απλά τις λέει κάποιος  γιατί γνωρίζει οτι αυτό που κάνει δεν είναι νόμιμο ώστε να νιώθει καλύτερα.

----------


## Gordito

Πολυ ωραια.

ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ να δινουν τις ταινιες στο τζαμπα μετα τον κινηματογραφο. 

1) Και το DVD και το streaming και η θεαση στην τηλεοραση ειναι απολαβη αγαθων. Γιατι τζαμπα;
2) Οτα μια ταινια κοστιζει 100εκ. και κανει 200εκ box office, εχεις ιδεα ποσα απο αυτα τα 200 καταληγουν πισω στην εταιρεια;

------

Απο μενα, τοσα χρονια, επαιρναν λεφτα απο ενοικιαση DVD/κασετων.

Δεν ειναι πολλα, αλλα είναι κατι.
Απο τοτε που εβαλα high speed internet, ξερεις τι παιρνουν; 1@.

----------


## sotos65

...ούτε καν 2@ δηλαδή!  :Laughing:

----------


## Helix

> ...ούτε καν 2@ δηλαδή!



*Spoiler:*




			Προορίζεται για μονάρχες  :Razz:

----------


## mixalis12

παλια δλδ. που δεν υπηρχε στριμινγκ και ντιβιντι,μιλαμε για δεκαετιες πριν το βιντεο που υπηρχε μονο το μποξ οφις,αλλα και μετα πριν το διαδικτυο οι εταιρειες δεν εβγαζαν κερδη? παντα τα χρηματα,τα γρηγορα και αμεσα τα πιο πολλα ερχοντουσαν απο τις εισπραξεις.αν παρουμε ως κανονα οτι ενα φιλμ βγαινει στα πειρατικα σαιτ μετα την προβολη της,οταν βγει δλδ . σε ντιβιντι τοτε αυτα τα χρηματα δεν τα χανει.οποτε χανει μονο μερικα κερδη απο τα υπολοιπα παραγωγα της ταινιας.βεβαια καποιοι βλεπουν απο καμερα αλλα συνηθως η πλειοψηφια που ασχολειται με κατεβασμα περιμενει το ντιβιντι.μην ξεχναμε και ορισμενα ντιβιντι που βγαινουν πριν την προβολη της ταινιας στο σινεμα,αυτα ποιος τα βγαζει αληθεια?

απο τα κερδη μιας ταινιας τα περισοτερα πανε στην εταιρεια και 1-2 πρωταγωνιστες.ας πουμε μια ταινια αλα τομ κρουζ-περιπετεια εχει συνηθως 30-30 μυρια για τον τομ ,μετα ειναι οι αμοιβες των αλλων που εχουν 6-7 ψηφια και τα υπολοιπα 100-200 μυρια στις εταιρειες.και ετσι εχουν χρηματα για να ξαναεπενδυσουν. :Smile: 

ετσι ειμαστε ολοι ικανοποιημενοι :Smile:

----------


## stelios4711

Επιτέλους αντίλογος!




> Το σωστότερο θα ήταν να μας πληρώνουν κιόλας για να δούμε την ταινία,  τόσο κόπο κάνουμε για να την βρούμε μαζί με υποτίτλους και σε καλή ποιότητα.


Τώρα αυτό να το σχολιάσω; 




> Απλό είναι το πράγμα, αυτό που πληρώνει για να κάνει την ταινία θέλει λεφτά,


Κανείς δεν είπε το αντίθετο φυσικά να πληρωθεί για την δουλειά που έκανε και τέλος, δεν θα πληρώνεται για πάντα για μια φορά που δούλεψε.
Και ο υδραυλικός που σου φτιάχνει τη βρύση θέλει λεφτά αλλά δεν σου ζητάει να τον πληρώνεις κάθε φορά που την ανοίγεις
Αν θέλει ο παραγωγός να πληρώνεται για πάντα για μια φορά που δούλεψε θέλω και εγώ




> δεν σου αρέσει; πλήρωσε κάνε εσυ μια ταινία χωρίς να ζητάς λεφτά.
> Ακόμα ποιο απλά, δεν σου αρέσουν μην της βλέπεις, δεν σου αρέσει το κόστος μην τις βλέπεις.


Τέλεια λογική. Δεν σου αρέσει που είναι ακριβό το ψωμί; μην τρως. Δεν σου αρέσει η παιδεία μας; μην πας σχολείο κλπ κλπ
Όχι παιδιά δεν είναι έτσι Αλίμονο αν ήταν έτσι.
Ακόμη και έτσι να είναι (για να μπω στη δική σας λογική) Δεν της αρέσει της SONY που χάνει λεφτά από τον ανταγωνισμό; ας κάνει το ίδιο ή ας κλείσει
Τι μας πρήζουν;




> Οχι δεν σου δίνει τίποτα το δικαίωμα να την δεις τζάμπα,  το είναι άυλο, το είναι ακριβές αντίγραφο κλπ είναι δικαιολογίες που απλά τις λέει κάποιος  γιατί γνωρίζει οτι αυτό που κάνει δεν είναι νόμιμο ώστε να νιώθει καλύτερα.


Είναι παράνομο γιατί ένας ανήθικος νόμος που εξυπηρετεί ιδία συμφέροντα το λέει παράνομο
Οι νόμοι στη δημοκρατία φτιάχνονται από το λαό για να εξυπηρετούν τον λαό.Και προσαρμόζονται και αναθεωρούνται Δεν τους γράφει ο Μωυσής με θείο πνεύμα. Ούτε ο νομοθέτης διεκδικεί το αλάθητο, αυτό είναι προνόμιο του πάπα μόνο
Αφού ο λαός δεν είναι σύμφωνος είναι φασιστικοί 
Από την στιγμή που στηρίζονται σε αναχρονιστικές βάσεις είναι ώρα να αναθεωρηθούν και να συμβαδίσουν σύμφωνα με τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις της εποχή μας

Κάποτε ο νόμος έλεγε οτι οι γυναίκες δεν έπρεπε να ψηφίζουν

*Spoiler:*







> _«…Ορισμένα τινά Ελληνικά θήλεα ζητούν να δοθή ψήφος εις τας γυναίκας. Σχετικώς με το ίδιον τούτο θέμα διαπρεπέστατος επιστήμων είχεν άλλοτε αναπτύξει από του βήματος της Βουλής το επιστημονικώς πασίγνωστον, άλλως τε, γεγονός ότι παν θήλυ διατελεί εις ανισόρροπον και έξαλλον πνευματικήν κατάστασιν ωρισμένας ημέρας εκάστου μηνός… Νεώτεραι και ακριβέστεραι έρευναι καταδείκνυσιν ότι ου μόνον ωρισμένας ημέρας, αλλά δι’ όλου του μηνός τελούσιν άπαντα τα θήλεα εις πνευματικήν και συναισθηματικήν ανισορροπίαν, τινά δε μετρίαν, τα πλείστα δε σφοδροτάτην και ακατάσχετον, άτε και παντοιοτρόπως εκδηλουμένων και κλιμακουμένων συν τω χρόνω… Επειδή εν τούτοις αι ημέραι αύται, δεν συμπίπτουν ως προς όλα τα θήλεα, είναι αδύνατον να ευρεθή ημέρα πνευματικής ισορροπίας και ψυχικής γαλήνης όλων των θηλέων, ώστε την ευτυχή εκείνην ημέραν να ορίζονται αι εκάστοτε εκλογαί. Η γυναικεία συνεπώς ψήφος είναι πράγμα επικίνδυνον, άρα αποκρουστέον.»_






Έπρεπε να διατηρηθεί αυτός ο νόμος με αυτές τις γελοίες δικαιολογίες; 




> Πολυ ωραια.
> 
> ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ να δινουν τις ταινιες στο τζαμπα μετα τον κινηματογραφο.


Φυσικά και γίνεται απλά χρειάζεται άλλο επιχειρηματικό μοντέλο
Ο Ανταγωνισμός άλλωστε (youtube piratebuy tv) το κάνει εδώ και καιρό βγάζει ένα κάρο λεφτά




> 1) Και το DVD και το streaming και η θεαση στην τηλεοραση ειναι απολαβη αγαθων. Γιατι τζαμπα;


Γιατί είναι τέχνη όπως οι πίνακες τα γλυπτά και η κλασική μουσική Η αναπαραγωγή τους ανέκαθεν ήταν τσάμπα




> 2) Οτα μια ταινια κοστιζει 100εκ. και κανει 200εκ box office, εχεις ιδεα ποσα απο αυτα τα 200 καταληγουν πισω στην εταιρεια;


Γιατί θα έπρεπε να με ενδιαφέρει αυτό; Ενδιαφέρεται η εταιρία πόσα καταλήγουν σε μένα από τον μισθό μου; 





> Απο μενα, τοσα χρονια, επαιρναν λεφτα απο ενοικιαση DVD/κασετων.
> 
> Δεν ειναι πολλα, αλλα είναι κατι.


Από μένα τόσα χρόνια τα παίρνουν για πνευματικά δικαιώματα σε κάθε τι ηλεκτρονικό ή αναλώσιμο αγοράζω 
Δεν μου τα παίρνουν όπως θα ήθελαν από ενοικίαση DVD/κασετών αλλά είναι κάτι

----------


## albatross

Ποσότητα ποπκόρν που έχει καταναλωθεί σ' αυτό το νήμα...

*Spoiler:*





Τουλάχιστον βγάζουν λεφτά οι περιπτεράδες.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

χώσε Στέλιο!!!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## dimitri_ns

Επειδή οι πολυεθνικές του θεάματος, με θεμιτά ή αθέμιτα μέσα, καταστρέφουν την πολιτιστική μας κληρονομιά..

Οταν γίνω Δικτάτορας θα τους επιβάλω να πληρώνουν πνευματικά δικαιώματα γιατί δείχνουν την ακρόπολη  και κάνουν χρήση Ελληνικών λέξεων και νοημάτων τζάμπα,χωρίς να πληρώνουν τίποτα. Σκοπός θα είναι η  διατήρηση και εξέλιξη του Ελληνικού πολιτισμού

Μέρος των χρημάτων θα πηγαίνει στην επέκταση και βελτίωση των θερινών κινηματογράφων (σουβλάκι vs ποπκόρν)

Στο κάτω κάτω άλλοι έχουν επιβάλλει ποσόστοση (πόσες Αμερικάνικες ταινίες θα παίζονται και πόσες Ευρωπαικές -αυτό είναι για την προστασία του Ευρωπαικού κινηματογράφου)

Θα τους επιβάλλω πολιτιστικό αποκλεισμό - ας γυρνάνε όσες ταινίες θέλουνε και ας τις βλέπουν σπίτι τους με την παρέα τους

Θα προστατέψω τις νέες γενιές, θένε δεν θένε

----------


## eqvus

> Θα ήθελα να καταγγείλω την απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά της NOVA την ημέρα της διεξαγωγής του αγώνα...
> Ολυμπιακός - Παρί. Η Nova στο πρώτο 20λεπτο του αγώνα αποφάσισε να διακόψει την παροχή των υπηρεσιών της στα καταστήματα που με οικιακή συνδρομή πρόβαλαν τον αγώνα αφήνοντας σύξυλους όσους παρακολουθούσαν τον αγώνα και κάνοντας ρόμπα τους καταστηματάρχες. Συμφωνώ ότι κακώς έκαναν χρήση οικιακής συνδρομής... αλλά τότε βρήκες να το κόψεις;
> 
> Από την άλλη βάζοντας ποσά για επαγγελματική συνδρομή που φτάνει και τα 500 ευρώ / μήνα (!!!) αποτρέπει τους καταστηματάρχες από να είναι νόμιμοι προφανώς γιατί θέλει με αυτό τον τρόπο να προωθήσει τις οικιακές συνδέσεις από τις οποίες έχει μεγαλύτερο κέρδος. Αυτός ο τρόπος είναι τουλάχιστον τραμπουκικός στις εποχές που ζούμε και περνάει θηλιά σε κάποιους που προσπαθούν με νύχια και με δόντια να επιβιώσουν!
> 
> Αναγνώστης
> http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2013...rce=feedburner


Τι, δεν είναι κοινωνικό αγαθό η Ολυμπιακάρα ;

Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων και γω με τα @@ του Gordito είμαι αλλά, μην το τερματίζουμε το θέμα.

----------


## Helix

Το 3D ήτανε κάποτε το αποκλειστικό ατού των κινηματογράφων. Πλέον αγοράζεις 3D τηλεόραση με 400€ ή και λιγότερα. Άσε που στις μισές και βάλε των περιπτώσεων πας cinema να δείς μια 3D ταινεία και τελικά αυτό που βλέπεις δεν είναι τίποτ' άλλο από μια προχειροφτιαγμένη μετατροπή 2D ->  3D.

----------


## George.Hector

Με το που έπεσε το gamato.info, όλοι γύρισαν τις πλάτες τους στα torrent και sites όπως το onlinefilmer άρχισαν να επισκέπτονται πολύ πιο συχνά , επίσης ο σινεμάς στην Ελλάδα προφανώς και περνάει μιά κρίση όπως και όλη η υπόλοιπη χώρα. Δεν ήταν λόγος αυτός για να πέσει το φταίξιμο στην "πειρατεία". Έγινε επίσης αναφορά στο παραπάνω άρθρο για τα χρήματα που κερδίζουν αυτοί που έχουν τα torrent sites. 1ον. Δεν πληρώνει ο επισκέπτης τίποτα , σε αντίθεση με σινεμά/connxtv/netflix/hulu όπως θέλεις πες το , άρα δεν εκμεταλλεύεται τον κόπο του χρήστη ( εκτός αν Ενωείς το να κλείσει κάποιος ένα διαφημιστικό παράθυρο είναι μεγάλος κόπος ), επίσης οι κάτοχοι των site μπορεί να έχουν ως στόχο μόνο το κέρδος όμως όλος ο κόσμος που κάνει seed εκατομμύρια torrents, δεν πιστεύω να έχει παρόμοια κίνητρα ... " χάνονται φόροι και θέσεις εργασίας" ... Ναι ...  Λοιπόν είναι προφανές το γεγονός ότι οι " ρεαλιστικές μελέτες " δεν ήταν ακριβείς ... 15.000 θέσεις εργασίας αν δεν υπήρχε περατία ; Όλοι όσοι είναι τώρα πειρατές κάνουν ότι κάνουν γιατί είναι χαζοί και δεν ξέρουν ότι παρανομούν και όχι γιατί πιστεύουν ότι οι χαζομάρες που βγάζει ο ελληνικός κινηματογράφος και γενικά ο κινηματογράφος δεν αξίζουν 7 ευρο/προβολή. Είναι όλοι χαζοί δηλαδή ... Όλοι έχουν λευτά και θα πήγε αν τρέχοντας στον πλησιέστερο σινεμά απαιτώντας να δουν τις αγαπημένες τους ταινίες ... ΚΑΙ Σε 3Dγιατί όπως είναι γνωστό κατά τον αρθρογράφο , ο κόσμος έχει λευτά και χάνονται 15000 θέσεις εργασίας επειδή ο βλάκας τα κρατάει για τον εαυτό του ( τα λευτά ) και δεν το δίνει στο σινεμά ... Τι βλάκας ... Επίσης επειδή λες ότι βλάπτεται γενικά ο κλάδος ... Και ο παππούς μου ( το ορκίζομαι ) πριν απο 20 χρόνια είχε κινηματογράφο, και έκλεισε πριν γεννηθώ  ... Και εκεί η πειρατεία εύταιγε ; Αν η αίθουσα ήταν χάλια όλες οι ταινίες ερχόταν 5 μήνες μετά από τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο και τα εισιτήρια δεν αξίζουν , τότε προφανώς , δεν θα πατήσει κανένας το πόδι του εκεί μέσα. Οι κανονικοί σινεμά βγάζουν λευτά , κρίση , no κρίση , πειρατεία , no πειρατεία.αν επειδή κλείνουν κάτι θερινοί και κάτι μάπα σινεμά από τους οποίους συντηρούνταν άσχετοι οι οποίοι τώρα τα ρίχνουν στην πειρατεία και στο ότι είμαστε όλοι χαζοί και ότι δεν ξέρουμε ότι παρανομούμε , δεν νιώθω καθόλου συμπόνια γι'αυτούς. Μερικοί λόγοι που υποφέρουν ( θα κλάψω ) οι σινεμά στην Ελλάδα : τα λευτά πο σου ζητάνε για ποπ κορν είναι αρκετά για να ταίσεις 20 οικογένειες στην Αφρική. Οι ταινίες αργούν να έρθουν ( βλέπε pacific rim ) δηλαδή : πρεμιέρα σε όλο τον κόσμο 10 ιουλ , Ελλάδα : 20 Σεπτέμβρη ... Καλό Πάσχα ... Μέχρι τις 20 Σεπτέμβρη έξω θα έχει βγει σε DVD/bluray και τα torrent θα είναι άπειρα ! Πιος θα πάει σινεμά ; ( 3 δεκάχρονα που δεν ξέρουν τι είναι το torrent και πάνε να δούνε transformers ... Πάλι ... )

----------


## dimitri_ns

Ας τους να γκρινιάζουν....

Σε μεγαλούτσικο ψιλοαπομονωμένο νησί
Σε ορεινό χωριό 35  κατοίκων (το καλοκαίρι έχει 300)
Εμφανίστηκε συμπατριώτης τους και ζητούσε από καφενείο (δεν υπάρχουν καφετέριες) που έπαιζε μουσική από cd να πληρώσει ΑΕΠΙ (κουφ@λα ΑΕΠΙ, δίνεις και προμήθειες)
Τον πήραν με τις πέτρες
Στο δικαστήριο θα δικαιωθεί η ΑΕΠΙ

Στο νησί δεν υπαρχει ούτε ένας κινηματογράφος
... Σε άλλο μεγαλύτερο χωριό
Λίγες μέρες μετά την προβολή του Django στους κινηματογράφους
Το κατεβάσανε και το παίξανε στην αίθουσα του πολιτιστικού συλλόγου

Ακολούθησε συζήτηση   :Razz:

----------


## George.Hector

Whoops

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Στο νησί δεν υπαρχει ούτε ένας κινηματογράφος
> ... Σε άλλο μεγαλύτερο χωριό
> Λίγες μέρες μετά την προβολή του Django στους κινηματογράφους
> Το κατεβάσανε και το παίξανε στην αίθουσα του πολιτιστικού συλλόγου
> 
> Ακολούθησε συζήτηση


να πάρουν το καράβι ρε και να πάνε σε νησί με κινηματογράφο  :Razz: 
(δεν έχουμε και μπατσο-emoticon ρε γαμώτο  :Razz: )

----------


## yiapap

> Ακολούθησε συζήτηση


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Gordito

Ρεκόρ πειρατείας σημείωσε το φινάλε του Breaking Bad




> Οι Αυστραλοί βρίσκονται πρώτοι στη λίστα με τους downloaders. Στην Αυστραλία το Breaking Bad προβάλλεται σε συνδρομητική τηλεόραση, πέντε περίπου ώρες μετά την πρώτη προβολή κάθε επεισοδίου στην Αμερική.





> Δεύτερη στη λίστα έρχονται οι ΗΠΑ, όπου η σειρά προβάλλεται όχι μόνο μέσα από το τηλεοπτικό δίκτυο του AMC, αλλά και από άλλες πλατφόρμες όπως αυτή του iTunes και της Amazon


Να πως γκρεμιζονται απευθειας καποια επιχειρηματα, οχι οτι περιμενα αυτη την ειδηση βεβαια.

----------


## Wilfred

και ρεκορ πωλησεων θα σπασει το dvd box set, αρα κλαιν =ρ

----------


## albatross

> Να πως γκρεμιζονται απευθειας καποια επιχειρηματα, οχι οτι περιμενα αυτη την ειδηση βεβαια.


Και γιατί έγινε αυτό λες; Επειδή ήθελαν να γλυτώσουν τα φράγκα, ή επειδή ήθελαν να δουν το τέλος μια ώρα αρχίτερα; Γιατί για να κάνει ρεκόρ ένα συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο, αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλοι αυτοί που το κατέβασαν βλέπουν τη σειρά ήδη. Επομένως γιατί ρεκόρ στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο;

----------


## Gordito

Διαβασες καθολου αυτα που εγραψα; ΟΧΙ

Στην Αυστραλια λοιπον τα επεισοδεια προβαλλονται μετα απο 5 ωρες. Στην Αμερικη ειναι αμεσα διαθεσιμα απο συνδρομητικη και φανταζομαι αμεσως μετα on demand σε διαφορες πλατφορμες.

Υπαρχουν 2 λογοι που υπαρχει η πειρατεια.

1) Δωρεαν
2) Ευκολια

Εγω απλα διαλυω τα επιχειρηματα περι 'ακριβειας' και 'μπουκετου' που εχουν αναφερθει.

----------


## Helix

Ε, ναι όλα είναι τόσο πάμφθηνα...

----------


## albatross

> Διαβασες καθολου αυτα που εγραψα; ΟΧΙ
> 
> Στην Αυστραλια λοιπον τα επεισοδεια προβαλλονται μετα απο 5 ωρες. Στην Αμερικη ειναι αμεσα διαθεσιμα απο συνδρομητικη και φανταζομαι αμεσως μετα on demand σε διαφορες πλατφορμες.
> 
> Υπαρχουν 2 λογοι που υπαρχει η πειρατεια.
> 
> 1) Δωρεαν
> 2) Ευκολια
> 
> Εγω απλα διαλυω τα επιχειρηματα περι 'ακριβειας' και 'μπουκετου' που εχουν αναφερθει.


Διάβασα αυτό που έγραψες. Εσύ διάβασες; ΟΧΙ.
Που ήταν όλοι αυτοί οι πειρατές στα προηγούμενα επεισόδια;
Όταν ο άλλος "ψοφάει" να δει το τέλος δε μπορεί να περιμένει μια μέρα. Γι' αυτό βλέπεις αυτή την αύξηση στο τελευταίο επεισόδιο.


To "άμεσα" σου είναι μια μέρα μετά.

- - - Updated - - -

Και σχόλιο από macforums...




> Why the delay for Season Pass episodes in iTunes?
> Does anyone know why new episodes of shows bought as a "Season Pass" don't show up until 3 or 4 am? Is it a licensing deal with the studios/networks, or just how long it takes to be delivered through various servers?
> 
> It's a shame, because for all the talk of iTV or whatnot, I think this is a great existing solution. Last summer, I bought season passes for Mad Men, Louie, and Breaking Bad. I spent as much or less as I would have on a month of cable, and watched all of my favorite shows airing at the time.
> 
> *It's just a shame that I still end up pirating new episodes if I'm eager to watch them that night, because Apple takes forever to push them out through iTunes.* It seems like it should be possible to make them available as soon as they air, just like HBO does on HBOGo.


http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1592962

----------


## Helix

Έχω ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα... Οι τελευταίες 3 seasons (8, 9 & 10) του Stargate SG1 είχαν βγεί στο iTunes σε high definition (720p), αλλά με στερεοφωνικό ήχο. Την ίδια στιγμή τα dvd της σειράς είχαν μεν την standard ανάλυση του dvd, αλλά πολυκάναλο ήχο. Οπότε τι κάναν κάποιοι μάγκες... Συνδυάσαν την εικόνα από την έκδοση του iTunes με τον πολυκάναλο ήχο του dvd και μοιράσαν το αποτέλεσμα σε torrent. Οι «νόμιμοι» ακόμα... περιμένουν μια τέτοια έκδοση κι απ' ότι φαίνεται θα περιμένουν για πολύ-πολύ ακόμα...

----------


## FuS

> Έχω ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα... Οι τελευταίες 3 seasons (8, 9 & 10) του Stargate SG1 είχαν βγεί στο iTunes σε high definition (720p), αλλά με στερεοφωνικό ήχο. Την ίδια στιγμή τα dvd της σειράς είχαν μεν την standard ανάλυση του dvd, αλλά πολυκάναλο ήχο. Οπότε τι κάναν κάποιοι μάγκες... Συνδυάσαν την εικόνα από την έκδοση του iTunes με τον πολυκάναλο ήχο του dvd και μοιράσαν το αποτέλεσμα σε torrent. Οι «νόμιμοι» ακόμα... περιμένουν μια τέτοια έκδοση κι απ' ότι φαίνεται θα περιμένουν για πολύ-πολύ ακόμα...


Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί γίνεται μια δουλειά με μεράκι κι ενίοτε με πάθος.

Αντιθέτως οι εταιρίες παραπάνω θέλουν μόνο $$$ με το λιγότερο δυνατό κόστος/κόπο.

(κάτι παρόμοιο που ισχύει και με πολλά παιχνίδια και εταιρίες)

----------


## apnet

Τα μηνύματα μερικών εδώ καθώς και φράσεις τύπου «διέλυσα κάθε αντίθετο επιχείρημα» είναι πραγματικά θλιβερά. Το πιο θλιβερό όλων δε είναι το σκεπτικό που υιοθετούν αρκετοί για να ξεδιπλώσουν τέτοιου είδους λόγο. Κρίμα πραγματικά. Το θέμα δεν είναι ποιος θα διαλύσει τα επιχειρήματα του άλλου το θέμα είναι όλοι να πάρουμε και κάτι από την κουβέντα και αυτό να εξελίσσεται. Όσο έχουμε τη λογική εγώ λέω το σωστό και διέλυσα κάθε επιχείρημα (πόσο μάλλον λαθεμένα) απλά εκτιθέμεθα.

----------


## Helene

> Έχω ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα... Οι τελευταίες 3 seasons (8, 9 & 10) του Stargate SG1 είχαν βγεί στο iTunes σε high definition (720p), αλλά με στερεοφωνικό ήχο. Την ίδια στιγμή τα dvd της σειράς είχαν μεν την standard ανάλυση του dvd, αλλά πολυκάναλο ήχο. Οπότε τι κάναν κάποιοι μάγκες... Συνδυάσαν την εικόνα από την έκδοση του iTunes με τον πολυκάναλο ήχο του dvd και μοιράσαν το αποτέλεσμα σε torrent. Οι «νόμιμοι» ακόμα... περιμένουν μια τέτοια έκδοση κι απ' ότι φαίνεται θα περιμένουν για πολύ-πολύ ακόμα...


Φοβερό! Σε κάνει ν' αναρωτιέσαι...




> Τα μηνύματα μερικών εδώ καθώς και φράσεις τύπου «διέλυσα κάθε αντίθετο επιχείρημα» είναι πραγματικά θλιβερά. Το πιο θλιβερό όλων δε είναι το σκεπτικό που υιοθετούν αρκετοί για να ξεδιπλώσουν τέτοιου είδους λόγο. Κρίμα πραγματικά. Το θέμα δεν είναι ποιος θα διαλύσει τα επιχειρήματα του άλλου το θέμα είναι όλοι να πάρουμε και κάτι από την κουβέντα και αυτό να εξελίσσεται. Όσο έχουμε τη λογική εγώ λέω το σωστό και διέλυσα κάθε επιχείρημα (πόσο μάλλον λαθεμένα) απλά εκτιθέμεθα.


Πες τα χρυσόστομε!

----------


## techgirl

> Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί γίνεται μια δουλειά με μεράκι κι ενίοτε με πάθος.
> 
> Αντιθέτως οι εταιρίες παραπάνω θέλουν μόνο $$$ με το λιγότερο δυνατό κόστος/κόπο.


σωστό  :Sad:

----------


## WAntilles

> Έχω ένα ακόμη παράδειγμα... Οι τελευταίες 3 seasons (8, 9 & 10) του Stargate SG1 είχαν βγεί στο iTunes σε high definition (720p), αλλά με στερεοφωνικό ήχο. Την ίδια στιγμή τα dvd της σειράς είχαν μεν την standard ανάλυση του dvd, αλλά πολυκάναλο ήχο. Οπότε τι κάναν κάποιοι μάγκες... Συνδυάσαν την εικόνα από την έκδοση του iTunes με τον πολυκάναλο ήχο του dvd και μοιράσαν το αποτέλεσμα σε torrent. Οι «νόμιμοι» ακόμα... περιμένουν μια τέτοια έκδοση κι απ' ότι φαίνεται θα περιμένουν για πολύ-πολύ ακόμα...


Περίμενες ποτέ απ' την Apple να μην βγάλει κάτι που να είναι πετσοκομμένο;

----------


## Helix

> Περίμενες ποτέ απ' την Apple να μην βγάλει κάτι που να είναι πετσοκομμένο;


Όχι βέβαια

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Περίμενες ποτέ απ' την Apple να μην βγάλει κάτι που να είναι πετσοκομμένο;


Φαρμάκι στάζεις βρέ αδερφέ...
Τώρα δηλαδή να περιμένουμε πετσοκομμένο burberry? Κάτι σαν μίνι δηλαδή.. σε διπλάσια τιμή βεβαίως

----------


## techgirl

> Φαρμάκι στάζεις βρέ αδερφέ...


+100 και από εμένα

----------


## Winterswimmer

> Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί γίνεται μια δουλειά με μεράκι κι ενίοτε με πάθος.
> 
> Αντιθέτως οι εταιρίες παραπάνω θέλουν μόνο $$$ με το λιγότερο δυνατό κόστος/κόπο.
> 
> (κάτι παρόμοιο που ισχύει και με πολλά παιχνίδια και εταιρίες)


Έτσι ακριβώς!

Torrent και πάλι torrent!

----------


## badweed

η πειρατια δεν σκοτωνει τον σινεμα , η αγορα διαλυσει οποια ιδεα στον βωμο του κερδους .



o γαλος george melie , ενας απο τους πρωτοπορους του κηνηματογραφου ( τελη 1800 , αρχες 1900 ) εκανε εκεινη την εποχη (αρχες του 1900) οπτικα εφε που το hollywood εφτασε να μπορει να υλοποιησει μετα απο 60-70 χρονια .

----------


## makis269

Για καθίστε βρε παιδιά δουλεύουμε για μεροκάματο 2-3 ευρά την ώρα και για μία ταινία 2 ώρες θα δώσουμε 5-7 ευρώ…παράλογο …..2 ευρώ το σινεμά και πολύ του είναι.
Δεν σκοτώνει η πειρατεία τον σινεμά αλλά η ακρίβεια!!!

----------


## badweed

επειδη εχω επιδωθει λογο της ευκαιριας που μου δινει η τεχνολογια της εποχης ,σε μια κινηματογραφικη ανασκοπηση του αιωνα που περασε , και επι το πλειστον στον αμερικανικο κινηματογραφο . μπορω να πω με σιγουρια οτι το 90 % των ταινιων που κυκλοφορουν επειτα απο τα 80ς ειναι ανακυκλωση , και πολα απο τα 80ς  αλλα οχι στον βαθμο που γινεται επειτα . επεσα σε μια σειρα του αλφρεντ χιτσκοκ του 60ς (οπου και αυτην την θεωρω αντιγραφη απο προηγουμενα σεναρια , ισως απο βιβλια η θεατρικες παραστασεις απο ολον τον κοσμο ) η οποια ειχε παρα πολα σεναρια που εγιναν και ταινιες επειτα , και ξαναεγιναν σαν remake . υπαρχουν σε πολες περιπτωσεις αλλαζοντας λιγο την ορολογια και τα κουστουμια , remake . δεν υπαρχει σχεδον τιποτα καινουριο σεναριακα . 
οι ταινιες ειναι το λιγοτερο επιφανειακες και κουτες , απευθυνονται σε κοσμο που δεν προτιμα να σκεφτεται τι βλεπει .
πλεον οι ταινιες γραφονται κυριολεκτικα στο ποδι ,χωρις εμπνευση , χωρις προβληματισμους , χωρις πολες φορες νοημα , παρα μονο κοσμο να τρεχει περα δωθε (και η καμερα το ιδιο ) . 
ταινιες που σε κανουν να προβληματιστεις , που να βρεις τον εαυτο σου σε χαρακτηρες , εχουν παψει προ πολου . ταινιες που να θιγουνε κοινωνικα προβληματα και να αναδυκνυουνε αξιες (οπως το 12 angry men)  , ειναι ποιο σπανιες απο φαντασματα  . αν δεν κατεβαζα ταινιες το ποιο πιθανο ειναι να ειχα σταματησει να ασχολουμε (πραγμα που μονο καλο θα μου εκανε) . 
Η κινηματογραφικη αιθουσα που βρεθηκα τελευταια φορα , ητανε αθλια . καινουρια μεν αλλα δεν ειχε ανεσεις παρολο οτι ειμασταν 7-8 ατομα στην προβολη . δεν μπορουσες να απλωσεις τα ποδια σου , δεν μπορουσα να καπνισω (οκ καταλαβαινω οτι πολοι δεν καπνιζουν αλλα για εμενα που καπνιζω ειναι κριτηριο ανεσης ) , δεν ειχε διαλειμα , ηταν ακριβη , η ταινια ηταν αθλια , ελεγα να φυγουμε μια ωρα αρχιτερα πριν το τελος της ταινιας , το μπαρ το βρηκα ακριβο , και επρεπε να περιμενω σε ουρα καποια ωρα (παρολο οτι δεν ειχε κοσμο η ταινια ) για να βγαλω εισητηριο .οχι τα λεφτα που εδωσα δεν αξιζε ο κοπος και ο χρονος, αλλα και να με πληρωνανε το ποσο που εδωσα για να περασω αυτην την διαδικασια μαλον δεν θα το δεχομουνα .

----------


## murray

> οπως το 12 angry men


 :Respekt: 

Όσο για υπόλοιπα που λες περί ταινιών, αν και συμφωνώ εν μέρει, νομίζω ότι κάνεις ένα λάθος σχετικά με το νόημα μιας ταινίας. Δεν θέλουν όλοι να δουν ταινίες που θίγουν κοινωνικά ζητήματα και αναδεικνύουν αξίες προκαλώντας προβληματισμούς. Ο άλλος θέλει να δει μια ταινία για τα special effects ή για το αίσθημα τρόμου ενός θρίλερ ή για την αγωνία μιας περιπέτειας. Δεν είναι κάτι κακό αυτό, ο κινηματογράφος εν τέλει είναι μια μορφή διασκέδασης για τον πολύ κόσμο, ο οποίος συνεπώς θέλει να περάσει καλά και όχι να σπάσει το κεφάλι του και να κάνει τις εσωτερικές αναζητήσεις του την ώρα της σαββατιάτικης εξόδου. Καλό είναι να υπάρχουν όλα τα είδη ταινιών και ο καθένας να διαλέγει τον τύπο που του ταιριάζει.

----------


## badweed

δεν ειναι και τοσο βαρυ το 12 angry men αντιθετως θα ελεγα βλεπετε ευχαριστα πανω απο μια φορα  , και εγω λατρευω τις ταινιες τρομου (τον jason τον fredy τους εβλεπα πριν κλεισω τα 9 μου χρονια )  και τα θριλερ και την δραση και την κωμωδια και τα κοινωνικα και τα δραματα , αλλα δεν τα βρισκω !!βρισκω μονο γρηγορες εικονες, κουνημενες καμερες , απειρες εκρηξεις ακομη και αν πεσει μια γλαστρα κατω,   , ασταματητα ουρλιαχτα , εντερα (που δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα να βλεπω )  που πεταγονται λες και ειναι ελατηρια που περιμενουν να βγουν, κεφαλια να κοβονται λες και ειναι σαλαμακι , απο κωμωδια τα αστεια ειναι στο επιπεδο καρτοον , δηλαδη οχι κατι που θα μου προκαλεσει να γελασουν τα σπλαχνα μου ,αλλα σαχλαμαρες στο επιπεδο γελοτοποιου που κανει γκριματσες , για να βαλω και ενδεικτικο τι θα θεωρουσα βαση (οχι κορφη ) στην κωμωδια , θα εβαζα το top secret του 85  , το βρετανικο χιουμορ ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο απο το αμερικανικο αν και εχω καιρο να δω συνχρονα δειγματα του (με εξαιρεση τον mister bean ο οποιος ακροβατει μεταξυ αγγλικου χιουμορ και αμερικανικης σαχλαμαρας )  , κοινωνικο δραμα θα εβαζα το lorenzo's oil , τρομου το funny games 1997 (ενιωσα το τι μπορει να ησαν οι ναζι !!!)  , καλο συνχρονο θριλερακι βρηκα το black swamp , πολυ ωραιο ηταν και ο κυνοδοντας σαν νοημα . γενικα ταινιες που θα καθηλωσουν καποιον στην οθονη , χωρις κοιλιες , χωρις ανοητους διαλογους τυπου φωσκολου απλως για να γεμισουν τα 90 λεπτα που εχει θεσπισει το αγιο ξυλο (hollywood) σαν συσκευασια του προιοντος "ταινια" .  

η ποιοτητα για εμενα ειναι πολυ κατω του μετριου , και ας επενδυουν οπως λενε εκατομμυρια σε αυτες τις δηθεν υπερπαραγωγες . 
και το avengers μου αρεσε , νομιζω οτι ηταν μια πολυ καλη μεταφορα απο τα marvel comics (ειχε βεβαια κατι καγκουριες για να τους εχει ολους τους πελατες ευχαριστημενους) .

παραδειγμα remake , το The Million Pound Note 1954 εχει βγει και με τον εντι μερφυ σαν trading places 1983  το οποιο ηταν και αυτο διασκεδαστικο , αλλα ειχε χασει ολο το νοημα της αρχικης ταινιας  ,σε αυτο το μοτιβο νομιζω πρεπει να πλησιαζουν την δεκαδα οι κλωνοι της ταινιας , οπως Brewster's Millions , η ενα αλλο με κατι παιδακια που βρηκαν παλι ενα εκατομυριο και παει λεγοντας (βαριεμαι να κανω αναζητηση για το ποσες παρομοιες εκτελεσεις ενος σεναριου εχουνε βγει για να μας καλεσουν ξανα να ξοδεψουμε  ) .

το νοημα , ειναι η υστατη ψυχαγωγια νομιζω . οχι το τι θα περασει απο τα ματια μας σε 90 λεπτα λες και ειμαστε μηχανηματα σε γραμμη παραγωγης καποιας βιομηχανιας.

δεν χρησιμοποιο τον ορο διασκεδαση , γιατι διασκεδαση μπορει να ειναι και το να παιζω το *****  μου , αλλα δεν ειναι κατι που γεμιζει την ψυχη (νου)  , η διασκεδαση νομιζω οτι αποσκοπει στα ενστικτα .

----------


## FuS

Υπάρχουν ταινίες και ταινίες.
Πλέον ο βασικότερος στόχος από τις αίθουσες είναι να βγαίνει κέρδος αφού πάρει πρώτα τη μάζα και την βάλει στο τριπάκι της κινηματογραφικής αμερικανιάς.

Μέσα στην αμερικανιά βρίσκονται και τα pop corn και τα συναφή. Κανένας δεν θέλει να προβληματιστείτε. Αντιθέτως θέλει το έργο να είναι σαβούρα, ρηχό... και με πολλά pop corn για να περνάει η (βαρετή) ώρα.

Όσο κάποιοι επιλέγουν αυτό το στυλ ταινιών -το οποίο είναι δικαιώμα τους- τόσο θα συνεχίσουν να το σερβίρουν και τόσο θα τους βλέπουν ως θύματα. Fair enough.

Οι κακές επιλογές σκοτώνουν -πρώτα απ' όλα- τον κινηματογράφο.

(συμφωνώ και με τον badweed παραπάνω στα περισσότερα σημεία)

----------


## Helix

> πολυ ωραιο ηταν και ο κυνοδοντας σαν νοημα


Ποιο νόημα; Εγώ μόνο διαστροφή είδα...

----------


## badweed

> Ποιο νόημα; Εγώ μόνο διαστροφή είδα...


το νοημα , του οτι σε μια κοινωνια , μπορει να θεσπισει η μορφη εξουσιας ανοητες αλληθειες για να σε κραταει αιχμαλωτο ;

ρε θηριο το διαβασες ; εγω πηγα να διαβασω τι εγραφα οπως τα εχω γραψει και με εβριζα  :Smile:

----------


## FuS

Ο κυνόδοντας -κατά την γνώμη μου- ήταν μια αηδία και μισή που μόνο σκοπό είχε να προκαλέσει.

----------


## Helix

> Ο κυνόδοντας -κατά την γνώμη μου- ήταν μια αηδία και μισή που μόνο σκοπό είχε να προκαλέσει.


+1000...

----------


## FuS

Η ταινία είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα της μεταμοντέρνας παρακμής και δείχνει σε έναν βαθμό ότι το σύστημα κριτικής και αξιών που έχουμε είναι τόσο για τα μπάζα που αναγάγουν το "σκουπίδι" κάποιου σε έργο και δημιουργία.
Η ανισορροπία και η διαστροφή έχουν την τιμητική τους σε αφθονία και αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός. Χτυπάει στο συνειδητό του καθενός μέσω ανακλαστικής αντίδρασης και όχι μέσω της νοητικής διεργασίας. Ό,τι απωθεί και ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουν ή θα το πολεμήσουν ή θα το εκθειάσουν μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν το καταλαβαίνουν.

Στο τέλος θα μείνει η διαφορετικότητα μιας απάραδεκτης αισθητικά ταινίας με ηλίθιους μικροαστικούς συμβολισμούς και ανάπηρο σενάριο και ηθοποιούς.

----------


## badweed

τι ειναι μεγαλυτερη διαστοφη ; η αιμομιξια , η ο μυστικος αυνανισμος απεναντι σε ανυπαρκτα επιπεδα ιντερνετικα ειδωλα ;

----------


## FuS

Δεν κατάλαβα τι γράφεις στο δεύτερο μισό της πρότασης  :Smile:

----------


## Gordito

Στον ιδιο τονο σου απαντησε!

----------


## badweed

θα το πω τραγουδιστα αν μου επιτρεπεις , κανοντας summon τους locomondo .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo5mGHoVNiU

----------


## Helix

> τι ειναι μεγαλυτερη διαστοφη ; η αιμομιξια , η ο μυστικος αυνανισμος απεναντι σε ανυπαρκτα επιπεδα ιντερνετικα ειδωλα ;


Μεγαλύτερη διαστροφή από την αιμομιξία δεν υπάρχει και δεν πρέπει να προβάλεται ούτε καν για προβληματισμό. Η ταινεία βέβαια δεν ήταν χάλια μονο γι' αυτό το λόγο: το σενάριο έμπαζε από 100 μεριές, οι ερμηνείες ήταν για κλάμματα και σε γενικές γραμμές πρόκειται για μία πολύ ενοχλητική ταινεία που δεν τιμάει καθόλου τον ελληνικό πολιτισμό.

----------


## FuS

(μπερδεύτηκα στην αρχή με το "επίπεδα" που έγραψες badweed, το οποίο το έγραψες σαν επίθετο αλλά λανθασμένα το είδα σαν ουσιαστικό. my fault)

Ούτε το ένα μου αρέσει ούτε το άλλο (προσβάλλουν και τα δύο την αισθητική μου και τα βρίσκω μη υγιή) αλλά η αιμομιξία περισσότερο.

----------


## sotos65

> Μεγαλύτερη διαστροφή από την αιμομιξία δεν υπάρχει  και δεν πρέπει να προβάλεται ούτε καν για προβληματισμό. Η ταινεία  βέβαια δεν ήταν χάλια μονο γι' αυτό το λόγο: το σενάριο έμπαζε από 100  μεριές, οι ερμηνείες ήταν για κλάμματα και σε γενικές γραμμές πρόκειται  για μία πολύ ενοχλητική ταινεία που δεν τιμάει καθόλου τον ελληνικό  πολιτισμό.


Το περίεργο είναι ότι την είδα από το γαλλογερμανικό Arte, ενώ άλλες πιο "συμβατικές" ταινίες ούτε που ακούγονται (όχι στο εξωτερικό, ούτε στο εσωτερικό πολλές φορές). Όχι ότι μου άρεσε, αλλά είχε ένα κάποιο ενδιαφέρον θα έλεγα...  :Thinking:

----------


## PopManiac

Αν και διαφωνώ για τις απόψεις περί Κυνόδοντα να πω ότι στην τελική το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το κατέβασμα του Κυνόδοντα ή του "Πρώτα Χειμώνας, Ύστερα Φθινόπωρο, Μετά Άνοιξη" ή το Θωρηκτό Ποτέμκιν.... Δε νομίζω πως εκεί γίνεται πανικός στα τορρεντάδικα και συνεπώς είναι οι σινεφίλ ταινίες που απογοητεύουν τον καταναλωτή και προστρέχει στην πειρατεία  :Whistling:

----------


## badweed

> (μπερδεύτηκα στην αρχή με το "επίπεδα" που έγραψες badweed, το οποίο το έγραψες σαν επίθετο αλλά λανθασμένα το είδα σαν ουσιαστικό. my fault)
> 
> Ούτε το ένα μου αρέσει ούτε το άλλο (προσβάλλουν και τα δύο την αισθητική μου και τα βρίσκω μη υγιή) αλλά η αιμομιξία περισσότερο.


και εμενα η ανατροφη μου (ζωντας την ελληνικη κοινωνια ) την αιμομιξια με εχει διδαξει οτι ειναι διαστροφη , ελα ομως που η λογικη λιγο ποιο απελευθερομενα μου παρουσιαζει την αοσμη και επιεδη ιντερνετικη συνηθεια πολων μας ,σαν υστατη διαστροφη !!!

----------


## FuS

> και εμενα η ανατροφη μου (ζωντας την ελληνικη κοινωνια ) την αιμομιξια με εχει διδαξει οτι ειναι διαστροφη , ελα ομως που η λογικη λιγο ποιο απελευθερομενα μου παρουσιαζει την αοσμη και επιεδη ιντερνετικη συνηθεια πολων μας ,σαν υστατη διαστροφη !!!


Κοίταξε, ο κάθε άνθρωπος τα ιεραρχεί και τα αξιολογεί προσωπικά σύμφωνα με τα πιστεύω, τις αξίες και τις εμπειρίες του. Από μένα είναι σεβαστό αυτό που λες. Τα διαχωρίζω απλά γιατί τα αίτια που οδηγούν στο μεν και στο δε είναι διαφορετικά. Συμφωνούμε -πως και στις δύο περιπτώσεις- υπάρχουν αίτια τα οποία δεν είναι υγιή.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν και διαφωνώ για τις απόψεις περί Κυνόδοντα να πω ότι στην τελική το πρόβλημα δεν είναι το κατέβασμα του Κυνόδοντα ή του "Πρώτα Χειμώνας, Ύστερα Φθινόπωρο, Μετά Άνοιξη" ή το Θωρηκτό Ποτέμκιν.... Δε νομίζω πως εκεί γίνεται πανικός στα τορρεντάδικα και συνεπώς είναι οι σινεφίλ ταινίες που απογοητεύουν τον καταναλωτή και προστρέχει στην πειρατεία


Στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό, οι κακές πρακτικές των εταιριών διανομής καθώς και το γεγονός πως θυσιάζονται όλα στο κέρδος, σε συνδυασμό και με το γεγονός πως αυτό που συνήθως βλέπεις είναι αρκετά υποδεέστερο απ' όσα καλείσαι να πληρώσεις είναι και ο λόγος της πειρατίας. Κανένας σεβασμός για τον καταναλωτή (που θα πληρώσει), κανένας σεβασμός και για το έργο. 

Aυτό που ανέφερα πριν είναι πως (και) οι κακές επιλογές σκοτώνουν τον κινηματογράφο -πάντα κατά την άποψη μου και μόνο- (χωρίς να αναφέρομαι στην πειρατεία, ήταν off topic το σχόλιο).

----------


## badweed

fus αυτο που εγραψε για την ευθυνη των επιλογων μας , ειναι η ουσια πολλων καταστασεων . τι θα υποστηριξουμε και τι θα αψηφισουμε , μεσω των αγορων μας , μεσω της ψηφου μας , μεσω της κουβεντας που θα κανουμε με τον επομενο ανθρωπο που θα συναντησουμε . 

δηλαδη , αναμεταδιδωντας ας πουμε κατι που ακουσαμε στην τηλεοραση , επικροτουμε την διαδοση αυτου που ακουσαμε ακομη και αν ειναι αρνητικη η εντυπωση μας για αυτο η το οτι το ακουσαμε, του δινουμε μια συνεχεια με την επιλογη να το συζητησουμε . αν δεν το συζητησουμε , πεθαινει !!!

----------


## mixalis12

ο κινηματογραφος ειναι ενας αντικατοπτρισμος της κοινωνιας.εχει απολα ο μπαξες.απο την ζωη βγαλμενες ολες οι ταινιες .και οχι μονο απο την ζωη αλλα και απο την φαντασια.επισης η υπερβολη συνθιζονταν απο τα παλια χρονια,τα αρχαια.τωρα εχουμε τα εφε.ολα χρειαζονται .το τι διασκεδαζει τον καθενα ειναι υποκειμενικο.οποιος θελει να δει ταινιες που εχουν σαν σημειο αναφορας τις ανθρωπινες σχεσεις και τα διαφορα φασματα χαρακτηρων και σημερα βρισκει στα διαφορα φεστιβαλ τετοιες ταινιες.καννες,σανντανς κ.α.
αυτες τις ταινιες ομως δεν θα τις δει η πλειοψηφια στα κομπλεξ.αλλα θα τις κατεβασει στο σπιτι να τις απολαυσει με την ησυχια του.αρα το σινεμα δεν το σκοτωνει μονο η ποιοτητα των ταινιων αλλα και η προτιμηση του κοινου τι θελει να βλεπει στο σινεμα.και ειπαμε οτι σινεμα σημερα η πλειοψηφια το θεωρει εξοδο και οχι απολαυση,οπως παλια που καναμε ουρες για να δουμε μια διασημη ταινια.
το σινεμα το σκοτωνει και η τηλεοραση και το ιντερνετ(οχι το κατεβασμα) σαν διασκεδαση.εχουν αλλαξει οι εποχες.

----------


## apnet

Ακόμα αρνούμαστε να δεχτούμε βλέπω ότι μεγάλη μερίδα του κόσμου καθοδηγείται. Ότι τα πρότυπα και οι αξίες, που κυρίως προβάλει μια κοινωνία, δίνουν την κεντρική κατεύθυνση, κάτι που φυσικά έχει συνεπακόλουθα...

Αρνούμαστε να δεχτούμε ότι αν τα μεγάλα στούντιο αποφασίσουν «αυτές τις ταινίες θα βγάζουμε και απλά θα τις φτιασιδόνουμε» τότε εμείς αυτές θα βλέπουμε. Αρνούμαστε να αποδεχτούμε (επειδή είμαστε και τετραπέρατοι όλοι μας...) ότι όλο αυτό το σκηνικό είναι σχεδιασμένο για να εξυπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα κάποιων.

Διαβάζω συχνά το επιχείρημα «ο άλλος θέλει να πάει στον κινηματογράφο για να χαλαρώσει δεν θέλει να σκεφτεί». Ακούω, επίσης συχνά, κόσμο να λέει, «θέλω να βλέπω κάτι χαλαρωτικό δεν μπορώ να κάθομαι να ασχολούμαι με νοήματα». Δεκτά και τα δύο, ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα όταν δεν είναι μόνιμο φαινόμενο, αλλά οφείλεται σε δεδομένες συγκυρίες. Όταν η κατάσταση αυτή είναι μόνιμη όμως... ε δεν γίνεται οι επιθυμίες και τα γούστα ενός οκνηρού νου να είναι ο κανόνας... Δεν γίνεται αυτός που είναι ένα βήμα πριν την αποχαύνωση και μόλις πας να του μιλήσεις σοβαρά για το οποιοδήποτε θέμα θα πάθει τρία εγκεφαλικά να είναι το μέτρο για το τι θα παρακολουθεί στον κινηματογράφο μια ολόκληρη κοινωνία. Τέτοιους οκνηρούς, αδύναμους και με παντελή αδυναμία να αναπτύξουν κριτική σκέψη, εγκεφάλους «καλλιεργούν». Αυτούς θέλουν και πολλοί από εμάς μετατρεπόμαστε με χαρά σε αυτό. Αφηνόμαστε.

Επειδή μιλήσατε και για τον κυνόδοντα πριν, είδα την ταινία. Δεν μου άρεσε. Όμως, το νόημα ήταν ένα, ουσιαστικό, υπαρκτό, σημαντικό, το βλέπουμε παντού γύρω μας μέσω παραλληλισμών και το είπε πρωτύτερα ο badweed. Τι λόγο να έχει άραγε κάποιος που αποφασίζει να ασχοληθεί με ένα τέτοιο θέμα, να καταλήγει να το «θάβει» κάτω από την επιτηδευμένη και γνωστή εκ των προτέρων σε αυτόν προκλητικότητα αντί να το αναδείξει με τον καλύτερο δυνατό τρόπο και να το κάνει ευρέως κατανοητό με ουσιαστικότερους παραλληλισμούς; Σε ποιον απευθυνόταν η ταινία; Σε ποιο κοινό είχε περισσότερη απήχηση άραγε; Γιατί κατέληξε υποψήφιο για όσκαρ (δεν θυμάμαι αν το πήρε τελικά και δεν έχει τόση σημασία αυτό);

Προσωπικά, βρήκα λίγο «αστείο» το γεγονός ότι τους ανθρώπους που το κατέκριναν θα μπορούσε να τους παραλληλίσει κανείς, κυρίως. με τα παιδιά κι εκείνους στους οποίους είχε απήχηση με τους γονείς. Πέραν του αστείου η συγκεκριμένη παρατήρηση σηκώνει ποικίλες ερμηνείες  :Smile: 


Υ.Γ. Πληκτρολόγιο = μνι, ιδιωτικοποίηση = επένδυση, δωρεάν wifi πανελλαδικά = θα γίνει πραγματικότητα μέσα σε ένα χρόνο

----------


## dimitri_ns

> *Ακόμα αρνούμαστε να δεχτούμε βλέπω ότι μεγάλη μερίδα του κόσμου καθοδηγείται*. Ότι τα πρότυπα και οι αξίες, που κυρίως προβάλει μια κοινωνία, δίνουν την κεντρική κατεύθυνση, κάτι που φυσικά έχει συνεπακόλουθα...


Αν και καθήμενος, ορθά εμίλησες

Διαμόρφωση κοινής γνώμης το λέμε
Λειτουργεί από αρχαιοτάτων χρόνων
Εδώ κάποιος έκαψε την βουλή και το φόρτωσε σε άλλους, άλλοι ψάχνουν ακόμα να βρουν χημικά οπλοστάσια και δεν βρίσκουν.

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, μία παράμετρος της "τέχνης" (συμπεριλαμβάνω και φιλοσοφία, λογοτεχνία) είναι να πρωτοπορεί και να "καθοδηγεί", μία άλλη να ψυχαγωγεί κοκ, κάπως έτσι είναι το χαρμάνι ενός έργου τέχνης ή κάποιας σαβούρας

----------


## apnet

Εσείς που το λέτε «διαμόρφωση κοινής γνώμης» ποιοι είστε;

----------


## Gordito

> Δεν γίνεται αυτός που είναι ένα βήμα πριν την αποχαύνωση και μόλις πας να του μιλήσεις σοβαρά για το οποιοδήποτε θέμα θα πάθει τρία εγκεφαλικά να είναι το μέτρο για το τι θα παρακολουθεί στον κινηματογράφο μια ολόκληρη κοινωνία. Τέτοιους οκνηρούς, αδύναμους και με παντελή αδυναμία να αναπτύξουν κριτική σκέψη, εγκεφάλους «καλλιεργούν». Αυτούς θέλουν και πολλοί από εμάς μετατρεπόμαστε με χαρά σε αυτό. Αφηνόμαστε.


Εχουμε κομπλεξ ανωτεροτητας, βλεπω....

Ναι, γιατι ο αλλος που θα παει να δει το Πιρανχας 3d ειναι διανοητικα ηλιθιος αν δεν παει να δει κουλτουρα τις επομενες 3εις φορες και δεν μπορει να σταθει σε μια συζητηση με τον apnet.

Tι αλλο θα διαβασουμε Θεε μου.

----------


## apnet

Αυτός που θα δώσει 10 ευρώ να δει Πυράνχας 3D και ταυτόχρονα οι κινηματογραφικές του επιλογές είναι συνήθως αντίστοιχες, ναι, είναι διανοητικά ανεπαρκής και δεν είναι δυνατόν μια ολόκληρη κοινωνία να βαδίζει με βάση την εγκεφαλική του ανεπάρκεια.

Ήμουν απόλυτα σαφής σε αυτό που είπα και δεν στάθηκες ικανός ούτε καν να το προβοκάρεις... Μήπως βλέπεις πολλά πυράνχας ή απλά είσαι ένας ευαίσθητος παρεξηγησιάρης, ένα καλοκάγαθο παιδί που τα βλέπει όλα γύρω του αθώα;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εσείς που το λέτε «διαμόρφωση κοινής γνώμης» ποιοι είστε;


Είμαστε μέρος της κοινής γνώμης, που επίσης διαμορφωνόμαστε από αυτά που μαθαίνουμε
Και για να μην νομίζεις ότι αντιπροσωπεύω  πολλούς, αναφέρομαι σε μένα και στην οικογένειά μου  :Razz: 

Οταν το λένε οι όποιες  εξουσίες, υποθέτω ότι αναφέρονται σε περισσότερους
Οπου επιζητώντας το δίκαιο, στέλνουν ανθρώπους και σε πολέμους
Οπως κάνουνε και οι άλλοι, οι οχθροί, γιατί δεν γίνεται να πολεμάς ένας, χωρίς εχθρό

Εκτός και αν δεν γνωρίζεις την έννοια "διαμόρφωση της κοινης γνώμης"
Παρεμφερείς έννοιες που αναφέρονται σε λιγότερους (υποσύνολα) είναι το πιπίλισμα, η κρεβατομουρμούρα κλπ

----------


## Gordito

> Αυτός που θα δώσει 10 ευρώ να δει Πυράνχας 3D και ταυτόχρονα οι κινηματογραφικές του επιλογές είναι συνήθως αντίστοιχες, ναι, είναι διανοητικά ανεπαρκής και δεν είναι δυνατόν μια ολόκληρη κοινωνία να βαδίζει με βάση την εγκεφαλική του ανεπάρκεια.


omg + 3 lol

----------


## badweed

οι λογοι που παει καποιος σε κινηματογραφο μπορει να ειναι παραπανω απο ενας , και μπορει να μην ειναι καν το να δει καποια συγκεκριμενη ταινια  .

μπορει να παει -χρησιμοποιοντας το 3d piranhas απο παραπανω - , για να δει τι ειναι 3d , η γιατι εχει δει μια καλη ταινια με πιρανχας στο παρελθον , μπορει να παει γιατι η παρεα του θα παει , μπορει να εχει βγει  ραντεβου και να ειναι μια φτηνη διεξοδος  , μπορει να πηγαινει γενικα κινηματογραφο οπως πανε αλλοι για καφε , μπορει να παει για να "σκοτωσει" 2 ωρες αναμεσα σε καποιες αλλες δουλεις η υποχρεωσεις , μπορει να παει γιατι απολαμβανει το κλιμα της κινηματογραφικης αιθουσας , μπορει να παει γιατι νιωθει μοναξια . μπορει ,μπορει ,μπορει   :Smile:

----------


## WAntilles

> Διαβάζω συχνά το επιχείρημα «ο άλλος θέλει να πάει στον κινηματογράφο για να χαλαρώσει δεν θέλει να σκεφτεί». Ακούω, επίσης συχνά, κόσμο να λέει, «θέλω να βλέπω κάτι χαλαρωτικό δεν μπορώ να κάθομαι να ασχολούμαι με νοήματα». Δεκτά και τα δύο, ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα όταν δεν είναι μόνιμο φαινόμενο, αλλά οφείλεται σε δεδομένες συγκυρίες. Όταν η κατάσταση αυτή είναι μόνιμη όμως... ε δεν γίνεται οι επιθυμίες και τα γούστα ενός οκνηρού νου να είναι ο κανόνας.


Όποιος δηλαδή δεν διαβάζει Ντοστογιέφσκι, και λοιπή κουλτούρα, είναι "οκνηρός νους", ε;

Δεν πειράζει.

Δεν θα πάει να ενταχθεί σε συνιστώσα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ή του ΚΚΕ, όπου θα τον απορρίψουν γιατί δεν είναι αρκετά κουλτουριάρης.

Θα μπορεί όμως να φτιάξει αξιόπιστη-ρεαλιστική πρόταση, πράγμα που οι παραπάνω δεν μπορούν.

Το κατάλαβε μέχρι και ο Γλέζος ύστερα από 1.5 και βάλε χρόνο, όταν την προηγούμενη βδομάδα είπε το πρώτο σωστό πράγμα από τότε που εκλέχθηκε:

"Η πρότασή μας δεν πείθει, για το πού θα βρούμε τα λεφτά."



ΥΓ: Εγώ δεν διαβάζω Ντοστογιέφσκι. Τα τελευταία βιβλία που διάβασα ήταν π.χ. Tolkien, Χάρι Πότερ, Sword of Truth, Bourne, Song of Ice and Fire, και άλλα "οκνηρά" βιβλία.

Αλλά να κάνω μία οικονομοτεχνική μελέτη ή ένα business plan, με νούμερα, με μολύβι και χαρτί, που να είναι ρεαλιστικά, εφαρμόσιμα, αξιόπιστα, και με προϋπολογισμό που να κλείνει και να "βρίσκουμε τα λεφτά", ξέρω.

Στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και λοιπές αριστερές δυνάμεις, παρ' όλα τα άπαντα Ντοστογιέφσκι, δεν ξέρουν.

----------


## Gordito

:ROFL:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> ΥΓ: Εγώ δεν διαβάζω Ντοστογιέφσκι. Τα τελευταία βιβλία που διάβασα ήταν π.χ. Tolkien, Χάρι Πότερ, Sword of Truth, Bourne, Song of Ice and Fire, και άλλα "οκνηρά" βιβλία.
> 
> Αλλά να κάνω μία οικονομοτεχνική μελέτη ή ένα business plan, με νούμερα, με μολύβι και χαρτί, που να είναι ρεαλιστικά, εφαρμόσιμα, αξιόπιστα, και με προϋπολογισμό που να κλείνει και να "βρίσκουμε τα λεφτά", ξέρω.
> 
> Στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και λοιπές αριστερές δυνάμεις, παρ' όλα τα άπαντα Ντοστογιέφσκι, δεν ξέρουν.


Να διαβάζεις, βοηθάει και στις οικονομοτεχνικές μελέτες. Κατά προτίμηση σε μορφή χάρτινου βιβλίου.

Ενώ οι λοιπές πολιτικές δυνάμεις, ξέρουνε. Καλές μελέτες κάνανε τόσα χρόνια. Μια ζωή πτωχευμένοι.

Μην το παιδεύεις. Ολοι ξέρουνε να κάνουνε. Δεν θένε.

----------


## sdikr

η κουλτούρα μάλλον πιστέυει πως είναι ο ρομπεν,  τα άλλα είναι τουλάχιστον οδοντόκρεμες!

----------


## murray

> Αυτός που θα δώσει 10 ευρώ να δει Πυράνχας 3D και ταυτόχρονα οι κινηματογραφικές του επιλογές είναι συνήθως αντίστοιχες, ναι, είναι διανοητικά ανεπαρκής και δεν είναι δυνατόν μια ολόκληρη κοινωνία να βαδίζει με βάση την εγκεφαλική του ανεπάρκεια.


Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι κάνεις το ίδιο πράγμα που λες ότι αποστρέφεσαι; Λες ότι οι προτιμήσεις κάποιου δεν μπορούν να καθορίζουν τις διαθέσιμες επιλογές της κοινωνίας την ίδια στιγμή που ισοπεδώνεις και προσβάλλεις την πλειοψηφία της κοινωνίας (*) κρίνοντας από τις δικές σου προτιμήσεις. Και ποιος είσαι εσύ σε τελική ανάλυση που θα κρίνεις το νοητικό επίπεδο κάποιου επειδή τη βρίσκει με μια μορφή διασκέδασης και όχι με κάποια άλλη; Τόσος ελιτισμός πια;

* ναι, η πλειοψηφία δεν είναι "κουλτουριάρηδες", δεν είναι hardcore σινεφίλ, δεν ακούνε κλασσική μουσική, δεν αρέσκονται στην κλασσική λογοτεχνία, δεν έχουν πατήσει ποτέ σε γκαλερί ή μουσεία τέχνης κτλ. κτλ.

----------


## Gordito

Πολυ ασχολειστε.

Παω να διαλογιστω στην Ακροπολη και μετα θα γυρισω σπιτι να δω την τριλογια του Κουλτουροφσκι.

----------


## badweed

εγω θεωρω δεδομενο οτι οταν κινουμαστε σαν μαζα , επιτυχαινουμε επιπεδο  λογικης αμοιβαδας . δεν ειναι τυχαιο που εχει ο καθενας μας το δικο του αυτονομο σωμα και μονο να οριζει ...  :Smile:

----------


## apnet

Τώρα σοβαρά μιλάτε μερικοί ή απλά κάνετε πως δεν καταλαβαίνετε τι διαβάζετε; 

Δηλαδή μετά το... Πυράνχας 3D υπάρχει ο Ντοστογιέφσκι; Το αμέσως επόμενο μετά την αηδία είναι η κουλτούρα; Κάτι ενδιάμεσο που να μην ρέπει προς την εγκεφαλική ανεπάρκεια δεν βρήκατε να γράψετε για παράδειγμα; Βολεύει πολύ όμως να παίρνεις το αντίθετο άκρο για να _νομίζεις_ πως καταρρίπτεις τα λεγόμενα του άλλου.

Ήμουν σαφέστατος επίσης ότι δεν μιλούσα για κουλτούρα αλλά μερικοί επιμένουν να υιοθετούν τέτοια επιχειρηματολογία. Μίλησαν επίσης και για Χάρι Πότερ και Τόλκιν λες και _οι ίδιοι_ κάνουν παραλληλισμό με τα... Πυράνχας 3D... Σαφώς και δεν είναι το ίδιο... Ακόμα και να δεχτεί κανείς το ανυπόστατο τις «επιχειρηματολογίας» που διάβασα, γιατί να μην υπάρχει μια ισορροπία τουλάχιστον ανάμεσα στην μπούρδα και την κουλτούρα; Γιατί οι μπούρδες να είναι τόσο περισσότερες σε αριθμούς; Αυτό όταν γίνεται καθεστώς δίνει κατευθυντήρια γραμμή στην κοινωνία. Είναι τόσο παράλογο ή δύσκολο να κάνει κανείς έναν τέτοιο συνειρμό; Μήπως ξεχνάμε ότι η κουλτούρα, όπως σας αρέσει να λέτε ορισμένα έργα μερικοί, τυγχάνει ειρωνικών σχολίων; Διαβάσαμε μερικά και εδώ. Από που πηγάζουν άραγε αυτά; Ποιος ξεκίνησε τη μόδα του χλευασμού για τα ποιοτικά έργα; Πολλά από αυτά ούτε σε εμένα αρέσουν, αλλά το να μετατρέπουμε σε μόδα τη χλεύη τους είναι ένα τελείως διαφορετικό πράγμα όταν μάλιστα καθιερώνουμε ταυτόχρονα ως μέτρο τις μπούρδες και τις υπερασπιζόμαστε κιόλας! Κάτι πάει πολύ στραβά...

Φυσικά έχουν παραλήψει να μας διδάξουν, δασκάλοι και κοινωνία τους τρόπους με τους οποίους ένα έργο μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει σε πλείστους τομείς της ζωής μας  :Smile: 

Όσο για τα κομματικά που διάβασα, δεν αξίζουν καν σχολιασμού... Θα πω μόνο ότι σε _όλα_ τα κόματα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που διαβάζουν/βλέπουν και τα μεν και τα δε, αλλά και τα ενδιάμεσα.

----------


## eqvus

> Αυτός που θα δώσει 10 ευρώ να δει Πυράνχας 3D και ταυτόχρονα οι κινηματογραφικές του επιλογές είναι συνήθως αντίστοιχες, ναι, είναι διανοητικά ανεπαρκής και δεν είναι δυνατόν μια ολόκληρη κοινωνία να βαδίζει με βάση την εγκεφαλική του ανεπάρκεια.


Τέτοιες "δηλώσεις" δεν μαζεύονται εύκολα. :Smile:  delete please και εδώ είμαστε να το ξανασυζητήσουμε. :Smile:  Πάντα, στα πλαίσια του ανάλαφρου χαβαλέ.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Το παρακάνατε, όλοι σας εκτός από μένα, και δεν θα περάσει έτσι

Τούρκικα βλέπετε? Κυκλοφορούν και σε πειρατικά   :Twisted Evil: 

Η πειρατεία σκοτώνει τα Τούρκικα

----------


## apnet

> Τέτοιες "δηλώσεις" δεν μαζεύονται εύκολα. delete please και εδώ είμαστε να το ξανασυζητήσουμε. Πάντα, στα πλαίσια του ανάλαφρου χαβαλέ.


Δεν έχω κάποια πρόθεση να την «μαζέψω». Ο καθένας, όμως, μπορεί να την ερμηνεύει όπως θέλει. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι είναι πολλοί εκείνοι που καταννοούν τι λέω. Όπως, επίσης, είναι πολλοί εκείνοι που δεν καταννοούν ή κάνουν ότι δεν καταννοούν. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει από εμένα καμμία πρόθεση, όπως είπα, να την «μαζέψω». Αυτή είναι κι όποιος θέλει διαφωνεί ή συμφωνεί.

----------


## Helix

Η πειρατεία σκοτώνει τη Φατμαγκιούλ

----------


## WAntilles

> Μίλησαν επίσης και για Χάρι Πότερ και Τόλκιν λες και _οι ίδιοι_ κάνουν παραλληλισμό με τα... Πυράνχας 3D.


Εγώ όχι.

Εσύ ναι, κάνεις τον παραλληλισμό. Τα θεωρείς όμοια.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποιος ξεκίνησε τη μόδα του χλευασμού για τα ποιοτικά έργα; Πολλά από αυτά ούτε σε εμένα αρέσουν, αλλά το να μετατρέπουμε σε μόδα τη χλεύη τους...


1. Είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα πεις τρεντομοδάτο.

2. Στο underground κοιμήθηκα μες στην αίθουσα. Αυτό δεν είναι "μόδα", είναι fact.

3. Υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια μόδα της εκθείασης (hype) των κουλτουρο-έργων:

(αλά κουλτουριάρα πλούσια "υψηλών" βορείων προαστίων του Λαζόπουλου)

"Underground; Κουστορίτσα; Μα τί λες τώρα; Αριστούργημα! Αριστούργημα λέω!"



ΥΓ: Όπου Κουστορίτσα, βάζεις επίσης Αγγελόπουλο, και Κισλόφσκι.

----------


## apnet

Εγώ δεν τα ανέφερα καν τα συγκεκριμένα. Τον παραλληλισμό τον έκανες εσύ, συγκρίνοντάς τα μάλιστα με τον Ντοστογιέφσκι και χαρακτηρίζοντάς τα «οκνηρά».

Το ότι τα θεωρώ όμοια είναι ένα δικό σου αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμα, το οποίο δικαιούσε μεν να βγάζεις, αλλά δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά με βάση τα όσα είπα.

Είπαμε είναι βολικό να θες να πιστεύεις ότι εγώ μιλούσα για Ντοστογιέφσκι, Κισλόφσκι, Αγγελόπουλο ή ό,τι άλλο...

----------


## giorgosts

> ΥΓ: Όπου Κουστορίτσα, βάζεις επίσης Αγγελόπουλο, και Κισλόφσκι.


Πλάκα μας κάνεις ρε φίλε ή σοβαρομιλάς;
Κουστουρίτσα






Κισλόφσκι
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...ivxWeIU#t=4853

Άφησέ τα αυτά καλύτερα και μην τα πιάνεις στο στόμα σου, είναι για μεγάλους. Εσύ να αχολείσαι με αυτά που βγάζουν για τα παιδάκια, σαν το χάρυ πότερ και τη γουόντερ γούμαν.

----------


## odd

Μη τσιμπάτε. Ο Wantilles είναι γνωστό πως είναι ο Αλέφαντος για τις ταινίες.

"Ποιος Κισλόφσκης μωρέ. Μάθε μπαλίτσα που θα πεις στον Άρχοντα"

----------


## tzelen

> Μη τσιμπάτε. Ο Wantilles είναι γνωστό πως είναι ο Αλέφαντος για τις ταινίες.
> 
> "Ποιος Κισλόφσκης μωρέ. Μάθε μπαλίτσα που θα πεις στον Άρχοντα"


 :ROFL:

----------


## Nozomi

Ασχολούμαι (ασχολούμουν δλδ μιας και δεν έχω πλέον χρόνο) με ένα σπάνιο είδος game, naval strategy. 

Ομιλούμε για Harpoon, Fleet Command, Sub Command (αυτός είναι εξομοιωτής), Dangerous Waters, και λιγότερο με Silent Hunter (στο οποίο αποδίδω τα σέβη για γραφικά-ρεαλισμό!).

Πρόσφατα βγήκε ένας νέος (και όπως φαίνεται εξαιρετικός) τίτλος, το Command: Modern Air/Naval Operations, το οποίο τιμάται (κρατηθείτε) 80€!!!

Ε, ούτε για μια στιγμή δεν μου πέρασε απ' το μυαλό να το αποκτήσω αλλιώς !

Θα τα δώσω χωρίς δισταγμό, για να αγοράσω την boxed έκδοση (έχω μια μανία με κουτιά και εγχειρίδια).

Είναι μια αξιόλογη προσπάθεια από ένα μικρό team developers (στο οποίο συμμετέχει και ο Dimitris V. Dranidis) και απευθύνεται σε ένα ειδικό και μικρό κοινό.

Ποιός διανοείται να... "πειρατεύσει" τέτοιες προσπάθειες ; ; ;

----------


## MNP-10

> Ποιός διανοείται να... "πειρατεύσει" τέτοιες προσπάθειες ; ; ;


Οποιος δεν εχει 80Ε?  :Razz:  :Laughing:

----------


## george.leiv13

Τι παθαίνουν οι κακόμηροι holywood stars και οι εταιρείες παραγωγής.....

Νομίζω τα λέει καλύτερα ο mikeus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOa2pWHnxK4

----------


## Nozomi

> Οποιος δεν εχει 80Ε?


Όταν έχεις να κάνεις με τόσο εξειδικεύμενο κοινό, αν το πράξεις, δεν υπονομεύεις την προοπτική να βγει νέος τίτλος σε μια αγορά που έχει να δει τέτοιον απ΄το 2005 (τότε βγήκε το Dangerous Waters) ; ; ;

Δεν σου γυρίζει... μπούμερανγκ ;

----------


## Γιωργος Π

@WAntilles

Που να δεις και το Μετέωρο βήμα του Πελαργού.... Κράτα τις πυτζάμες σου.

----------


## geo71

Μιλώντας για πνευματικά δικαιώματα, αντιγράφω το ακόλουθο 




> H Φίνος Φιλμ αποσύρει από το YouTube όλες τις ταινίες της Χρυσής Εποχής του Ελληνικού Κινηματογράφου, για να δώσει έτσι τέλος σε μια «άτοπη, άσκοπη και χρονοβόρα κόντρα» με τους Οργανισμούς Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης Συγγενικών και Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων που προβάλλουν «εντελώς δυσανάλογες και υπέρογκες διεκδικήσεις».
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, η Finos Film ανακοίνωσε στις 25 Νοεμβρίου 2013 τα εξής:
> 
> «Η Finos Film, στο πλαίσιο της ψηφιακής της στρατηγικής, αποφάσισε πριν τρεις μήνες σε συνεργασία με τις Αττικές Εκδόσεις και τη Google να ανεβάσει στο YouTube ολόκληρες τις ταινίες της.  Με αυτήν την κίνηση, αφενός μεν η εταιρία ήθελε να προστατεύσει τα περιουσιακά της στοιχεία από την πειρατεία (δεδομένου ότι σχεδόν το σύνολο των ταινιών είχε ανέβει παράνομα στο YouTube), αφετέρου δε να δώσει τη δυνατότητα στο ελληνικό κοινό κυρίως της νέας γενιάς, καθώς και της ομογένειας, να γνωρίσει τον καλό παλιό Ελληνικό Κινηματογράφο, έχοντας πρόσβαση στις διαχρονικά αγαπημένες του ταινίες, οι οποίες αποτελούν ανεκτίμητης αξίας πολιτιστική κληρονομιά του τόπου.
> 
> Αξίζει να τονιστεί ότι το συγκεκριμένο εγχείρημα δεν αποσκοπούσε σε κάποιο οικονομικό όφελος, αφού αυτό ήταν γνωστό εκ των προτέρων σε εμάς ότι τα προσδοκώμενα έσοδα ήταν άνευ ουσιαστικού αντικειμένου.
> 
> Στην πορεία, προέκυψαν παράλογες διεκδικήσεις πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων από τους Οργανισμούς Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης Συγγενικών και Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων (ηθοποιοί, σκηνοθέτες και σεναριογράφοι), τα οποία ήταν εντελώς δυσανάλογα και υπέρογκα με τα προσδοκώμενα και δημιουργηθέντα έσοδα.
> ...


Μια αξιεπαινη προσπάθεια έλαβε τέλος.

----------


## Gordito

Πως γινεται οι οι Οργανισμοί Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης Συγγενικών και Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων να ζητανε τοσα πολλα απο την Finos και τα κερδη που θα βγαλει απο το youtube, ενω οι ιδιες ταινιες παιζουν στις τηλεορασεις; Εκει δεν ζητανε;

Γιατι δεν τις ανεβασε χωρις διαφημισεις να τελειωνουμε; Τα εξοδα φανταζομαι για να τις ανεβασει ειναι απειροελαχιστα.

Θα ηθελα να ακουσω και την αλλη πλευρα ή την αποψη καποιου τριτου.

----------


## giorgosts

1. Από την πλευρά τους υπερασπίζονται τα συμφέροντά τους. Αν είναι παντού και πάντοτε διαθέσιμες πέφτει η αξία τους (perceived value). Αν μπορείς να τις δεις από το youtube κατα το δοκούν γιατί να περιμένεις πότε θα τις παίξει η τηλεόραση;

2. Είναι γνωστό πως ο Ελληνικός Κινηματογράφος χρησιμοποιείται από τα κανάλια για να γεμίζει το πρόγραμμα χωρίς να πέφτει η τηλεθέαση (όπως παίζουν χιώτη και ζαμπέτα τα νυχτερινά κέντρα).

3. Λιγότερη τηλεθέαση συνεπάγεται λιγότερα διαφημιστικά έσοδα, άρα λιγότερα έσοδα για τις διάφορες ΑΕΠΙ. 

4. Με βάση τα παραπάνω, οι θέσεις των εταιριών πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων θα ήταν πάλι αρνητικές και χωρίς να υπάρχουν έσοδα από το youtube. Απλώς όταν είδαν πως θα υπάρξει κάποια συναλλαγή σκέφτηκαν να ζητήσουν ένα απαγορευτικά μεγάλο αντίτιμο, για να μην υπάρχει εντύπωση πως είναι εναντίον της διάδοσης των ίδιων των δημιουργημάτων τους.

5. Το συμφέρον του κοινού και η διάδοση του πολιτισμού είναι το τελευταίο που σκέφτονται οι ιθύνοντες. Η πρώτη προτεραιότητα είναι το συμφέρον των εταιριών παραγωγής και ιδίως των αμερικάνικων. Πάνε να επεκτείνουν την προστασία των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων στα 120 χρόνια από το θάνατο του δημιουργού από τα 70 που είναι σήμερα. Για εμένα πάνω από 10 χρόνια από την α' κυκλοφορία ενός έργου είναι υπερβολικά. Όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι να μπορούν να εκμεταλλευτούν τη δουλειά τους και μετά το πολιτιστικό προϊόν να γίνεται δημόσιο κτήμα για να μπορεί να χρησιμεύσει σαν πρώτη ύλη για επόμενα δημιουργήματα.

----------


## Helix

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω:

1. Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα των ταινειών στην εταιρεία που παρήγαγε και γύρισε τις ταινείες δεν ανήκουν; Εν τη προκειμένω περίπτωσει στην Finos Film
2. Εάν ισχύει όντως αυτό, τι ακριβώς φοβάται η Finos Film;
3. Εάν όχι, στην περίπτωση που δεχτούμε ότι μερίδιο δικαιωμάτων κατέχουν και οι συντελεστές των ταινειών (σκηνοθέτες, ηθοποιοί, καμέραμεν, χορογράφοι, τεχνικοί κλπ.), μήπως πρέπει κάποιος να τους θυμίσει ότι έχουν πάρει την αμοιβή τους εδώ και 60 χρόνια, και οι περισσότεροι πλέον δεν βρίσκονται καν εν ζωή;

----------


## WAntilles

Φερένγκι εναντίον Φερένγκι.

----------


## mixalis12

ερχεται και η επιβεβαιωση απο μεσα απο την βιομηχανια.

http://entertainment.gr.msn.com/cine...B9%CE%B1%C2%BB

----------


## Verde

προσωπική εμπειρία: Κατεβασα το Captain Philips το ειδα, μου αρεσε, και πηγα και σινεμα και το ειδα!
Αρα η πειρατια στην προκειμενη περιπτωση εφερε εσοδα στον κινηματογραφο!
Το ιδιο εχει συμβει πολλες φορες στο παρελθον...

Το προβλημα του κινηματογραφου ειναι η πληρης ελλειψη ικανων και ταλντουχων ανθρωπων (σκηνοθετες και κυριως σεναριογραφοι).
Προσπαθουν με την ποσοτητα να καλυψουν την παντελη ελλειψη ποιοτητας.
Καθε βδομαδα βαζουν ενα σωρο νεες ταινιες στο σινεμα... οι περισσοτερες ειναι τραγικες κακογραμμενες αντιγραφες... καμμια ιδεα...

Το προσωπικο μου συμπέρασμα ειναι οτι η διψα για κερδος απο τις κινηματογραφικες εταιρειες καταστρεφει τον ιδιο τον κινηματογραφο!

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Off Topic


		Meanwhile....
U.S. government settles software piracy case



> Apptricity said that *the Army had installed their software on to thousands of servers and other devices for which they had no license.*


ΜΟΥΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## Anasazi

Προσκαλω οποιον θελει την Πεμπτη που βγαινει το Hobbit στο cinema να ερθει να συζητησουμε για το ποσο εχει πεθανει ο κινηματογραφος λογω πειρατειας....!  :Cool:

----------


## makis269

Δηλαδή ο κόσμος έχει τα φράγκα να πάει στον σινεμά αλλα επειδή υπάρχει η πειρατεία την κατεβάζει και την βλέπει σε 32 ίντσες,
βάλτε το σινεμά 2-3 ευρώ και αν δεν γεμίσουν οι αίθουσες ....................

----------


## dimitri_ns

Η κόρη μου τέλειωσε σχολείο και γράφτηκε σε σχολή κινηματογράφου
Εχει κάτι να κάνει μιά και το Πελεγρίνιο είναι κλειστό 

Από τη σχολή τους προτείνουν ταινίες να δούν, τη μία για το σενάριο, την άλλη για το μοντάζ κλπ
Προφανώς τις κατεβάζουν και τις βλέπουν, έτσι "διαβάζουν"

Η πειρατεία βοηθάει τον κινηματογράφο (cinema)

----------


## badweed

> Δηλαδή ο κόσμος έχει τα φράγκα να πάει στον σινεμά αλλα επειδή υπάρχει η πειρατεία την κατεβάζει και την βλέπει σε 32 ίντσες,
> βάλτε το σινεμά 2-3 ευρώ και αν δεν γεμίσουν οι αίθουσες ....................


μπορεις να παρεις και εναν βιντεοπροβολεα και να τις βλεπεις σε 100" ++   :Evil: 

εχουνε πεσει σε τιμες 350 - 500 ευρω.

----------


## Gordito

> Δηλαδή ο κόσμος έχει τα φράγκα να πάει στον σινεμά αλλα επειδή υπάρχει η πειρατεία την κατεβάζει και την βλέπει σε 32 ίντσες,
> βάλτε το σινεμά 2-3 ευρώ και αν δεν γεμίσουν οι αίθουσες ....................


Because fuck logic.

Και τα καινουργια αμαξια αν τα βαλεις 1.000€ ολος ο κοσμος θα αγορασει.

Υour point is?

----------


## Anasazi

> Δηλαδή ο κόσμος έχει τα φράγκα να πάει στον σινεμά αλλα επειδή υπάρχει η πειρατεία την κατεβάζει και την βλέπει σε 32 ίντσες,
> βάλτε το σινεμά 2-3 ευρώ και αν δεν γεμίσουν οι αίθουσες ....................


Και προφανως το budget των ταινιων με τετοιο εισητηριο θα αρκει μονο για ταινιες βουβου κινηματογραφου  :Razz:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Because fuck logic.
> 
> Και τα καινουργια αμαξια αν τα βαλεις 1.000€ ολος ο κοσμος θα αγορασει.
> 
> Υour point is?


ότι ο πολιτισμός όπως και η γνώση, όπως και το δικαίωμα στην εργασία (όπως..., όπως... όπως.. κλπ) είναι αρκετά βασικά κοινωνικά αγαθά και ο κόσμος πρέπει να έχει πρόσβαση σε αυτά. Γιατί σου είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβεις;

----------


## Anasazi

> ότι ο πολιτισμός όπως και η γνώση, όπως και το δικαίωμα στην εργασία (όπως..., όπως... όπως.. κλπ) είναι αρκετά βασικά κοινωνικά αγαθά και ο κόσμος πρέπει να έχει πρόσβαση σε αυτά. Γιατί σου είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβεις;


Καλα,ενα λεπτο τωρα....δε μπορει να γυριζονται ταινιες με την τελευταια λεξη της τεχνολογιας και να θες να τις βλεπεις τσαμπα.

----------


## Helix

Η τεχνολογία κάνει την ταινεία να δείχνει περισσότερο... ταινεία;

----------


## Anasazi

Οχι αλλα κοστιζει πολλα.

----------


## Helix

Πάντα κόστιζαν πολλά. Μην σου πώ περισσότερα στο παρελθόν. Αυτό που είναι σήμερα η (εύκολη) λύση του CGI, παλιά ήταν κοστούμια, σκηνικά, κομπάρσοι κλπ.

----------


## Anasazi

Ο Τιτανικος του 1953 κοστισε 1 εκατομμυριο δολλαρια και του 1997 200 εκατομμυρια! Αλλες εποχες αλλα και παλι η διαφορα ειναι τεραστια.

Επισης,το θεαμα δε συγκρινεται.

----------


## Gordito

> ότι ο πολιτισμός όπως και η γνώση, όπως και το δικαίωμα στην εργασία (όπως..., όπως... όπως.. κλπ) είναι αρκετά βασικά κοινωνικά αγαθά και ο κόσμος πρέπει να έχει πρόσβαση σε αυτά. Γιατί σου είναι δύσκολο να το καταλάβεις;


*Οτι ναναι.*
Και η υγεια δωρεαν; Και τα θεατρα δωρεαν; Και οι συναυλιες δωρεαν;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> *Οτι ναναι.*
> Και η υγεια δωρεαν; Και τα θεατρα δωρεαν; Και οι συναυλιες δωρεαν;


Μα δεν είπε κανένας ότι είναι δωρεάν. Πρόσβαση πρέπει να έχει ο κόσμος.
Π.χ. την (μη) πρόσβαση στην υγεία μπορείς να την κάνεις καπιταλιστικά όπως την κάνουν οι Αμερικάνοι (που μέχρι χθες απόκλειαν μεγάλες κοινωνικές ομάδες από αυτή) ή πιο σοσιαλιστικά όπως την κάνουνέκαναν οι Ευρωπαίοι.

Αν δυσκολεύεσαι με την υγεία δοκίμασε να συγκρίνεις το πως παράγεται η γνώση από τα πανεπιστήμια (και ποιοι έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτή) και πως ο "πολιτισμός" από την αμερικάνικη μηχανή του θεάματος.

- - - Updated - - -

δεν λέω ότι η πειρατεία είναι "μορφή αντίστασης" αλλά μην φτάνουμε στο σημείο να χλεβάζουμε όποιον λέει ότι είναι ακριβό το εισιτήριο.

----------


## makis269

συγνωμη παιδια για την ξεροκεφαλια μου αλλα να δινω 7 ευρω για να μου κυκλοφορει με φερραρι και λαμπορκινι και να βουταει στην πισινα ολυμπιακων διαστασεων ο καθε χολιγουντιανος σταρ που γουσταρει να περνει δυο μυρια μεροκαματο για καθε ταινια....σορρυ δεν τα δινω και δεν μου περισσευουν,οποιος τα δινει δεν τον κατηγορω μαγκια του που τα δινει και καλα κανει.

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> οποιος τα δινει δεν τον κατηγορω μαγκια του που τα δινει και καλα κανει.


αν τα δίνει και έχει και iphone;  :Razz:

----------


## raspoutiv

> *Οτι ναναι.*
> Και η υγεια δωρεαν; Και τα θεατρα δωρεαν; Και οι συναυλιες δωρεαν;


καλό θα ήταν αλλά ξεφεύγουμε

δεν είναι η πειρατεία που σκοτώνει το σινεμά, καθώς μιλάμε για άλλου τύπου διασκέδαση. άλλο είναι να βάλω μια βλακεία να με πάρει ο ύπνος κι άλλο είναι να περάσω 1 απόγευμα έξω με παρέα βλέποντας 1 έργο που διαλέγω προσεκτικά. 
δεν πείραξε καν τη μουσική η πειρατεία. οι καλλιτέχνες παίρνανε συνήθως ψίχουλα από τις εταιρίες των δικαιωμάτων τους οπότε δεν πείραξε κανείς τον παραγωγό.

τα ψευδοδιλήματα των εταιριών που διαχειρίζονται εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια και ζητάνε να τις λυπηθεί ο άνεργος-χαμιλόμισθος ή και υψηλόμισθος ακόμα δε στέκουν.
μήπως φτώχειναν τα αστέρια του Holywood; μήπως ζορίζεται ο Κασιδόκωστας και δε μπορεί να κάνει τις ταινίες που θέλει;

----------


## Gordito

> καλό θα ήταν αλλά ξεφεύγουμε
> 
> δεν είναι η πειρατεία που σκοτώνει το σινεμά, καθώς μιλάμε για άλλου τύπου διασκέδαση. άλλο είναι να βάλω μια βλακεία να με πάρει ο ύπνος κι άλλο είναι να περάσω 1 απόγευμα έξω με παρέα βλέποντας 1 έργο που διαλέγω προσεκτικά. 
> δεν πείραξε καν τη μουσική η πειρατεία. οι καλλιτέχνες παίρνανε συνήθως ψίχουλα από τις εταιρίες των δικαιωμάτων τους οπότε δεν πείραξε κανείς τον παραγωγό.
> 
> τα ψευδοδιλήματα των εταιριών που διαχειρίζονται εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια και ζητάνε να τις λυπηθεί ο άνεργος-χαμιλόμισθος ή και υψηλόμισθος ακόμα δε στέκουν.
> μήπως φτώχειναν τα αστέρια του Holywood; μήπως ζορίζεται ο Κασιδόκωστας και δε μπορεί να κάνει τις ταινίες που θέλει;


Σηκωνουμε το λαβαρο και προχωραμε, ε;

----------


## raspoutiv

> Σηκωνουμε το λαβαρο και προχωραμε, ε;


που το είδες το λάβαρο;
αν μπορείς να απαντήσεις σε κάποιο ερώτημα θα χει περισσότερη αξία

----------


## Helix

> Ο Τιτανικος του 1953 κοστισε 1 εκατομμυριο δολλαρια και του 1997 200 εκατομμυρια! Αλλες εποχες αλλα και παλι η διαφορα ειναι τεραστια.
> 
> Επισης,το θεαμα δε συγκρινεται.


Η Κλεοπάτρα το 1963 κόστισε $55.000.000 (σημερινή αξία περίπου $380.000.000) και ο Μονομάχος (αντίστοιχη επική ταινεία εποχής) του 2000 με το ψηφιακό Κολοσσαίο και το ψηφιακό κοινό (και οτιδήποτε άλλο ψηφιακό) κόστισε $103.000.000. Και όντως το θέαμα δεν συγκρίνεται γιατί τότε έβλεπες αληθινούς ηθοποιούς που βάζαν και την ψυχή τους στις ταινείες, τώρα βλέπεις... animations. Αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι εκεί. Το θέμα είναι στο σενάριο, και είναι γεγονός ότι πολλές σύγχρονες ταινείες στερούνται καλογραμμένου σεναρίου. Δεν το λέω αυτό για τον Μονομάχο, αλλά γενικότερα.

----------


## Anasazi

Μια χαρα ταινιες βγαινουν και τωρα,απλα το να βγαινουν καλες ταινιες και να απαιτει κανεις να πληρωνει ξεφτιλα εισητηρια ειναι τραγικο.

Ειναι σα να θες να αγορασεις Ferrari και να λες " Πηγαιντε την τιμη 15.000 να αγορασουμε ". Μερικα πραγματα δε γινονται.

Αν δε θελει καποιος,δε παει σινεμα,τα υπολοιπα ειναι δικαιολογιες.

----------


## Helix

Μια χαρά ταινείες; Σε ποιες ταινείες αναφέρεσαι; Σ' αυτές που οι μισές και πλέον είναι sequels-remakes-reboots;

----------


## raspoutiv

> Μια χαρα ταινιες βγαινουν και τωρα,απλα το να βγαινουν καλες ταινιες και να απαιτει κανεις να πληρωνει ξεφτιλα εισητηρια ειναι τραγικο.
> 
> Ειναι σα να θες να αγορασεις Ferrari και να λες " Πηγαιντε την τιμη 15.000 να αγορασουμε ". Μερικα πραγματα δε γινονται.
> 
> Αν δε θελει καποιος,δε παει σινεμα,τα υπολοιπα ειναι δικαιολογιες.


γιατί πάει αλλού;
ούτε θέατρο με 20€ πάει ο πολύς κόσμος, ούτε συναυλίες γίνονται, τα σκυλάδικα και τα cluboμάγαζα (ευτυχώς) κλείσαν, τα γήπεδα ρίξαν τα εισιτήρια για να μην είναι άδεια ενώ οι ταβέρνες γίναν ψησταριές στο χέρι.

κι αυτά το p2p τα χάλασε;

----------


## Anasazi

Prisonners , Rush , Life of Pi , Captain Philips, Gravity , The Counselor , Ο Άνθρωπος που Πούλησε τον Κόσμο  , Η Ζωη της Αντελ.

Μονο τους τελευταιους μηνες. 

Αν δε σου αρεσε καμια απο αυτες,μπορεις να μη πηγαινεις σινεμα. 

Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ δε σημαινει οτι θα αφησουν κοσμο να βλεπει ταινιες με 2 ευρω επειδη σε μερικους δεν αρεσουν. Δε τους τραβαει κανεις με το ζορι.

----------


## raspoutiv

> Σε ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ δε σημαινει οτι θα αφησουν κοσμο να βλεπει ταινιες με 2 ευρω επειδη σε μερικους δεν αρεσουν. Δε τους τραβαει κανεις με το ζορι.


γιατί είναι ξεφτίλα να πληρώσεις 2-3 ευρώ για 1,5ώρα;
στη Ρωσία μπορείς με 3 ευρώ να πας σινεμά - μέχρι το μεσημέρι
στην Ιρλανδία, όταν ακόμα είχε μόνο διπλάσια εισοδήματα από εμάς, το σινεμά κόστιζε 6€ χωρίς κάρτες κτλ
αφού δε σηκώνει παραπάνω η αγορά τι να κάνουμε; επιμένω πάντως πως η πειρατεία δεν έχει σχέση με την προσέλευση κόσμου

----------


## Helix

Ironman 3, Thor 2, Captain America 2, Carrie (καινούργιο), Man of Steel τους τελευταίους μήνες, και το Φλεβάρη έρχεται το (επίσης καινούργιο) Robocop. Το ένα χειρότερο απ' το άλλο. Το Ironman 3 το παρακολούθησα στο cinema, αλλά δεν άξιζε. Σαφώς πολύ καλύτερα τα προγούμενα 2.

----------


## albatross



----------


## Anasazi

> Ironman 3, Thor 2, Captain America 2, Carrie (καινούργιο), Man of Steel τους τελευταίους μήνες, και το Φλεβάρη έρχεται το (επίσης καινούργιο) Robocop. Το ένα χειρότερο απ' το άλλο. Το Ironman 3 το παρακολούθησα στο cinema, αλλά δεν άξιζε. Σαφώς πολύ καλύτερα τα προγούμενα 2.


Αν πας να δωσεις λεφτα για αυτες τις ταινιες,το σινεμα σου φταιει? Μιλαμε για σοβαρες ταινιες με σοβαρη πλοκη,οχι για μεταφορες comics!!!

Και για να καταλαβω....επειδη δε σου αρεσε κατι,πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να το δεις χωρις να πληρωσεις?

Αν πας καπου και φας,θα πεις " Δωστε μου πισω τα λεφτα,το φαί δε μου αρεσε " ?

Αν κρινεις οτι δεν βγαινουν καλες ταινιες , ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ! ! 

Δεν ειναι περιπλοκο. Εισητηριο ειναι,οχι χαρατσι να σου το παιρνουν με το ζορι.

Οντως η πειρατεια δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την προσελευση,αλλα το να ζηταει ο καθενας τις τιμες που τον βολευουν χωρις να σκεφτεται καμια αλλη παραμετρο,δεν εχει καποιο νοημα.

Οσο ο ταδε ηθοποιος κοβει εισητηρια,θα παιρνει 20 εκατομμυρια σε καθε ταινια,τι να κανουμε δηλαδη? 

Αν δε το εγκρινεις,δε το στηριζεις. Και το ληγεις εκει το θεμα.

----------


## Helix

> Αν πας να δωσεις λεφτα για αυτες τις ταινιες,το σινεμα σου φταιει? Μιλαμε για σοβαρες ταινιες με σοβαρη πλοκη,οχι για μεταφορες comics!!!
> 
> Και για να καταλαβω....επειδη δε σου αρεσε κατι,πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να το δεις χωρις να πληρωσεις?
> 
> Αν πας καπου και φας,θα πεις " Δωστε μου πισω τα λεφτα,το φαί δε μου αρεσε " ?
> 
> Αν κρινεις οτι δεν βγαινουν καλες ταινιες , ΔΕΝ ΠΑΣ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ! ! 
> 
> Δεν ειναι περιπλοκο. Εισητηριο ειναι,οχι χαρατσι να σου το παιρνουν με το ζορι.
> ...


Καταρχάς δεν είναι όλες οι ταινείες που ανέφερα μεταφορές από κόμικς, π.χ, το Carrie είναι βασισμένο σε βιβλίο του Stephen King και το Robocop (του 1987) είχε πρωτότυπο σενάριο (δεν βασίστηκε ούτε σε κόμικ, ούτε σε κάποιο μυθιστόρημα). Επίσης το ότι βασίζεται κάποια ταινεία σε κόμικ δεν την κάνει αυτόματα και ασόβαρη. Υπάρχουν ταινείες βασισμένες σε κόμικς με πολύ καλά σενάρια, π.χ. το κλασικό Superman του 1978 με τον Christopher Reeve ή το Batman του 1989 με τον Michael Keaton. Ακόμα και το πρώτο Ironman 1 (που παρακολούθησα στο cinema, όπως και τα υπόλοιπα) είχε πολύ καλύτερο σενάριο από το τελευταίο.

Μετά από τις τελευταίες ταινείες που παρακολούθησα σε κινηματογράφους μ' έχει κυριεύσει μια απογοήτευση. Και μην μου πείς ότι φταίει το είδος των ταινείων που παρακολουθώ. Ο καθένας έχει τις προτιμήσεις του και κάθε είδος έχει και καλά και κακά παραδείγματα. Άλλοι μπορεί να γουστάρουν πιο φιλοσοφημένες ταινείες, εγώ γουστάρω ταινείες δράσης και θέλω όταν πληρώνω 8€ ή και παραπάνω, να αξίζει τα χρήματα της, όπως φαντάζομαι και 'σύ όταν δίνεις ένα αντίστοιχο ποσό σε φαγητό, σε μία συσκευή, σε ένα αυτοκίνητο ή δεν ξέρω και 'γώ τι άλλο, θέλεις να αξίζει αυτό που πληρώνεις, σωστά; Η διαφορά είναι ότι πριν δοκιμάσεις ένα φαγητό, μπορεί να σου προσφέρει το κατάστημα ένα δείγμα ή πριν οδηγήσεις ένα αυτοκίνητο να σου πούνε "έχετε δικαίωμα να κάνετε test drive". Στον κινηματογράφο δεν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο όμως. Ακόμα και τα trailers είναι πολύ σύντομα για να σου δώσουν μια σωστή εικόνα του τι επρόκειτο να παρακολουθήσεις.

----------


## Anasazi

> Στον κινηματογράφο δεν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο όμως. Ακόμα και τα trailers είναι πολύ σύντομα για να σου δώσουν μια σωστή εικόνα του τι επρόκειτο να παρακολουθήσεις.


Τι διαρκεια θα πρεπει να εχει ενα trailer για να σου δωσει μια σωστη εικονα,πιστευεις?

----------


## Helix

> Τι διαρκεια θα πρεπει να εχει ενα trailer για να σου δωσει μια σωστη εικονα,πιστευεις?


Τουλάχιστον 10 λεπτά.

----------


## Anasazi

> Τουλάχιστον 10 λεπτά.


Με αυτο τον τροπο θα ειναι μιση ωρα μονο τα trailers πριν ξεκινησει η ταινια....! 

Αλλα και παλι,μονο στο Imdb αν δεις τη βαθμολογια και τα απειρα reviews,ε δε μπορει να μη παιρνεις καποια ιδεα....

----------


## Helix

> Με αυτο τον τροπο θα ειναι μιση ωρα μονο τα trailers πριν ξεκινησει η ταινια....! 
> 
> Αλλα και παλι,μονο στο Imdb αν δεις τη βαθμολογια και τα απειρα reviews,ε δε μπορει να μη παιρνεις καποια ιδεα....


Ανέφερα 10 λεπτά γιατι έχω διαβάσει απόψεις εδώ μέσα ατόμων που παράτησαν μία ταινεία μετά από την πρώτη... μισή ώρα, οπότε και τα 10 λεπτά φαντάζουν λίγα. Όσο για τα διαφημιστικά trailers πριν την έναρξη μια ταινείας, πιστεύω είναι ότι πιο βλακώδες και απαράδεκτο για κάτι που έχεις πληρώσει να παρακολουθήσεις να σου φορτώνουν για τουλάχιστον 10 λεπτά διαφημιστικά. Όποιος θέλει να παρακολουθεί trailers τα βρίσκει και αλλού. Για το imdb θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρει, εκτός απ' το γεγονός ότι όταν μια ταινεία είναι ακόμα σχετικά φρέσκια, δεν μπορείς να έχεις και πολύ εμπεριστατωμένη εικόνα από κριτικές γιατί είναι λίγες. Άλλα και πάλι δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που μπορεί να έχεις αρκετά διαφορετική γνώμη από την μέση γνώμη/βαθμολογία που του δίνουν εκεί.

----------


## Gordito

> Ανέφερα 10 λεπτά γιατι έχω διαβάσει απόψεις εδώ μέσα ατόμων που παράτησαν μία ταινεία μετά από την πρώτη... μισή ώρα, οπότε και τα 10 λεπτά φαντάζουν λίγα. Όσο για τα διαφημιστικά trailers πριν την έναρξη μια ταινείας, πιστεύω είναι ότι πιο βλακώδες και απαράδεκτο για κάτι που έχεις πληρώσει να παρακολουθήσεις να σου φορτώνουν για τουλάχιστον 10 λεπτά διαφημιστικά. Όποιος θέλει να παρακολουθεί trailers τα βρίσκει και αλλού. Για το imdb θα συμφωνήσω εν μέρει, εκτός απ' το γεγονός ότι όταν μια ταινεία είναι ακόμα σχετικά φρέσκια, δεν μπορείς να έχεις και πολύ εμπεριστατωμένη εικόνα από κριτικές γιατί είναι λίγες. Άλλα και πάλι δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που μπορεί να έχεις αρκετά διαφορετική γνώμη από την μέση γνώμη/βαθμολογία που του δίνουν εκεί.


Eγω λεω να σε παιρνουν τηλεφωνο απο το σινεμα, να σε ρωτανε τι ωρα βολευει για την προβολη και ποσους θα φερεις μαζι σου.

Και φυσικα, να μην πληρωνεις εισητηριο αν δεν σου αρεσει η ταινια, αν ειναι αριστουργημα, αφηνεις ενα 3ευρω και φευγεις.
Και με την εξοδο, ενα bluray με την ταινια δωρο.

----------


## Helix

> Και φυσικα, να μην πληρωνεις εισητηριο αν δεν σου αρεσει η ταινια, αν ειναι αριστουργημα, αφηνεις ενα 3ευρω και φευγεις.
> Και με την εξοδο, ενα bluray με την ταινια δωρο.


Καλά θα ήτανε και χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς

----------


## Nozomi

Τις τελευταίες 2 φορές που πήγα στο The Mall of Athens, ήθελα να δω ένα blockbuster, να περάσει λίγο ευχάριστα η ώρα.
Ε, την έκανα με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια λόγω των ουρών στα ταμεία.
Το σπίτι σου προσφέρει ασύγκριτη άνεση κατά την παρακολούθηση μιας ταινίας, για δε σειρές (που στην Ελλάδα βλέπεις 2 σεζόν πίσω με διαφημίσεις) ας μην μιλήσω καλύτερα.
Απ' την άλλη, τα 10 ευρώπουλα είναι πολλά λεφτά για την Ελλάδα της κρίσης, και σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν δικαιολογούνται αν δείτε τις τιμές εισητηρίων σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές πρωτεύουσες...
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο Έλλην θα πήγαινε περισσότερο σινεμά αν ήταν δυσκολότερη (και περισσότερο επικίνδυνη από πλευράς κυρώσεων) η πειρατεία.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Τις τελευταίες 2 φορές που πήγα στο The Mall of Athens, ήθελα να δω ένα blockbuster, να περάσει λίγο ευχάριστα η ώρα.
> Ε, την έκανα με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια λόγω των ουρών στα ταμεία.
> Το σπίτι σου προσφέρει ασύγκριτη άνεση κατά την παρακολούθηση μιας ταινίας, για δε σειρές (που στην Ελλάδα βλέπεις 2 σεζόν πίσω με διαφημίσεις) ας μην μιλήσω καλύτερα.


Αυτός είναι ο αντίλογος υπέρ της πειρατείας;  :Confused:

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Αυτός είναι ο αντίλογος υπέρ της πειρατείας;


αν ψάξεις στις προηγούμενες σελίδες θα βρεις και άλλα επιχειρήματα. Όχι απαραίτητα υπέρ της πειρατείας αλλά κατά της λογικής της αντι-πειρατείας που θέλει να περάσει η βιομηχανία του θεάματος.

----------


## albatross

> Αυτός είναι ο αντίλογος υπέρ της πειρατείας;






Αυτός είναι ο αντίλογος υπέρ της πειρατείας.

----------


## Anasazi

> Αυτός είναι ο αντίλογος υπέρ της πειρατείας.


Αχ Κeira αχ.....  :Medic:

----------


## mixalis12

η κριση σκοτωνει το σινεμα.οι τιμες δεν μειωθηκαν αναλογικα με την μειωση των μισθων.οποτε ο κοσμος παει σινεμα επιλεκτικα μονο σε ταινιες που θελει να τις απολαυσει στην μεγαλη οθονη.
καποτε που οι μισθοι ηταν καλοι ο κοσμος πηγαινε σινεμα να δει οτιδηποτε.
τωρα αυτο το κανει σπιτι του δωρεαν.
ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και οι προσφορες γιατι αλλιως για μια οικογενεια θα ηταν απαγορευτικες οι τιμες!

----------


## Gordito

> Αυτός είναι ο αντίλογος υπέρ της πειρατείας;


Nαι δεν το ξερεις;

Οι τιμες ειναι ακριβες, τα σινεμα εχουν κοσμο, οι ταινιες ειναι μετριες, το βουτυρο στο ποπ κορν δεν ειναι φρεσκο, τα trailers πριν την ταινια διαρκουν πολυ, δεν εχει σινεμα σε αποσταση 300 μετρων απο το σπιτι μου κλπ

----------


## raspoutiv

> Nαι δεν το ξερεις;
> 
> Οι τιμες ειναι ακριβες, τα σινεμα εχουν κοσμο, οι ταινιες ειναι μετριες, το βουτυρο στο ποπ κορν δεν ειναι φρεσκο, τα trailers πριν την ταινια διαρκουν πολυ, δεν εχει σινεμα σε αποσταση 300 μετρων απο το σπιτι μου κλπ


δικά σου είναι τα Village;  :Razz:

----------


## kavadias

το πρόβλημα με το σινεμά στην ελλάδα είναι ότι και οι τιμές είναι παράλογα ακριβές και το επίπεδο των υπηρεσιών είναι γελοίο.

παράδειγμα 1: θες σχεδόν ένα 20άρικο για να δει ένα ζευγάρι μια ταινία. 20άρικο έτσι; για 2 άτομα για 2 ώρες. μετά μην απορήσουμε αν πάει το ζευγαράκι για καφέ με 6-7€ και τα 2 άτομα ή για μπυρίτσα με 10-15€ και τα 2 άτομα, όση ώρα θέλουν ή τα βάλει βενζίνα και πάει παλαιά εθνική και ίσθμια για ροματζάδα

παράδειγμα 2: είμαι τρελός γκέιμερ και δεν γουστάρω πειρατεία γιατί θέλω να στηρίζω τους δημιουργούς οκ; δίνω 50€ για το Black Flag και τρώω 60-70 ώρες για πλάκα μόνο το campaign και χαιδεύω και λίγο μούλτι. ούτε 1€ για κάθε ώρα διασκέδασης. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι νιώθω μετά λίγο μαλάκας όταν μου ζητάνε 13€ για να δω το γκράβιτυ της 1μίσης ώρας σε 3D. και ούτε καν IMAX έτσι; που όλο το εξωτερικό είχε βουίξει πόσο μέτραγε η εμπειρία σε IMAX.

*2ο και σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα κατ' εμέ. ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ υπηρεσιών.*

θες να μιλήσουμε για άνεση;;; που αν είσαι πάνω από 1,90 και η ταινία πάνω από 2 ώρες απλά ΤΟΝ ήπιες; δεν πρόκειται να βολευτείς για κανένα λόγο, θα βγεις πιασμένος και στο τέλος θα ξενερώσεις με την ταινία. Είμαι 1,96 και σε ταινία >2 ωρών πάω μόνο σε θερινούς γι αυτό το λόγο. Απλά δεν χωράω. Άσε που δεν μου φταίει τίποτα ο από πίσω μου που ανεβοκατεβαίνω κάθε τρεις και λίγο στο κάθισμα μπας και βολευτώ και του σπάω και αυτουνού τα νεύρα.

ποιότητα εικόνας;; γύρισε ο αδερφός μου από εξωτερικό, πήγαμε να δούμε ταινία στα village και με ρώταγε αν έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα τα μηχανήματα ή οι κόπιες και φαίνεται τόσο "θολό".

να μιλήσουμε για το βλαχο-εμπάργκο των ελλήνων διανομέων στην UIP με αποτέλεσμα να βλέπουμε τις ταινίες όπως το pacific rim 3 μήνες μετά;; και αυτό αν τις δούμε;

----------


## sdikr

Ναι αλλά την ταινία θα την δεις δωρεάν, έτσι δεν είναι;
Nobody can beat that!

----------


## Gordito

> Nαι δεν το ξερεις;
> 
> Οι τιμες ειναι ακριβες, τα σινεμα εχουν κοσμο, οι ταινιες ειναι μετριες, το βουτυρο στο ποπ κορν δεν ειναι φρεσκο, τα trailers πριν την ταινια διαρκουν πολυ, δεν εχει σινεμα σε αποσταση 300 μετρων απο το σπιτι μου κλπ





> δικά σου είναι τα Village;


Προσθεσε και οτι τα καθισματα ειναι αβολα (ευχαριστω kavadias που μου το θυμισες.)

----------


## kavadias

> Ναι αλλά την ταινία θα την δεις δωρεάν, έτσι δεν είναι;
> Nobody can beat that!


έγραψα πουθενά παραπάνω κάτι τέτοιο; 


@gordito
δεν ξέρω αν ειρωνεύεσε αλλά οποιοσδήποτε ψηλός μπορεί  να με καταλάβει.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Ρε συ kavadias, με την ίδια λογική είναι θεμιτό να είσαι και λαθρεπιβάτης στη Ryanair  :Laughing: 
Και άλλωστε υπάρχει αντίλογος για την ποιότητα παροχής υπηρεσιών στα cinema (και την τιμή μαζί), τη νοικιάζεις και τη βλέπεις στο σπίτι με πολύ λιγότερα...λέω τώρα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> έγραψα πουθενά παραπάνω κάτι τέτοιο; 
> 
> 
> @gordito
> δεν ξέρω αν ειρωνεύεσε αλλά οποιοσδήποτε ψηλός μπορεί  να με καταλάβει.


Και όχι μόνο οι ψηλοί
Ειμαι 1,76, πηγα μια φορά στα στερ και καμμία στα village, στο τέλος δεν έβλεπα την ταινία, ηθελα να σηκωθώ να ξεμουδιάσω, διάλειμμα γιόκ

Ωραία η κάθετη επιχείρηση, στούντιο, διανομή κινηματογράφος, όλα δικά μου, the show must go on (pink floyd), the lamb lies down on broadway (genesis), φύγετε εσείς -ελάτε εσείς,  GET OUT !, πολλη κατάσταση fast food γι'αυτό και οι ταινίες είναι άθλιες σαν φαγητό fast food.

Ευτυχώς υπάρχουνε και κάτι άλλοι μικροί κινηματογράφοι παλαιάς κοπής, με ενδιαφέρουσες ταινίες που τιμάμε τακτικά
Και πάνω απ'όλα οι θερινοί

----------


## kavadias

> Ρε συ kavadias, με την ίδια λογική είναι θεμιτό να είσαι και λαθρεπιβάτης στη Ryanair 
> Και άλλωστε υπάρχει αντίλογος για την ποιότητα παροχής υπηρεσιών στα cinema (και την τιμή μαζί), τη νοικιάζεις και τη βλέπεις στο σπίτι με πολύ λιγότερα...λέω τώρα.


μα νοικιάζω δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως και εσύ και ο sdikr καταλαβαίνετε άλλα'ντ'άλλων.. κάπως πρέπει να πληρωθούν και αυτοί.. Άσε που μ' αρέσει πολύ η διαδικασία του βίντεο κλαμπ.

Φυσικά και εκεί αντιμετωπίζεις μια μικρή οδύσσεια, του τύπου να μην βρίσκεις παλιές ταινίες σε Blue-Ray, έχω δει και κάτι επίσημους υπότιτλους ΓΤΠ τελείως αλλά τέσπα..  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


το αεροπλάνο είναι μια άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία ιδίως όταν παρακαλάς για έξοδο κινδύνου και βλέπεις να την έχουν δώσει σε κάτι γκόμενες και κάτι ζουμπάδες  :Evil:  αλλά τι να κάνεις..


προσωπικά κατεβάζω μόνο indie παραγωγές και λοιπές ταινίες που δεν μπορώ να δω αλλιώς (πχ. το safety not guaranteed τοχα χάσει στις νύχτες πρεμιέρας και ήθελα να το δω τι να κάνω, ένοχος κ. πρόεδρε  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Nozomi

> Αυτός είναι ο αντίλογος υπέρ της πειρατείας;


Αυτό κατάλαβες εσύ ;

Έχοντας πάει και σε σινεμά στο εξωτερικό, θεωρώ τα ελληνικά σινεμά εξωφρενικά ακριβά γι' αυτά που προσφέρουν.

Έχω την απαίτηση να βλέπω ταινίες τις καθημερινές (και μέχρι τις 18:00) *με 5€*.

Αν δεν κάνουν τέτοιες προσφορές που σε πολλές χώρες γίνονται, είναι γιατί προφανώς βγαίνουν με τα 10-13€ που ζητάνε για τις βραδυνές προβολές από ανθρώπους που θα πάνε π.χ στα εμπορικά κέντρα για ψώνια, χάζι, φαγητό και σινεμά !

Όχι άλλη κλάψα λοιπόν.

----------


## famous-walker

> προσωπικά κατεβάζω μόνο indie παραγωγές και λοιπές ταινίες που δεν μπορώ να δω αλλιώς (πχ. το safety not guaranteed τοχα χάσει στις νύχτες πρεμιέρας και ήθελα να το δω τι να κάνω, ένοχος κ. πρόεδρε  )


Υπάρχει τρόπος νόμιμα πάντως και για αυτήν την κατηγορία ταινιών και μάλιστα με σχετικά χαμηλό αντίτιμο.

----------


## Anasazi

Off Topic


		Ακυρο αλλα δεν ελεγε να κανω νεο thread για αυτο το πραγμα....το Piratebay αλλαξε παλι extension, τωρα εγινε .ac.

Δείτε που εχει έδρα το ac και κλαψτε!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από gioannou
> 
> 
> Αυτός είναι ο αντίλογος υπέρ της πειρατείας; 
> 
> 
> Αυτό κατάλαβες εσύ ;
> 
> Έχοντας πάει και σε σινεμά στο εξωτερικό, θεωρώ τα ελληνικά σινεμά εξωφρενικά ακριβά γι' αυτά που προσφέρουν.
> ...


Με την πειρατια τι σχεση εχει αυτο;

----------


## Nikiforos

Το τοπικ αυτο που λεει δεν συμφωνω, οποιος δεν θελει να παει σινεμα μπορει και να παει να νοικιασει να δει οτι γουσταρει, σινεμα πας για την παρεα και μονο ετσι πιστευω, δεν θα πας μονος σου απλα να δεις μια ταινια. Ασχετο με την πειρατεια, αν μου λεγανε σκοτωνει τα videoclubs θα συμφωνουσα απολυτα....btw οι τιμες των cinema στο Ελλαντα ειναι εκτος....πανακριβα! αισχος και ελεος....

----------


## Anasazi

Στα Village η φοιτητικη εκπτωση ισχυει μονο Δευτερα και Τριτη!

Τις αλλες μερες δεν ειναι καποιος φοιτητης,προφανως....!  :Laughing: 

Ασχημο πραγμα η απληστια.

----------


## murray

Όπως είχα γράψει εδώ, δεν είναι απληστία. Είναι υποτίμηση της νοημοσύνης μας. Δεν είμαι φοιτητής, αλλά από εμένα το Village έχει φάει άκυρο και δεν φταίει καμία πειρατεία γι' αυτό.

----------


## mixalis12

https://www.tynesidecinema.co.uk/abo...et-information

http://cineuropa.org/nw.aspx?t=newsd...=en&did=237922

μερικα δειγματα απο αλλες χωρες και αναφορες για την αυξηση της τιμης των εισιτηριων.

----------


## albatross

> Στα Village η φοιτητικη εκπτωση ισχυει μονο Δευτερα και Τριτη!
> 
> Τις αλλες μερες δεν ειναι καποιος φοιτητης,προφανως....! 
> 
> Ασχημο πραγμα η απληστια.


Δικαίωμα τους είναι... αμα δε γουστάρεις δεν πας... υπάρχουν και βιδεοκλάμπ για τους φτωχους... 
καλά το πάω μέχρι τώρα;  :Razz:

----------


## mixalis12

παιδια ενταξει αλλο οι εταιρειες και αλλο οι αιθουσες.οι κινηματογραφοι δεν κανουν ψυχικα.επιχειρησεις ειναι που στοχευουν στο κερδος.σε μια ελευθερη αγορα ,ο καθενας βαζει οτι τιμες θελει και οτι προσφορες θελει στα πλαισια της ανταγωνιστικοτητας και κρινεται απο τους πελατες για τις επιλογες του.αν ειχε για ολες τις μερες τιμες για φοιτητες,για ανεργους,για 2+1 και παει λεγοντας θα εμπαιναν μεσα.
ναι ειναι ειπαμε ακριβα τα εισιτηρια και δεν ανταποκρινονται πολλες φορες στο επιπεδο των υπηρεσιων τους αλλα κανουν και προσφορες.

----------


## Nikiforos

Παντως σε ΚΑΜΙΑ απολυτως περιπτωση η πειρατεια δεν σκοτωνει το σινεμα! μονο οι τιμες τους και η οικονομικη κριση....το cinema δεν ειναι μονο το εισητηριο, πρεπει και καπως να πας εκει, αν πας στα village μπορει να θες και παρκινγκ, πιθανως σιγουρα μαλλον θα παρουμε και κατι να φαμε, οποτε ανεβαινει το κουστουμι. Η πειρατεια ομως που ακριβως κολλαει? ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει...προσωπικα εχω να παω cinema απο τοτε που παιχτηκε tokio drift και τοτε πηγαμε παρεα ενα καρο ατομα με αμαξια τουρμπατα κι ετσι για να γουσταρουμε. Αλλιως σπιτι μας ο καθενας εχει ενα καλο ηχοσυστημα με home cinema και τα σχετικα, κατεβαζεις και οτι θες και βλεπεις. Φιλοι μου εχουν και projectores σινεμα κανονικο, γιατι να πληρωνουμε? Τα videoclub σκοτωσε η πειρατεια, καποτε νοικιαζαμε και αντιγραφαμε τωρα τα κατεβαζουμε ομορφα και ωραια. Θυμαμαι και τις εποχες με τα 2 video συνδεδεμενα μεταξυ τους, χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα αλλες εποχες τοτε!

----------


## Helix

> Θυμαμαι και τις εποχες με τα 2 video συνδεδεμενα μεταξυ τους, χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα αλλες εποχες τοτε!


Επικές εποχές

----------


## Nikiforos

το ξερω τα ειχα σκισει τοτε τα βιντεο! παντως οταν ημουν στρατο στην Κυπρο δεν ειχα αφησει ταινια και σινεμα για σινεμα ολο εκει ημουν! βεβαια ειναι αλλο θεμα οτι συνηθως με επαιρνε ο υπνος.... :PPp

----------


## albatross

> το ξερω τα ειχα σκισει τοτε τα βιντεο! παντως οταν ημουν στρατο στην Κυπρο δεν ειχα αφησει ταινια και σινεμα για σινεμα ολο εκει ημουν! βεβαια ειναι αλλο θεμα οτι συνηθως με επαιρνε ο υπνος.... :PPp


Κοντά στο Καπρίς δεν ήταν ένα; Είχα δει το The Omen εκεί...

----------


## Nikiforos

πολυ σωστος! δεν πιστευω να συχναζες στο crazy horse ε? :P

----------


## Helix

Off Topic





> Είχα δει το The Omen εκεί...


Μπούρδα το remake (ως συνήθως)

----------


## albatross

Off Topic





> πολυ σωστος! δεν πιστευω να συχναζες στο crazy horse ε? :P


Όχι τέτοια πράματα...  :Razz:  Κόκκινο ποδήλατο και Οκτάνα.

----------


## Anasazi

> Δικαίωμα τους είναι... αμα δε γουστάρεις δεν πας... υπάρχουν και βιδεοκλάμπ για τους φτωχους... 
> καλά το πάω μέχρι τώρα;


Δικαιωμα τους ειναι οντως....αλλα ειναι καφριλα. 

Ειδικα για τη νεολαια που οι περισσοτεροι δεν εχουν λεφτα ουτε να αναπνευσουν πλεον....το να χαρισεις 2 ευρω δεν ειναι και τιποτα συγκλονιστικο.

Πηγα να κλεισω για το Hobbit των 9:00 στις 2:00 το μεσημερι και ειχαν μεινει μονο 5 μονες θεσεις κενες,ολα τα Gold Class ηταν γεματα (!!!!) και το Village φοβαται μη χασει τα 2 ευρω απο καθε φοιτητικο εισητηριο,ειδικα σε περιοδο γιορτων.

----------


## albatross

> Πηγα να κλεισω για το Hobbit των 9:00 στις 2:00 το μεσημερι και ειχαν μεινει μονο 5 μονες θεσεις κενες,ολα τα Gold Class ηταν γεματα (!!!!) και το Village φοβαται μη χασει τα 2 ευρω απο καθε φοιτητικο εισητηριο,ειδικα σε περιοδο γιορτων.


Δε χρειάζεται φοιτητικό τις γιορτές. Να καταργηθεί. Αφού δίνουνε χαρτζηλίκι οι γιαγιάδες/θειάδες για να πάρεις μια σοκολάτα.  :Razz:

----------


## Helix

Θα πούν τα κάλαντα οι φοιτητές

----------


## Nozomi

> Θυμαμαι και τις εποχες με τα 2 video συνδεδεμενα μεταξυ τους, χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα αλλες εποχες τοτε!


Όμορφες εποχές !  :Sorry: 

Θυμάμαι που τα έβλεπα και τα λιμπιζόμουν (για να αντιγράψω ταινίες), μιας και κάποιες ταινίες δεν τις χόρταινα για 1 μέρα που ενοικιάζα (συχνά και 2 αν ήμουν τυχερός και ήταν Σ-Κ)... :Razz:

----------


## aroutis

> Αυτό κατάλαβες εσύ ;
> 
> Έχοντας πάει και σε σινεμά στο εξωτερικό, θεωρώ τα ελληνικά σινεμά εξωφρενικά ακριβά γι' αυτά που προσφέρουν.
> 
> Έχω την απαίτηση να βλέπω ταινίες τις καθημερινές (και μέχρι τις 18:00) *με 5€*.
> 
> Αν δεν κάνουν τέτοιες προσφορές που σε πολλές χώρες γίνονται, είναι γιατί προφανώς βγαίνουν με τα 10-13€ που ζητάνε για τις βραδυνές προβολές από ανθρώπους που θα πάνε π.χ στα εμπορικά κέντρα για ψώνια, χάζι, φαγητό και σινεμά !
> 
> Όχι άλλη κλάψα λοιπόν.


Και γω θέλω φτηνό ρεύμα αλλά δεν το βλέπω. Και γω θέλω φτηνό πετρελαιο αλλά ούτε αυτό το βλέπω. Αλλοι θέλουν φτηνό net, και κλέβουν από το wifi των γειτόνων τους και ως δικαιολογία προβάλουν το κλασσικό "ας πρόσεχαν".

Αυτά δεν ειναι αιτιολογίες για να παρανομεί κάποιος. 

Η αλήθεια ειναι ότι απλά τον τζάμπα τον αγαπάνε όλοι.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ο τσαμπας ζει απο πανω τα λεει ολα....ειναι απλα τα πραγματα, πληρωνουμε το ποιο ακριβο internet σε ολη την Ευρωπη ή σχεδον, τα βρισκουμε ολα τσαμπα χωρις παραπανω χρηματα τουλαχιστον, και σπιτι εχουμε home cinema με ηχο 7.1 3D τv και 3d blue ray player που παιζει και ματροσκες, μερικοι εχουν και προτζεκτορες γιατι να παμε σινεμα λοιπον? ο ενας στο σπιτι του αλλου και μια χαρα! ο καθενας οπως νομιζει πρατει. Οποιος δεν θελει να παιρνει τα ετοιμα (δεν το θεωρω εγω πειρατεια προσωπικα αλλοι ειναι οι πειρατες που κλεψανε την ζωη μας και κλεβουν τα λεφτα μας αμα με πιανετε τι εννοω), τοτε απλα παει και βλεπει σινεμα, παει και νοικιαζει ταινιες ή τις μαζευει απο τα περιοδικα με τα DVD's. Απλα πραγματα...παντως το σινεμα μια φορα σιγουρα δεν το σκοτωνει η πειρατεια, αλλα η εξελιξη της τεχνολογιας που εφερε το σινεμα στο σπιτι μας και η ακριβεια απεξω και η οικονομικη κριση, για να λεμε και του στραβού το δίκιο. Οταν καποτε ειμασταν με τα απλα τα βιντεακια και τις τηλεορασεις CRT στις 21" με το μονοφωνικο ηχο τοτε πηγαιναμε πολυ περισσοτερο σινεμα!

----------


## Anasazi

Πραγματικα,επρεπε να ειστε χτες στο Village Φαληρου να δειτε τι σφαγη γινοταν για το Lord of the Rings.....! 

Και ηταν και Πεμπτη,το μεγαλο ντου θα γινει σημερα και αυριο!!!

----------


## badweed

το ιντερνετ , απο τους ποιο σημαντικους λογους που το εβαζε καποιος πριν καμια δεκαετια , ηταν για να κατεβαζει . και στο σημερα γινεται αυτο αλλα παιζουνε και τα streaming η τα view on demand .
αν δεν υπηρχαν αυτα , δεν θα ειχε την εξαπλωση που εχει σημερα το ιντερνετ , και δεν θα εφταναν τα κινηματογραφικα νεα απο την μια ακρη του κοσμου στην αλλη , στο μιλισεκοντ . 

το ολο θεμα , καμια φορα μου θυμιζει την ιστορια με τον καποδιστρια και την πατατα , που εφερε την πατατα ο καποδιστριας στην ελλαδα και δεν επερνε κανενας ενω την μοιραζε δωρεαν , και αφου ειδε οτι αυτη η μεθοδος ηταν αδοκιμη , εβαλε φρουρους να φυλανε την πατατα αλλα τους ειχε ενημερωσει να αφηνουνε διακριτικα να κλεβουνε τις πατατες .. και ετσι η πατατα εγκατασταθηκε στην ελλαδα ....


λατρευω την εποχη που ετυχε να ζω , λατρευω και το ιντερνετ , κολημενος για χρονια αρκετες ωρες καθε μερα . παρολα αυτα , συνεχως κραταω μια πισινη , για το οταν το ιντερεντ καταντησει σαν την τηλεοραση .

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

> Και γω θέλω φτηνό ρεύμα αλλά δεν το βλέπω. Και γω θέλω φτηνό πετρελαιο αλλά ούτε αυτό το βλέπω. Αλλοι θέλουν φτηνό net, και κλέβουν από το wifi των γειτόνων τους και ως δικαιολογία προβάλουν το κλασσικό "ας πρόσεχαν".
> 
> Αυτά δεν ειναι αιτιολογίες για να παρανομεί κάποιος. 
> 
> Η αλήθεια ειναι ότι απλά τον τζάμπα τον αγαπάνε όλοι.


ελπίζω να μη δουλεύεις σε τράπεζα και ο εργοδότης σου να ανακεφαλαιώνεται με μαύρες διαδικασίες από δημόσια λεφτά  :Razz:

----------

